# Narutimate Accel 2



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Okay here we go 



A super big thanks to Kylara for scanning this for me 

Enjoy


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 31, 2007)

yay.

also, first!


----------



## Gene (Aug 31, 2007)

Please tell me this is for the PS2.


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Gene said:


> Please tell me this is for the PS2.



When you look at the info bar it says bla bla 2 under the section for the system. So its pretty much given its for ps2 ^^


----------



## Gene (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice. Since Sasuke is there I'll assume we'll be getting Yamato and Sai. Maybe Timeskip Chouji as well.

Also is that Kakashi AND Naruto I see vs Sasuke? Is there tag-team mode in this game?!?


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Not clear yet its either Tag Team or Support Character. Since there is a bar at the bottom which is drained I would go for support character.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 31, 2007)

YES! Can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 31, 2007)

and is this game playable for ps3 without having to mod my ps3?


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

nick65 said:


> and is this game playable for ps3 without having to mod my ps3?



As long as you have a japanese ps3 ^^


----------



## nick65 (Aug 31, 2007)

i tought the ps3 could use any regions games it was not bonded to a region right?


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

nick65 said:


> i tought the ps3 could use any regions games it was not bonded to a region right?



Should only count for ps3 games ^^


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes! earlier than i thought too!

holy shit that icon on the title looks awesome. Chained Naruto


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2007)

Yay Finally
^^ BTW anyone know whats this web for?

I think it for Naruto Narutimate Accel 2 but I'm not sure ^^


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

IchiTenshou said:


> Yay Finally
> ^^ BTW anyone know whats this web for?
> 
> I think it for Naruto Narutimate Accel 2 but I'm not sure ^^



I think the official site opens on monday and then we will get a new link ^^


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow it looks cool  I can't wait for it. I'll be so happy if Sai and Yamato is in it


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

fuck im so pissed off i wanted a ps3 version so badly


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> fuck im so pissed off i wanted a ps3 version so badly



Why that? A doubt they would have used even 10% of the PS3 power...


----------



## Renxx (Aug 31, 2007)

0_0

I want it.

Like, now. >_>


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2007)

everyone wish that this game is for PS2 ^^


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

IchiTenshou said:


> everyone wish that this game is for PS2 ^^



Its for ps2


----------



## Renxx (Aug 31, 2007)

If it turns out it's for PS3, I die  . No way i'm having a PS3, even less a japanese one..
Edit: Oh ok. I'm relieved xD


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

destinator said:


> Why that? A doubt they would have used even 10% of the PS3 power...


online and 10% is still better than ps2 power
and i hate importing $60 ps2 games


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> online and 10% is still better than ps2 power
> and i hate importing $60 ps2 games



Wouldntthe ps3 game  cost  at least the same xD?


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah but you get more from a ps3 game


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 31, 2007)

nick65 said:


> and is this game playable for ps3 without having to mod my ps3?



You can't even mod PS3s... yet.


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> yeah but you get more from a ps3 game



Hard to say. At least I do really like the style of the Narutimate Hero games so it can stay on Ps2 with this engine ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> You can't even mod PS3s... yet.



PS3 is No Region Protection ^^


----------



## Helix (Aug 31, 2007)

IchiTenshou said:


> PS3 is No Region Protection ^^



Yup. 

It's annoying to use the magic slide every time I want to play Naruto imports. A PS3 version would've been much easier on my part.


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Yup.
> 
> It's annoying to use the magic slide every time I want to play Naruto imports. A PS3 version would've been much easier on my part.


so true swap magic is a pain for me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2007)

destinator said:


> Hard to say. At least I do really like the style of the Narutimate Hero games so it can stay on Ps2 with this engine ^^



Absolutely Agreed ^^


----------



## Splyte (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome. so happy its on ps2 again. ;__; yess


----------



## Pein (Aug 31, 2007)

lol ps2 devotees


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> lol ps2 devotees



Gimme 600$ and we can change that^^


----------



## Renxx (Aug 31, 2007)

destinator said:


> Gimme 600$ and we can change that^^



^lol ditto


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Ps3 is not region protected , it can play japanese games as it is so no modding or swap disks are necessary . And yeah online is well worth the extra dough for importing (cause it won't be coming out of japan for many many years thus it won't be available to play). And ps3 is worth the cash with the games that are being made for it like ff13 kh3 mgs4 and more so if you get it it wont' be just for this game....and it's $500 now btw.


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ps3 is not region protected , it can play japanese games as it is so no modding or swap disks are necessary . And yeah online is well worth the extra dough for importing (cause it won't be coming out of japan for many many years thus it won't be available to play). And ps3 is worth the cash with the games that are being made for it like ff13 kh3 mgs4 and more so if you get it it wont' be just for this game....and it's $500 now btw.



As you might know, not everyone lives in the USA. And Europe is one of the places where the PS3 is very overpriced in contrast to the rest of the world.


----------



## Renxx (Aug 31, 2007)

destinator said:


> As you might know, not everyone lives in the USA. And Europe is one of the places where the PS3 is very overpriced in contrast to the rest of the world.



^ once again, ditto..
By the way, judging by the constant appearances of 2007 and 12 in that scan, I'm presuming it comes out by December?


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

~Rinata~ said:


> ^ once again, ditto..
> By the way, judging by the constant appearances of 2007 and 12, I'm presuming it comes out by December?



Yep thats what it says ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2007)

destinator said:


> As you might know, not everyone lives in the USA. And Europe is one of the places where the PS3 is very overpriced in contrast to the rest of the world.



Having lived in Greece for 17 years yes i'm very aware of that fact. Still though if you like games and it's a big part of your free time what's wrong with putting a little away for a ps3? I had more than enough for a ps3 about a year before it was released because i knew i wanted it...why can't others do that?


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Having lived in Greece for 17 years yes i'm very aware of that fact. Still though if you like games and it's a big part of your free time what's wrong with putting a little away for a ps3? I had more than enough for a ps3 about a year before it was released because i knew i wanted it...why can't others do that?



Its easy. I really like caming but still I am just a casual game and there still isnt any must have title for me to own a ps3. Also why should I spend 600? for a system if the ps2 version of the game wont even take 100% of its (ps2) resources? Accel is perfectly fine for me on Ps2 .


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2007)

destinator said:


> Its easy. I really like caming but still I am just a casual game and there still isnt any must have title for me to own a ps3. Also why should I spend 600? for a system if the ps2 version of the game wont even take 100% of its (ps2) resources? Accel is perfectly fine for me on Ps2 .



Wow it's really 600 euro ? XD

And ps2 can't support online as well as ps3...that's the main reason i want it on the ps3.


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wow it's really 600 euro ? XD
> 
> And ps2 can't support online as well as ps3...that's the main reason i want it on the ps3.



Yes its 600? and in America its 600 or even 500$ which are ~ 440? or 366? so we are pretty much fucked up^^


----------



## Even (Aug 31, 2007)

well, I'm getting a PS3 in Japan, so I don't have to worry about that Game looks great, I hope we'll be able to play as some new characters as well 

*Spoiler*: _ manga spoiler dealing with new characters, don't click if ya don't wanna know!!_ 



 Maybe Sai and Yamato, heck, or even Kakuzu and Hidan


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2007)

Even said:


> well, I'm getting a PS3 in Japan, so I don't have to worry about that Game looks great, I hope we'll be able to play as some new characters as well
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ manga spoiler dealing with new characters, don't click if ya don't wanna know!!_
> 
> ...



Its kinda easy. On the scan you can see the end of the sasuke arc which means every important character until this point should be in the game.

The interestesting part is now how fast the anime will move. If it moves really fast we might have a slight chance for Hidan/kakuzu


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2007)

destinator said:


> Yes its 600? and in America its 600 or even 500$ which are ~ 440? or 366? so we are pretty much fucked up^^



Yeah i still remember the analogy...600 euro is close to $1000 i think...yeah that's a bit much i agree.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 31, 2007)

I think it's really for them to make this game. Just wait at least till Hidan & Kakuzu show up.


Dreikoo said:


> Yeah i still remember the analogy...600 euro is close to $1000 i think...yeah that's a bit much i agree.


Nah, more like $800


----------



## Gene (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm sure Accel will cross over to the PS3 eventually.


----------



## Bass (Aug 31, 2007)

ACCEL 2! FUCK YEAH! 

Joy aside, I find myself looking forward to the other characters than freaking Sasuke. >_>

I mean, imagine Sai and Yamato's earth-shattering ougis.


----------



## Even (Aug 31, 2007)

and KWGoD


----------



## Bass (Aug 31, 2007)

Even said:


> and KWGoD



SUDDENLY....THOUSANDS OF THEM!


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2007)

lol KWGoD will be a seperate character


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 31, 2007)

If it's only got like 3 new characters and no new features, I don't see the point in getting it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2007)

It got 10 more characters.
Naruto Accel : 52 chara
Naruto Accel 2 : 62 chara
TS Sasuke, TS Kiba, TS Hinata , TS Shino, TS Ino ,TS Chouji, Sai , Yamato, Sasori true form and maybe 1 more Akatsuki member... ^^
This is just my opinion ^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2007)

As much as I wanted it for PS3, who cares? Rumors are it's getting it's entire new series anyway for Naruto. 

Anyway this is badass. I am psyched!!!!


----------



## Kazerin Kyodai (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope they put more Akatsuki characters in this game...
Waiting.

Hm... Dramatic Mode ftw?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank God it's for PS2. Another game to anticipate..


----------



## nick65 (Sep 1, 2007)

i got ps3 and im from europe im dutch, so when i order this accel game in december i can play it on my ps3 right? right...


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> If it's only got like 3 new characters and no new features, I don't see the point in getting it.



Its has at least 10 new characters and which updated characters at least ~15.



nick65 said:


> i got ps3 and im from europe im dutch, so when i order this accel game in december i can play it on my ps3 right? right...



Only with extra hardware ^^


----------



## nick65 (Sep 1, 2007)

im wondering with accel 2 now theyre wont be a naruto game ps3 soon right big shame! waiting for accel 3 now


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2007)

nick65 said:


> im wondering with accel 2 now theyre wont be a naruto game ps3 soon right big shame! waiting for accel 3 now


I guess Accel 3 is the first game to really have a chance for PS3. But dont be dissapointed if its in fact PS3 but still looks like all other games ^^


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm glad it will be on PS2.
seriously, the PS3 isn't the right console for this game.
Besides that... I think more people have a modchip in their ps2 than a ps3


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Thank God it's for PS2. Another game to anticipate..


what ps2 games are coming they all suck except this game


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 1, 2007)

YEEES Finaly   Dear god, why did they make Sasuke's hair so short it should be much more longer than that  anyway I am happy that he is in atleast  I wonder if they will include the others as Ino,Kiba,Chouji,Hinata,Shino and even Konohamaru  cuz they are going to be seen as Shikamaru and Shikamaru   actually had no fight in the Gaara arc, but still got to be in the game so I think/hope that they will add those I just said 

btw nice found as always DES, but where do you find this kind of information from please tell me 

LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2007)

good too bad it will be long till it released in the US and a eternety in the UK


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> btw nice found as always DES, but where do you find this kind of information from please tell me
> 
> LS^^


Its from the Shounen Jump which is coming out next monday in japan ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 1, 2007)

DES: Ok, I knew that lol  was wondering where you found that scan from 

anyway I found this on Siliconera and it confused me alittle bit when the game will come out!

*Spoiler*: __ 





> A Shonen Jump scan sent in by rigormortis (thanks!) makes it clear that CyberConnect2?s surprise is Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 2. Like Naruto Shippuden: Geiktou Ninja Taisen EX 2, a post time skip Sasuke is part of the 62 playable characters. CyberConnect2 is tweaking the formula for Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 2 too by adding in a team attack system. One screenshot in the scan shows Naruto and Kakashi attacking Sasuke simultaneously with a link meter on the bottom of the screen. CyberConnect2 is going to unveil the project next week, which means there should be more news between now and its December release date.






Is it really December? if so WHOOAA  Thats awsome then 

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2007)

I asked someone to look into it (since someone already found out that Accel 2 might come out) and she found the ad for the game as expected and she scanned it for me . Already working on vjump scans from next month which prolly will have new ex2/accel2 stuff .

And yeah dec 2007 so far


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 1, 2007)

AWSOME  I cant really wait and maaan that was actually fast  did not take even a whole year b4 announcing Accel 2 LOL 

btw thanx for letting me know how you got the image 

LS^^


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> what ps2 games are coming they all suck except this game



Eh, I can't wait for Bleach Blade Battlers 2, but thats about all there is coming out I believe.


----------



## Bass (Sep 1, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> good too bad it will be long till it released in the US and a eternety in the UK



Long? But Shippuden is starting in the US around the same time as the manga starts part 2 which should be early January 2008.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 1, 2007)

can someon translate the entire scan?


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

Bass said:


> Long? But Shippuden is starting in the US around the same time as the manga starts part 2 which should be early January 2008.


wrong their doing the filler so expect the wait


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 1, 2007)

I just noticed that Naruto is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



2 tailed


 in the pic where he is about to attack Sasuke with the huge chakra hand, its an Ougi as you can see 

So 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we can confirm that 2 tailed Naruto is in this game 




LS^^


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 1, 2007)

Bass said:


> Long? But Shippuden is starting in the US around the same time as the manga starts part 2 which should be early January 2008.



Viz said they'd make a 6 month to a year gap between the anime and manga. Fillers galore!


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 2, 2007)

wow, i just can't wait for this game to come out...

ps2 is still alive ^^...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 2, 2007)

If Hidan is put in the game, you know what this means?

He gets an uber-badass move!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 2, 2007)

Sweet can't wait for this.


----------



## Detsu (Sep 2, 2007)

Awsome  But I think they could atleast fit a few more than 62 characters in definetly !


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 2, 2007)

this game should be better by quite a bit so it's worth it i think.
-suport character system/tag team
-every shippuuden charcter in the game will be updated (so chiyo's puppets, mangeyou sharigan for kakashi, sasori etc...)
-sasuke, sai, yamato should be in swell as updated orochimaru and kabuto
-sasori's true form may be a seperate character

it's highly unlikely the game will have didan and kukazu, i'm not sure why ppl wouldthink they would be in anyway. the game will probably go through most of the 2nd arc (with sasuke, sai and yamato) so it won't go into hidan and kukazu stuff.


----------



## Pein (Sep 2, 2007)

Detsu said:


> Awsome  But I think they could atleast fit a few more than 62 characters in definetly !


actually ougi cut scenes take up a big amount of space so their limited to what they could fit 
another reason this should have ben on ps3 blu ray offers way more space


----------



## destinator (Sep 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> actually ougi cut scenes take up a big amount of space so their limited to what they could fit
> another reason this should have ben on ps3 blu ray offers way more space



Ehm ... NA took 1/2 of the disc space which means they could at least double the amount of characters and ougis from the last game .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2007)

_This game will rule, any idea on a release date yet?_


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 2, 2007)

well the pic says 12 2007 so i guess it means december this year.


----------



## Pein (Sep 2, 2007)

destinator said:


> Ehm ... NA took 1/2 of the disc space which means they could at least double the amount of characters and ougis from the last game .


that rip could have been compressed


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 2, 2007)

I say that they should add more characters as Ibiki, Demon Brothers, Dosu, Kin, Zaku, Kabutos team mates and more from part 1...

LS^^


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2007)

Add fucking Dosu already.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 2, 2007)

I really hope for Dosu, Zaku & Kin, but I think it'll be too late to add them ;-;..

I gotta get a PS2 & MagicSwap thing..but it looks harder than the Freeloader for Gamecube.

But, maybe they'll do Team 8 & 10, Shippuden version...?


----------



## nick65 (Sep 2, 2007)

hey the number counting is gone but the site aint open


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

Definately getting it 8-D


----------



## destinator (Sep 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> that rip could have been compressed



No offence but it seems you don't know what you are talking about. The image of my original game disc (no rip, compressed or whatever) is about half the size of a normal DVD5 and just 1/4 of the site of DVD9. I think I don't need to do the math to show you how much more content they could add before even being in the need of the PS3 or the BluRay disc.


----------



## Pein (Sep 2, 2007)

i didnt know how much data was on the the game disc


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2007)

nick65 said:


> hey the number counting is gone but the site aint open


Still have 1 more day ^^
and I hope the graphic still great as always, well it must be =^^=


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2007)

Finally
What we have been waiting for ^^

YAY


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

if only i knew what it said


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fuck. I was hoping it was on PS3. 

I.
Want.
Online.
Play. 

Screw all the cheap bastards who prefer no online play to cheaper games 

News, Mailing List, Accel Data Information, Plasystation 2, Fighting/ Action Genre... After I read the part of the page after Accel Data Information and realised there was no character button, I closed the page in annoyance.


----------



## destinator (Sep 3, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Fuck. I was hoping it was on PS3.
> 
> I.
> Want.
> ...



We knew for days that its PS2


----------



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2007)

still no new screens and i was hoping that the official site would have some


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 3, 2007)

I hav just notice something intersesting, in the immage where naruto+kakashi fight sasuke the arena is the underground base of orochimaru...new arena!!!


----------



## anatawabaka (Sep 3, 2007)

btw where can a get this MagicSwap? and how do i use it n_n

i guess we wont be able to play with suigetsu and juugo...
the anime should catch up a bit faster with the manga


----------



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2007)

just take a look on google...

so theyre probably be a update once a week on this site?
anyone that can translate some shit on that site


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

I got a friend to translate it and nothing important on the game is said. Nothing at all.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2007)

kinda stupid they release a site with nothing


----------



## destinator (Sep 3, 2007)

nick65 said:


> kinda stupid they release a site with nothing



They announced the title itself, so what do you complain? People complain too much... also cc2 used to make updates almost every week.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2007)

also Play-Asia updated


----------



## destinator (Sep 3, 2007)

Just preordered the game


----------



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2007)

okay lets hope yamato and sai is in it atleast i wonder what theyre attacks might be since i havent seen much in the mangas and ougis ahh theyll probably will just have a form like the first anbu kakashi in nu2.
i sure hope screens come soon i just cant wait..
two tailed naruto a 4 tailed last ougi ? (i say a hihg probability)
lets get chidori and and rasengan clashing again but this time timeskipped!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Sep 3, 2007)

It's coming out in December  I just hope it has more characters... I still haven't gotten to play the first game yet.. I need a swap magic lol


----------



## Shepard (Sep 3, 2007)

I wonder how much will the anime cover until december...

True sasori and Ciyo are a given also Kakashis' Mangekyou and 2 tailed Kyuubi Naruto, Sai and Yamato too, Sasuke is obviously in so...it remains to see if we'll be getting upgarded Oro and KN4 now THAT would be awesome


----------



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2007)

what is kn4?


----------



## Shepard (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't look if you are an anime follower 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi Naruto 4 tails


----------



## anatawabaka (Sep 3, 2007)

only 48 euro O.O

(Y) im gonna preorder it soon 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i still hope for suigestu and juugo but i guess it isnt gonna work


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

Question about PA

If you pre-order a game, does it take off your account now or does it wait until the game come out.


----------



## Detsu (Sep 3, 2007)

I think that some characters who we don't expect will be in the game. Such as a Tobi, but like Shizune in Number 2, Has no Ougi's


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm getting this and the first!...Maybe this last[since I don't think it will be out by December]...This game is awesome!


----------



## destinator (Sep 3, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Question about PA
> 
> If you pre-order a game, does it take off your account now or does it wait until the game come out.



if you pay by credit card it isnt charged until the game is in stock.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> if you pay by credit card it isnt charged until the game is in stock.


Ok, I just ordered the game


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the title art with Kyuubi Naruto Chained

Good Shit. Wish I new Japanese and had a modded PS2

Japan gets the 5th before the US gets the third


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 3, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> I like the title art with Kyuubi Naruto Chained
> 
> Good Shit. Wish I new Japanese and had a modded PS2
> 
> Japan gets the 5th before the US gets the third



Cause Japan=The Shit and Us=Shit (Atleast as far as gaming goes)


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Cause Japan=The Shit and Us=Shit (Atleast as far as gaming goes)


that's just not true


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Sep 3, 2007)

I heard someone say earlier that you can play import games on an US PS3. I just want to know from some one who ones a PS3, will I be able to play Narutimate Accel 2 on my PS3?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

No you won't, only imported PS3 games on PS3


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Sep 4, 2007)

I just saw the scan -- So what the hell, I'm thinking only 3 new characters will get added and Orochimaru will have better moves in this installment.  Meanwhile, the rest of the chuunins in Shippuuden still get the 'genin' treatment.  Do they have like a burning need to release this right away?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 4, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Cause Japan=The Shit and Us=Shit (Atleast as far as gaming goes)



Lol weaboo



ryne11 said:


> I like the title art with Kyuubi Naruto Chained
> 
> Good Shit. Wish I new Japanese and had a modded PS2
> 
> Japan gets the 5th before the US gets the third



Blame CartoonNetwork


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Sep 4, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> No you won't, only imported PS3 games on PS3



Thank you sir.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 4, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I got a friend to translate it and nothing important on the game is said. Nothing at all.



It tells you that the game will be on PS2 rather than PS3 which means we have to wait for Accel 3 so we can have online play. 

I consider online play important.


----------



## destinator (Sep 4, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> It tells you that the game will be on PS2 rather than PS3 which means we have to wait for Accel 3 so we can have online play.
> 
> I consider online play important.



If you like to pay 600$ just for a game that MAYBE might have online play ...


----------



## nick65 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ofcourse i already bought it 
so let accel 3 come .. or just a naruto for ps3 with a good fighting mechanic gameplay sjizzle


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 4, 2007)

who said 3 new characters lol?! we will get Ino,Kiba,Hinata,Shino,Chouji aswell in Accel 2... in Accel 1 we got Shikamaru who had no fight in Gaara arc, but were still in the game 

OK THIS IS ANIME SPOILERS! So dont look if you are anime watcher!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Part II/Shippuuden Character List:
- Sasuke
- Yamato
- Sai
- Ino
- Chouji
- Kiba
- Hinata
- Shino
- 2 Tailed Naruto
- 3 Tailed Naruto
- 4 Tailed Naruto
- Kabuto (Upgraded)
- Orochimaru (Upgraded)
- Sasori (w/Sandaime Puppet)
- Sasori (True Sasori)
- Chiyo (Upgraded)
- Kakashi (w/MS)
- Tobi?

PS: If we get lucky with Akatsuki arc then these will be added aswell:
- Asuma (Upgraded)
- Shikamaru (Upgraded)
- Izumo
- Kotetsu
- Hidan
- Kakuzu

if we count with the Upgraded characters too then we will have 23 New characters and if we get LUCKY LUCKY with Kakashi Gaiden then there will be 4 or more characters to add too 




LS^^


----------



## spectaa (Sep 4, 2007)

Sasuke post skip, Oro post skip, maybe a new version of kabuto (but I'm not counting on it)Sai, Yamato, new versions of: naruto, kakashi an sasori who was incomplete in the last game for the sake of the anime watchers -_-. Honnestly that's annoying, I wish they would do a massive add like in naruto 2 and 3. Let's put hidan and kakuzu, the improved asuma chouji ino and shikamaru, that would be a descent amount of new character compared to what we've been used to. Theycan make the game go to the first fight against hidan and kakuzu :/.

ps:No hinata/shino/kiba. reaaaaally too soon. And let's put the ps3 discussion aside, that's really off.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2007)

holy ish houston we have a problem.

I'm getting this and the wii(GNT EX2) version.


----------



## anatawabaka (Sep 4, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> who said 3 new characters lol?! we will get Ino,Kiba,Hinata,Shino,Chouji aswell in Accel 2... in Accel 1 we got Shikamaru who had no fight in Gaara arc, but were still in the game
> 
> OK THIS IS ANIME SPOILERS! So dont look if you are anime watcher!
> 
> ...



lol hidan how we supposed to kill him xD



*Spoiler*: __ 



suigestu and juugo FTW xD !


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 4, 2007)

spectaa said:


> ps:No hinata/shino/kiba. reaaaaally too soon. And let's put the ps3 discussion aside, that's really off.



No, I think that they will be in. Just like Shikamaru and Temari were in last game because they made an appearance, even without having a fight. Team 8 should be in it according to last game. (Atleast give me Kiba  )



anatawabaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> suigestu and juugo FTW xD !



If only!


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

destinator said:


> If you like to pay 600$ just for a game that MAYBE might have online play ...


there are other games for it......


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 4, 2007)

anatawabaka said:


> lol hidan how we supposed to kill him xD



just beat him up like everyone else.


----------



## destinator (Sep 4, 2007)

Pein said:


> there are other games for it......



Maybe for you...for me there is Accel X, FF13 and GT5. All other games are either not interesting or I can get them on my PC,WII or 360


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 4, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> It tells you that the game will be on PS2 rather than PS3 which means we have to wait for Accel 3 so we can have online play.
> 
> I consider online play important.



Fuck the PS"Triple". There's a thing going on about how there's gonna be a Naruto game for PS3, so Accel isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Detsu (Sep 4, 2007)

Hopefully many more characters will be added !


----------



## Face (Sep 4, 2007)

If they have Post Timeskip Sasuke, they should also have his Post Timeskip Techniques. I hope they have KN4 as well.


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Fuck the PS"Triple". There's a thing going on about how there's gonna be a Naruto game for PS3, so Accel isn't going anywhere.


yeah we still have the next gen devil may cry so haha 
lol


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 4, 2007)

anatawabaka said:


> lol hidan how we supposed to kill him xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously lol'd.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2007)

I wonder if you fight Kakashi MS vs Itachi's MS.


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2007)

^^that would be awesome


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 4, 2007)

Pein said:


> yeah we still have the next gen devil may cry so haha
> lol



DMC4 fails anyways. It lacks Vergil


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Sep 4, 2007)

> who said 3 new characters lol?! we will get Ino,Kiba,Hinata,Shino,Chouji aswell in Accel 2... in Accel 1 we got Shikamaru who had no fight in Gaara arc, but were still in the game



Post time-skip Chouji?!  Scans or it didn't happen


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2007)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Post time-skip Chouji?!  Scans or it didn't happen



Just wait and you will see. The next scan will be in the next Jump ^^


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 5, 2007)

the chained kyubbi naruto looks brilliant, by the way in order to play with the chaacters of the gaara Arc I dont need to have the accel 1 right?


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> the chained kyubbi naruto looks brilliant, by the way in order to play with the chaacters of the gaara Arc I dont need to have the accel 1 right?


no they would be included but having accel save data is probably going to help to unlock all the characters faster


----------



## destinator (Sep 5, 2007)

IchiTenshou said:


> Just wait and you will see. The next scan will be in the next Jump ^^



Ehm where is this stated o.O?


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2007)

and when will the next shonen jump come out then?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry but I see no new shino,kiba or hinata. it will only cover the arcs that's been done already, the new arc is not even half way thru yet.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 5, 2007)

maybe you don't remember, but when naruto is looking for new mate for the rescue sasuke mission he ask to join to ino,choji,shikamaru,kiba,hinata and kiba...and even if is just a little talk,this was enogue in the first game to make in shikamaru and temari, so we can hope, but nothing is sure...just wait^^


----------



## destinator (Sep 5, 2007)

nick65 said:


> and when will the next shonen jump come out then?



Next monday in Japan, this Friday in the USA .


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2007)

okay lets wait and see probably much more news next week with the site update and the scan(hope that all of the character will be timeskip in accel 3 without the old characters)


----------



## JokerZZZ (Sep 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> As long as you have a japanese ps3 ^^



I tought the games are region code free so this game can be played on all PS3...no matter japanese, euro and so on.
Am I right?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 5, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> maybe you don't remember, but when naruto is looking for new mate for the rescue sasuke mission he ask to join to ino,choji,shikamaru,kiba,hinata and kiba...and even if is just a little talk,this was enogue in the first game to make in shikamaru and temari, so we can hope, but nothing is sure...just wait^^



fair enough we had Shikamaru & Temari but I think Asuma,Hidan,Kakuzu & Yugito with new additions to characters will suffice.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2007)

no the ps3 games are not region protected ps2 games are so you cant play em on the ps3 sorry... 
(im gonna kill everyone with timeskip sasuke wich they had a online mode)


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 5, 2007)

new asuma, hidan and kakuzu will never be in the game, it's just to early...the only sure (not at 100%) new character are:
Sai
Yamato
2-3-4 tail Naruto
Sasuke
new Orochimaru
new Sasori
new Chiyo
new Kakashi(maybe, or just different awekening)

we can still hope in something more, but more than in hidan and kakuzu arc's character I hope in team asuma and in team kurenai,hidan and kazuzu are just too much far away...


----------



## _sai_ (Sep 5, 2007)

wow im excited i cant wait for this game i hope sai comes out ^_^


----------



## Davit (Sep 5, 2007)

no release date right, so if my wishes come true we will get hidan and kakuzu..i hope so..and the real sasori


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> If you like to pay 600$ just for a game that MAYBE might have online play ...



Every PS3 game with online play so far that I have has been amazingly well done >.>

I just really want to fight people online. It really enhances a game, and I like to test my skills against people worldwide rather than my friends. Look at JUS, Pokemon, and Yugioh? Those games would suck bawls with no online play, but look at how fun they become with online play. 

I'd love Accel 2 to be online, but I know it won't happen on a PS2... which sucks. I want to kill Asians T.T

[All my quoted stuff addresses off topic remarks.] ^^;
*Spoiler*: __ 



Resistance
Tekken
Warhawk
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
A plethora of racing games...

Hell, the console is really good for online games and every fighter I've played for it so far (even that boxing game <,<) had multiplayer online stuff. So if Accel was on PS3, YES it would have online play. [God, I hope EX2 has online play]. Countless good titles are coming out for PS3 including FF13.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But the fact of the matter is, the PS3 is good for both its gaming capabilities and all the other things it can do. Multiplayer is as good as XboXLIVE but I dun have to pay monthly for it.  I'd buy a Wii, but I would have to buy a Japanese one to play the very few games that aren't minigames (I dun like minigames) on a controller I don't like.

XboX360 is what it is. It has shooters and an occasional game that's well done and NOT a shooter. I love Tenchu and played it fanatically. 

PC games are either MMOs or FPS games. Oh and your once and a while RTS. But fighters don't happen on the PC.





Corrupt Vergil said:


> DMC4 fails anyways. It lacks Vergil


 DMC4 DOES have Vergil in it. <,<


----------



## FloriaN~ (Sep 5, 2007)

Davit said:


> no release date right, so if my wishes come true we will get hidan and kakuzu..i hope so..and the real sasori


the Scan on the first page and Play Asia have the Release Date set to December so i don't think Hidan or Kakuzu will be in there. What i hope for is: TS Sasuke, TS Orochimaru, 4 Tails Naruto, Sai, Yamamato(sp?) and a upgraded Sasori/Chiyo.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 5, 2007)

it hasnt even been more than 4 months since accels release and there already releasing accel 2.
i hope they can notice by now that people like to play this competitivley and have options to atleast take out items


----------



## The Internet (Sep 5, 2007)

Banshi said:


> i hope they can notice by now that people like to play this competitivley and have options to atleast take out items



Seriously.

And make the CPU harder.


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Banshi said:


> it hasnt even been more than 4 months since accels release and there already releasing accel 2.
> i hope they can notice by now that people like to play this competitivley and have options to atleast take out items


what accel came out in april and this is going to be released in december thats an 8 month gap


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope that there will be the possibility to build up our pg just like in nh2,or at last with the level system just like in nh3, I was pretty disappointed when I realize that in NA this was no possible....however, the tag system look interesting, I want to know more,wait for monday


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Seriously.
> 
> And make the CPU harder.


yep the ai in accel was stupid 
and a little depth to combo's would be nice


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 6, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> I hope that there will be the possibility to build up our pg just like in nh2,or at last with the level system just like in nh3, I was pretty disappointed when I realize that in NA this was no possible....however, the tag system look interesting, I want to know more,wait for monday



i hope that too, that was one of the coolest things in naruto games...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Viz said they'd make a 6 month to a year gap between the anime and manga. Fillers galore!


man by that time i hope the PS2 in not dead

Edit:Lol i forgot the my PS2 died 2 months ago


----------



## anatawabaka (Sep 6, 2007)

the anime is at chapter 276 - the anime covers about 2 chapters each episode 
december is in about 11-12 weeks that means about 22-24 chapters 
and hidan and kakuzu appear the first time in chapter 313...now it depends on when the game comes out either at the beggining of december or at christmas we'll seee


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2007)

Scan translation by p1noypr1de THANKS!



> (condensed translation) << (I didn't translate the big text, since they're just those promotion tagilnes, unless you guys request)
> 
> Planned Release Date: December 2007
> The game will feature the famous opening movie for the Shipuuden anime.
> ...



Means I maybe can get another new scan tomorrow


----------



## nick65 (Sep 6, 2007)

<Sasuke-Naruto/Kakashi pic description>
Naruto and Kakashi builds a team and attacks Sasuke...!? New information will be divulged in the next issue.

? so more in info in the next shonen jump?

ninjutsu and ougi clash?


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2007)

nick65 said:


> ? so more in info in the next shonen jump?



Thats why I said I maybe can get another scan tomorrow .


----------



## Gene (Sep 6, 2007)

How many characters were in the first Accel game?


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2007)

Gene said:


> How many characters were in the first Accel game?



54 without transformations and oder stuff


----------



## anatawabaka (Sep 6, 2007)

destinator said:


> 54 without transformations and oder stuff



so there gonna be 8 new characters?

it kinda sucks but at least new ougis


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh wait it was 52, stupid me since there are "10" new characters xD


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 6, 2007)

Those 8 Characters are...

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Sasuke
2. Sai
3. Yamato
4. Ino
5. Chouji
6. Kiba
7. Hinata
8. Shino






does upgraded characters count as new characters? 

LS^^


----------



## Gene (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if they'll make timeskip Oro or just upgrade him.


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2007)

Gene said:


> I wonder if they'll make timeskip Oro or just upgrade him.



Oro isnt on the scan in the picture with all of the old characters. So most people think there will only be a TS Oro in Accel 2 . (seems also most logical)


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 6, 2007)

like Kakashi,Gai,Itachi and Kisame  I hope that there will be alot more Ougis than just (max) 3... I want to have Sasukes Katon:Houenka from NH3 and Itachi's MS Jutsus from NH3 too 

LS^^


----------



## Banshi (Sep 6, 2007)

Pein said:


> what accel came out in april and this is going to be released in december thats an 8 month gap


 yet it still feels like it came out yesterday
only way i see this game being decent is if you can play over the internet, but unless it comes out for the wii i dont see that happening


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 6, 2007)

Wi8ll they hjave a PSP one?


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Wi8ll they hjave a PSP one?



No info on that but maybe some time in the future or as project after accel 2


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Banshi said:


> yet it still feels like it came out yesterday
> only way i see this game being decent is if you can play over the internet, but unless it comes out for the wii i dont see that happening


ps2 has better online than wii


----------



## The Captain (Sep 7, 2007)

I seriously hope it comes out for the Wii.

Awww,no Hidan and Kakuzu? Well,they'll be in 3 I guess.

And they're putting the intro for the first ep of Shippuden in!


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

The Captain said:


> I seriously hope it comes out for the Wii.
> 
> Awww,no Hidan and Kakuzu? Well,they'll be in 3 I guess.
> 
> And they're putting the intro for the first ep of Shippuden in!


tomy owns the naruto license  on nintendo  so this wont be going to wii


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

WTF! you guys started without me lol. I didnt expect it to come out this year. I cant wait for this game, the narutimatte series is my favourite fighting game. I just wanting to make some things aware.

Swapmagic: I hate the thing just like most of you, so here's some good news: There is a new mod coming out that is plug and play. All it is, is a memory card with the exploit on it so thats all you need to have and do. I do not know when it is going to be released but hopefully in time for NA2

Importing: People keep asking if this will work on their Ps3's or Ps2's:
Ps2: It will work on your ps2 if it is modded, being used with Swapmagic (hopefully the new memory card exploit soon) or a Japanese Ps2.

Ps3: Yes the Ps3 is region free but that is only for Ps3 games, and Ps2 games are region locked. Thus the reason for having a moddified or Japanese Ps2.

Peeps Character wish lists: People hoping to play as characters such as Kakuzu or Juugo are going to be dissapointed because those characters are too far ahead. Peeps also saying about characters just making an appearance and they'll get in, dont be too sure because there's already one major example: Sasuke, he made an appearance yet he wasnt in NA1 and what about Zetsu he made an appearance aswell and hes not in it. I dont mean to sound negative cause damn, i'd love me some scyth slashing action. But all we can do is hope.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 7, 2007)

do you think that there will be TS-CS2 sasuke?
I realy hope this^^


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

I doubt it cause thats even further away than hidan and kakuzu, but they might just put it in as a power upgrade instead of him being like a whole new character with new move's. For example Kyuubi naruto's move's are different to normal naruto's moves's.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2007)

I doubt that they would have the CS2.  I Want it to be in there, but after last year dissapointment of Kakashi not having MS, I decided not to get my hopes up this year.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 7, 2007)

TagZ said:


> WTF! you guys started without me lol. I didnt expect it to come out this year. I cant wait for this game, the narutimatte series is my favourite fighting game. I just wanting to make some things aware.
> 
> Swapmagic: I hate the thing just like most of you, so here's some good news: There is a new mod coming out that is plug and play. All it is, is a memory card with the exploit on it so thats all you need to have and do. I do not know when it is going to be released but hopefully in time for NA2
> 
> ...




what's so wrong about swap magic? it's cheap and doesn't fuck your console(well it didn't fuck mine)..i can't say the same for some mod-chips...


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

Lee_and_Gai_FTW said:


> what's so wrong about swap magic? it's cheap and doesn't fuck your console(well it didn't fuck mine)..i can't say the same for some mod-chips...


its annoying put in boot up wait for game to load if it fails to work do it again its a rather tedious process i just wanna turn on my system and play


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 7, 2007)

Krippler said:


> I doubt that they would have the CS2.  I Want it to be in there, but after last year dissapointment of Kakashi not having MS, I decided not to get my hopes up this year.



I think that this is different, kakashi's sharingan was not inserit because it would hav been a spoiler...but for CS2 sasuke, we all alredy know how he look, since NH3,I don't want him like another character, but like a sasuke's trasformation,at last, if you think about it, kyubi naruto too wasn't show in the arc taken by accel 1, but he was in the game...however, for the 10 new character, I had come to think that they will be:
sasuke
sai
yamato
sasori(other character from hiruko)
choji
ino
kiba 
shino
hinata
4 tails kyubi(other character separated from naruto)???(I'm not pretty sure that he will be the 10th secret character)

instead, for the upgraded one:
chiyo
orochimaru
kakashi
kabuto???


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 7, 2007)

even if the game doesn't work(there are some ps2 that work better with swap magic than others), you can rebuild it(the image, iso)...but yeah, it's a little annoying...


----------



## destinator (Sep 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> its annoying put in boot up wait for game to load if it fails to work do it again its a rather tedious process i just wanna turn on my system and play



Get a chipped ps2 like I have


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

nah i only wanna play naruto imports
i can deal with swap magic for one more game


----------



## destinator (Sep 7, 2007)

Santa kylara and santa des are around again ;D lets see what we have for you guys .


Mirror: The true prediction of Rivaldo

Enjoy people


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

I only dislike swapmagic cause i hav a fat Ps2 and it fucks up the disc tray. Swapmagic is good alternative to a modchip but this new memorycard mod called VAST will be great.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you Santa, sorry for the double p

Im starting to think that these support pics are different to the NH2 support system, maybe tag team of some sort like someone else posted about earlier.


----------



## Helix (Sep 7, 2007)

Great! Sai looks awesome in the game.


----------



## anatawabaka (Sep 7, 2007)

well i dont like that support thing.. 1 on 1 onlyy apart from the shadow clones and the dogs


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

I know what you mean they dont seem to realise that they already have an awesome game, they keep wanting to add something different, its not bad but i hope they dont go too far.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 7, 2007)

well if it as completely the same in would be really boring


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

Im talking about the core system, the action/adventure rpg mode in NA 1 was a great new addition.


----------



## The Internet (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's going to be an Ougi.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 7, 2007)

tjeah now we know yamato and true sasori will be in it!
but something is not right sai and naruto see sasuke? 
but sakura and yamato and naruto and sai found sasuke outside...
so is this the part where sai went with orochimaru but change his mind later back to the good guys at fought again with naruto?
and if this is true then four tails naruto must be seen as well as he fought ororchimaru before sai went back with orochimaur and kabuto
and before this site was opened theyre was a poem with some sort of chidori on the back that said something bout lighting and speed and flying at the end right hat was about sasuke, 
so flying cs2 sasuke might be in!


----------



## Gene (Sep 7, 2007)

Sai lacks abs.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

?, I dont understand what pic your talking about cause, one pic shows sai's art doggies which we will see soon in the anime and the other pic where naruto and sai are looking at sasuke is the new support type thingy.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 7, 2007)

the pic with sai and naruto jumping before sasuke.
and will the scna be translated by someone soon please..


----------



## destinator (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe later this week if we're lucky


----------



## Ninmedic (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that Sasori's true form will probaly be a level up from Sasori with Hiroku. It's going to be interesting how they integrate the puppets. He will probaly use the third kazekage and then have the 100 puppets as a ougi.

Anyways, I am so excited, I'd never expected to hear news about the game this early yet alone the game coming out in Dec. 2007!!! This is awesome!


----------



## nick65 (Sep 7, 2007)

i just wonder what sais ougis will be and sasukes and yamatos and how yamato will fight


----------



## M E L O D Y (Sep 7, 2007)

i wished they waited till later so we could get Hidan and Kakuzu in it :/ well Tobi's gonna be in it most likely.. (as Deidara's support character xD)


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 7, 2007)

TagZ said:


> I know what you mean they dont seem to realise that they already have an awesome game, they keep wanting to add something different, its not bad but i hope they dont go too far.



The support thing isn't new, it was in Narutimate Hero 2. And i think this was the best game of the whole series...

Whatever...
I wonder if pregnant Kurenai will be a playable character in Narutimate Accel 3/4.
Would be hard to fight with an pregnancy belly


----------



## nick65 (Sep 7, 2007)

sai is a support character i think cuz you see him besides naruto and sakura and the player names in the screenshot under the lifebars are both form sakura and naruto.. so maybe no playable sai


----------



## destinator (Sep 7, 2007)

I doubt they make a difference between playable and assist characters...


----------



## _sai_ (Sep 7, 2007)

nick65 said:


> sai is a support character i think cuz you see him besides naruto and sakura and the player names in the screenshot under the lifebars are both form sakura and naruto.. so maybe no playable sai



 i hope not that would suck..sai is an awesome character with no emotions that has some speed and art jutsu..im keeping my hopes up. Go *SAI*
!

Sai owns sasuke :shrooms:shrooms:shrooms:shrooms big time


----------



## TagZ (Sep 7, 2007)

Jimbo, I know that the support system is not new, you would know that i know this if you read the last page. Anyway the support system for NH2 was a main ^ ^ O  or a down down O move and this one looks to be something different.


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2007)

Small summary about the scan from p1noypr1de



> There aren't really any important information here, I think. It just says that you'll be able to launch an attack using your support character(whom you can pick; not pre-set), continuing the main character's attack string, and thus making a combo. They call it "NaruCon" (con = combo)
> The game itself will also appear on the Tokyo GameShow on September 22.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 8, 2007)

okay so a gameplay video soon huh nice


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2007)

nick65 said:


> okay so a gameplay video soon huh nice


How you get to this thought? GNT EX and Accel were playable at last TGS too and well we got almost no info at all...


----------



## Pein (Sep 8, 2007)

destinator said:


> How you get to this thought? GNT EX and Accel were playable at last TGS too and well we got almost no info at all...


naruto wasn't that big as it is now in the states were bound to get something


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2007)

Pein said:


> naruto wasn't that big as it is now in the states were bound to get something



Ehm? You do realize that TGS is TokyoGameShow and that they care shit about how big naruto is in america^^? Even they throw out any information there its unlikely we get it despite some japanese/english speaking guy helps us .


----------



## Pein (Sep 8, 2007)

ign cares they started reviewing episodes and games and been doing alot of features 
the Wii have better online than the PS2 and is fact and lol who left me that neg


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2007)

Pein said:


> ign cares they started reviewing episodes and games and been doing alot of features
> the Wii have better online than the PS2 and is fact and lol who left me that neg



And? Ign still doesnt even have a entry for Accel 2 yet. Sorry I can provide you more info than them


----------



## Pein (Sep 8, 2007)

barely anyone has info on accel 2


----------



## anatawabaka (Sep 8, 2007)

destinator said:


> Small summary about the scan from p1noypr1de



thnx (:

orite thats kinda okay but i guess i wont use that NarutoCon that often


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay for my outrageous person I hope is in the game I choose
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi


 He makes an apearance at the end of the first arc, and the developers seem to add people once they appear.


----------



## Crush! (Sep 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> How you get to this thought? GNT EX and Accel were playable at last TGS too and well we got almost no info at all...



Um, No they weren't. I was there. The only playable Naruto property at last years TGS was GNT 4.


----------



## destinator (Sep 10, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Um, No they weren't. I was there. The only playable Naruto property at last years TGS was GNT 4.



Well I heard something else from someone who was there but well maybe just mistook GNT4 for EX o.O? But I remember seeing a promo stand for the game on some pictures, so the game should have been there!?

So are you going to be there again this year ? We need insight information ^^

At the person a bit above me wanting Tobi, Zetsu appeared at the of Part and wasnt in the game so good luck for Tobi being in Accel 2


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

crush you going back later this month


----------



## Crush! (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be there again this year. Going on Saturday the 22nd. I'll let you guys know if I see anything cool. I know for a fact that the new GNT EX will be playable there, though.


----------



## destinator (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow cool, you should take a camera with you and collect all promo material you can get xDDD

Btw Accel 2 will be there to, though I dont know if playable or not but the last scan said its going to present there.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 10, 2007)

shouldnt the shonen jump be out today?


----------



## destinator (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes but the scan I posted is from this weeks Shounen Jump. America already gets them on friday the week before and thats where I get my scans from .


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 10, 2007)

hey Des! on your Accel 2 Info Thread it says new stage (new grassy area) where did you get that from?

LS^^

EDIT: are you talking about the stage where Sai is fighting Sasori?

LS^^


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

hey crush screw naruto get some vids of the hot cosplay girls


----------



## destinator (Sep 10, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> hey Des! on your Accel 2 Info Thread it says new stage (new grassy area) where did you get that from?
> 
> LS^^
> 
> ...



Yes thats the level I meant ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 10, 2007)

ok, lol I was just like what stage is Des talking about in there! I thought that you meant the one with Sasuke punching Naruto... I was gonna tell you that it is from the Ougi, but then after looking at the Scans again I saw the one with Sai VS Sasori... ^^

When will we get more news people? this week or later this month?

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Sep 10, 2007)

Next jump comes friday vjump is coming out in less than 2 weeks


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 10, 2007)

wasn't the main site supposed to be updated today?


----------



## destinator (Sep 10, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> dosen't the main site supposed to be update today?



There are no dates for updates  but yeah I expected a update too. Maybe later this week .


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 10, 2007)

just notice a thing, the ougi system will probably remane the same as NA1, infact in the first pick we can see that sasuke ougi cost 1 bar at full healt, and 2 when he hav low healt, probably even the aweken system will remain as it is


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope that it wont be the same way as it was in Accel cuz I did not like it 

I say that you should be able to have 3 Ougis which you can choose b4 you start your fight so so you can have more than just 3 in store  I really want all of Itachis, Narutos and Sasukes ougis from NH3 to come back [crys]

LS^^


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2007)

holyshit charles, Sai Ougi's look pwnsome.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2007)

i dn't uderstand...
accel 1 = 54 characters
accel 2 = 62 characters
shouldn't there be 8 new ones?
but someone said theres 10 new ones i think...am i wrong?

i would think 8 new characters would be -
sasuke
sai
yamato
ino and, choji (you see them pretty early in arc 2 of shippuuden thats why)
kiba, hinata, shino (you see them prett early in arc 2 of shippuuden thats why)

whilst everyone else (like oro, chiyo, shikamaru, kakashi etc..) are just updated. perhaps the new sasori would be in somehow, but not counting as a new character...i dnt know how they could d it though.

btw i wouldn't want tobi cos still even now has never shown any moves etc so theres no point i think.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 11, 2007)

sais ougis???? wh3re didyou see them


----------



## destinator (Sep 11, 2007)

It did look more like Sais Jutsu ^^


----------



## hurka (Sep 11, 2007)

there were only 52 charactes in Accel.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 11, 2007)

so there will be 10 new character, for me they are the one that tari101190 tell before + real sasori and maybe 4 tail naruto, or someone else...this the only thing I realy want to know, since I'm pretty sure that team 8 and team  10 will be there^^


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 12, 2007)

i'vee counted the chracters more than once...there were 54 characters in accel 1...so i think there are just 8 new ones.



the game will cover the 2nd arc, but obviously not the whole 2nd arc, remember the first one didn't cover the whole first arc either cos there would've been spoilers.
i doubt this game will have 4 talied kyuubi, thats a major spoiler.
sasuke has been shown already, sai will be shown soon, yamato has been shown soon, ino and choji will be shown soon and hinata, kiba and shino will also be shown soon so they're not spoilers. that 8 new ones. plus updated old ones. new sasori may somehow be a transformation maybe if they can do it...but i'd rather he's a seperatee character


----------



## nick65 (Sep 12, 2007)

wouldnt it be be cool if that 2 tailed ougi .. well like hes 2 tailed int that ougi but became 4 tailed in the same ougi..
i dont tknow if choji shino kiba and all will be in would be kinda weird 
cuz you can make up some ougis but a whole character ?


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 12, 2007)

it's not so hard knowing they're old style...the same thing was do for gai team in NA1, they do 2 moves against kisame, but they created 3 new character from this...anywhere, I think that there will be even 4 tail naruto he is in the first part of arc 2, and since this arc MUST be there for enteire, 4TK naruto must be there...if not...they're making the same error twice...the biggest problem in NA1 was that the arc was incomplete, no true sasori, no puppet chyio...I hope that won't not appen again


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2007)

tari101190 said:


> i'vee counted the chracters more than once...there were 54 characters in accel 1...so i think there are just 8 new ones.



Sorry but you counted wrong. There are only 36 PTS characters. You counted Konohamarus friends in and that makes 38 but they werent playable characters ^^ so its 36.

Next thing, why are people so overly interested in 4Tails? Acutally a playable 4tail naruto wouldnt fit at all. Because 4tails means berserk = uncontrollable. There for I guess we get either 2/3tails and 4tails als final ougi .


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> Next thing, why are people so overly interested in 4Tails? Acutally a playable 4tail naruto wouldnt fit at all. Because 4tails means berserk = uncontrollable. There for I guess we get either 2/3tails and 4tails als final ougi .



this is a stupid consideration for me...only because in the manga is like this that dosen't mean that we cannot use him like a playable naruto form...

in other, if you think about it, even the normal kyubi chacra was uncontrollable at naruto start(fight against haku) but we still got it...and if is not 4 tails naruto, who could be the last character?


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> this is a stupid consideration for me...only because in the manga is like this that dosen't mean that we cannot use him like a playable naruto form...
> 
> in other, if you think about it, even the normal kyubi chacra was uncontrollable at naruto start(fight against haku) but we still got it...and if is not 4 tails naruto, who could be the last character?



You havent changed a bit, werent you bragging that PTS Sasuke would be in Accel 1 ? And well this is not a stupid consideration this is just a opinion that would fit much better in the game as a playable 4tails .

And btw Naruto could controll one tail later so it isnt that hard to make it a playable character but 4tails is completely out of mind, he almost killed Jiraiya in that state so its sometime completely different .


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 12, 2007)

that's true, but game is different from manga or anime, and since we know there are 62 character just by counting them is pretty sure that 4tnaruto will be there...or at last, I can't think to no one other for be the character number 62


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2007)

I want to play with Yamato's wood.


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I want to play with Yamato's wood.



That just sounds wrong ... xD

But yeah I want to own everyone with 1000 giraffes of death too xD.


----------



## Even (Sep 12, 2007)

KWGoD = awesome I hope they can be used in the game


----------



## The Captain (Sep 12, 2007)

I bet they're gonna put KWGOD as an ougi. And make it really really awesome.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 12, 2007)

KWGOD=???????


----------



## TagZ (Sep 12, 2007)

KILLER WOODEN GIRAFFES OF DOOM. lol

I dont think we'll get 4tKN as a seperate character if at all. I want Zetsu in but we havnt seen anything of him really in manga or anime. It would be awesome if they could get to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu & Hidan capturing Nibi



but i think thats too far off.


----------



## ViЯaL (Sep 12, 2007)

I bet the secret character is a Movie 4 character to promote the movie for when It is released on DVD. Just like in Narutimate Hero 2. 
I really hope Im wrong and that it is 4tails though


----------



## DirzU (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice, just found out about this thread and the release of Accel 2... Seems like Des is again the most important person here, like in Accel 1 =).

Release in december suprised me a bit, so I'm expecting another game with too little improvements like the last one, too bad. Hope that nobody is going to start the wishlist-frenzy like last time, I mean, there's NO way that Suigetsu is going to be in this, but you all know that offcourse . 

Anyways, keep the topic hot, and I'll try to look for info myself once and a while, baiz.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 13, 2007)

I do hope they do something about the jutsu speeds of the characters. Anyone notice that in Accel,it takes longer to do a jutsu than in 3? And your characters move slower than in 3 too. I hope they increase the speed.


----------



## Pein (Sep 13, 2007)

they need to add more depth to the fighting system


----------



## Kaki (Sep 13, 2007)

FUCK YES! The next supream naruto game....but I wish I could play it on my PS3.


----------



## destinator (Sep 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> they need to add more depth to the fighting system



Dont forget that this is not Tekken or whatever. And for being a game based on a Anime/Manga licence it got enough depth for me taste.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya, it kinda works in revers of other fighting games. It puts mind games first.


----------



## Pein (Sep 13, 2007)

destinator said:


> Dont forget that this is not Tekken or whatever. And for being a game based on a Anime/Manga licence it got enough depth for me taste.



i mean there are hardly any combo's so you cant really master a character 
and tekken is deep since when


----------



## TagZ (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats what also makes it good though because theres shit loads of stuff you can do such as all the weapons, ougis and plus it would make the game slower cause you wouldnt kawarami as much (dont think i spelled that right). where already on the 14th page kaki where ya been lol? I voted for you on that pm u sent me. What you all think of the new support character feature? personally i think its gonna slow down the game a bit, one of the reasons why i like this game so much is because its so fast.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 14, 2007)

tekken is not that deep in my view, for me soul calibur(all of them) are far deeper...


----------



## destinator (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats why I said "or whatever" because I dont wanted to start to list all fighting games here...but I hope you got the message -.-


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah i got it, just wanted to point this out


----------



## Kaki (Sep 14, 2007)

There are only 4 combos, and 4 areal combos. Often you can also chain a jutsu in at the end. Then you have dashes and grabs, and counters,items and kawarimi. The rest is about moving around in your arena and using mind tricks with this simple arsenal. It does not take a long time to master all the moves, and the inputs are the same for everyone. So unlike most fighting games, NH puts the game interactions above move inputs. 
There are also advanced techniques such as air walking and ones that involve canceling.


----------



## destinator (Sep 14, 2007)

No scans this week


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 14, 2007)

T_T...I'm gonna cry till the next scan...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 14, 2007)

destinator said:


> No scans this week



why not? I want news about this game, Uaaahhhh 

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Sep 14, 2007)

Next week is vjump+shounen jump so we should hopefully get something. I am still working on getting vjump.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah and tgs next week!


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

Yay for tokyo game show


----------



## Kaki (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope we get demos from it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

confirmed its gonna be at tgs


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2007)

how come we get new screens of EX2 but not Accel 2?


----------



## destinator (Sep 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> how come we get new screens of EX2 but not Accel 2?



Please people cc2 gives out information whenever they want, and that wont be every week. Accel had scans for the last 2 weeks and therefor it was already clear we would get EX2 stuff this week.

I am going to get vjump next week and shounen jump comes out at the same day. So chances are good we get more accel stuff.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 15, 2007)

What's the link to the official site?


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

^


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 17, 2007)

when the TGS begin?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 17, 2007)

TGS starts on thursday I think, and lasts until Saturday. Accel 2 will be legendary. Gonna pre-order my copy soon. Hopefully the RPG mode will have a better fight system . The one in Accel was really good but the fighting got repetitive...
Typical of Cyber Connect 2 to open up a site for Naruto game then leave it idle for ages. The first update probably wont be until next month >.<


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 18, 2007)

DAMN,I WANT SOME NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 18, 2007)

soo in resume the new fighting characters will be:
Sasuke
Sai
Yamato
4 Tailed Kyubbi naruto?

in with the addition with the chars of the  past accel game right?

dayum they should throw hidan and kakuzu there.


----------



## destinator (Sep 19, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> DAMN,I WANT SOME NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Patience is a virtue...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2007)

Bandai got the Web ^^
Awesome clip =^^=


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 20, 2007)

well that video is cool...but still no new info. plus its not as if we havn't seen the video b4 in the anime, its just the game version.


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2007)

For anyone who cares. I uploaded the video to youtube, American Jesus


----------



## TagZ (Sep 20, 2007)

anyone have that in avi format? If so plz upload it


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow is all I have to say.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder wend CC2 will make the characters mouth move

also why sasuke is not outside of the building?


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 20, 2007)

do you think that sharingan would be in the game somehow?
I mean,not just as a simple power up or a character cloner like in NH2, but, in some new way?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> Patience is a virtue...



to quote The Mummy, "Not right now it isn't!"


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2007)

found by taylous

It's just adorable.

ingame vid from tgs but not much to be seen...


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 20, 2007)

I almost feel like stabbin the kid for not even getting off a special. We all know how the button scheme works. Pick Sai or something. (not to interested in sasuke gameplay.


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2007)

WTF DO A SPECIAL YOU IDIOT


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

guys a retard he goed and take a minute worth of footage of a crappy vegeta cosplayer


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder if we'll get a video made by someone able to play^^


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 20, 2007)

Fucking noob.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 20, 2007)

WTF?!  Not even one ougi!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2007)

that shit was dope son.


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow you people are so damn ignorant, quite unbelievable...have you even properly watched the video? If so you would have noticed that the guy was playing with *ONE* hand and in the other hand he was holding the camera. So I want to see all you "pros" playing with one hand. Also he didnt record this video for you people, if you want better footage just visit TGS and make it better. Damn I really have to ask myself who are the real noobs here...


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2007)

It only takes ONE hand to do a special, which would be triangle + circle (unless they changed it to something that would require two hands). I could see him trying to do it but his timing was horrible.


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2007)

And...? I mean its not like you have mastered any game known to mankind, especially if its not even released, you maybe arent even interested in it and just making a video for fun?


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't need to master the Narutimate series to know that triangle + circle is a special. But perhaps he's just teasing us with this video of his or maybe this is his first time even playing a Narutimate game~ 

Also why would somebody videotape a game they aren't even interested in? o_o


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNqtb0nLzWw[/YOUTUBE]
naruto and sasuke reunion


----------



## Kaki (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool. Btw you don't have to master it to know that specials are rather rare in real fights. And if he had any kind of opponent, it's hard to to a one handed ougi. It's called kawarimi.


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm hoping they make the multiplayer levels more interactive. It be cool if we could also fight on the walls/ceilings. That would be a cool spin on multiplayer.


----------



## Davit (Sep 20, 2007)

Pein said:


> fuck im so pissed off i wanted a ps3 version so badly



*note* not everyone has a ps3...like me..cause it's not worth the money it costs right now..and probably can't even afford it...


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 21, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JfzMcyt36n4[/YOUTUBE]

Clip from TGS..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2007)

New Updated YAY >_< but not much info


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

ninja village
new game play vid


----------



## Kamina (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks awesome and play as future sasuke!


----------



## destinator (Sep 21, 2007)

Just in case someone has trouble with the site...Apparantly, Bleach will be dubbed in Canada from episode 52 onward. 

New Scans from vjump #11 


Enjoy


----------



## geG (Sep 21, 2007)

Dammit we got some Sai footage but couldn't hear his voice


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 21, 2007)

anyway, we will know his voice in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Moac (Sep 21, 2007)

Summary


There aren't really any important information here, I think. It just says that you'll be able to launch an attack using your support character(whom you can pick; not pre-set), continuing the main character's attack string, and thus making a combo. They call it "NaruCon" (con = combo)
The game itself will also appear on the Tokyo GameShow on September 22.



 ( ()

Videos

#1 Narutimate Accel 2 Promo miracle five

#2 Live on TGS #1 miracle five
#3 Live on TGS #2 miracle five

New Characters:

* A total of 62 characters in the complete game
* TS Sasuke
* Sai


New Gameplay Mechanics:

* NarutoCon (A assist system for combos).


New Levels

* Orochimarus Lair
* In front of the Akatsuki Hideout
* New Konoha stage (from TGS Demo)
* Entrance to Orochimarus Base


A big thanks you to Kylara and p1noypr1de for all the work .


----------



## destinator (Sep 21, 2007)

You dont need to copy my post from mangahelpers...

Edit: Btw no scans in Shounen Jump this week, so see ya next week^^


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 22, 2007)

just notice that in the last part of the video deidara use his awekening without do ougi...YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> Just in case someone has trouble with the site...tower
> 
> New Scans from vjump #11
> 
> ...



holyshit Sai's Ougi looks like the manga.


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 22, 2007)

I cant believe the we couldnt get to see an ougi during the video


----------



## zebas1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I think there maybe will be team ingame specials, cause in the scan you see sai and naruto in what looks like an ingame ougi and on the other scan you see the same with gaara and naruto, so maybe you can do team ingame specials, that would just be awsome


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2007)

Obviously there are tag-team jutsus if you look on the scan. Gai and Kakashi doing Dynamic Entry


----------



## Even (Sep 22, 2007)

Sai looks awesome


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2007)

Yo check this out...Link removed new video from tgs


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 22, 2007)

It looks like you get to chose your partner cuz itachi's partner was kakashi.........and there not exactly friends........


----------



## kamikazekage (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone have an idea who the new characters would be?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 24, 2007)

From the 2nd TGS video...will they still have the same Ougis?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for all the info Des!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 24, 2007)

Think I'm gonna wait for Narutimate Accel 3, I need more Part II characters to satisfy an import purchase.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2007)

> Think I'm gonna wait for Narutimate Accel 3, I need more Part II characters to satisfy an import purchase.


well there are 10 more new characters i think...2 are confirmed and i can't think of any other 8 characters to be in.
sasuke
sai
yamato
sasori
ino
choji
hinata
kiba
shino
konohamaru
i want it to be these. i can't think of any other characters who could be in. the game probably won't even finish the 2nd arc so i doubt hidan + kakuzu will be in anyway...4 tailed kyuubi if it was in could e a character or just a transformation though.

anyway i like this support chcarcter thing, but its weird how in one video the support chcaracter did most of the fighting while in another video they practically stood still. doing tag team moves is very cool too.

overall this does seem like a good game to buy. the first one was good, butit did miss out alo of stuff. although this one will be better than the first plus with all the stuf it missed plus more.


----------



## Konoha (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ dude you forgot tobi and zetsu



destinator said:


> Yo check this out...this new video from tgs


 i saw yamato at the begging of clip keep on pausing the clip when sakura random choose i really hope KG characters are avaliable


----------



## Kaki (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm looking forward to an upgraded Oro. And I like how the stages keep getting bigger.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 24, 2007)

I am so gonnna be an Uchihatard and be dominate with Sasuke and itachi as a team


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2007)

Gamespy posted a preview...

Well maybe someone is interested in it:


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 25, 2007)

cant wait for this to come out! does japan takes pre-orders??


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2007)

playasia does ^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Sep 26, 2007)

Glad my PS2 is chipped.
Can't wait to copy this game 

I really hope this isn't the last Naruto for the PS2 though.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the new menus and character select screen.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 26, 2007)

destinator said:


> Gamespy posted a preview...
> 
> Well maybe someone is interested in it:



From that review. Sasuke's 2 ougi's are a sword one , and possible Chidori nagasi?  I just hope his 3rd is cs2


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope to god they change Yondaime, that was by far the cheapest SOB in the game.  Non-stop teleports all over the screen, lightning fast, unblockable... everyone I know that plays spams the shit out of this guy.  I've mastered Orochimaru and can very rarely beat Yondi...ugh what a broken character


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2007)

I damn sure have to get this one because I missed the 1st Accel.


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2007)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> I hope to god they change Yondaime, that was by far the cheapest SOB in the game.  Non-stop teleports all over the screen, lightning fast, unblockable... everyone I know that plays spams the shit out of this guy.  I've mastered Orochimaru and can very rarely beat Yondi...ugh what a broken character



Sorry but yondaime is nothing ^^
Sasori/Gai/Deidara/Shikamaru are kinda top tier and really exploitable ^^


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2007)

i never unlocked yondaime 
all i know is that post rock lee was a beast


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2007)

I wonder if Sasuke will have Genjutsu he cast  on Sai as an Ougi.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Sep 26, 2007)

destinator said:


> Sorry but yondaime is nothing ^^
> Sasori/Gai/Deidara/Shikamaru are kinda top tier and really exploitable ^^



I'm actually basing my comment on NH3, I havent played Accel (although I just got it).  I've been told the games are pretty much the same so I doubt _much_ has changed.  Ugh, I wish these games would be online I could show you the ultimate cheese lol.  I personally play as Oro or Gaara


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2007)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> I'm actually basing my comment on NH3, I havent played Accel (although I just got it).  I've been told the games are pretty much the same so I doubt _much_ has changed.  Ugh, I wish these games would be online I could show you the ultimate cheese lol.  I personally play as Oro or Gaara



Even in NH3 yondaime wasnt good :s.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 26, 2007)

When people pick the 4th (Do we still have to call him that here?) I pick itachi or lee.  I catch them in the MS, and just mess with them, or I match there speed.


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2007)

not really but i find it weird to call him minato


----------



## Hellion (Sep 26, 2007)

Actually I was reffering to Namikaze


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 26, 2007)

I think that there aren't invincible character, personaly I can beat yondi with every character...well, maybe not with konohamaru...the only think that I realy hope about this game now are:
CS2 sasuke
NEW orochimaru(and when I tell new I mean REALY NEW)
upgraded chiyo and sasori
"maybe" some kind of texture change when the healt go under some level

and for last the new character that we all aspect^^


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 26, 2007)

Pein said:


> all i know is that post rock lee was a beast


dam i hate playing rock lee players in Accel 1, TS rock lee with gates open pwns just about anyone (unless your pro)


----------



## The Internet (Sep 26, 2007)

Shikamaru = rigged


----------



## Banshi (Sep 26, 2007)

i agree, Shikamaru is EXTREMELY cheap in NA. I just came back from this tourny at this anime con and i would of got 2nd place but this guy was spamming shika's awakening

i had a chance to say something and ban him, but i didnt know he was THAT cheap

They also really need a option to take out the items, the creators should get it through there heads already its irritating


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Actually I was reffering to Namikaze



his name is namikaze minato.....


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Shikamaru = rigged



I agree shikamaru its freakin rigged,he needs to have a powerdown because there is a bunch of heesy cheap players out there.
There is no other thing I hate more than a cheap char.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 26, 2007)

Pein said:


> his name is namikaze minato.....



yes If I recall correctly


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 28, 2007)

Banshi said:


> They also really need a option to take out the items, the creators should get it through there heads already its irritating



...I don't understend why you say this...in the naruto world item like explosive tag or kunai are used alot, I think is a cool thing that we can use them in the game...Instead, can someone of you guys whom understend japonese traslate the 3 write that appear in the last video we get when the player select sakura?
maybe one of them is for get her in a build up version, so we may know if in this game there are a build up mode


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2007)

Websites was updated with a picture of sai :s they really are slacking this year :s


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Im hoping for true form sasori


----------



## The Captain (Sep 28, 2007)

It's definitely gonna be in.

And GAH,where are those updates!


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

on the front page of the site


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 28, 2007)

Des, are you going to get some new scan today?


----------



## Banshi (Sep 28, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> ...I don't understend why you say this...in the naruto world item like explosive tag or kunai are used alot, I think is a cool thing that we can use them in the game...Instead, can someone of you guys whom understend japonese traslate the 3 write that appear in the last video we get when the player select sakura?
> maybe one of them is for get her in a build up version, so we may know if in this game there are a build up mode


 Here Im not saying items should be taken out permanently cause they can be fun, but look at the very last match, its a perfect example of why items need to be optional. Especially for competitive play


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Items are fun they a sense of randomness to the battle


----------



## Helix (Sep 28, 2007)

It wouldn't really be Naruto, or even ninjas, without items/weapons.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 28, 2007)

SSBM wouldnt be melee without items, but yet people like to play with them off to test skill with just the character
samething with this game, I like to play with items on too, but not all the time
Im just saying it should be optional by now


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> Des, are you going to get some new scan today?



Jump is late and I dont know when it will arrive...


----------



## Kaki (Sep 28, 2007)

Competitive NH people don't worry about items; they use them. But the did ban Maito Naruto because his attracted too much chakara and heath. 

I just lol at the idea of competitive SSB.


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay...wish you a nice weekend ^^


----------



## Gene (Sep 28, 2007)

FUCK YES! SASORI'S TRUE FORM AT LAST. <333333


----------



## DirzU (Sep 28, 2007)

Thx Des, seems like the cover shows the new and improved characters allready, can we hope for more? Maaaaaaaaaaybe :-x...

Hope basic Chiyo will be parent-puppets, 'cause I don't want to double-transform with her. And the pic with Sakura, looks like a team-ougi (although it could be one of both) but I'm hoping on team-ougi... 
Meh


----------



## Banshi (Sep 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Competitive NH people don't worry about items; they use them. But the did ban Maito Naruto because his attracted too much chakara and heath.
> 
> I just lol at the idea of competitive SSB.


 Im just saying i like to play for skill also not just luck all the time, but w/e

Awesome true sasori is confirmed (not that im surprised) i hope he's not broken

if they have the new ino, kiba, shino, hinata, chouji, and the 4 tails then this game will be somewhat worth the buy, otherwise it fails


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> Okay...wish you a nice weekend ^^


Sasori's true form is finally shown in the game 
The cover of the game is better than accel 1...


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, in case someone liked the cover...


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> Oh yeah, in case someone liked the cover...


Thanks I was looking for this


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 28, 2007)

SQUAA!It's for the PS2!!NH/NA shall forever be on the PS2!!...Wow that boxart is awesome,hope they keep it.

EDIT:That's the boxart?Then whats..Is that a poster?It has begging naruto[goggle naruto],chuunin exams naruto,tsunade naruto,kyuubi/sasuke retrevial naruto and timeskip naruto.*waits for came to come out a forgets accel 1 and wii*


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 28, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Im just saying i like to play for skill also not just luck all the time, but w/e
> 
> Awesome true sasori is confirmed (not that im surprised) i hope he's not broken
> 
> if they have the new ino, kiba, shino, hinata, chouji, and the 4 tails then this game will be somewhat worth the buy, otherwise it fails



I don't think it will have 4 tails..The anime will not be up to that by the time it is released and the game only goes a certain period...But it will have hinata,kiba,akamaru,chouji and shino because sasuke is shown,sai too and they are-..*loses train of thought*wow,sai is pale.


----------



## ZE (Sep 28, 2007)

When does the game come out in japan? The date?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> Oh yeah, in case someone liked the cover...



That is so fucking sweet. I know it's going to be a while, but they better keep this cover in the US


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2007)

ZE said:


> When does the game come out in japan? The date?



12/20/2007 ^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn 12/20 is a long wait. 
This game is a must.


----------



## ZE (Sep 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> 12/20/2007 ^^


Thanks. Reps.


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

December 20, 2007 is too long of a wait 
This game better not disappoint me


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2007)

Saito said:


> December 30, 2007 is too long of a wait
> This game better not disappoint me



20  so at least 10 days less than you expected .
Well the game comes out just as expected almost at the same time NH3 came. Going to get it on the 20 . (And having it completed before my copy even arrives *lol*).


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it wrong that the only reason that I'm interested in the game is for the ougis?


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> 20  so at least 10 days less than you expected .
> Well the game comes out just as expected almost at the same time NH3 came. Going to get it on the 20 . (And having it completed before my copy even arrives *lol*).


lol.Typo xD


Bass said:


> Is it wrong that the only reason that I'm interested in the game is for the ougis?


I like the ougis too but I also like other things about the game.
I personally don't think its wrong..


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bass said:


> Is it wrong that the only reason that I'm interested in the game is for the ougis?



that's the only reason I buy the games myself.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Bass said:


> Is it wrong that the only reason that I'm interested in the game is for the ougis?



Not at all ougi's are the coolest part.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 28, 2007)

Bass said:


> Is it wrong that the only reason that I'm interested in the game is for the ougis?


 what about the fancy gameplay


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2007)

Banshi said:


> what about the fancy gameplay



......you can play the game?


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't be hating Bass.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 29, 2007)

I like ougi...but in the end, I like a lot more to fight without using them, they kill the enemy too fast, and that make the battle alot shorter....about this, I hope they'll make the battle longer than in NA1, in the last game battle was too short for me...
anyway, even withou this...I'm sure that I will play this game till I'll lose my arms ^^


----------



## nick65 (Sep 29, 2007)

well i dont dislike the ougi part but i see what you mean i wish that you could dicide how long your life bar is


----------



## Ninmedic (Sep 29, 2007)

The ougi where Chiyo controlling the ten puppets is so awesome. I can't wait until I get the game. I was thinking that during the story mode, where Chiyo, ten puppets, and sakura vs sasori and 100 puppets actually could take place. It would be so cool if I could actually control the 10 puppets chiyo has.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 29, 2007)

the battles actually are fairly long if people that know how to play are playing. Its rare that someone would get a ougi


----------



## Pein (Sep 29, 2007)

I like to use ougi's there to tough to land if your playing against someone skilled an it feels rewarding when you pull them off.

It would be nice if they were a bit more interactive but I still like them very much.


----------



## K!suke (Sep 29, 2007)

This game looks better and better with every update. Do you think they'll give the option to adjust settings like you can in Super Smash Bros or do I have to keep dreaming?...


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree with pein the ougis were my favorite part of the game there so cool


----------



## Banshi (Sep 29, 2007)

K!suke said:


> This game looks better and better with every update. Do you think they'll give the option to adjust settings like you can in Super Smash Bros or do I have to keep dreaming?...


 this is going to be the 5th game, so if we cant they fail


----------



## K!suke (Sep 29, 2007)

Well they should've done it in the last game in my opinion. I also think you should be able to turn off partner characters and the janken system. Just core gameplay like in Narutimate Hero 3. The more customization they add, the more appealing this will be to not only the fans, but to serious games who are looking for a game without caring about the anime background.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 29, 2007)

yes. exactly


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2007)

i hope that Time skip Sasuke ougi dont suck i mean he dint do alot of moves during that part of the story.

also i hope they put Human Third Kaze Kage as a bonus character


----------



## K!suke (Sep 30, 2007)

I highly doubt that they would do the human Kazekage but we already know 2 of Sasuke's ougis due to the article that was posted up. One is to be a massive sword combo and the second one is supposed to be Chidori Nagashi.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 30, 2007)

im only 12 .im never gonnna be able to get that game.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 30, 2007)

;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( im sad


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 30, 2007)

It would be great if they added assist only characters just for hell of it. Like, I know Hidan and Kakuzu won't be in here but wat if they were in it as assists. To avoid spoiling things they would have the trademark hats on and Hidan would comin spin with the scythe and Kakuzu would do something (he has a bunch of shit he can do).

This game is going to be ridiculus now. It was already hectic but now its Marvel vs. Capcom 2 level crazy. Itachi with Kakashi backup is just not right.

I'm glad the Paper-rock ish is gone (or just turned off).

Sai is Deidara - explosions +Kakashi dogs

Can't wait for this game.

How many characters total were there again? How many are new? Will there be movie characters in it? I've been out the loop for a minute.


----------



## K!suke (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe there will be 63 total character, 10 that are new. So far the new characters are, imo they'll be considered new characters:

1. Sasuke
2. Sai
3. Yamato
4. True Form Sasori

Now as for characters that ppl hope to have, I hope to have the following:

5: Kiba
6: Hinata
7: Shino
8: Ino
9: Chouji
10: 4TK Naruto


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 1, 2007)

^Those TS team members are a given. 
I assume CS2 Sasuke will be in there too. Or I'd hope so.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 1, 2007)

I just hope that we can turn it on and off  I dont like the idea with assist characters...

anything new lately?

LS^^


----------



## JOEySvK (Oct 3, 2007)

*naruto narutimate accel 2*

look at this guys


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

Why can't any of these people pull off the ougi's?
anyway I like the menu's for the game.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if this video have been on this thread but it is related to Narutimate Accel 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtaZV71h5Ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 3, 2007)

The people that have played this game so far that has video suck bad.


----------



## destinator (Oct 3, 2007)

Both videos were already posted


----------



## kamahl13 (Oct 4, 2007)

god! my hands are itching to play post time skip sasuke!!


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2007)

No scans this week .


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't you dare smile at me when I receive bad news


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

I need more scans!!


----------



## Tone (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish they'd improve the in-game visuals :\

The cutscenes and ougis look great, but the in-game visuals look like they haven't changed since NH3.

Also, they cranked this game out pretty fast.. Hopefully it'll be more of a true sequel rather than an upgrade, Accel felt more like 3.5 if anything.


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2007)

Tone said:


> I wish they'd improve the in-game visuals :\
> 
> The cutscenes and ougis look great, but the in-game visuals look like they haven't changed since NH3.
> 
> Also, they cranked this game out pretty fast.. Hopefully it'll be more of a true sequel rather than an upgrade, Accel felt more like 3.5 if anything.



Uh? Accel looked MUCH different from NH3. Maybe its just me but until Nh3 the games looked a lot like manga cant describe it and in Accel it looked more vivid as in the anime. Also the stages looked MUCH better imho. Also I was pretty happy with the game and it felt just like a new game. However taste and opinions differ.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought that 3 looked more CG and Accel looked more cell shaded. Better explosions too. 

I like the bigger stages and character models; or camera zoom. 

It looks fucking sharp. Maybe it won't look so terrible on my HD Tv.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 6, 2007)

It also felt like nh 3.5 to me, I think it cause they release them so quick, and they dont put as much as they can in the game.
it wont even be a year and the sequel will be out. If i remember correctly accel came out in april and its sequel will be out in december


----------



## Kaki (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, this is a more full fledged sequel.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope Tobi is in the the game XD


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 7, 2007)

_Does anyone know whether or not Kankuro will have his new look (post-Sasori fight outfit)?_


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2007)

> Does anyone know whether or not Kankuro will have his new look (post-Sasori fight outfit)?


they don't really do alternate costumes for these games...

choji is shown for the wii game. now i'm pretty sure he will be in this, along with the rest of all the 'rookie 9'. i doubt choji will his new move though (i love new choji btw), but being in is enough for now.


----------



## destinator (Oct 7, 2007)

tari101190 said:


> they don't really do alternate costumes for these games...
> 
> choji is shown for the wii game. now i'm pretty sure he will be in this, along with the rest of all the 'rookie 9'. i doubt choji will his new move though (i love new choji btw), but being in is enough for now.



The difference is, GNT EX 2 Choj seems to have the same moves as in the old GNT games. However if he is in Accel 2 I am pretty sure he will get a complete new moveset in contrast to his post TS version.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 7, 2007)

That's right, they got more than new clothes and ranks in 3 years. Though chouji does look cool PTS. 

hmmm, I guess two different versions is better than real alternate costumes.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 7, 2007)

I noticed the characters in this series are far more suped up than the manga counterparts (which is a good thing). I don't even remember seeing Neji level a mountainside in the manga, but shit was just awesome in the game.  

Is Sasuke gonna be in this one? I actually wanna play as him.

EDIT: Nevermind about the Sasuke thing, I saw it.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 7, 2007)

I didnt know chouji was confirmed in gnt ex2, but thats uber

I guess that confirmes accel 2 will have all the rookie 9 now!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 7, 2007)

YA, as it should have before. 

But, I hope this one as a few more minigames, and some hidden secret that is not a bitch to get. 

This one is all about sasuke, but I'm looking froward to playing the new oro and sai more.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 7, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> I noticed the characters in this series are far more suped up than the manga counterparts (which is a good thing). I don't even remember seeing Neji level a mountainside in the manga, but shit was just awesome in the game.
> 
> Is Sasuke gonna be in this one? I actually wanna play as him.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind about the Sasuke thing, I saw it.



Uh....duh?


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 7, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Uh....duh?



You do know that I haven't played much Shippuden right? I only saw a video of it a while back, so it's was just something I noticed.


----------



## destinator (Oct 7, 2007)

Kaki said:


> but I'm looking froward to playing the new oro and sai more.



I mean I hate Sai for his gay appearance (no offense) but I really want to play him because he looks kick ass, same fore Yamato and the new Sasori.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, we will get proper sasori and chiyo this time.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 7, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> You do know that I haven't played much Shippuden right? I only saw a video of it a while back, so it's was just something I noticed.



There were scans of Naruto fighting Sasuke.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2007)

neji and ten ten had 2 supposedly made up filler jutsu for accel 1...then in episode 28 or 29-30 of shippuuden they perfoormed those made up filler jutsu! i thought that was a good idea.

the only reason i doubt choji will use his new jutsu is cos its a spoiler, not meant to happene till the 3rd series of naruto shippuuden, we are just finishin the first series now...

like shikamaru didn't have his new jutsu in accel 1 cos he doesn't use it till series 2...which is only a few weeks away so his new jutsu may be in though.


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 8, 2007)

news news news....I want some new news....news news news newsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnews
newsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnews...I'm starting to being paranoic...news news ......


----------



## Banshi (Oct 8, 2007)

tari101190 said:


> neji and ten ten had 2 supposedly made up filler jutsu for accel 1...then in episode 28 or 29-30 of shippuuden they perfoormed those made up filler jutsu! i thought that was a good idea.
> 
> the only reason i doubt choji will use his new jutsu is cos its a spoiler, not meant to happene till the 3rd series of naruto shippuuden, we are just finishin the first series now...
> 
> like shikamaru didn't have his new jutsu in accel 1 cos he doesn't use it till series 2...which is only a few weeks away so his new jutsu may be in though.


 You mean that attack chouji did on kakuzu? That wasnt anything special at all i wouldnt be surprised if they put that attack in, or even something better like they usually do.
I think half the stuff cc2 makes up is way better than what kishimoto makes up


----------



## Hellion (Oct 8, 2007)

Banshi said:


> You mean that attack chouji did on kakuzu? That wasnt anything special at all i wouldnt be surprised if they put that attack in, or even something better like they usually do.
> *I think half the stuff cc2 makes up is way better than what kishimoto makes up*



An example is that Neji used the Vacuum palm in NH3 first.  The special that goes wide screen is basically a form of the Vacuum palm.


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> news news news....I want some new news....news news news newsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnews
> newsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnewsnews...I'm starting to being paranoic...news news ......



Stop spamming...there is already enough info on the game. Also for the fact that the announcement was like one month ago we already have a lot of decent info.

Geez I dont get peolpe like you. Just wait and calm down.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 8, 2007)

There isn't muchhhh more info they could drop.
Just have to wait til Dec.


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2007)

Huh well since I started learning jp I was bored and looked on the last scan.

Most stuff isnt informative in any way and if you understand whats on the picture you can already guess the text under it. Like the one with Naruto and Sasuke doing Rasengan and Chidori just says that they team up in "Narukon"(the assist system). The only usuable information I could get was that new challenges are waiting for us in Master Mode (haha xD) and that they gonna release detailed information on it soon (so most likely the next scan will be about Master Mode). But since I am a noob on JP no guarantee^^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job, man I don't like hopping all over the place to find scrolls to get yondi. 
I am cool if they are like the old mission mode; difficult fights, but not searching all over the place.


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Good job, man I don't like hopping all over the place to find scrolls to get yondi.
> I am cool if they are like the old mission mode; difficult fights, but not searching all over the place.



Same here 

Btw website was updated with some text stuff about cc.

B/W Scan from this weeks Shounen Jump =) Thanks Ky!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 9, 2007)

DAMN, Itachis hair(bangs) are always so perfect in the Accel series unlike Sasukes or even PS Sasukes...

btw nice found as usual Des 

LS^^


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, another sweet combo ougi! I hope they keep a lot of the old jutsu and ougi. Polishing them up is good, but keeping the idea is nice too.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the scan!
Combo oguis sounds great.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2007)

is the scan supose to be black and white?


----------



## destinator (Oct 9, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> is the scan supose to be black and white?



Yes.......


----------



## Random Member (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the scan Destinator


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 10, 2007)

from the scan, it looks like Itachi (probably a bunshin) is holding Naruto still for Kisame to slice through both of them.


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 10, 2007)

this game specials look so much better


----------



## Even (Oct 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> Same here
> 
> Btw website was updated with some text stuff about cc.
> 
> B/W Scan from this weeks Shounen Jump =) Thanks Ky!



I actually have that magazine


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2007)

Even said:


> I actually have that magazine



No wonder when you live in JP  XD

Uh well maybe you can also read JP ? Then you could tell us whats written on the scan^^


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

kold said:


> this game specials look so much better



If you mean visually, then i think that's impossible XD

but you probably mean the ideas, and i agree! 
Team ougis ftw.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> If you mean visually, then i think that's impossible XD
> 
> but you probably mean the ideas, and i agree!
> Team ougis ftw.



they copied off GNT series with Team supers.


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> they copied off GNT series with Team supers.



Its not like GNT has introduced Team Supers into the whole gaming scene .


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> Its not like GNT has introduced Team Supers into the whole gaming scene .



yeah Tekkentag and DOA series were b4 them but my point is that's the thing that used to seperate the 2 Naruto games.IMHO


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Copied or not, it's bloody great!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya, NHA's team supers are specially designed. It's not like ino and Kisame could have one. It has to be Itachi and kisame.


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, NHA's team supers are specially designed. It's not like ino and Kisame could have one. It has to be Itachi and kisame.



Kisame can have any girl perform a super with him he is a smexy fishman after all.
@Even you should scan those for us if you get the chance please.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

No, that's when he goes one one one. Thus, he can preform any ougi on a girl.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> they copied off GNT series with Team supers.



they've technically had them in the NH games since the 3rd one.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> they've technically had them in the NH games since the 3rd one.



I have Narutimate hero 3 and I've never seen a Team Ougi.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

I know that oro at least had the sound 4 ougi. I think team ougi like Naruto and Jirai and Gai and lee were from NH3.


----------



## K!suke (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Destinator, I don't mean to sound rude or pushy or anything, but do you think you can edit the first post in the thread with the info that has been given out up until now? So that people who haven't been in this thread for long are fully up to date once they enter the thread and things like that.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

hmmm, I may be misremembering but I'm quite sure there were dule ougi in NH3, you just had to earn them lol.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah there where team ougi's Kakashi/Gai, Gai/Lee, Jiraiya/Naruto,


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2007)

Btw there is a topic about a CM at the CC2 board now. It seems it run together with a Naruto anime episode rerun. The poster said something about Kiba and Hinate however I couldnt get at all what he meant...there is no episode this week so we have to hope for a bandai website update or that they dont cut the ads from next weeks episode.

Is anyhere from Japan that might has seen it :s?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2007)

They often don't cut the ads from raws.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 11, 2007)

How do you earn the dual oguis?


----------



## ZE (Oct 11, 2007)

I would love to play with Kakuzu but for that we will have to wait two years, the next arc was the arc I least liked in the manga and they are going to base this game on it, and considering the arc only had two fights I wonder how will they make the story mode, at least it will be better than the first accel that stopped on Itachi´s fight.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 11, 2007)

so, when is the release date on this!!! I am just now finding out about it?!?!?!?!? OMG, this is fricken awesome!!! Will timeskip Kiba, Shino, Chouji and Ino be in this one?? How about true form Sasori?? ZOMG, I am so excited


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, all of the above are included.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 11, 2007)

God, I'm freakin late. Nobody even posted on the Narutimate Accel thread that there's a thread on Narutimate Accel 2! I was waiting for someone to announce this forever, I assumed there was no news yet on 2. Crap, I have to read loads and loads to catch up.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, sorry that thread was abandoned. But I posted an update in the FC. Well, there have not been too many updates.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 11, 2007)

how bout TS Hinata?????????
MS kakashi??
K2 naruto??
True form Sasori without the robe??

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, all those characters should be in there


----------



## tigerwoo (Oct 12, 2007)

there's an official site, but it's pretty gay.  tightlipped.  weird for a game coming out in a couple months.  the narutimate team has always had a totally sweet site announcing a few characters at a time and such...  maybe they just got lazy considering the huge amount of characters to play as.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG!!!!! I seriously can't control myself right now, quick....someone gotta help meh


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2007)

BANDAI SITE UPDATED YEAH FINNALY, I havent seen through the site yet so I dont know if there is anything new 



enjoy it for now 

LS^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 12, 2007)

^nothing really new that hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## tigerwoo (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm really hoping all the characters from the first accel are there.  plus the few obvious additions...

sai, yamato, inner sasori, useful shikamaru


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 12, 2007)

Finally I caught up. I read the whole thread (well, most parts of it, the news especially). So right now, we can only confirm four new characters?

1. TS Sasuke
2. Sai
3. Yamato
4. True form Sasori (cloak off)

Plus, we get the real Chiyo.

I can't wait for this one.

TS Kiba, Shino and Hinata are not yet confirmed, are they? There is a possibility they skipped them because they will appear anyway in another arc, where they will likely use some moves that they can incorporate in the game. Tobi is also not yet confirmed.


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

Btw on the one naruto pic he has 2 tails in the ougi


----------



## TagZ (Oct 12, 2007)

From seeing orochi and kabuto in the pics im hoping its gonna go up to four tails part. I got to say im more excited for this one than i was with the last.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> Btw on the one naruto pic he has 2 tails in the ougi



LOL thats was confirmed by the scans that you had posted before Des 

the only new thing I can see in the Bandai site is "NOTHING" [crys]

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> LOL thats was confirmed by the scans that you had posted before Des
> LS^^



It wasnt (at least for me)  it wasnt 100% viewable if it were tails or his ears on the scan . But this is full proof now .


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

YES!!!!! give me four tails


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jihad said:


> YES!!!!! give me four tails



Then give me CS2 Sasuke.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2007)

I just hope that we will get 3tails and 4tails aswell  I dont think that we will get CS2 Sasuke, but I do hope for it to be in the game, though I know that he wont so I wont get my hopes up like when I waited for Sasuke to be in Accel1 

LS^^


----------



## TagZ (Oct 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> Then give me CS2 Sasuke.




What :amazed, thats a while away from 4 tails. Although they hadnt even shown ts kyuubi naruto, yet he was still in it.


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I just hope that we will get 3tails and 4tails aswell  I dont think that we will get CS2 Sasuke, but I do hope for it to be in the game, though I know that he wont so I wont get my hopes up like when I waited for Sasuke to be in Accel1
> 
> LS^^



Why are people so overly hyped about a certain number of tails, I mean its not like it will change the character too much (despite 4TK).


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2007)

WHY? you want to know why, why did people want to see SSJ2 Gohan in DBZ games, why did they want to see SSJ3 Goku in DBZ games.. Why did they want to see Super Saiyan forms at all.. Why do we need CS2 when we got CS or why do we need to have KN2 when we got KN1..!!! OMG We dont need Naruto at ALL! Dont piss me off Des, I respect you and I appreciate that you find news for us, but never PISS ME OFF ROFL...!!!111   XD

Here is why we do want to see them:
1: Because it is cool to tranform to other forms...
2: You will get new combos, jutsus and ougis...
3: stats will increase, Power,Stamina,Speed and Strenght...
4: cuz we need them for the Story mode... (I want to play as KN3 against Deidara)
5: I want to get the feeling that I am stronger with KN3
there is more I cant think of right now, but I tried to point out few examples for you Des   

LS^^


----------



## nick65 (Oct 12, 2007)

cool a ingame oodama in narutos profile you see the amazing oodama and three naruto controlling it ingame


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> WHY? you want to know why, why did people want to see SSJ2 Gohan in DBZ games, why did they want to see SSJ3 Goku in DBZ games.. Why did they want to see Super Saiyan forms at all.. Why do we need CS2 when we got CS or why do we need to have KN2 when we got KN1..!!! OMG We dont need Naruto at ALL! Dont piss me off Des, I respect you and I appreciate that you find news for us, but never PISS ME OFF ROFL...!!!111   XD
> 
> Here is why we do want to see them:
> 1: Because it is cool to tranform to other forms...
> ...



It wasnt meant as a offence just as "I dont understand why people like baseball" xD. 

And well more tails (besides 4) wont give you more combos/jutsus ... also if they would made it like in the manga you wouldnt be able to 100% controll naruto because with more tails he also looses control over himself .


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2007)

I did not take is as an offence  hehe XD the way I think that how the KN4 should be made is that Naruto gets a "RAGE/ANGER" bar to fill as he gets beaten up and when it is full he can launch the BEAM he did agaisnt Oro with KN4 form as an Ougi and then return back to normal Naruto with low health, but the possibility for the BEAM to instant kill the opponent should be high like Vegetas selfdestruction 

LS^^


----------



## Even (Oct 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> No wonder when you live in JP  XD
> 
> Uh well maybe you can also read JP ? Then you could tell us whats written on the scan^^



yeah, I can read it, but I don't understand what it says.... Maybe I can ask one of my Japanese friends what it says....


----------



## TagZ (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it would be so cool if they make a stage for a certain amount of time go black and white when you use 4tkn, like when naruto went kyuubi for the first time against haku. When i first saw that i was like "that bitch gonna die".


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2007)

That black and white idea would be awesome. 

And a rage meter that fills when health drops is pointless. Just set a heath for it to activate.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2007)

TagZ said:


> I think it would be so cool if they make a stage for a certain amount of time go black and white when you use 4tkn, like when naruto went kyuubi for the first time against haku. When i first saw that i was like "that bitch gonna die".



nice idea I like it  KN4 should get it  

LS^^


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 12, 2007)

I think we can safely say TS Chouji is in there.. since he's in GNT...


----------



## Ninmedic (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok so on wikipedia for Naruto Accel 2 chart, it says that byakugan hinata and Doto Kazahana (snow ninja) is going to be in it. I do not know if that is confirmed but it also says byakugan hinata is in Accel 1.
How do I unlock byakugan hinata? thanks


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you sure that's accel two and not NH2? hehehe


----------



## Ninmedic (Oct 12, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Are you sure that's accel two and not NH2? hehehe



That's what I was thinking since Byakugan Hinata and Doto was only in NH2. Here is the link if you want to see 

I really hope that Doto would be in Accel 2 but if he was not in Accel 1 then there is basically no chance of Accel 2.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah!! if your talkin NH2 than I have no idea how to unlock cause I started at NH3!!!!!


----------



## Brigade (Oct 12, 2007)

This game rocks


----------



## Booyah112 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know if this has already been posted, but the official Accel 2 site finally changed from just the picture of Naruto and Sasuke. it's got character screen shots of sai, naruto sasuke and other updates too.  Nothing to big, and really nothing you guys don't already know.


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I think we can safely say TS Chouji is in there.. since he's in GNT...



Wait..so where have Shika/Temari/Chiyo been in Ex 1 !?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2007)

wiki is fucked on that. I don't know what those two boxes after NHA2 are either. 

Well, it would be cool if we could get the villan from the Shipuden movie.

Character list: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



   1. Uzumaki Naruto (+ transformation)
   2. Uchiha Sasuke
   3. Haruno Sakura
   4. Hatake Kakashi
   5. Nara Shikamaru
   6. Hyuga Neji
   7. Rock Lee
   8. Tenten
   9. Maito Gai
  10. Sabaku no Gaara
  11. Temari
  12. Kankuro
  13. Uchiha Itachi
  14. Hoshigaki Kisame
  15. Deidara
  16. Sasori in Hiruko
  17. True-Form Sasori
  18. Sai
  19. Yamato Tenzou
  20. Chiyo
  21. (Pre-Timeskip) Uzumaki Naruto (+ transformation)
  22. (Pre-Timeskip) Uchiha Sasuke (+ transformation)
  23. (Pre-Timeskip) Haruna Sakura
  24. (Pre-Timeskip) Hyuga Neji
  25. (Pre-Timeskip) Rock Lee (+ transformation)
  26. (Pre-Timeskip) Tenten
  27. (Pre-Timeskip) Nara Shikamaru
  28. (Pre-Timeskip) Akamichi Chouji (+ transformation)
  29. (Pre-Timeskip) Yamanaka Ino
  30. (Pre-Timeskip) Aburame Shino
  31. (Pre-Timeskip) Inuzuka Kiba
  32. (Pre-Timeskip) Hyuga Hinata
  33. (Pre-Timeskip) Sabaku no Gaara (+ transformation)
  34. (Pre-Timeskip) Temari
  35. (Pre-Timeskip) Kankuro
  36. (Pre-Timeskip) Sarutobi Asuma
  37. (Pre-Timeskip) Mitarashi Anko
  38. (Pre-Timeskip) Yuhi Kurenai
  39. (Pre-Timeskip) Shodai
  40. (Pre-Timeskip) Nidaime
  41. (Pre-Timeskip) Sandaime Sarutobi
  42. (Pre-Timeskip) Yondaime Yellow Flash
  43. (Pre-Timeskip) Godaime Tsunade
  44. (Pre-Timeskip) Shizune
  45. (Pre-Timeskip) Jiraiya
  46. (Pre-Timeskip) Orochimaru
  47. (Pre-Timeskip) Yakushi Kabuto
  48. (Pre-Timeskip) Kimimaro (+ transformation)
  49. (Pre-Timeskip) Kidoumaru (+ transformation)
  50. (Pre-Timeskip) Tayuya (+ transformation)
  51. (Pre-Timeskip) Sakon/Ukon (+ transformation)
  52. (Pre-Timeskip) Jiroubu (+ transformation)
  53. (Pre-Timeskip) Momochi Zabusa
  54. (Pre-Timeskip) Haku
  55. (Pre-Timeskip) Hyuuga Hanabi
  56. (Pre-Timeskip) Konohamaru


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

is that the official ending character list, or will they keep adding more?? Cause I want TS Hinata


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

Jihad said:


> is that the official ending character list, or will they keep adding more?? Cause I want TS Hinata



That are the characters confirmed until NOW! However there are still slots open for more new characters .

If you had problems with watching the video(as I did) you can watch it on youtube now: JapFlap Releases Page


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2007)

Booyah112 said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted, but the official Accel 2 site finally changed from just the picture of Naruto and Sasuke. it's got character screen shots of sai, naruto sasuke and other updates too.  Nothing to big, and really nothing you guys don't already know.



Nice try pal  I already posted it and there is actually nothing new...


LegendarySaiyan said:


> BANDAI SITE UPDATED YEAH FINNALY, I havent seen through the site yet so I dont know if there is anything new
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW here is the full character list:

*Spoiler*: __ 



01. Naruto
02. Sasuke
03. Sakura
04. Kakashi
05. Shikamaru
06. Chouji
07. Ino
08. Kiba
09. Hinata
10. Shino
11. Neji
12. Lee
13. Tenten
14. Gai
15. Gaara
16. Temari
17. Kankuro
18. Itachi
19. Kisame
20. Deidara
21. Sasori in Hiruko
22. True-Form Sasori
23. Sai
24. Yamato
25. Chiyo
26. (Pre-Timeskip) Naruto
27. (Pre-Timeskip) Sasuke
28. (Pre-Timeskip) Sakura
29. (Pre-Timeskip) Neji
30. (Pre-Timeskip) Lee
31. (Pre-Timeskip) Tenten
32. (Pre-Timeskip) Shikamaru
33. (Pre-Timeskip) Chouji
34. (Pre-Timeskip) Ino
35. (Pre-Timeskip) Shino
36. (Pre-Timeskip) Kiba
37. (Pre-Timeskip) Hinata
38. (Pre-Timeskip) Gaara
39. (Pre-Timeskip) Temari
40. (Pre-Timeskip) Kankuro
41. (Pre-Timeskip) Asuma
42. (Pre-Timeskip) Anko
43. (Pre-Timeskip) Kurenai
44. (Pre-Timeskip) Shodai
45. (Pre-Timeskip) Nidaime
46. (Pre-Timeskip) Sandaime Sarutobi
47. (Pre-Timeskip) Yondaime Yellow Flash
48. (Pre-Timeskip) Tsunade
49. (Pre-Timeskip) Shizune
50. (Pre-Timeskip) Jiraiya
51. (Pre-Timeskip) Orochimaru
52. (Pre-Timeskip) Kabuto
53. (Pre-Timeskip) Kimimaro
54. (Pre-Timeskip) Kidoumaru
55. (Pre-Timeskip) Tayuya
56. (Pre-Timeskip) Sakon/Ukon
57. (Pre-Timeskip) Jiroubu
58. (Pre-Timeskip) Zabusa
59. (Pre-Timeskip) Haku
60. (Pre-Timeskip) Hanabi
61. (Pre-Timeskip) Konohamaru
62. ??? (could be Tobi)




LS^^


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2007)

God, Sai's ougis look amazing.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, the insanity is max. I just hope there is good variety.


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

So far Sai looks as the most interesting new char, however we havent seen much of the rest anyway xD.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

Sweet!!!! The ??? character better be Tobi!! Although, I'm not sure what they would make his ougis?? Probably something lame like he runs and Deidara comes in to kick some ass!!! 

Who else here think that TS Kiba is gonna be fast and strong as all hell!?!?!?!?!?
OMG, I seriously just can't wait!!!

I hope they don't give Hinata and Chouji some gay moves just because, Hinata especially, hasn't even really fought yet.......


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont want to crush you hope but none of the other teams in TS versions have been confirmed. At this point the missing characters could be anyone .


----------



## Booyah112 (Oct 12, 2007)

quote:
     "Nice try pal,  I already posted it and there is actually nothing new..." -        LegendarySaiyan 

Yea i had a feeling someone would get to it before me.  My order goes manga, show, game update wise.  Plus to see if any of the game websites will give the bleach game a rating.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2007)

oh awesome bandai updated before CC2 ^^ yay


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 12, 2007)

Wait, only four characters have been confirmed based on official pictures: TS Sasuke, Sai, Yamato, True-form Sasori.

Team Kurenai is not yet confirmed, so are Chouji and Ino and even Tobi.

I just wanted to make that clear.

I wonder if True-form Sasori will start with the cloak and only take it off after an ougi...


----------



## Random Member (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the vid, Des. Video looked awesome.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Oct 12, 2007)

> I think we can safely say TS Chouji is in there.. since he's in GNT...



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay I hope this makes your weekend


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> Okay I hope this makes your weekend



This DEFINITELY makes my weekend.

*Confirmed:*

1. Sasuke
2. Sai
3. Yamato
4. True-form Sasori
5. Ino
6. Chouji
7. Kiba
8. Shino
9. Hinata

Yeah, and look at that Kage Nui!! No more of that crazy kunai trap. Chouji looks awesome, too.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

Faking bad ass!!!!! I love this game and I havn't even played it yet


----------



## Saito (Oct 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> Okay I hope this makes your weekend


This definitely made my weekend :amazed

Hell yes!!
TS Hinata and Ino


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

This officially confirms that this is THE best naruto game EVER. Seriously. it doesnt get any better than this.
ok, maybe a little better, but not much


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 12, 2007)

_Kiba! Shino! Hell even Chouji! This game will be truely awesome._


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Oct 12, 2007)

Omg, TS Chouji...consider my pants wet.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

I know!! did you see the pics of him as a fricken giant fighting Shikamaru?? And that sweet ass shadow jutsu by Shikamaru?? Ooooooooo, I cant wait guys!!!!!!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 12, 2007)

If they put Team Kurenai here when they didn't even show their moves during that arc, then I wouldn't be surprised if Tobi is indeed unlockable.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> Wait..so where have Shika/Temari/Chiyo been in Ex 1 !?



Des, am I allowed to say... "I told you so!" =p

You ought to remember me from the time we waited for Accel 1.... 
I'm not just throwing out random assumptions. =p


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> If they put Team Kurenai here when they didn't even show their moves during that arc, then I wouldn't be surprised if Tobi is indeed unlockable.


 That would be a different case for tobi cause they have nothing reference from, and we still know almost nothing about him

but in team 8 and 10's case they have things they can just elaborate from, and from there its not hard to come up with move sets like they have already done


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 12, 2007)

well if thats the case Banshi, then by the time they make an accel 4, there would still be no Tobi 

Cause we still know nothing about his moves or anything about his fighting style, other than it should be badass!!!!!!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 13, 2007)

Banshi said:


> That would be a different case for tobi cause they have nothing reference from, and we still know almost nothing about him
> 
> but in team 8 and 10's case they have things they can just elaborate from, and from there its not hard to come up with move sets like they have already done



Yeah. I'm thinking about that too. But we lack one more character, right? So it could be KN4. Naruto's power up would be KN2, and KN4 is a separate character.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 13, 2007)

if KN$ is a seperate character, it would be totally unfair to use him against other characters, because he would be way too fast......he should be a transformation so that you have to work for that power.........


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Des, am I allowed to say... "I told you so!" =p
> 
> You ought to remember me from the time we waited for Accel 1....
> I'm not just throwing out random assumptions. =p



Haha yeah, well I would have never expected them to throw them out all at once xD.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 13, 2007)

destinator said:


> Haha yeah, well I would have never expected them to throw them out all at once xD.



Nobody else really appeared.. and I'm guessing they didn't want to wait another 3 games until they add the Rookies. 
They also needed to fill in like 10 character spots.. and it's a thing CC2 would do. =o


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Nobody else really appeared.. and I'm guessing they didn't want to wait another 3 games until they add the Rookies.
> They also needed to fill in like 10 character spots.. and it's a thing CC2 would do. =o



As long as the next game goes until Team Hebi^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooo Yeah who is talking now BABY  I am one of the workers on the Accel2 people, when I confirm something then it is confirmed  just joking ;P anyway Des, nice found again and you see, when I guess something that I am 100% sure that it will happen then it will happen  I got Advanced Sharingan so I can see the FUTURE  MUHAHAHA, no sense at all right 



Booyah112 said:


> quote:
> "Nice try pal,  I already posted it and there is actually nothing new..." -        LegendarySaiyan


You had missed few characters cuz there is going to be total 62 characters 

LS^^


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 13, 2007)

destinator said:


> As long as the next game goes until Team Hebi^^



Sorry to disappoint... ? :amazed

Although it would be quite amazing.... 
I hope they really flesh out the character in the Immortals Arc

Hidan
Kakuzu
Nibi
Monk
Izumo
Kotetsu
Konohamaru?
Improved Asuma, Kakashi, Naruto

but getting to Hebi.. I don't think so... as much as I would like to see Suigetsu in action... personally.. the only Hebi member that interests me.. 

I wonder how they will go form here.. I mean... they show lots of character yet they don't show what they can do...

They show.. Kabuchimaru, Tobi, Pein, Konan and I'm wondering if they would add the Yahiko, Nagato and Konan when they were little.. but I guess all of this is a bit too far ahead...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 13, 2007)

hey dont tell me that Chouji will always stay big like that in-game... I want thim to be on his normal size and have the big size as a transformation 

LS^^


----------



## zebas1 (Oct 13, 2007)

new vid, donno if this is posted before

and here is a awsome scan of ts chars, 



yay, for ts kiba,shino,hinata,ino,choji,shikamaru


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 13, 2007)

I was wondering why this thread jumped so many pages.
Insane update!

I'm wondering who will get new move sets. Chiyo is the only one I know of. 

I hope they update more.


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 13, 2007)

hey boys, at 1.25 of the new video there is a pic that reminds me when naruto trasform in 4 tails....or maybe is just some new different ougi^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 13, 2007)

After looking closer at the new picture posted, looks like some new items as well.

One looks like health. And the ones with the new Shino in them, different bug attack?

Since that is obviously a item that only Shino could use, could they have added starting with two items?


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 13, 2007)

Actually, after looking at the video from TGS, you do indeed start off with two items instead of one. So new items! Woo hoo.


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2007)

zebas1 said:


> new vid, donno if this is posted before
> 
> and here is a awsome scan of ts chars,
> 
> ...



Posted that a page before .


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 13, 2007)

I can see pein having some real nad ass ougis in the games to come!!!! Don't you think??


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

wow, that's cool, but the bandai site link is not working atm.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 13, 2007)

Hinata-chan and Kiba-kun!!!....And Chouji-kun!!


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 13, 2007)

Kaki said:


> wow, that's cool, but the bandai site link is not working atm.



I think it's working.. des just has the wrong link on his Accel page.. meant to remind him about it a while ago...


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I think it's working.. des just has the wrong link on his Accel page.. meant to remind him about it a while ago...



Oh thanks for telling ^^


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 13, 2007)

And Ino and Cool Shikamaru........and Sasuke with his badass sword


----------



## Seany (Oct 13, 2007)

Boy does Kiba/Akamaru look like fun...


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Oct 13, 2007)

Is Ino still chucking flowers in this installment?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 13, 2007)

haha, I lol'd Nikudan!!!!
I hope not, and I don't think so!! Maybe we'll get some kind of wierd Mind technique to use....although I don't know I they would make that work........


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 13, 2007)

I am just happy that they are added in this time 

LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2007)

zebas1 said:


> yay, for ts kiba,shino,hinata,ino,choji,shikamaru


wtf wend i click that a picture of two girls apear


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't wait for this game to come out, we finally have Part II Sasuke and Hinata!!!


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf wend i click that a picture of two girls apear



I heard that too already...even one of my posts on gamefaqs got deleted because of that. However when ever I open it just shows me the scan o.O


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

huh, I rejected a cookie from the site and I just get the two girls. No matter.


----------



## Usubaa (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope the ougi system is a mix of NH3 and Accel's, like so we'd be able to choose "packets" of 3 ougis... Cuz I want Tsukuyomi for Itachi back again, and if Hiruko doesn't fit on the cross/wooden board then we can use the True Sasori form... 

And I hope the story mode cutscenes in pre time skip actually match the anime storyline... I dont want to imagine Episode 82 ever butchered and bs'ed like that ever again (the Kakashi/Asuma/Kurenai VS Itachi/Kisame fight...)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

Or they could just have a cross or three stabbing Hiruko, same for 1/2 shukaku gaara.


----------



## Usubaa (Oct 13, 2007)

Lol was 1/2 Shukaku Gaara like that in #3? I dont remember, but yea Tsukuyomi needs to come back (I dont care if it's just a graphics upgrade from #3 ^_^)

And I was also thinking of a side scroller-type adventure mode pretty close to the actual VS mode of the NH series... But o well... Still going to enjoy this game nonetheless...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

No, I think he just got thrown up there. I kinda wanna go back and check.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

really?? I actually don't mind the Tsukoyomi taunt activation in accel


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Not my favorite thing.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

well, it wasn't my favorite, but It was pretty funny how time slows down and speeds up really fast!!!!!


----------



## Usubaa (Oct 14, 2007)

Umm I thought that was just the Mangekyou Sharingan in general... Like Tsukuyomi is when you become Itachi's bitch for 72 hours and he could do anything to you... They should add like a 1st hokage-length Tsukuyomi ultimate mind shatter where like he puts you on a cross and then stabs you 24 hours, drowns u 24 hours, then burns you 24 hours... Aww schweet...

So yeah... I want new ougis... My fav part of the game *drools*


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

oh ok. 

Well, they are damn fine, but my favorite part is the actual fighting engine.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 14, 2007)

They just add to the game's awesomeness...


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

oh, I got you now!!! But I actually think that is still Tsukoyomi, otherwise the Mangekyo just allows Genjutsu and the fire techniques and who else knows what........I think


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 14, 2007)

Usubaa said:


> Lol was 1/2 Shukaku Gaara like that in #3? I dont remember, but yea Tsukuyomi needs to come back (I dont care if it's just a graphics upgrade from #3 ^_^)
> 
> And I was also thinking of a side scroller-type adventure mode pretty close to the actual VS mode of the NH series... But o well... Still going to enjoy this game nonetheless...



THATS AN AWSOME IDEA, I never thought of that one... you mean like on the DS games, Ninja Council series... I think that it would be perfect  and the fighting system would fit in too so "NICE IDEA" 

+Reps 

LS^^

EDIT: Can anyone tell me how to start a new game on RPG Mode without losing my other 100% work in Accel1!


----------



## nick65 (Oct 14, 2007)

you can see the new forms in the scan cuz theres a sign over the konoha sign in their n ame


----------



## destinator (Oct 14, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Can anyone tell me how to start a new game on RPG Mode without losing my other 100% work in Accel1!



Start a New Game and save in the 2nd or 3rd spot ?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 14, 2007)

dauu! thanx des  

nick65: then we got these as transformations or forms:
Kiba = Kiba sitting on a red Akamaru
Chouji = Big sized Chouji
Shikamaru = Green aura (maybe he does more Shadow techs in that form)

Gonna play Accel RPG now 

LS^^


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

Have fun!!! Did anyone here complete all the missions on Accel 1??


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 14, 2007)

yupp I think so, the only thing I missed whas the Ebisu quiz  that one was very difficult...

btw I gave up on the RPG before I even started... I cant just play it through again when I know that something better is on the way LOL 

LS^^


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel!! But I still occupy myself by playing in vs mode, but the computers are just to damn easy!! Even on the hardest mode....I hope they up the difficulty in the next installment!!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

It's all about vs mode. And they did up the difficulty in accel.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

I meant Accel 2!! Accel one is still rather easy.....not to sound stuck up or anything


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 14, 2007)

Accel is still the best VS. game I own. Play it all the time against my friends and it never gets old. Well until Dec anyways.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry if this is old

Edit: im guessing that this is the image that was supposed to open instead of the two girls, thanks des

Link removed


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Oct 14, 2007)

by looking at the scan closely

we can see that

Ino has flowers in her hand...
Shino seems to have different kind of bugs...
there's new items...

Hinata's Shugohakke looks pretty cool, like in the anime...
Kiba and Chouji looks more interesting...

I hope we will have more moves to customize the character...NA was a bit lacking in that area...


I'm surprised the scan wasn't translated yet


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

Hinata already had a Shugohakke though 

You think this one is bigger or somethin??


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Oct 14, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Hinata already had a Shugohakke though
> 
> You think this one is bigger or somethin??




it looks about the same size, maybe a little bigger....Anyway bigger or not, it looks better, so it's a good thing...in NA it looked more like a Kaiten, in this one it looks more like it should be, a fucking laser barrier  which is great 
Hinata FTW

now I wanna see Time-skip Hanabi....

Do you thinks they will keep Hiruko ? Will they upgrade him ?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, your right!! It did look more like a kaiten, but I liked the way they made her body move ultra fast!! I also hope that in Accel 2, they make her ougis Faking better!! Like, not having her dad come and help her!! Save those fer Hanabi.......I wonder how much better Hanabi has gotten over the TS.

Hanabi is probably the most neglected character in the whole series!!!


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2007)

Okay now I can pre order this game.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have good memory but was there even a TS Hanabi? I haven't seen or read about it.


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Okay now I can pre order this game.



playasia.com 

Pre TS Hanabi was in the game


----------



## TagZ (Oct 15, 2007)

No she hasnt been seen yet. Is it just me or do the graphics and animations seem better.


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2007)

Uh I got a question the intro video of the bandai page, has anyone of you seen subtitles there?

Hope you gonna like this. (Maybe its useful for someone).


----------



## TagZ (Oct 15, 2007)

thank you for those des, did you render them or how did you get them?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah tell us Des, We WANT to know 

Nice pics by the way!!!!.......why can't it be 12/20 already 

That is the date....right??


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome renders des thanks


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 15, 2007)

can someone traslate what the new scan say plz????


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Des, those are awsome  I really love them and gonna use them in my sig  why not ripping these too or whatever you do  



thanx in advance 

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Hey Des, those are awsome  I really love them and gonna use them in my sig  why not ripping these too or whatever you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This should be what you're looking for: Link removed

Oh and for everyone who asked, I just ripped all the pics from the bandai page ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 15, 2007)

how did you rip them? thats the question bro  BTW I LOVE YOU BRO  THANX ALOT + REPS 

LS^^


----------



## nick65 (Oct 15, 2007)

what was the video where you could see sasukes ingame attacks like under under circle i cant find it anymore


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

If you click the link at the bottom of Des' sig, it will take you to the site that has another link towards the bottom with all the vids!! Go chech it out!!


----------



## Usubaa (Oct 15, 2007)

Man, I almost forgot...

They keep forgetting to add that Chuunin Exams Prelim Stage where Lee fought Gaara... That stage would be so sweet...


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah, they do keep forgettin that don't they!?!?! Thats surprising, considering that the only thing that was done there was one on one battles.....good point Usubaa


----------



## _sai_ (Oct 15, 2007)

so who do you think is going to take out more damage Kiba or shino?
plus i wonder if you can like get of of akamaru back and fight normal that way akamaru can attack to that be kool


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

I think that obviously Kiba will be faster than Shino.....but in Accel 1, Shino's taunt ougi pretty much guarantees victory!! Not only does it take the majority of the enemies life away, but Shino gets a temporary power up afterwards.....making him faster than normal Kiba.

Kiba's ougi does take a lot of damage away, but not as much as Shino's...I think 
However, he is much faster and stronger with his power up, so I think it is hard to say. Plus, these are TS characters, so they are much stronger than they were before!!!


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIMog8Cxpy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pein (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet more time skip characters confirmed.

It sucks I have to re buy a swap magic disc to play lost mine and I can't find it


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, at least they are not too expensive....right??


----------



## Pein (Oct 16, 2007)

Around $20 or $30 so yeah not too much.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

> They keep forgetting to add that Chuunin Exams Prelim Stage where Lee fought Gaara... That stage would be so sweet...


 Not to mention Dosu, Zaku and Kin.....how lazy. 
I think I'll wait to buy it until the American version. Damn PS3 region locking. 

And once upon a time I lost my swap magic...but I turned up later.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

Lucky 

Anyways, I wonder why they won't add those characters in....is it because they can't fit them in??


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

What do you mean can't fit them in?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know..maybe memory wise?? Like, can't they only fit so many characters and stages into one game before they run out of room?? I am not sure...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 16, 2007)

they dont look at them as important characters, but Konohamaru and Hanabi is much more important than them lol  In few ways Cc2 is really stupid 

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2007)

Memory is for sure no problem at all...Accel 1 took a bit more than half of the size of a DVD .


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

oh ok!! sorry, I'm no expert!!


----------



## nick65 (Oct 16, 2007)

ps3 region locking?
???????


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, for ps2 games.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> Sweet more time skip characters confirmed.
> 
> It sucks I have to re buy a swap magic disc to play lost mine and I can't find it



If you wouldn't mind, could you post/PM me where you bought it, if it's on the internet?  I don't know which one I'd need, and the tool and all..frankly I don't get it.  

If anyone could explain that, it'd be really helpful. 

Yosh. That video confirms Teams 10 & 8, I suppose!


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 16, 2007)

At least this series is still on the PS2..


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

yes, and I am hoping that it will be for the next one as well


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 16, 2007)

_Makes me wonder if they'll ever jump to the PS3. If games like these stay on the PS2 then they will continue to balance their good sales with the shitty PS3 sales. So maybe when the PS3 turns around they'll make the jump._


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 16, 2007)

destinator said:


> Memory is for sure no problem at all...Accel 1 took a bit more than half of the size of a DVD .



Really? So adding 9 more characters for the next installments is possible for PS2?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cause they still have to add Juugo, Karin, Suigetsu, Zetsu, Pein, Konan, Tobi, Hidan and Kakuzu to the list.




I really thought that that's too much already for the PS2, and they'd have to jump to PS3 for the next arcs.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMN!!! I was hoping that they wouldn't switch over to the PS3 until the price went down, at least by like a hundred....


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 16, 2007)

Swap magic gets annoying.
Getting a chip is the way to go.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

The price of the ps3 will go down quick by the time this comes out. But I wish this one was on it. 



> Really? So adding 9 more characters for the next installments is possible for PS2?


 They could add many many more.......


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2007)

Well Accel 3 has a pretty big chance of being PS3, its not 100% but since CC2 is making their first Naruto game for PS3 next year its quite possible that they will continue to develop for it...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

hmm, it would be best if they did put some NHA on the PS3, with HD and online!


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

Online would be too addicting I think!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

It's necessary.....even though they say it can't be done.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree, but why can't it be done??


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't care if they release it in PS3, just as long as they make a PS2 version. It's too expensive here. I have to rob a bank to afford it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, it has something to do with predicting your moves and lag.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd be very depressed if the series goes to PS3.
Means I'll have to buy one haha.
I wouldn't mind them making this for the PS3 if they continue to make it for the PS2 as well.


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 17, 2007)

why everybody ain't saving money to buy ps3 is it hard?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Some folks are in very tight finances, and may be too young to get a job.


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

I dunno about narutimate hero on ps3 but CC2's new naruto project is bound to kick major ass.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, but if it's a fighter, I'm not sure they can beat the engine or cast of NHA.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think they probably can and will atleast i hope and if accel comes to the ps3 we have 2 amazing naruto titles to choose from on the ps3.. its so nice i own one


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

Lucky!!! 

And yes, I am currently going to college, so you already know what that means.....(debt up to my biscuits) and on top of that, I have no job....so a PS3 is kinda out of the question for meh


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Why not go into more debt? And are you just using loans and grants or something?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

Currently I am just using loans, but hopefully next year I can get meh hands on some of that tasty financial aid!! 

And I dun want to much debt now!! We'll see how things go I guess


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you go to the loan sharks? The ones the uni offer don't cover everything.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

I did not go to the loan sharks 
I actually went to a company called Astrive, and they dun make me pay until I be graduated so that is why I chose them, even if their interest rate is a little on the high side.........


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

So, if you never graduate.......


----------



## Pein (Oct 17, 2007)

The interest rate is a killer on large loans.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

yes, yes it is!! You end up having to pay four times more than what you borrowed, so that kinda sucks!! And no Kaki, I already thought of that 

They have a rule saying that I must be in school at least half time at all times in order to get it deferred until I graduate....but it was a good idea!!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, unless they cut it off at your first degree, you could try to go for all majors.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

lol, that I never thought of!! But then I would just have to keep borrowing more and more for each quarter, and then my interest would build up to something that Bill Gates himself couldn't even afford!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

You would have to gain media attention and find a sponsor. 
Good luck! 

Now we should stay on topic here.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

oh yeah, sorry 

well, I for one also hope that Kiba can get off that fricken dog, cause he has some pretty cool moves himself, and I think it will be kinda wierd controlling a dog in NA anyways........


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

We don't know about any moves he has himself, and we still have pre time skip kiba.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

This is true, but I want something new and exciting!! Pre timeskip Kiba has been there since NH1 hasn't he?? I've used him enough already!!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

ya, well you don't have to drop him, but something newer could be interesting. Also, they may buff him up a bit Pretimskip. They changed Pretimeskip sakura and a few others in NA. He was introduced in NH2.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats cool....you think that TS Kiba will still be using the gatsuga (sp) technique, or you think they'll give him an almost entirley new move set???

Oh Yeah, I want ANBU Kakashi back!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Ya, and an anbu itachi would be cool. And Akatsuki oro.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah your right!! I thought it was completely stupid when they took out ANBU Kakashi becuase "he wasn't an official real character," which is total BS cause didn't they show a flashback in the first movie of ANBU Kakashi, or doesn't that count??

I never thought of a young Itachi before, that would be so rad!!! I think I just giggled myself


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

I think they need to go all out, base it on the manga and add the movie characters and joke characters in too.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 17, 2007)

Cc2 should add these features and characters:

Features:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Alternate Costumes
- Character Customize




Characters:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Ibiki
- 3 Rain-nins
- Zaku, Dosu and Kin
- Itachi (young, around 11/13)
- Young Sarutobi
- Prime Sarutobi
- Young Sannins
- Prime Sannins 
- Kakashi Gaiden = Obito,Rin,Kakashi(young)
- Movie Characters from all 4 Movies
- Normal nins from each Country to beat up in VS and RPG (like Saibamens, CellJRs, Friezas soldiers from DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi series) it will work perfect with Alt.Costumes and Character Customize option...
- Gangstars (maybe)
- Familiy members of Rookie 9 and Gai team (those who got familiy members seen fighting like ShikaInoChou Trio or Uchiha Fugaku or those who is known as fighters/Shinobis)
- And more which I cant think of right now 





LS^^


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, Kiba's parents would be pretty bad ass, or his sis and mom anyways!! That dog with the patch looks like he can kick some serious ars!!!!

What was that dog's name again???


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

It would be hard to balance fodder ninja, but it would be a good addition anywho. 

They already had jutsu, assist, and Ougi customization. Do you mean item customization like in tekken? 

Well, I would like alternate costumes. Like kakashi could have his ANBU outfit or not, and Oro could get his Akatsuki robe.


----------



## Booyah112 (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you think Iruka feels left out?  He only makes it as far as the menu options in every game for PS2.  

Would a good alternate costume for garra be pig-pen from charlie brown?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

No, he does not know about the game. 
Wow, you're crazy.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

o he knows, he just pretends not to so that he doesn't end up in tears.......and I think it would be more like a woodstock


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 17, 2007)

kold said:


> why everybody ain't saving money to buy ps3 is it hard?



It is. And its discs can't be pirated, so it would cost me much even if I bought the console. Whereas for PS2, it's rare that you will hear someone actually playing an "original" game here in the Philippines. I have about 10 titles, and only one of them is original (Capcom vs SNK ) and it came with the console when I bought it. Even my NA is pirated. And I'm relying on the pirates for NA2, too. LOL. It should have a pirated copy here in about a month after its release.


----------



## destinator (Oct 17, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Cc2 should add these features and characters:
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


That will happen about 10-20 years when Naruto is over for a long time and they still want to bringt out games but need someting that people are willing to buy it, like all the new DBZ games...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2007)

destinator said:


> That will happen about 10-20 years when Naruto is over for a long time and they still want to bringt out games but need someting that people are willing to buy it, like all the new DBZ games...



yeah did they show Kakashi's MS ougi yet?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope, none that I've seen....


----------



## nick65 (Oct 18, 2007)

me ps3 got region locked in version 1.92 update now i can only play games from europe the middel east, afrika and oceanie or something (its from the dutch ps3 site because i have a dutch ps3)
theyre goes the future accel game on my ps3

heres is the english site for reading the update


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Shit, I would be pissed if I got an update like that......but I don't think they will jerk Americans like that. 

Capcom announced Lost planet coming to PS3 and Street fighter 4.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 18, 2007)

Was lost planet any good?? It looked good but I never played it.........

Anyways, I've always been confused about the customizable jutsu in NA.......how the hell do you use them?? Or where, or why..........


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

You get them and equip them before you fight, up up o or down down circle. 

I meant to post that in the PS3 thread, but I think it will be fun. It's better than shadowrun.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 18, 2007)

so your sayin that konohamaru can use Itachi's katon??


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not saying any character can do any jutsu. Rock lee can't do chidori. Have you played the games? You have to earn certain shared jutsu.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, I own it, but like I said, I never really understood what the hell they were 

Thanks anyways!!


----------



## nick65 (Oct 18, 2007)

site updated amazing second video !!!!!!!!!! ougiiiii 
deidara and sasori team ougi itachi en kisame aswell sakura and naruto too. and hinato ougi, chino and kiba ougi all really small pics


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

whats that disc it comes with?


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2007)

nick65 said:


> site updated amazing second video !!!!!!!!!! ougiiiii
> deidara and sasori team ougi itachi en kisame aswell sakura and naruto too. and hinato ougi, chino and kiba ougi all really small pics



You should check the thread more often ... its out for 2-3 days already :s.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Winamp is fucking up my playing of the video.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

I use windows media


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2007)

turn off ur comps firewall then it should work...


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 19, 2007)

That was a little too quick fer my liking....I hope we get better spoilers soon


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 19, 2007)

Blah blah blah....

anyways. video was short but nice.


----------



## Uzumaki103 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mad, why ain't any Naruto games coming to the PS3?


----------



## nick65 (Oct 19, 2007)

it isuzumaki103 the game is called naruto ps3 project theyrs also a video of it just look a few pages back
and thanks pein your right i read it wrong yeah i can still order my naruto ps3 project and the future accel


----------



## nick65 (Oct 19, 2007)

site update


----------



## destinator (Oct 19, 2007)

The update stats there are new scans in vjump...


Thx @ jeuxfrance 

Enjoy ^^


----------



## nick65 (Oct 19, 2007)

pure awesomeness i love the teamougi team attack thingie and whats that about naruto ps3 project !!!! wanna wanna know i owna ps3 wanna now wanna now beserkmode bleep bleep...
i love that screen of naruto doing rasengan of the ps3 ow best scan ive ever seen!


----------



## Hellion (Oct 19, 2007)

Man. CC@ really knows how to make up for their shortcomings.  They are like "yeah we couldn't add most of the people from the manga but guess what, we are gonna make team Ougis" .  

My anticipation grows


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 19, 2007)

So uhh. Has it already been established how many characters there will be? How many were in the last game. I saw in the vid it said 62 people.


----------



## Seany (Oct 19, 2007)

That Dei/Sasori team ougi is epic...

lol at the Sakura/Naruto one


----------



## Hellion (Oct 19, 2007)

I wonder if all of team 7 will have an interacting combo, and not just generic ones


----------



## destinator (Oct 19, 2007)

Actually you could make at least 10-20 really awesome team ougis... itachi/sasuke, lee/gai are the ones I really want to see xD.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Oct 19, 2007)

Chouji mega-stomping on Sai was too hilar


----------



## Kaki (Oct 19, 2007)

> lee/gai are the ones I really want to see xD.


 haha, yup. Do you remember the last LeeXgai ougi?


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 20, 2007)

I wonder if there will be special partner that are not playable player, for example, with jiraya maybe we can summon frog instead that call for a partner, same with orochimaru tsunade and every other character that may use summon...that would e cool^^


----------



## The Captain (Oct 20, 2007)

Sigh,if only Hidan and Kakuzu were in the game. THAT would be an epic ougi.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 20, 2007)

hey Des, could you PM me or post her how you do the ripping, I want to rip artworks from game websites  as Naruto on PSP and that 

LS^^


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 20, 2007)

Hell yea. They were the only akatsuki pair to actually have one in the manga. Shit had Kakashi lookin fucked up. I felt sad for Kakashi cuz he had a sucky squad to work with.

All i know is that Accel 3 better just wait until the current arc is over with.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I also hope they have assists that are outside the playable set. I would also like them to be shared amongst everyone. I liked having everyone have all assists last time, but it took a bit of fighting. 

They could throw in a tobi, iruka, or some other assist.


----------



## destinator (Oct 20, 2007)

Nothing new:


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 20, 2007)

thanx for the big screens Des, but can you tell me how to rip artworks from those Naruto Accel 2 sites...?

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Oct 20, 2007)

rip the flash file from the site and decompile the flash file afterwards into its parts


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Oct 20, 2007)

Pre-ordered Can't wait.
The team ougies and such look awsome. 
Do you think we'll get more than 2TK Naruto?

And ty Des for the render pack earlier couldn't help but make a sig right then and there


----------



## Gene (Oct 20, 2007)

We're definitely getting 4 tails since Sasuke is in the game.


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Oct 21, 2007)

Wonder how 4 tails would be.
You wouldn't really be able to move, but in that case you would't have to.


----------



## Usubaa (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm I wouldn't mind if they saved Kakashi's MS for a team ougi w/ Naruto...

I'm most excited about the Haku/Zabuza, 3rd Hokage/Konohamaru, Asuma/Kurenai, 1st/2nd Hokage, and most of all, Orocihmaru/Kabuto (yay Manda ougi)


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd like to see Lee/Gaara, Lee/Neji, Sasuke/Sakura, Kakashi/Yamoto, Sai/Shikamaru, Sasuke/Naruto and...well yea alot of others.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 21, 2007)

Usubaa said:


> Hmm I wouldn't mind if they saved Kakashi's MS for a team ougi w/ Naruto...
> 
> I'm most excited about the Haku/Zabuza, 3rd Hokage/Konohamaru, Asuma/Kurenai, 1st/2nd Hokage, and most of all, Orocihmaru/Kabuto (yay Manda ougi)


hell yeah maybe Kakashi will use MS then Naruto kage bushin combo then Rasengan oppenent.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2007)

Why would sasuke and sakura have a combo ougi?

I'd like a Sasuke/oro one.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 21, 2007)

The SasuXSaku would be him hitting her amd saying I am leaving the village.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 22, 2007)

Krippler said:


> The SasuXSaku would be him hitting her amd saying I am leaving the village.



Haha! 

I would like to see sasuke & oro, Jiraiya & naurto, maybe sakura & tsunade, and kakashi & gai.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 22, 2007)

Im hoping for a good yamato and kyuubi naruto ougi combo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2007)

i hope for a Zabua/Haku or Zabuza/Kisame Team secret tenique


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

I could see a Jiraiya/Naruto being some kind of kick ass rasengan or even some kind of awesome summoning combo.......I love it


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

Ya, they did a combo rasengan in NH3.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 22, 2007)

didnt like the first one hope this is better


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

You didn't like NH one or NHA1? There is not much hope either way.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

I keep hearing that the PS2 naruto games are the worst ones out of all of them on any system......is this true?? I havn't really played any Naruto games on any other system, and I think that these games are great and full of win, but I am told otherwise.........maybe they are just jealous


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2007)

The Naruto games on PS2 are actually the BEST ones out of all the systems :|


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

Finally, someone who actually agrees with me!!!


----------



## Banshi (Oct 22, 2007)

yes its the best for too many good reasons, dont let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

> I keep hearing that the PS2 naruto games are the worst ones out of all of them on any system......


You can't trust anything those sources tell you now.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

not even the Pr0nz???


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

No, porn can often be used as a trap.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I keep hearing that the PS2 naruto games are the worst ones out of all of them on any system......is this true?? I havn't really played any Naruto games on any other system, and I think that these games are great and full of win, but I am told otherwise.........maybe they are just jealous


i tink only the uzumaki serie sucks but the Ultimate Ninja serie are the best naruto games


----------



## Pein (Oct 22, 2007)

The Uzumaki chronicle games blow i can't believe I paid over night shipping on it.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2007)

do they got a list of team ougi's.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 22, 2007)

Nah we are all just wishing at this point.

Also while the ones for Gamcube are fun I find them having alot of repeat moves.  The PS2 Naruto fighters are the best IMHO


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone know if they got rid of that button mashing stuff on this one? I got tired of rock, paper scissors and tapping O.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope, they still got the rock paper scissors on there, but I'm not sure if they made it optional or not.......knowing them they probably didn't 

But Kaki, pornz are a good source of bait, don't you think 

Anyone here know anything about the Wii Naruto games?? I heard those were good too..........


----------



## TagZ (Oct 22, 2007)

How dare you enter here and spreakin word about Wii naruto its pure maddness, just kidding. But the GNT series and the NNH series are at war, becasuse the GNT fans are jealous of the Narutimate series lol. NNH has been crowned the better game in many discussions.

Edit: the wii naruto games are the same as the ones on the gamecube except for a few differences with the controls


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

> But Kaki, pornz are a good source of bait, don't you think


Sometimes you don't actually see anything; you just think you will.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

your just jealous that I'm being tempted wit pornz and you aint 

I could share


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

don't tempt me I know better


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

*waves pornz back and forth in front of Kaki*

I know you want some......

By the way, I already know that the ps2 Naruto is the best......I just wanted to see why you guys thought so too!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

*knows better and has better*

Well, of course we do. We are all up in this thread.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

you have better and have been holding out on meh this whole time......how could you 

I personally love the air combos and use them quite a bit!! What moves do you guys use a lot??


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

Down, O O, break them guards! 

Well, Jumping around is essential and fun. It's the 3ed direction. You gotta use it!


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

Not the guards 

of course its essential....just like greasin off


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 22, 2007)

Jihad said:


> you have better and have been holding out on meh this whole time......how could you
> 
> I personally love the air combos and use them quite a bit!! What moves do you guys use a lot??



Kawarimi. But if both you and your opponent are spamming kawarimi, then you'd find yourselves running low on chakra. Then someone breaks the kawarimi spamming and presses up+X or down+X to recharge.

BTW, it's not only Shika that needs a power-down. Temari's down+down+O is unavoidable. If she finishes her super-fast taunt, then she can't be hit with shurikens and her attack damage increases. It's hard to beat her even if I'm using Itachi.


----------



## Gene (Oct 22, 2007)

I hope they make levels where your opponent can't teleport to the other side. It's really annoying when all they do is run away. ><


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 22, 2007)

I think I am one of the best at kawarimi!! It is very difficult to lay a blow!! I likey the Kawarimi!!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> I hope they make levels where your opponent can't teleport to the other side. It's really annoying when all they do is run away. ><



Yeah. When someone finishes their taunt and gains the power up, or if Lee or Gai opens their gates, the opponent just teleports to the other side until the power up is finished. It's a really dirty tactic...


----------



## Barak (Oct 22, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I think I am one of the best at kawarimi!! It is very difficult to lay a blow!! I likey the Kawarimi!!



I can attest to this. I rememeber screaming "FUCKING KAWARIMI!!! I CAN'T FUCKING HIT YOU!"

then I chilled out. True story...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Nah we are all just wishing at this point.
> 
> Also while the ones for Gamcube are fun I find them having alot of repeat moves.  The PS2 Naruto fighters are the best IMHO



I'm not going to front, I love the gamecube games a lil more than PS2 version,but all round the PS2 version were the best.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> I hope they make levels where your opponent can't teleport to the other side. It's really annoying when all they do is run away. ><



Yeah. A couple friends do it all the time. They teleport to the other side of the map or run away from me. Waiting for a opening to just try to attack and if they connect, charge up chakra or taunt. Really annoying.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm not going to front, I love the gamecube games a lil more than PS2 version,but all round the PS2 version were the best.



 and to think I once respected you


----------



## TagZ (Oct 23, 2007)

I really hate that theres no online, it would be so great. Instead i have to fight my bro (he sucks) and my friends dont like the game cause they also suck. Id buy it for ps3 even if the only thing they changed was adding an online feature in.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2007)

Krippler said:


> and to think I once respected you



you still respect me because I said the PS2 version is all round better.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

THEY NEED TO FUCKING MAKE  'Up Up+O' and 'Down Down+O' jutsus. Ive said this since before Accel came out. thats it. i'm finding my old thread and seeing what ideas we came up that they still haven't brought to life.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 23, 2007)

What do you mean?? They do have 'Up Up+O' and 'Down Down+O' jutsus.....so I'm confused


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

OOPS! I meant up up []   and  down down []

4 jutsus basically. Or the potential for 4 jutsus. U can map jutsus for them. Or unlock them thru story/rpg or something.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh I get it!! That does sound promising, but if your saying up up [] and down down [], wouldn't that mean your including X,square,triangle,and O?? So wouldn't that make 16 jutsus then?? 

I'm not tryin to argue, just tryin to understand your idea


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I was just trying to be reasonable lol. But if they can have 16 jutsus so be it. (overkill imo.

EDIT: U got me and math f'd up. Should be 8 jutsus buddy. lol.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I think it would be cool if they had Left left O and right right O jutsu.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep, you got me Wu  Nicley handled 

That would be cool Kaki, but I could see those being accidently executed way too much, and there goes your chakra!!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, I think it would be cool if they had Left left O and right right O jutsu.



That would fuck up the standard left+O moves. It'll be a headache.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 23, 2007)

let them put that in ps3 naruto project and let this be a major naruto game that we know is good the way it is with some minor adjusments in the new narutimate games. ..
and let naruto project for the ps3 be a similair game with more moves major freeroaming expirience(sorry im dutch forgot how you wright this word) and really a naruto anime feel so that we have the 2 best naruto games


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2007)

It would be so great if they used the same fighting engine in the ps3 project.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It would be so great if they used the same fighting engine in the ps3 project.



NO.

lol it would be NH1 2 and 3 all over again. Let it be something original, fun, badass, challenging. Let Narutimette be its own. Let this PS3 project be its own. Y have more of the same when u can have new greatness.

I saw the lil trailer capture of the game and i only hope that the gameplay doesnt get stale. If they make the fights as fun as Kingdom Hearts 2, i'll be good.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 23, 2007)

I also hope they would keep the same fighting engine because i dont think the Narutimate series is going to last that much longer. I can see one more coming out, 2 if they really squeezed it and i dont think a third will happen


----------



## Gene (Oct 23, 2007)

The Narutimate series is really popular. They'll keep dishing them out as long as there's material from the manga.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 23, 2007)

I wanna play Karin.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 23, 2007)

I understand the material part but what im trying to get at is every new release they try and add some type of new feature, meaning they might be just spicing it up or they might be getting bored. I could see it becoming like street fighter, people will start to get bored of it, with every new release only getting a tiny upgrade


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

people arent' tired of street fighter as a whole. just the rediculus amounts of re releases of streer fighter 2. ugh.

NH introduces new mechanic, a new approach, different side game, new characters, with each release. Which is wat is done with KOF and its been alive since forever. Narutimette will stay around as long as the manga does. And if it reaches dbz tier, it'll have a lifetime going into generation z.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2007)

> Let this PS3 project be its own. Y have more of the same when u can have new greatness.


It's hard to beat. And they keep making new Tekken and VF games the  same. It would just take it to the next level.  Though I have faith in whatever they make.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 24, 2007)

I too agree with Kaki once agian.......and its not just because he showed meh his pornz 

What moves could Karin possibly have in this game??


----------



## TagZ (Oct 24, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> people arent' tired of street fighter as a whole. just the rediculus amounts of re releases of streer fighter 2. ugh.
> 
> NH introduces new mechanic, a new approach, different side game, new characters, with each release. Which is wat is done with KOF and its been alive since forever. Narutimette will stay around as long as the manga does. And if it reaches dbz tier, it'll have a lifetime going into generation z.



True, i just hope they do continue it for as long as possible. Its my most favourite fighting game, i usually dont say that because alot of people just bash it because its based on an anime, they come to a conclusion that it must be bad


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2007)

Yea, anime based games have a reaaally bad rep in the fighting community for some damn reason (damn u DB final bout). Yet they welcome smash brothers with open arms lol. Its a great fun game but please. I'd call NH or DBZ T3 fighters b4 smash.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2007)

Smash and GNT should not be played seriously.


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Smash and GNT should not be played seriously.



what no way I love those series.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 24, 2007)

I've played smash seriously!! Its a blast!!!!


----------



## TagZ (Oct 24, 2007)

Final Bout lol that brings back memories, I could start up a move, go make popcorn and be back before it finished. Its probably the slowest fighting game out.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2007)

lol, i remember when people were shelling out 65 bucks for Final Bout, good thing i waited 10 years just to get it for 5 bucks. Shit, i felt ripped off spending 5 bucks on Final Bout.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 24, 2007)

I wish I could have played this game....but I never have


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2007)

lol. Final Bout had a GREAT FUCKIN OST though! And the character build up was genius yet so so sooo fucking broken lol. People would train one move and the moment it connected....owarida. 

Those were  the only pluses the game had besides just looking cool. Forget sS4 goku's tail though lol. infamous sasage links.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2007)

am i in the wrong thread?!?!?!?!?!

why are people talking about DBZ


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 25, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> am i in the wrong thread?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> why are people talking about DBZ



No, you're not. Goku and Naruto are brothers. See the hair?


----------



## destinator (Oct 25, 2007)

TOPIC!
Found by Kajiba! Awesome


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 25, 2007)

destinator said:


> TOPIC!
> Found by Kajiba! Awesome



Wow, Sai's ougis look awesome. And we can finally change characters in story mode!!


----------



## Seany (Oct 25, 2007)

Holy shit! 
amazing ougi, and story mode looks so much fun


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 25, 2007)

wow konoha in this game look bigger than NH:accel


----------



## TagZ (Oct 25, 2007)

DAMN! again, im finding myself more excited for Accel 2 than i was for number 1.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2007)

i love the narutimate series, but i think dec 30th is still to soon for accel 2, I mean the first one just came out this year. They should wait until the anime progressses further into the hidan and kakuzu arc.


----------



## NullFox (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW! Sai's in that game, awesome  I wonder if normal Sasori will be available


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, normal Sasori will be!!!! 

And wow!! That ougi just made me sploosh meh pants I think!!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2007)

> They should wait until the anime progressses further into the hidan and kakuzu arc.


 That will be at least another year....

Well, this is going to be a better Accel than the first. This is what we wanted from Accel.



> what no way I love those series.


 Then love it, but don't be a tornyfag.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Which new character are you most lookin forward to using? I really want to use Yamato.

Release date: 20/12/07


----------



## NullFox (Oct 25, 2007)

same for me, I want Yamato the most


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 25, 2007)

who would'nt want to use sasuke


----------



## NullFox (Oct 25, 2007)

He will probably have only Chidori Nagashi, nothing else


----------



## Pein (Oct 25, 2007)

Kaki said:


> That will be at least another year....
> 
> Well, this is going to be a better Accel than the first. This is what we wanted from Accel.
> 
> Then love it, but don't be a tornyfag.



you got it


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2007)

Sai looks crazy, I want to play him. Also, if they update oro nicely, I look forward to that...


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't mind tryin out the new team 9, and the new sasori!! Should have some pretty badass ougis comin his way!!

And Sasuke has more than just Chidori Nagashi 
Hes gonna be hella fast!!


----------



## TagZ (Oct 25, 2007)

I really hope Orochi gets upgraded I've stopped using him. For sasuke im sure they'll put in that crazy jutsu (      ), dont know what its called, the one he uses against sai. Also he'll probably get a crazy katon jutsu like itachi's. My bro broke one of my controls because i kept using itachi's katon jutsu


----------



## Pein (Oct 25, 2007)

As long as they add new ougi and not recycle most I'm happy


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree pein!! And Itachi's Katon is actually very easy to dodge, but it is awesome at the same time cause it doesn't take up that much chakra and by the time the huge ball of flame is done with its work, you've had time to recharge the lost chakra already!! Although, it doesn't do much damage when it is blocked though........


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2007)

i hope they relese this in the US sooner or later


----------



## TagZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I agree pein!! And Itachi's Katon is actually very easy to dodge, but it is awesome at the same time cause it doesn't take up that much chakra and by the time the huge ball of flame is done with its work, you've had time to recharge the lost chakra already!! Although, it doesn't do much damage when it is blocked though........



lol, i know but my brother is really shit at it and he doesnt take losing very well.


----------



## NullFox (Oct 25, 2007)

It's the same story with my friend, last time he played with me I kicked his ass about 30 times in a row, then he insisted playing something else 

And about Sasuke, I wonder if he'll be able to reach CS2, in the anime he won't so I dunno. But if you think of Naruto from the Shippuuden part in the first Accel, he was able to reach the One-Tailed state, so maybe


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2007)

Sucks when you only have a few partners to fight, and they wuss out after being beaten a number of times.


----------



## NullFox (Oct 25, 2007)

that sucks indeed 

My friend started using Kidoumaru CS2 since he can shoot that arrows all the time, he was deeply surprised when I beat him after all that arrow spam he gave me


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 25, 2007)

Am I the only one that want to play the most sasori+3rd kazekage puppet?


----------



## NullFox (Oct 25, 2007)

I don;t want to play him the most, but hell yeah! I want him


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2007)

my two new main characters are going to human sasori and TS shino
They rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 25, 2007)

I really want to use chiyo with her puppets


----------



## TagZ (Oct 25, 2007)

I do agree that shino is cool lookin, clan, type, etc. Though im really dissapointed that he hasnt gotten much of the spotlight like some of the other characters. He's really unique in my opinion. I really appreciate cc2 creating some cool moves for him


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2007)

Btw while reading the CC2 NA2 forum I stumbled upon this.





> NARUTIMETTOSHIRIZU first Partnership Action! キャラクター選択時に仲間を選択。 Character selection when fellow selection. 戦闘中に呼び出して、連携攻撃を発動！ Fighting in calling the attack a partnership exercised! さらに、特定のキャラを組み合わせることで、連携攻撃のパターンが変化！ In addition, specific character to combine it with the collaboration of an attack pattern has changed! 特殊連携、連携忍術、連携奥義などいろいろな連携を探し出せ！ Special cooperation, collaboration ninja art, with many secrets, including coordination with探SHI出SE!
> ■生まれ変わったマスターモード（アドベンチャーモード）で新たな世界観を堪能できる！ ■ The Great Master mode (Adventure mode), a new view of the world can be proficient! 今作追体験できるシナリオは、『我愛羅救出編』＋『サスケ再会編』！ Now you can relive the movie scenario is, we love those rescued Chapter + Sasuke's reunion, knitting!



Its just a google translation however it does sound interesting, especia


----------



## NullFox (Oct 26, 2007)

Partnership Action FTW! 

At least we'll get something new, Finally!


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 26, 2007)

seems like icha icha paradise is now an usable item (look in the last scan, when sakura and naruto fight kakashi)
wonder what it will be used to...


----------



## NullFox (Oct 26, 2007)

rofl

maybe to distract the enemy


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 26, 2007)

distraction?? I say persuation...


----------



## Pein (Oct 26, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> seems like icha icha paradise is now an usable item (look in the last scan, when sakura and naruto fight kakashi)
> wonder what it will be used to...



will it work on the girls too? if it does that would be hot beyond reason.


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2007)

Btw no scans this week, actually there werent any game ads at all (which happens like, never?).


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't tell me they changed their minds


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 26, 2007)

It will probably be a power up.


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 27, 2007)

however...it seems that this time there will be personal item, like shino"2nd" bug,sakura's medikit, kakashi's book, and from what I see in the video where deidara fight sai even new explosive for him(he throw bird as normal weapon)
wonder what the other will be^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 28, 2007)

Ask if everyone didn't already know...
Here are confirmed 10 new characters/movesets

Post Time-Skip Sasuke
Post Time-Skip Ino
Post Time-Skip Chouji
Post Time-Skip Kiba
Post Time-Skip Hinata
Post Time-Skip Shino
Sai
Yamato
Orochimaru (Renewed Moveset)
Kabuto (Renewed Moveset)
Sasori (Real Body)
Chiyo (Renewed Moveset)


----------



## destinator (Oct 28, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Ask if everyone didn't already know...
> Here are confirmed 10 new characters/movesets
> 
> Post Time-Skip Sasuke
> ...



That are not the 10 new characters, Oro,Kabuto,Chiyo had slots in the last game already and are just updated .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 28, 2007)

destinator said:


> That are not the 10 new characters, Oro,Kabuto,Chiyo had slots in the last game already and are just updated .



First of all, kamikazekage said character/*movesets* meaning that there were new characters *and* the other listed existing characters had new movesets.  Anyone not hounding to try and correct posts for no reason would've understood that.

Second of all, if you wanted to correct anything, then it'd be the amount of characters that the member actually listed either as new characters or as a new move set no matter how you arranged it.


----------



## destinator (Oct 28, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> First of all, kamikazekage said character/movesets meaning that there were new characters and the other listed existing characters had new movesets.  *Anyone not hounding to try and correct posts for no reason would've understood that.*



Your opinion... but I won't argue about that.

Fact is I read it wrong and thats my fault, so sorry kami.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I may have sounded harsher than I wanted to when I posted that one. Sorry for that one >.<


----------



## DirzU (Oct 28, 2007)

What about Naruto 2-3-4-tails, Kakashi (with Mangekyou) and Deidara who should have the exploding bunshin as an ougi? Hope they will add some new combo's too, like the exploding centipede (Deidara-Filler up untill one of the later chapters, but still).

I really love the Ultimate Hero-series, but I'm still waiting for a decent Kakashi with more ninjutsu and bunshin-action in his combos, maybe an Omote Renge for air-throw (he did it in 2nd Bell-test, 'though also Anime). Jiraiya has always been nerfed too, he never got the swamp, or the smaller summons, but he displayed those things early in the manga. (Unless he had those attacks in installments 1 or 2, which I've never played.)

Meh...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, they will update many of the old character models I believe. They updated kakashi last time, but they also updated pre timeskip sakura. 

I just like them to keep stuff like the old levels, and just add to them.


----------



## destinator (Oct 28, 2007)

DirzU said:


> What about Naruto 2-3-4-tails, Kakashi (with Mangekyou) and Deidara who should have the exploding bunshin as an ougi? Hope they will add some new combo's too, like the exploding centipede (Deidara-Filler up untill one of the later chapters, but still).
> 
> I really love the Ultimate Hero-series, but I'm still waiting for a decent Kakashi with more ninjutsu and bunshin-action in his combos, maybe an Omote Renge for air-throw (he did it in 2nd Bell-test, 'though also Anime). Jiraiya has always been nerfed too, he never got the swamp, or the smaller summons, but he displayed those things early in the manga. (Unless he had those attacks in installments 1 or 2, which I've never played.)
> 
> Meh...



2 tails was confirmed in one of the ougi pics, maybe the last character is a 4tails .
Kakashi should have Mange and I hope for some more cool Deidara Ougis too^^


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys think Gai and KAkashi will be updated once again?? Or even team Gai for that matter....even though they all only used new moves in the anime that they were already gven in NA!! 

Damn, I wants new stuff.......


----------



## DirzU (Oct 28, 2007)

Team Gai, slim chance, they have nothing extra to add. I was really pleased with their improvements, especially Tenten. Gai has everything they showed in the manga and anime, although his moveset with opened gates should be different, and he should've had more combo's with superspeed. Not that I'm complaining, they really improved everyone so...

Kakashi is my only concern actually, just give him some Jutsu's in mid-combo, and maybe a down, down, O-move with a random long distance jutsu, to show his copy-skillz. He is also quite proficient with genjutsu (against Sakura twice, and Zabuza mind-tricks), so if they add a dissappearing Kakashi in his combo's, like they do with Itachi for instance...°

I reckon Kakashi will have a new ougi, and maybe ONE new O-move, but I don't think his combo's will be altered.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah kakashis kinda weak so is guy kakashi is has just weak moves and guy is to slow and kisame man hes really slow ad his three shark jutsu will never work completely when your fighting with veterans


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2007)

Gai is a dangerous powerhouse. He also has some speed.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sorry, did you just say that Gai is too slow?? 

Hey KAKI


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 29, 2007)

I like  the way kakashi now is, he is realy fast, and his chidori is a very good jutsu,
however, I hope that deidara will had the c3 bomb as an ougi this time^^


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah that would be awesome...but I don't think they will get that far into the manga though.........I also think that they should do something about the ougis. I mean, I don't mind how it is now, but in order to use Kakashi's chidori, your life has to be below like 50% or something like that.........


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 29, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Yeah that would be awesome...but I don't think they will get that far into the manga though.........I also think that they should do something about the ougis. I mean, I don't mind how it is now, but in order to use Kakashi's chidori, your life has to be below like 50% or something like that.........



the c3 bomb was used in the faight against gaara...
however,I hope that we can somehow upgrade character like in NH2/3


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 29, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> I like  the way kakashi now is, he is realy fast, and his chidori is a very good jutsu,
> however, I hope that deidara will had the c3 bomb as an ougi this time^^


yeah deidara a use clay centipede to grab the oponent and then he trow a C3 bomb that would be epic


----------



## KibaTimeskip (Oct 29, 2007)

Man i cant wait so excited! Timeskip Kiba omg that rocks w00000t


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 29, 2007)

Makes me wonder how they're going to upgrade some of the characters who won't make an appearance for a long time...


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2007)

small update, nothing big...

Ah there is a new preview in Famitsu of this week as noted in the "news".


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 30, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Makes me wonder how they're going to upgrade some of the characters who won't make an appearance for a long time...


as i said before they are releasing this game too soon. i don't know what gave them the idea to release two games of one series in the same *year*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 30, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> the c3 bomb was used in the faight against gaara...
> however,I hope that we can somehow upgrade character like in NH2/3



thats a good point. why the fuck was the c3 bomb not in the first accel???


----------



## KibaTimeskip (Oct 30, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Makes me wonder how they're going to upgrade some of the characters who won't make an appearance for a long time...



yeah im not to sure about this maybe its to soon to release the game.
 either they will have the same moves but powered up, like kiba shino hinata


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 30, 2007)

I dont think they are releasing too soon, because of how far the manga is progressed already. Even though two games of the same series have been released within the same year, the story line is still ridiculously far behind the manga


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 30, 2007)

Graphics look top notch!

Everyone says that this game is releasing too early.
Yet everyone still can't wait to get their hands on it.


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 30, 2007)

from the main site update we can tell that naruto special's weapon is a triple fuuma shuriken, wonder if sasuke will throw chidori needle...
well, I 'don't realy think that he will, that's just to far in the manga


----------



## KibaTimeskip (Oct 30, 2007)

me want more updates


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the updates are just being super juiced....so we can wait for the super juiced hypertonic new updates right guys?!?!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 30, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I dont think they are releasing too soon, because of how far the manga is progressed already. Even though two games of the same series have been released within the same year, the story line is still ridiculously far behind the manga


then if thats the case the game should go a little further than the sasuke encounter arc.

By the way jihad nice signature, sasori and deidara are my favorite akatsuki duo.(besides itachi and kisame of coarse)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea, I can even hope it looks nice on my HDTV.


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

I need to play this on my old crt sd tv ps2 looks like crap on my hdtv with out upscaling.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 31, 2007)

I play it on my old TV and it looks just fine I think. Oh well...I'm jealous Kaki!! 

Lemme know how it goes!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

> I need to play this on my old crt sd tv ps2 looks like crap on my hdtv with out upscaling.


 That's why it sucks that PS3 can't play it yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I play it on my old TV and it looks just fine I think. Oh well...I'm jealous Kaki!!
> 
> Lemme know how it goes!!


hell my tv is also old and it look fine even xbox360 look fine on the old tv


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2007)

nick65 said:


> yeah kakashis kinda weak so is guy kakashi is has just weak moves and guy is to slow and kisame man hes really slow ad his three shark jutsu will never work completely when your fighting with veterans



...wait...what?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

No, you can't expect to get off fully charged jutsu or ougi vs experienced players.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2007)

Kaki said:


> No, you can't expect to get off fully charged jutsu or ougi vs experienced players.



Nah you misunderstand.  I needed an Egyptologist to translate that post for me.  I'm not a grammar prude, but there needs to at least be a bare minimum.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Jibutters (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't agree with anything that guy said, but thanks for the translation there Kaki!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Kakashi and Gai are kind of weak.
> 
> 
> Kakashi has weak moves, and Gai is slow.
> Kisame is really slow, and it is impossible to effectively use his fully charged Jutsu.



>.>  
It's already been translated.  You ruined it Kaki.  -5 points


----------



## _sai_ (Oct 31, 2007)

man what a drag i want more updates and cant wait for gameplay.


----------



## Xi (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes Sai, I am just as anxious as you are, honestly.

This game looks great, with the graphics, characters and gameplay. Who can go wrong? Right?

Yet, the bad news is, for us U.S. citizens, we can not gain this game so easily, which stinks. I will probably get it, somehow, which In dare not say it on here, without being turned in someway. It is not illegal, just unliked, greatly by some people.

Not matter what, I would give this game a 9.5/10 right now, until we get more updates on this game, which looks awesome yet again, and as my friend K!suke would say, "IT F'ING ROCKS!"


----------



## Xi (Oct 31, 2007)

What I am really hoping for is a game, that finally onists of the second Hokage; Nidaime, and maybe the first.

They have but in The Third and the fifth, but why not the first and second, or even the fourth, maybe as bonus characters.

It would be cool, if some odd thing happened and they were added to the game, it would rock a lot.

The first game with all the Hokages, imagine that.

Whould you like that, Kaki?


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

HeroHosami said:


> What I am really hoping for is a game, that finally onists of the second Hokage; Nidaime, and maybe the first.
> 
> They have but in The Third and the fifth, but why not the first and second, or even the fourth, maybe as bonus characters.
> 
> ...



not entirely sure wich game series your reffering to but in narultimate 3,and 4:ACCEL all of the hokages are in it, 1-4 and tsunade if you want to count her too.


----------



## Xi (Oct 31, 2007)

I am reffering to this series, basically, yet it also means in general. I would like them to be in this game, no doubt about that.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry this is a bit off topic but do you guys think they will continue this series on the ps3,from videos i've seen it looks to be the best naruto game out there,the amount of characters is crazy.I thinking about investing in a ps2 and swap magic but wouldn't it be smarter to just invest in a ps3(which is region free) if the series is continue onto sony's next gen console?


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

Not really sure what you mean in general but all the characters from previous narultimate games have been confirmed. So all of the hokages will be in the game just like the first naruto accel.




Rock Lee said:


> Sorry this is a bit off topic but do you guys think they will continue this series on the ps3,from videos i've seen it looks to be the best naruto game out there,the amount of characters is crazy.I thinking about investing in a ps2 and swap magic but wouldn't it be smarter to just invest in a ps3(which is region free) if the series is continue onto sony's next gen console?



Not sure where you heard that from but Sony screwed us over, because last I checked all ps3's have region coding, unless I'm worng but I have a fliptop slim ps2 and swap magic. Your better off doing the same. 

Also I see no reason for putting this on the ps3. The fanbase is largely ps2 and gamecube, most fans arent going to spend 600 to get a naruto game with a mediocre story mode and a great fighting engine. Especially considering it has no online mode.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

There you go, you've got all hokage. 

And swap magic and ps2 is cheaper. But there will be a PS3 naruto game,accel is not confirmed to carry over.


----------



## Xi (Oct 31, 2007)

Rock Lee said:


> Sorry this is a bit off topic but do you guys think they will continue this series on the ps3,from videos i've seen it looks to be the best naruto game out there,the amount of characters is crazy.I thinking about investing in a ps2 and swap magic but wouldn't it be smarter to just invest in a ps3(which is region free) if the series is continue onto sony's next gen console?



Ok, Rock Lee;

I am not going to say, go out to the store and get a PS3, I going to say the opposite really.

Not a complete oposite, but close to it. Right now, PS3 are malfunctioning, left and right. Iw ould rather wait and have them get most of the bugs out before wasting your money, and wait for some price drop, unless you are loaded.

Anyway, I would recommend it, but at a later time, right now, it is just to iffy.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

Kaki said:


> There you go, you've got all hokage.
> 
> And swap magic and ps2 is cheaper. But there will be a PS3 naruto game,accel is not confirmed to carry over.



Too bad their isnt any info on the ps3 game at all. However I believe that its being made solely to compete with the naruto game on the 360.




HeroHosami said:


> Ok, Rock Lee;
> 
> I am not going to say, go out to the store and get a PS3, I going to say the opposite really.
> 
> ...



that isnt really a good argument. x360's malfunction all the time. 36 percent of all 360's malfuntion.

The main reason I would say not to get a ps3 is because there arent any major titles worth getting, and due to Sony losing so many exclusive rights to games and developers its almost certain, its all downhill.


----------



## Xi (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, Nidaime owns not matter what, but to get back on topic.

_What do you guys most like about this new game to come out?_


----------



## Xi (Oct 31, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Too bad their isnt any info on the ps3 game at all. However I believe that its being made solely to compete with the naruto game on the 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to double post but;

Really you can not compare the Xbox 360 to the PS3, that is just not right.

They are different companies let alone, different software. Just because one system malfunctions a lot does not mean another one that has problems at first will the whole time also.

I am just getting at the fact it would be easier to buy it after; other than now at it's current price, and quality.


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

Tag team elements. I just really hope two people can be on one team, so four people can finally play at once.




HeroHosami said:


> Sorry to double post but;
> 
> Really you can not compare the Xbox 360 to the PS3, that is just not right.
> 
> ...




Not to be rude, but you have to compare the 360 to the ps3 they are in the same market fighting for the same install base and consumers. If you dont compare the ps3 and 360 whats the point of competition, why the whole thing with the CONSOLE WARS!!!!!

What do ya mean that they are different softwares? Do you mean hardware, are you talking about the dev kits, not really sure?

Another thing, never said that since 360 has problems it will always have problems, my 360 hasnt gotten red lights yet, but facts are facts. 360's overheat and malfunction a hell of a lot more than ps3's. My ps3 has never overheated, and I played heavenly sword for 7 hours straight.


----------



## Xi (Oct 31, 2007)

I mean software, the PS3 has different CD formats than the 360.

Also, about the console wars, it is basically the games and functions of the systems, and the quality plays one of the smaller parts int his "war". You may have misunderstood my point though, in comparing quality, the 360 and PS3, are almost close, but you hear more PS3 problems right now, than 360 since it a newer product and has not had all the problems fixed, to its perfection, unlike the 360 where they have had it out for so long and yet they still have major over heats and such.

Yet, this is getting of topic, and I like to stick to forum rules, Rock Lee has obtain our opinions, now lets have this offtopic discussion end, if you do not mind?


----------



## Ronin (Oct 31, 2007)

personally I like to argue, so I could go on, considering your post above has many errors in it, but for the sake of the rules in end this.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope this series stays for the PS2...
And the PS3 could get something different.
As mentioned, the fanbase for this is insane.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

Well.....how bout that game......whats it called again.....Narutimate Accel 2?? 

Just kiddin guys!! But seriously, playing Accel isn't the same any more now that I know there is better out there!!


----------



## K!suke (Nov 1, 2007)

Have there been any updates recently? I have no means of getting the jump scans or w/e. Anyways with a new month, the arrival date of this game draws nearer and I can't help but be ridonculously excited. I'm still hoping that they made TS Kiba really good. My goal is to kill Nidaime and TS Sasuke over and over, just to piss off my friends. XD


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope that there will be Sasuke and 2 tailed Kyuubi


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> Please tell me this is for the PS2.



Or Ps3 in my case! I can't wait for an other fight-style Naruto game!!!

If only they'd come out with a Bleach one for a system other than the Friggin Wii


----------



## Xi (Nov 1, 2007)

I would assume, Kuro, that there will be Sasuke, since he has been in every game so far, correct. Also, the two tailed Kyuubi has been long since passed in the series this is based on, so I also assume he will be in here.

If the two tailed Kyuubi form is not, they always have the Nine-Tailed form, when he only uses the abilities of the Kyuubi.

Anyway,. best chances are they are going to be present in this game: Narutimate Accel 2.

Hope you are happy! 

----------------------

K!suke, why do you have to be so mean, to my favorite character like that, and Dem's favored, Sasuke. Well, you can kill Sasauke all you want, but why someone to legendary!?

Wait, I forgot, you like to make your friends misserable....right...

Anyway, have fun doing so, if you can!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 1, 2007)

i think i speak for everybody when i ask this question

will naruto trasform into _*4 tailed kyuubi*_ in this game?????????


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 1, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i think i speak for everybody when i ask this question
> 
> will naruto trasform into _*4 tailed kyuubi*_ in this game?????????


HeroHosami, we're waiting for you so we can tap into that dome-piece you got there for some 411...(that means information in ebonix)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2007)

i hope that sasuke(time skip) is fast


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

He's actually very fast! Havn't any of you watched any of the gameplay yet?? If not you should!!


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

HeroHosami said:


> I would assume, Kuro, that there will be Sasuke, since he has been in every game so far, correct. Also, the two tailed Kyuubi has been long since passed in the series this is based on, so I also assume he will be in here.
> 
> If the two tailed Kyuubi form is not, they always have the Nine-Tailed form, when he only uses the abilities of the Kyuubi.
> 
> ...



The 2nd is decent in my opinion but the first is the greatest. He summons a tree, and burns you.its Legendary. Anyone notice that when you do the first hokages up ooo(i think its this one,i'll confirm later) its looks similar to sasuke up ooo.



arcanecapricorn said:


> i think i speak for everybody when i ask this question
> 
> will naruto trasform into _*4 tailed kyuubi*_ in this game?????????



Doubt it, when in the first accel he had one tail. They wouldnt jump form 1 to 4 like that. The main reason is to keep the game balanced. Adding four tailed naruto is over kill, if they did that then all of the characters would have some changes to them. Consider that in reality any hoke could defeat the konohamaru corps with a single punch, so in order to make it balanced they dont do things like that. Sometimes they do, so i wouldnt be surprised if hes in the games, but its for fanservice i believe.


----------



## DirzU (Nov 1, 2007)

kuro said:


> I hope that there will be Sasuke and 2 tailed Kyuubi



I hope your not talking about Accel 2? TS Sasuke was the first new character confirmed I believe, whilst 2 tailed Naruto is on the game-logo and we can see him in an ougi pic (with the giant chakra-hand)...

Check Destinator's Sig in this thread, he has all the information you want.

@HeroHosami
Not to be rude or anything, but check up on NHA2-data, you don't have to answer people's posts when you don't know those things for sure. (Not meaning to be disrespectfull, but it wouldn't hurt to inform you on the game a bit...)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

Ya, we are looking forward to K4T

And I think it would be nice if they added the markings for CS1 on the sound five.


> However I believe that its being made solely to compete with the naruto game on the 360.


 I think it will have no problems trouncing it.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

Your right Kaki, the markings for CS1 would be pretty badass!! Did they ever have them on Sasuke?? I don't ever remember seeing them!!


----------



## Xi (Nov 1, 2007)

Jihad, I can not remember either, but it would be pretty sweet, I must say.

Here is a starter question about this game, to get this topic going:

_Who would be your favorate character, to be as?_


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

HeroHosami said:


> Jihad, I can not remember either, but it would be pretty sweet, I must say.
> 
> Here is a starter question about this game, to get this topic going:
> 
> _Who would be your favorate character, to be as?_




Dont understand when you say "to be as" but I think your talking about a character you like to use when playing?????

I always play as Sakura,  I love the grab combos and the shuriken cancel combos, which lead to an infinite. Shes my most used character. My second character is Asuma, I abuse the throw , I love it, I play my opponent until they loose all their chakra and use his throw, It makes me giggle.


----------



## Xi (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Garlock, that is some good reasons to play as them and funny ones.

I would mainly choose, Nidaime, because he is my favorite character and the fact he uses water, which is my favorite thing in the world. If I had to choose someoneelse it would be, Neji, he is one of my other favorites in the series, and his technique is one of my favorites.

Also, I am sorry, I keep confusing you on my questions.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

HeroHosami said:


> Nice one Garlock, that is some good reasons to play as them and funny ones.
> 
> I would mainly choose, Nidaime, because he is my favorite character and the fact he uses water, which is my favorite thing in the world. If I had to choose someoneelse it would be, Neji, he is one of my other favorites in the series, and his technique is one of my favorites.
> 
> Also, I am sorry, I keep confusing you on my questions.



No biggie, Im a bit slow on the uptake sometimes. I like Nidaime too, his forward O is a great dash and his up up O is awesome. I still like the first hokage a bit more than the second though. Also,it is kinda funny why I use the characters I use, when I go to the gameroom at school and everyone goes crazy seeing that I have an imported naruto game I pick ten ten alot and spam her forward O, throwing hundreds of weapons.


----------



## Xi (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha, that sounds funny, Iw ould like to do that, yet I do not have a modded PS2, or anything of that sort to use those games. Yet, I hope I will soon, or wait until it comes out here, which will be in forever.

Anyway, Sakura is a good counter character, she can have some good attacks when used right, and Tenten just pounds people with those weapons, like mad. 

Nice choices, I must say.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

Modded ps2's are cheap, I saved up and bought one, I suggest everyone should do it considering all the good import games there are out there.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 1, 2007)

I am best with Itachi and part one Neji actually. Itachi has the perfect mix of speed and power, and if you can kawarimi very well, than he is one of the best characters in my opinion. Part one Neji I am just good with, I think probably because the mix of speed and power is sort of similar to Itachis, but obviously having less of both!


----------



## Xi (Nov 1, 2007)

I will look up on gting a modded PS2 soon. 

Itachi, he is a pretty good rounded character, overall, he is good to work with I must say.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 1, 2007)

I like Sakura and Temari. 
Powerful and very useful taunts.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> I like Sakura and Temari.
> Powerful and very useful taunts.



Thumbs up to another TS sakura player.Another  character I found myself using alot is kakashi. Using sharingan and summoning the two dogs is how how set up all my opponents for his ougi.


I hate Itahi, in the game, manga anime, anywhere and everywhere he is. I t would be hilarious if his vision blurred in the game. Imagine him doing a combo and he stops,"time out cant see" then BOOM

ALSO, what do you guys use when you do ougi's?

Button Mash - i use this, I'm really fast, I can input a button 38 times during the sequence

Button Input
Analog Spin


----------



## K!suke (Nov 2, 2007)

I personally enjoy using Asuma, 'cause if ur fighting a n00b who doesn't know how to kawi, the infinite throw is hilarious. But I tend to play as characters I really like in the show, so I primarily use Asuma and Time-Skip Shika. Although that will change with Narutimate Accel 2. *is excited over Time-Skip Kiba*


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 2, 2007)

In accel i found my self using Deidara alot , probly one of / is my favorite(s) . i really wanna use Sasori's real form tho, I wonder if he will play like CS2 Tayuya in his full puppet form


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope not!! Playing as CS2 Tayuya gets boring after a while, and besides, Sasori's puppets are not as big as the fricken troll things 

I also am excited about playing as Sasori though!! Playing as Hiruko Sasori just gets a little old, that is his name right?? Hiruko??


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 2, 2007)

yup, and he was fuck slow and useless, I hope that he will now rock!
still wonder how orochimaru will be update, hope his jutsu will be sen ei tha jutsu(the multiple snake attack that anko had,maybe with a longer range) and triple rashomon...
hope he will be at akatsuki level finaly


----------



## Hellion (Nov 2, 2007)

Believe it or not My Cousin is Great with Hiroku.  I can barely get close him, and he has great long range defense


----------



## destinator (Nov 2, 2007)

Ehm LOL you people actually know that Sasori is one if not the strongest and cheapest char in Accel 1, right!? I think he is even banned from some tournaments...


----------



## Hellion (Nov 2, 2007)

I think CC2 overcompensated his slowness way to much


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 2, 2007)

well...is true that he had strong attack and good defence...but I don't like to play as him, his slow movement are in contrast with speedy nature of this game...


----------



## Ronin (Nov 2, 2007)

destinator said:


> Ehm LOL you people actually know that Sasori is one if not the strongest and cheapest char in Accel 1, right!? I think he is even banned from some tournaments...



Hes, cheap but isnt much  of a threat. Anytime I play an experienced player using sasori, its basically run and get any item that causes explosive damage or poison. You just have to know how to adapt to your opponent. 

People say that shika is cheap but all of his traps can be avoided if you turtle, true shika is made for turtling but, for me, I trash talk when I turtle, it causes people to change their style of play and become offensive which isnt good because I am an asuma user, and you know how asuma loves to drain your chakra.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm I don't think I read up enough or even used Asuma to know this but, he drains your chakra away? How? And what does his taunt release do?


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 2, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Hmm I don't think I read up enough or even used Asuma to know this but, he drains your chakra away? How? And what does his taunt release do?



asuma awekening's make him cover his blade with wind-chakra, basicaly just a little power up...


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2007)

Sasori is a beast in NA1. xD

But Neji is my favorite character to use, although I pwn with any character.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't know that about Asuma, is it a taught or do you actually have to do somwthing to initiate it?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 2, 2007)

I honestly prefer kurenai over asuma....she's faster and I do much better with speed..


----------



## Ronin (Nov 2, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Hmm I don't think I read up enough or even used Asuma to know this but, he drains your chakra away? How? And what does his taunt release do?



When you do asumas throw, he slams you on the ground which drains your chakra, so once my opponent has no chakra I immediately do the throw since they cant do anything about it.



Krippler said:


> I didn't know that about Asuma, is it a taught or do you actually have to do somwthing to initiate it?




Chakra blades or chakra draining?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 2, 2007)

The blades


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 2, 2007)

So when you guys say drains chakra, you mean using his throw?

The chakra blades are his taunt.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, when he slams them you'll see the little chakra fly out....get it??


----------



## destinator (Nov 2, 2007)

new scan


Also it seems there will be more on master mode in about 2 weeks .


----------



## Xi (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot; Destinator, for that scan update of the game, I appreciate it.

It looks like it is going to be even better now, with the three team combat formation, which we knew about, but seeing it, is great.

Thanks  again.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 2, 2007)

So, now that we've seen the bridge scene in that scan, it's pretty much assumed KN4 will be in right, I mean you can see him perfectly in the new opening and all, it'd be lame if they just do something totally extrange like put KN2 instead...


----------



## Xi (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, you are right. It does seem that they put KN4, and if they put KN2, it would be odd, just as you said.

I hope they go have KN4, he would own, even though I am not the biggest fan of Naruto (character wise), but I would still fight as him, off and on, to get some fighting in with him.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 2, 2007)

Yamato is lookin even cooler now!! That cage looks pretty badass!!


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the scan again.
Looking good!


----------



## Pein (Nov 3, 2007)

I seriously want them to do a better story mode the one in accel was a pain to complete


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks for the scan.
but...i can't understand it >.>
 There's Yamato and Sai
Is there a Narutimate Accel FC in the fanclubs section?I'm planning on start one.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 3, 2007)

Not to bring up any old discussions in here, but Tobi should be in this game... shouldn't he? He did appear before Sai or Yamato.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 3, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Not to bring up any old discussions in here, but Tobi should be in this game... shouldn't he? He did appear before Sai or Yamato.



and what would he do? If tobi is supposed to be in it, then so is zetsu and half of akatsuki.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 3, 2007)

GARlock said:


> and what would he do?



Hmm... maybe he could participate in the game indirectly, such as in Deidara's ougis or as a support character? Just a thought. The Narutimate games also have a habit of making up techniques for characters (which I enjoy), I wouldn't be surprised if they made up stuff for Tobi.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the three man team, it's like that other PS2 game.  Cool mokuton jutsu.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 4, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Hmm... maybe he could participate in the game indirectly, such as in Deidara's ougis or as a support character? Just a thought. The Narutimate games also have a habit of making up techniques for characters (which I enjoy), I wouldn't be surprised if they made up stuff for Tobi.



I am sure that the made up stuff gets run by some higher ups, maybe Kishi himself, and isn't just completely and randomly made up just for the game.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 4, 2007)

If they put Tobi into the game, they might be spoiling it too much. He hasn't shown any moves in the manga yet let alone the anime. It'd be hard to make up moves for him haha.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 4, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> If they put Tobi into the game, they might be spoiling it too much. He hasn't shown any moves in the manga yet let alone the anime. It'd be hard to make up moves for him haha.



great answer,nuff said.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 4, 2007)

sry for you ultimate deadpool,but we alredy know 9/10 of the new character, just one is still missing, and probably he will be 4tknaruto, however, that's not confirmed jet, so maybe tobi will be there, but I think that that's pretty hard,much more of hidan and kakuzu, they will not add a character just because he talk and grab a ring as tobi did till now
probably, if 4tknaruto wouldn't be the last character he will be someone from the film...


----------



## geostigma (Nov 4, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Not really sure what you mean in general but all the characters from previous narultimate games have been confirmed. So all of the hokages will be in the game just like the first naruto accel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ps3 is region free for ps3 games Only. IE you can buy a ps3 game from asia and it will work fine on your ps3, but if you get a ps2 game from region 2 and have a US player it won't work.
I have heard no stories of ps3s malfunctioning, though I've heard alot for one of the other systems, which Ive been holding off on buying until they fix that and heating issues.

PS3 is now $400, and theres  the $500 80 gig version. Japan might be more expensive in currency exchange but they got a cool ceramic white one and Dual Shock 3 is out already I think. So it's starting to sell there. And NA3 could have a good base on ps3 both in the US and Japan a year from now.

But unfortunately for those of you who wanted a 60GB ps3, there was no price cut on that because they stopped making it months ago. In fact as of November in the US its harder to find them online (IE amazon stopped selling), and most new ones cost over $500 because they're getting more and more rare. But you can get 5 free blu-rays with mail in after purchase, and amazon had a deal where you got 2 extra free blu-rays on purchase (not sure if its still going). the $400 one comes with Spiderman 3 as well, and the 80GB comes with a game.

I'm guessing NA3 will cover the arc after the one thats starting now in the anime, and maybe the start of the one after that, so it has a good amount of new characters.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 4, 2007)

thanx for the scan DES 

LS^^


----------



## K!suke (Nov 4, 2007)

@GARlock: You're an Asuma user as well? Can you give me some tips on play style? Because I use him as my main, but I find that his X-dash range and his down down o range is terrible, I also don't play against any really serious players, so I'd like to get some tips from someone who knows what they're doing. *is making assumptions*


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 4, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I am sure that the made up stuff gets run by some higher ups, maybe Kishi himself, and isn't just completely and randomly made up just for the game.



No, I know they aren't just random, just kinda based off of existing known techniques, anime-only techniques, or things said/hinted.



kamikazekage said:


> If they put Tobi into the game, they might be spoiling it too much. He hasn't shown any moves in the manga yet let alone the anime. It'd be hard to make up moves for him haha.



What we do know for sure is that he has blinding speed that they could work with, and Deidara could also be included in his jutsus/ougis. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's also an Uchiha, so that opens him up for the Uchiha's katon techniques: Dragon Flame, Mythical Fire Phoenix, and Grand Fireball. He's also opened to the MS techniques Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu... sure, we don't know if Tobi can use MS, but who could the 3rd MS user be that Itachi mentioned? And he's still a Sharingan user, which means he could pretty much know any technique.


 

I used a spoiler-tag because I really don't know if I'm allowed to talk about that stuff in here, lol.


----------



## DirzU (Nov 4, 2007)

Deadpool, they're not gonna spoil the entire anime-audience, so NO they're not gonna add those things. And judging from Kakashi, maybe not all MS are the same, nor their techniques. Yeesh, keep it real and think logically...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 4, 2007)

I was keeping it realistic, that's why I said that his jutsus and ougi could be variations of his insane speed and his teamwork with Deidara. Heck, part of his ougi could be his "that jutsu," and of course we won't see what it does, but it's powerful, lol. That other stuff I mentioned was just something to think about. Anyway, Tobi is incredibly popular so it's not out of the question that he could be playable.

This game is coming out next month and most likely goes through all of the events, and maybe more, of the arc that just started two weeks ago. So 4 episodes a month, each episode being about an entire chapter drawn out (like how in the manga it took a few panels for Kakashi to teleport Deidara's arm off, but in the anime it took half an episode) or two chapters if we're lucky... that's 7 episodes (since they didn't show last week's episodes) before the game comes out. How long did that chapter run for in the manga, anyway? People that only watches the anime are going to be majorly spoiled if they play this game.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes they would, but I am sure that anime only watchers already know this and approach at their own risk!!


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm.....................
Anyone have any ideas on Hinata's new ougi? Looks pwnsome. ^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 5, 2007)

I am somewhat sure that the game is following the anime and not the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If they add Tobi and show him throw katons left and right, everyone following the anime only will be like WTF H4X. Not only that but the people reading the manga hasn't even seen him use any "uchiha" powers.


----------



## destinator (Nov 5, 2007)

The game is following the anime, otherwise we would have gotten new games while the fillers of death...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 5, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If they add Tobi and show him throw katons left and right, everyone following the anime only will be like WTF H4X. Not only that but the people reading the manga hasn't even seen him use any "uchiha" powers.



True, but I still think it's very possible at this point to add Tobi. Make up some combos, give him two jutsus, which could be anything. In Ultimate Ninja 2 (the only one I've played thus far, sadly): Kisame wailed on you with his sword, Hinata gave herself support items, Tenten gave herself weapons, and Sealed Orochimaru had Kabuto come out and help. So there are possibilities for Tobi. Then there is his Ougi... I could see it now...

Beginning Ougi: Tobi gets knocked on the ground and calls for Deidara's help, saying it's too hard. Deidara gets mad and starts having his clay bombs chase Tobi, who runs... fast, and screams. He keeps running past the opponent whom keeps getting blown up by the bombs. Deidara then says "not bad, Tobi. Now you know what to do! Hmm!" Tobi salutes and says "Yes senpai!"

Continued Ougi: Deidara asks if Tobi's done planting the bombs, Tobi jumps out from underground and says they're ready, but trips and begs Deidara not to detonate the bombs, then they explode and there's smoke everywhere.

Continued Ougi: Before the smoke settles, we hear the opponent scream. When the smoke clears, Tobi's standing over him/her. Tobi starts gloating about how he beat the opponent in one blow with his "super-cool jutsu," but Deidara gets annoyed and says that "it was a combined effort, hmm!"

(That's still how Ougi's work in Narutimate Accel 2, right?)


----------



## Bass (Nov 5, 2007)

On the discussion of Tobi in NA2, maybe he could get the Green-suit Naruto treatment.

A joke character with a sweet moveset and one awesome ougi that doesn't spoil anything.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 5, 2007)

is there any news on the fighting engine and game play. because i heard that they are bringing back support characters.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 5, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is there any news on the fighting engine and game play. because i heard that they are bringing back support characters.



just read what was written till now 

anywhere, stop chatting about tobi, is impossible at 100% that he will be there, and if for a strange reason he will be,he will never had ougi with deidara, the game didn't go so far,and onestly, I prefer to know that there will be 4tk naruto than tobi


----------



## Rock Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

Is installing one of those flip tops difficult?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 5, 2007)

Rock Lee said:


> Is installing one of those flip tops difficult?



I don't know myself, but here's something a guy posted:





-OZN- said:


> stop chatting about tobi, is impossible at 100% that he will be there, and if for a strange reason he will be,he will never had ougi with deidara, the game didn't go so far, andonestly, I prefer to know that there will be 4tk naruto than tobi



Tobi is on everyone's mind. 4-Tailed Naruto can just replace 1-Tailed Naruto, but Tobi would be a completely new character. And why wouldn't he have an ougi with Deidara? Konohamaru had an ougi with his friends, Hanabi had an ougi with her father, Ino had an ougi with her father, Naruto had an ougi with Minato, Orochimaru had an ougi with the Sound Four, and Gaara, Temari, Kankuro, Kiba, Hinata, Shino, and Tenten all had ougis with their teammates.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 5, 2007)

What I'm waiting for is to know how Sasori Puppet and Sandaime Kazekage puppet will fight, they're range, how broken they are (I assure they WILL be broken) and they're in game range. (Long)
Oh yeah, I REALLY hope Hiruko get's a powerup, by showing his shell he can move faster and attack better...

I'm also wishful on Orochimaru, I wish he fought exactly as he did before, and has a powerup where he fights like he did in Part II... 

Also looking forward to doing a Sasuke vs. Deidara battle...



*Spoiler*: _As for Tobi:_ 



He should not be included with Deidara, because we know he becomes his partner later on... When Hidan and Kakuzu are introduced...

If anything he should just have an ougi making fun of people, kinda like Chiyo's jutsu in Accel... He could also be made to fight at a good speed as a little hint... Oh and pure Taijutsu.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm excited about the Sasori+Kazekage too, it's going to be awesome! Well, I won't know myself, but they'll probably post videos on Youtube, lol.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 5, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'm excited about the Sasori+Kazekage too, it's going to be awesome! Well, I won't know myself, but they'll probably post videos on Youtube, lol.



Yeah, I have to mod my ps3 and find a way to get the game...

I'm guessing the Sandaime Kazekage will be similar to Karasu in his fighting, with alot of speed I guess...
But how will they incorporate his regular traps? You think he'll be a regular puppet and then powerup to Satetsu abilities... (Satetsu Kaihou cutscene> Anime)

Also, how will Sasori play? He has so many different versions... Maybe they will pull a Naruto and when Hiruko's health is low he takes off the cloak and shows his Shell, at 60% health, thus improving his movement and speed?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 5, 2007)

When I heard that the PS3 could play Japanese games with no problem, I got excited... then I found out it can't play Japanese PS2 games and I got upset. I was really planning on getting this game for the PS3... when I got a PS3, lol. Say, the PS3 can play PS2 games, right? ::: If I don't figure something out, I won't be playing this game until it comes out in America in 2010, but by that time I'm going to be lusting after Narutimate Accel 5!

I don't know what to expect from the Kazekage puppet, he was never used to actually fight, but I wonder what Sasori's jutsus will be with him? Will he use the Iron Sand, or will that be saved for the Ougis? Actually, I wonder if "Autumnal Showers" is going to replace Sasori's shurikens?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 5, 2007)

That actually sounds like it could be the case Mibu, but I hope that its not. Cause if someone is really good with Sasori, and they rarely ever get below 60%, then I would think that it would get a little boring then eh?? After a while of course!! ONLY ANOTHER MONTH AND A HALF!!


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 5, 2007)

The kazekage puppet had some effective attacks. Off the top of my head, poison gas, shooting out a crap load of arms, knives, and of course, iron sand.
Hopefully these all come into play haha.

Btw. I had a flip top before on my old ps2. Don't know why but I guess I was pretty lazy and got annoyed at swaping out cds. After I got my slim ps2, went straight to chipping and never looked back. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 5, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> The kazekage puppet had some effective attacks. Off the top of my head, poison gas, shooting out a crap load of arms, knives, and of course, iron sand.
> Hopefully these all come into play haha.
> 
> Btw. I had a flip top before on my old ps2. Don't know why but I guess I was pretty lazy and got annoyed at swaping out cds. After I got my slim ps2, went straight to chipping and never looked back. Best money I ever spent.



But I see his arms+poison combo being used in one of his Ougis, and his iron sand being used in his other Ougi(s).

How does chipping work, how much does it cost, and where did you get it at?


----------



## RK454 (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you think they should add some of the kazekages, like garra's father or the other kage that was the puppet in his nomarl form as extra charcter? or someone else????


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 5, 2007)

The 3rd Kazekage as a playable character would be freak'n awesome, but Gaara's father could not be playable, we know absolutely nothing about what he can do.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 5, 2007)

I got the chip(modbo) done from some guy that actually lived a few blocks away from me. Chip+installation was about $60. Last I heard he was done with chipping systems though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> The 3rd Kazekage as a playable character would be freak'n awesome, but Gaara's father could not be playable, we know absolutely nothing about what he can do.


they could ask kishimoto for permision to make them attacks,ect and human third kazekage would be awesome


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2007)

why do i get the feeling that they might ban human sasori in tournaments when this game comes out.


----------



## Xi (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, for once I can see why they might, yet I do not think they will to be honest.

If it a game tournament, everyone should ba able to use any character they want, it is one of those freedom of choice things, unless the rules are amended to suit that game.

We will have to wait and see, right?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 6, 2007)

Why would they ban him?? Any character can be beaten if the opponent is tacticle enough right??


----------



## Xi (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, that character technically has nothing to do with it, it is how the user uses the character in the right way.

So basically, no characters are stronger than each other, or considered weak, it is the users controls that make them win or loss.

The means, I see no reason to ban Sasori or any characters from any tournaments.

I hope someone can agree with me.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 6, 2007)

HeroHosami said:


> Well, that character technically has nothing to do with it, it is how the user uses the character in the right way.
> 
> So basically, no characters are stronger than each other, or considered weak, it is the users controls that make them win or loss.
> 
> ...



Cant agree with you because TS Shika and sasori have already ben banned in tourneys (accel 1) and some characters are so cheap that seasoned veterans can be beat by noobs. Easiest case is MVC2, anyone could pick magneto, push four buttons with the right timing(continuously) and have an infinite combo.

Also, how can you say that nobody is stronger than the other? Are you saying that konahamaru corps has the same amount of strength as kisame,sasori or any of the hokages. Characters are stronger, they do different damage, but it does depend greatly on skill.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 6, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Cant agree with you because TS Shika and sasori have already ben banned in tourneys (accel 1) and some characters are so cheap that seasoned veterans can be beat by noobs. Easiest case is MVC2, anyone could pick magneto, push four buttons with the right timing(continuously) and have an infinite combo,.



True, and I don't disagree with you, but it's just as you said, *anyone* could pick magneto.


----------



## Xi (Nov 6, 2007)

Yet, you are missing the most important point also.

Lets say I picked Konohamaru, and you picked Sasori, and lets say you are a veteran and I was too. I bet, if I used him right, Konohamaru could beat Sasori, even if he is a weak ninja.

It is all just the way you play them, not their level. Let us put this in real life terms.

An average sized guy and a huge guy, the average guy wins, how you ask? Well the average sized guy, played his moves right, and killed the huge guy, while the huge was too cocky.

That may not be a good analogy, but it was the best I could think of at the moment. 

So, I hope this may make my opinion a bit more stronger.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 6, 2007)

HeroHosami said:


> Yet, you are missing the most important point also.
> 
> Lets say I picked Konohamaru, and you picked Sasori, and lets say you are a veteran and I was too. I bet, if I used him right, Konohamaru could beat Sasori, even if he is a weak ninja.
> 
> ...



Yea, its not a good analogy but if you look and see, at the end of my post I did say skill is a major factor.



			
				GARlock said:
			
		

> Characters are stronger, they do different damage, but it does depend greatly on skill.


----------



## Xi (Nov 6, 2007)

Ah, now you did not listen to me, now did you?

I said, we are both veterans, same skill. It is kind of luck, right? or just pure timing?

It is kind of an odd conception, but I guess we are both entitled to our opinion on it anyway, correct?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 6, 2007)

Will narutimate accel 2 have online capability?
I am vet on Narutimate hero 3 so  guess it would be fun to test my skills against other ppl.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't think so buddeh


----------



## Xi (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I have not heard anything about online play, and if there is, we would probably have to wait until the game comes out to see.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 6, 2007)

If there is, then it probably wont work on slip top,swap magic ps2s. The DNAS wouldnt work, not sure if it has to e verified on jap games like here in the USA but if so, then all of us with swap magic are screwed.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 6, 2007)

Jihad said:


> True, and I don't disagree with you, but it's just as you said, *anyone* could pick magneto.



It would suck if there were 100 people playing as Sasori though, looking for an easy win.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 6, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Will narutimate accel 2 have online capability?
> I am vet on Narutimate hero 3 so  guess it would be fun to test my skills against other ppl.



It's the PS2.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 6, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It would suck if there were 100 people playing as Sasori though, looking for an easy win.



I never said that it wouldn't suck, I just said that it's still perfectly fair as long as everyone has the same options as the opponent.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 7, 2007)

In the gaming world, major skills against major hacks would equal the same level.
Can't really decide if human sasori would have major exploits. Game hasn't even released yet.
Anyways. Online play would be great! Wouldn't see it working on any American ps2's though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 7, 2007)

New update on CC2 but its not about Accel 2 >_< 
its about the previous Games of Naruto - Website ( New look ) 
very cool I guess lol


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool, but not as cool as some decent accel updates would be


----------



## Banshi (Nov 7, 2007)

this game wont be able to be played online, unless somebody makes a way like some people did with melee
but the next one will most likely be for ps3, and i think it will, if it doesnt then their lazy, or something is seriously wrong


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2007)

My Re-L is better than yours.


----------



## Ninmedic (Nov 7, 2007)

I am veteran at playing the Naruto Ultimate Ninja series especially the Accel. I am anticipating that the new Naruto Accel 2 game will be way better then Accel 1. I am particularly excited about playing the updated Chiyo. I was thinking after Chiyo had Sasori's Parents, and then does her ougi with the 10 puppets, maybe she is powered up like Naruto and the kyuubi. I would see Chiyo as having the following combinations with the 10 puppets ability.
Chiyo can attack regularly with huge puppet with horns and slicing "tenten" puppet.
down, down, X = Sanbou kyukkai with three buddhist puppets and vortex
up, up, X =  black hair puppet with chakra blade
-> -> -> + X = puppet with skeleton arms and blast
-> -> up + X = puppet with cables in head
Ougis:
1) Puppet with sealing ball like used to attack Sasori
2) Ultimate attack using all ten puppets at once

I think that would be an awesome use of Chiyo with the 10 puppets. Remember, this is just my perception of what Chiyo could have the potential and using her 10 puppets with.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm also very interested in Chiyo-sama... Fighting with strong puppetreers will ROCK. (I plan on defeating Sarutobi first, then Deidara and finally Orochimaru)

Also looking forward to a Sasori  vs TS Sasuke...  UMM YEAH!! (I'll play with both though)

And finally OROCHIMARU!! Orochimaru vs Deidara anyone? Sasuke? Kakashi? *MK*???


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2007)

damn did show any new ougi's.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 8, 2007)

Banshi said:


> this game wont be able to be played online, unless somebody makes a way like some people did with melee
> but the next one will most likely be for ps3, and i think it will, if it doesnt then their lazy, or something is seriously wrong


you do realize that this game is on the ps2 right........


----------



## Banshi (Nov 8, 2007)

^^......yeah, why are you stating the obvious?......


Krippler said:


> My Re-L is better than yours.


real=win +reps


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 8, 2007)

anyone think TS Sasuke will have some kind of jutsu that surrounds him in lightning, damaging the opponent if they get near?? I think that would be cool, maybe a little cheap, but still cool


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 8, 2007)

Jihad said:


> anyone think TS Sasuke will have some kind of jutsu that surrounds him in lightning, damaging the opponent if they get near?? I think that would be cool, maybe a little cheap, but still cool



he has that already, remember?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 8, 2007)

sorry, guess I forgot  my fault.....

Anywayz, when are they gonna show some Sasori and Chiyo updates anywayz??


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 8, 2007)

well, usualy the new scan are published fryday, so hope for tomorrow


----------



## destinator (Nov 8, 2007)

IchiTenshou said:


> New update on CC2 but its not about Accel 2 >_<
> its about the previous Games of Naruto - Website ( New look )
> very cool I guess lol



New update? It looks like that for week(s) o.O

edit:

Well now there is new update...



Another new front pic ^^


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 9, 2007)

it seems there is some kind of new interview, can someone traslate it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2007)

that one nice ino picture


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 9, 2007)

I seriusly hope that this time in -game rasengan would look better,
I don't like the cutscene with the rasengan-ball throwing away the opponent, it would be cool if this will be in real time and a lot faster


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 9, 2007)

I completely agree OZN, and it looks like Ino might have some badass new moves!!  You know, that don't involve throwing flowers!!


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 9, 2007)

right, she use transfer body jutsu, 
it would be cool if she can take control of the partner character and can use him to attack you...or something other that involve her real jutsu


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 9, 2007)

well its official, TS ino and TS choji are in the game. now im just waiting on TS kiba, TS hinata and my boy TS shino!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 9, 2007)

GARlock said:


> If there is, then it probably wont work on slip top,swap magic ps2s. The DNAS wouldnt work, not sure if it has to e verified on jap games like here in the USA but if so, then all of us with swap magic are screwed.



and those with solded console?


----------



## destinator (Nov 9, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> well its official, TS ino and TS choji are in the game. now im just waiting on TS kiba, TS hinata and my boy TS shino!



They all were confirmed to be in the game weeks ago o.O


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 9, 2007)

destinator said:


> They all were confirmed to be in the game weeks ago o.O



i meant scans and gameplay


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 9, 2007)

I especially can't wait for Hinata gameplay......*giggles in excitement*


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 9, 2007)

holy fuck, was ino tits always that big?


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 9, 2007)

Ninja Genius said:


> holy fuck, was ino tits always that big?



LOL! you realy are a genius


----------



## K!suke (Nov 9, 2007)

Ninja Genius said:


> holy fuck, was ino tits always that big?



I said the exact same thing, except with caps and proper grammar. Yes, all done in my head. >_>


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 9, 2007)

destinator said:


> New update? It looks like that for week(s) o.O
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



I like the new front pic Ino is looking awesome so thanx!


----------



## Ronin (Nov 9, 2007)

Ino is looking so sexy....


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 9, 2007)

So we have to wait until next friday to get more updates??


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 9, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i meant scans and gameplay



Weren't there already scans a few pages back?


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 9, 2007)

I heart Ino.  Thanks to who posted that link.

Hopefully she'll have medical ninjutsu & Shinranshin no Jutsu - even though it's filler for her.  Ooh, or take over the mind of a powerful animal and have it kick the shit out of her opponent.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 10, 2007)

That would kick ass RyRy!! 

I never even thought of the animal thing 

You be a genius of some sort huh??


----------



## Seany (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking good Ino


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2007)

well they could give Ino a mind blast tecnique similar to Conbution Man of Avatar but whit not the explosion only that it push the character


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ino looks kick ass.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ino my dear O_o.
I hope for some new ougis and a brand new Master Mode. ( I don't care if they get rid of the Hero Mode )


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 10, 2007)

Is there no scan this week? or any new videos?

LS^^


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 10, 2007)

I think all we got was the Ino pic, but it is still awesome enough to hold me over until next week


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 10, 2007)

Jihad said:


> That would kick ass RyRy!!
> 
> I never even thought of the animal thing
> 
> You be a genius of some sort huh??



Oh yeah.  If you look up genius in the dictionary, I'm basically the definition.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 10, 2007)

oh, makes perfect sense!! 

What would my definition be??


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 10, 2007)

Painfully average.

No, I'm kidding. XD. 

Truth is, I've never played a Naruto PS2 game before - but I fully plan on getting this one.  It seems like it'd be hard to navigate though, because I know only basic Japanese, hardly any kanji.  I did make it through Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 pretty easily, but I did have a translation by my side.

What are some special features of the past games?  What is Master and Hero mode?  Is it with all the pre-skip characters?  Cause I'd probably only get this game if it had them in it, too.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 11, 2007)

I saw fights with it. It looks awesome.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Nov 11, 2007)

Yay for giant Chouji


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 11, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> What are some special features of the past games?  What is Master and Hero mode?  Is it with all the pre-skip characters?  Cause I'd probably only get this game if it had them in it, too.



It's going to have about 61 characters by my count, both pre-time skip and post-time skip:

Asuma Sarutobi
Anko Mitarashi
Chiyo
*Choji Akimichi*
Deidara
First Hokage
*Gaara*
Haku
Hanabi Hyuga
*Hinata Hyuga
Ino Yamanaka*
Itachi Uchiha
Jiraiya 
Jirobo
Kabuto Yakushi
Kakashi Hatake
*Kankuro
Kiba Inuzuka*
Kidomaru
Kimimaro Kaguya
Kisame Hoshigaki
Konohamaru
Kurenai Yuhi (yet to be confirmed, but was in the last 2 games)
Might Guy
Minato Namikaze (yet to be confirmed, but was in the last 2 games)
*Neji Hyuga
Naruto Uzumaki*
Orochimaru 
*Rock Lee*
Sai
Sakon/Ukon
*Sakura Haruno*
Sarutobi
*Sasori
Sasuke Uchiha*
Second Hokage
*Shino Aburame*
Shizune
*Shikamaru Nara*
Tayuya
*Temari*
*Tenten*
Tsunade
Yamato
Zabuza Momochi

::NOTE:: Ones in bold are playable as either pre-time skip or post-time skip. Sasori also appears to be playable with either Hiruko or 3rd Kazekage.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 11, 2007)

the numbers of characters is gonna be 62 so we still got one character left I think, its either Tobi or Konohamaru TS XD

LS^^


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2007)

im hopin the last characters is konohamaru...hes pretty cool.
they could give him kage bunshin/rasengan/summnig as a joke maybe...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 11, 2007)

TS choji is going to be so sweet. i mean he can use his expanion jutsu and fight regularly  as a giant, and just stomp the shit out of everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 11, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> the numbers of characters is gonna be 62 so we still got one character left I think, its either Tobi or Konohamaru TS XD
> 
> LS^^



It has to be Tobi!!


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 11, 2007)

Iruka/Mizuki aren't in this game?  That's odd.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 11, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It has to be Tobi!!



I hope soo 

LS^^


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 11, 2007)

Kurenai is in this game. *Finally!*


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 11, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Kurenai is in this game. *Finally!*



Kurenai first appeared in Narutimate Hero 3/Ultimate Ninja 3.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 12, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Iruka/Mizuki aren't in this game?  That's odd.



Don't think they were ever in any of the games. Their roles weren't too big imo.

And kurenai's been in the game as long as I have known.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, Kurenai has been in this game for quite some time now....but it is still exciting


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't get why you people want ts konohamaru to be in this game...
I will hate them as much as I can if they will make an useless character like him instead of 4tk naruto or tobi (in my mind they are the only 2 possible missing one, even if honestly I think that's near to the impossible that tobi will be in)


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm having a field day with this. First we get more updates on Accel 2, now we get a date for Ultimate Ninja 3 in he US.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 12, 2007)

really?? Whats the release date??


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 12, 2007)

March 2008 I think, I cant remember it, but I think that it is around march XP

LS^^


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2007)

I just can't w8 4 Dec.20th for this.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I just can't w8 4 Dec.20th for this.



you're not alone mate, I'm counting the days that still miss


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 12, 2007)

Only a little over a month to go!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2007)

Ya, it's kinda strange they never really added Iruka or the sound three.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 12, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, it's kinda strange they never really added Iruka or the sound three.



Sound 3 was always the biggest fucking mystery to me. Y the hell are they not in this game. TENTEN is in the game!

Iruka = Shit. Leave his ass out. Good for nothing.

And wtf man, are these images on the CC2 site ingame, cuz that looks like str8 up art. The supers have definately been given upgrades graphics wise.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 12, 2007)

> Don't think they were ever in any of the games. Their roles weren't too big imo.


Iruka has always been in the Gekitou Ninja Taisen series - and Mizuki was added in the 2nd one.

The sound 3 should have definitely been added..but it's probably too late now.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 12, 2007)

Its never too late my friend, never


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 12, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> Sound 3 was always the biggest fucking mystery to me. Y the hell are they not in this game. TENTEN is in the game!
> 
> Iruka = Shit. Leave his ass out. Good for nothing.
> 
> And wtf man, are these images on the CC2 site ingame, cuz that looks like str8 up art. The supers have definately been given upgrades graphics wise.



i totally agree i mean for god sakes they put konohamaru,hinabi, and guy suit naruto in fucking NH3. so why the hell is dosu,zaku, and kin not in theses games... at least they have moves that they could acually fight with. dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone got a phone number we can call to complain about such issues


----------



## destinator (Nov 13, 2007)

Narutimate Accel 2 CM 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPcksI57ZxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 13, 2007)

^appreciate.
thanks


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks des.
Looking real nice!


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Des!! The story mode looks like a lot more fun than its predecesor!! 

I can't wait!! Sai looks fun to use in this mode!!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 13, 2007)

shino!,shino!,shino!,shino!,shino!!!!!!


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 13, 2007)

from the video seems that even gai team has been upgraded, lee use a combo-kick that he don't had before


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeash!! 

This makes meh very happy


----------



## _sai_ (Nov 14, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> from the video seems that even gai team has been upgraded, lee use a combo-kick that he don't had before



yeah i think or more like i hope they are upgraded


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope we can chose this time if use neji's kaiten in classic way(like in NH game) or like a counter combo(like in NA),
maybe something like: if you push circle while in "kaiten pose" you'll do it in-game...


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree. But the counter does make it harder to time the kaiten, which is a good thing because in NH that attack really did a lot of damage, even though it took up a lot of chakra as well.

But for the damage that it did in NH, you'd think it would be harder to time, but it wasn't


----------



## Ninmedic (Nov 14, 2007)

Neji's kaiten was the greatest in NH! I do not like the counter in NA because when an opponent sends kunai and you do TS Neji counterattack, it's always too late...but when use it in NH, it's quick. I want TS Neji with NH kaiten back.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 14, 2007)

This is true, but in NH, I don't know anyone who would waste so much chakra just to counter kunai, when all you have to do is throw kunai back at them to cancel out the other kunai....or just jump....


----------



## nick65 (Nov 14, 2007)

it just looks cool and it ws handy to black several kunai item and tentens kunai everywhere atack


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 14, 2007)

Tenten's "kurenai everywhere" attack is one of the easiest attacks to kawarimi out of, but I do agree with you that it looks cool, and the kaiten is worth doing in a non serious match


----------



## Pein (Nov 14, 2007)

new tv commercial


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG badass 

Thanks pein


----------



## Ninmedic (Nov 14, 2007)

I like to play with unlimited chakra because when you are trying to do a level 3 ougi and you get hit against the tree or the ground or something where you get draineda  little bit of chakra, it gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 14, 2007)

Sure it gets annoying, but its way more fun and challenging to play without unlimited chakra. Playing with unlimited chakra is way too easy....at least for me anywayz....


----------



## destinator (Nov 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> new tv commercial



Posted on the page before .

Btw a recent thread on the CC2 forums caught my eye.

[DLMURL]http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=en&u=http://www.cc2.co.jp/cgi-bin/nrtA2_bbs/nrta2_wforum.cgi%3Fno%3D2229%26reno%3Dno%26oya%3D2229%26mode%3Dmsgview%26page%3D0&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.cc2.co.jp/narutoA2/index.html%26hl%3Den[/DLMURL]

Seems like there will be 2tails and 4tails (no separate slot).


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG I am so fricken excited!! 

That is gonna kick so much ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _sai_ (Nov 14, 2007)

destinator said:


> Posted on the page before .
> 
> Btw a recent thread on the CC2 forums caught my eye.
> 
> ...



w000t hell yeah 2 tails and 4 tails that=0wnage
i can imagine me kicking my cuzzins as$ all day with 4 tails.


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2007)

Its no 100% confirmation but 4tails should be in the game and it sounds legit to me^^


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey, that info was a s good as true to me!! Now I just hope they don't dissapoint me and show us an update with 4tail gameplay


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2007)

Seeing the new replies to that post it seems confirmed that this info is legit .


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 15, 2007)

Des, you never fail at getting me all excited....but then I look at the date and realize how far away it still is


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2007)

A bit more than a month. Time flies by so fast that you wont even notice ^^


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope so!! Some updates would help me take my mind off it though....they should come out tomorrow right??


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2007)

Uhm yeah should be . And most likely next week when vjump comes out .


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG YESSSS!!! 

I know that as soon as they come out, you'll post them here!! Cause your awesome like that!!


----------



## destinator (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks to Ky as usual...nice weekend


----------



## Booyah112 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice job des.  Looks like Shizune/Jiraya’s got a new move, and maybe alt costumes in this version, instead of the color change.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy shit they even upgraded TonTon!! 

This game is definitely gonna rock!!


----------



## DirzU (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Des, finally a usefull post, it's been a while... 

And WOW is Jiraiya FINALLY getting an update with in-game-summons (except Gamabunta)? 'Cause I posted that idea in this thread *hehe*, and Kurenai looks strangely more professional with her Jounin-vest.

Seems that Asuma's personal item are his Chakra-blades, Kurenai a scroll (I think, maybe it's just the teleportscroll), Itachi has a special Kunai (/EXCITED !!) and the rest I can't really make out.

Story Mode doesn't really grab my attention, but the squadrunning (treejumping) will probably be nice, and using other characters might make it better then NA1's SM.

Meh, Thx again Des, +reps


----------



## Ninmedic (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow...Kurenai has her original Jounin outfit. That's kinda of strange since the only time she wore it was when you went to go see Lord Hiashi. Wonder why she has the outfit now?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 16, 2007)

Because it is complete and total smex thats why


----------



## Gene (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmm the style of adventure mode doesn't look too different besides the tag teams.


----------



## Ninmedic (Nov 16, 2007)

So has 4tk confirmed to be the 10th character?


----------



## destinator (Nov 16, 2007)

Ninmedic said:


> So has 4tk confirmed to be the 10th character?



Nothing has been confirmed yet, but according to a forum thread on the official cc2 forums it seems 4tk will be a transformations.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 16, 2007)

Any new gameplay vids?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I don't think so this week


----------



## destinator (Nov 16, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Any new gameplay vids?



There was a new commercial this week. Check the pages before or my sig .


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update des.
Doesn't seem like too much to get excited over thought imo.

btw what's going on with the picture to the left of sakura?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 17, 2007)

why does Kurenai have chuunin/jounin vest on?  btw thanx for the scan des 

LS^^


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 17, 2007)

How come nobody likes Kurenai with the vest?? I think its sexy!! Is anybody with me here??


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 17, 2007)

me mate! chunin vest  is coolest than the bandage dress that she usualy had, however, I'm happy that even old character like tsunade,shizune,jiraija ecc did get an update...
that make my aspettation for this game very high


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 17, 2007)

Jihad said:


> How come nobody likes Kurenai with the vest?? I think its sexy!! Is anybody with me here??



I didn't say that I dont like it  I asked why she got it? and why changing it now, maybe we will get alt.outfits in A2 XD

LS^^


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't like the vest - hopefully they keep her regular outfit, too.  Shizune does need some more ougis.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 17, 2007)

if the petals werent in the picture could you tell that it was her?

I just think the vest doesnt suit her.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 17, 2007)

actually it does alittle, but still her white outfit is much more sexy on her  and when will Cc2 add the feature to choose outfits in the Narutimate Series :S

LS^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 17, 2007)

I could've told it was her without the petals.
I hope there's at least 3 ougis for everyone. 
It was boring watching the same ones over and over for kurenai, asuma, etc.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, considering the fact that her name is written there, yes I would have been able to tell.


----------



## Ninmedic (Nov 17, 2007)

GARlock said:


> if the petals werent in the picture could you tell that it was her?
> 
> I just think the vest doesnt suit her.



I doubt that the would let us choose the outfits. Remember Shizune in Naruto Hero 3, she wore the Jounin vest. Then in Naruto Accel she had her regular purple outfit on. But they might let us change with some of them...


I was thinking of team ougis and I thought of one for the Sand Siblings. Since Gaara controls the sand and Temari the wind, they could join them together to make a Sand Tornado. That would be crazy.

Not that it would matter much but they should also do team ougis with the Sand siblings in the rescue sasuke arc.


----------



## what a drag (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the kurenai vest!


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 17, 2007)

I have 3 questions and *I'd be happy to rep anyone who sufficiently answers them.
* 
Would the item listed here 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.1sourcegaming.com/productdetails/p2-swapmagic-2disconly-p2-slimfliptop.html


(Swap Magic for PS2 slim & flip top) be enough to play the game?  Or would I need something else?

How easy are these to use?  I'm used to using the simple Freeloader for Gamecube, but these seem really complex - and I'm bad with directions.  Also, why are there 2 discs?

Can you use an English memory card with this game?

I know there's one button to attack, and one for kunai and all - but how do complex combos?  Just use the same button a few times?


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 17, 2007)

Not that I care about rep...

1. Yes.
2. I'm not sure about the new flip-tops but I had to disassemble my PS2 to install it. Follow the instructions carefully or you're screwed.
Two disc because 1 is for DVD games and the other is for CD games.
3.Yes.
4.Complex combos are done by pressing O and holding different directions on the directional pad. Also holding the down button and pressing O is different from pressing O THEN holding the down button...if that made any  sense.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 18, 2007)

Do I don't need a slide tool?  I'm probably going to find some way to jack up the installation. 

I get what you mean with the combos - it's the same way for GNT basically.  I don't know why I didn't think of that before. XD


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 18, 2007)

if you get a slim line ps2 you dnt need a slide tool. only the swap magic disk itself.

im not even gonna explain wat u have to do to use it...cos u dnt do anything. its that simple. no speical requirements at all to play save or wateva. 

it will function just like a gamecube freeloader.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't have a slim 

And I for one am happy about Kurenai's new attire for the game


----------



## destinator (Nov 18, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Well, considering the fact that her name is written there, yes I would have been able to tell.



My thought too xD!


----------



## TagZ (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopefully this means yondy will have his white jacket.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 18, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Hopefully this means yondy will have his white jacket.



hell yeah,if they are going to have alternate customes then minato has to have his white jacket. that is a must!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninmedic (Nov 18, 2007)

Having the Yondaime's jacket would be completely awesome!!! I always wondered why they didn't put his jacket for the first place...it's essential to Yondaime.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 18, 2007)

can someone traslate the new scan?


----------



## _sai_ (Nov 18, 2007)

awesome finaly i wanted to c neji w000t im happy 
nice scan by the way.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 19, 2007)

I wonder just how many updates Neji got?? I hope he's not a totally different character....but it would be nice if he was changed a little


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 19, 2007)

i personally think that neji dosen't need any updates. imean he's fine the way he is. as far as the story goes hes doen't have anything new as of yet. it's choji,ino.shino.kiba,and hinata that im worried about.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 19, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i personally think that neji dosen't need any updates. imean he's fine the way he is. as far as the story goes hes doen't have anything new as of yet. *it's choji,ino.shino.kiba,and hinata that im worried about.*



I'm not.  If they made TenTen one of my favorite players then they will do a good job with these guys


----------



## destinator (Nov 19, 2007)

Krippler said:


> I'm not.  If they made TenTen one of my favorite players then they will do a good job with these guys



I second that...I hated Tenten but Accel made her likable for me .

New Scans from Vjump, posted on jeuxfrance.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 19, 2007)

THX des!!!!!!


----------



## Xi (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Destinator, thanks a lot for the new scans, I appreciate it.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 19, 2007)

Man at least we know that the 10 person is not Tobi, but I can't recall anyone with that type of hair

EDIT: Maybe someone from the movie or the 4th Kazekage


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy shit!! Choji, Shino, and Ino's moves looked so awesome in that first one!! And story mode looks like it will be loads more fun this time around!! Summoning Kakshi's dogs?!? Sounds like loads of fun!!


----------



## destinator (Nov 19, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Man at least we know that the 10 person is not Tobi, but I can't recall anyone with that type of hair
> 
> EDIT: Maybe someone from the movie or the 4th Kazekage



Well it looks clearly like Jiraiya .


----------



## Kaki (Nov 19, 2007)

I could really go for a secret character again.


----------



## destinator (Nov 19, 2007)

Note:
Look at the top and see the order of the characters, look at the order of the ougis then.
The whole page is about the ougis of the 4 characters ^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2007)

I really wonder who the hell that is...I doubt it could be Hermit Mode Jiraiya, this early

NVM: Just Jiraiya, mistook what was being said


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2007)

cool shino can summon a giant beetle


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 19, 2007)

he isn't heremit mode, it's just simple jirayja, in this page there is some kind of oughi contest, and naruto,sakura,jiraija and tsunade are the juryman, 
instead the challenger are ino, choji, shino and a misterious one, that in the end revel himself as jirayja...and if yuo look well tsunade punch him for this...

and for shino...I don't think that this is a giant insect, but an insect that fly near to the camera


----------



## Hellion (Nov 19, 2007)

Why would Jiraya be a new character... Did the other updates count revamped people as new characters?


----------



## destinator (Nov 19, 2007)

No no its just people going crazy over a shadowed picture = thinking its a secret character.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 19, 2007)

We just want the game already


----------



## destinator (Nov 19, 2007)

Krippler said:


> We just want the game already



One month and one day 

Interwebsdate: not even a month^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 19, 2007)

Dec 20th is coming up quick.
The box art looks great. Too bad I won't get that haha.
Inos oguis looks amazing but more flowers? haha.
The graphics seem alot better than expected.

And again thanks des.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 19, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> cool shino can summon a giant beetle



Could had been a close-up of one of his destruction bugs.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree, just a close up


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 20, 2007)

If Tobi is in, they could give him some "joke" ougi like they did to Chiyo at Accel 1.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 20, 2007)

giant human bouder look painfull


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2007)

man dec.20th couldn't come any sooner.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 20, 2007)

shino is going to be the SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 20, 2007)

do you fear like me that choji will be always giant?
I hope that this is just an awekening, but since now we had only see him in giant form...


----------



## nick65 (Nov 20, 2007)

it is a awekening you can see it next to his lifebar when a character awakens like in accel one there goes a japanese sign over the konoha sign in a bright colour(green,red,purple) (sorry for spelling im dutch)


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 20, 2007)

^yup.

I wonder what the updated oro can do.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 20, 2007)

They wouldn't do that to Choji, that would be mean!! 

And I really don't like joke ougis....like gai's are cool, cause they fit his personality. But to give Chiyo a joke ougi and thats all?? Maybe if she had three and just one was a joke ougi, cause she does have some sense of humor....


----------



## Xi (Nov 21, 2007)

So, I see everyone is hyped up about the date Dec 20th. It is coming fast people, so get ready. I have a couple of precautions(Tips) for that day.

1.) Play long extent of hours.
2.) Beat the game.
3.) Play it over.

Last but not least.

4.) Rub the fact that you have the game, in your friends face. 

Well those are my little tips about it. So, yeah, have a good time with them.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe its just me for not playing as shodaime lately but it looks like hes been upgraded atleast visually


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 21, 2007)

To anyone who's getting this game on release; are you worried about not being able to navigate it?  I know I am @_@..I know most hiragana, katakana, and limited kanji, but my vocabulary is pretty low.  I know in the Story mode I'll be able to read characters names and such, but I don't think that will be enough xD

Guides won't come out for months, either, right?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2007)

It is not that hard most of the time missions, can be easy... except when they are really specific.  And destinator usually comes up with a faq as he plays through


----------



## destinator (Nov 21, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> To anyone who's getting this game on release; are you worried about not being able to navigate it?  I know I am @_@..I know most hiragana, katakana, and limited kanji, but my vocabulary is pretty low.  I know in the Story mode I'll be able to read characters names and such, but I don't think that will be enough xD
> 
> Guides won't come out for months, either, right?



Really dont worry, when Accel came out most people had completed the basic story mode on the release date already...so if you dont get any further you will find help here or on other boards ^^


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay great =D..I wonder if I'll get it in time for Xmas.  Probably not @_@


----------



## destinator (Nov 21, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Okay great =D..I wonder if I'll get it in time for Xmas.  Probably not @_@



If you preorder with fastest shipping yes, with late ordering and standard shipping you wont get it for xmas.

Example:
My preorder of NH3 was shipped out 2 days before the release and I had it on its release date from playasia. (It was at the same time as Accel 2^^).


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm thinking of ordering it from YesAsia - cheaper, and I could find a coupon code.  But even with the fastest shipping, it says Xmas deadlines to order are on the 17th.  But maybe it could pull through xD? Shipping there is pretty cheap - have you ever used that site, cause I haven't.

Are you in the US or..?


----------



## destinator (Nov 21, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> I'm thinking of ordering it from YesAsia - cheaper, and I could find a coupon code.  But even with the fastest shipping, it says Xmas deadlines to order are on the 17th.  But maybe it could pull through xD? Shipping there is pretty cheap - have you ever used that site, cause I haven't.
> 
> Are you in the US or..?



I usually use yesasia for buying games but only if I am no need for a fast delivery. If I use free shipping it takes ~5-10 days for the shipment to arrive (to Europe). But it fast I would stick to playasia^^


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 21, 2007)

2 "magical" words -

SWAP MAGIC!


----------



## destinator (Nov 21, 2007)

Some people like to buy games .


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm just hoping to beat the story mode and unlock all the characters.
I think I'll be set with that for a while. Haha.
Unless I finish all that and I am still missing alot of good stuff. Then I'll need some translations.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 21, 2007)

don not worry too much about the fact that the game is in jappanese, I don't know a single word of jappa, but I had completed all the NH game at 100%, the only hard mission to clear in all the game was the ebisu quiz,but they don't give nothing of special in the last game.


----------



## Booyah112 (Nov 21, 2007)

For those of you with save files, think they'll make us unlock the 4th again?  Im pretty sure he didn't carry over from NH3.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 21, 2007)

maybe player with files from accel will get some bonus


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 21, 2007)

Man I hope Deidara is less cheap in this game... I can't seem to beat my friend with most of the characters when he's Deidara...

He traps me in a corner and keeps exploding while leaving a stationary bird tehre... If I X dash I get slammed on the wall by the stationary bird exploding and if I just stay, I'm pretty much screwed...

It was rediculous...


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like you need to do some kawarmi...


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I'm not that good at Kawarimi and also once I kawarimi I teleport RIGHT ON the bird he set up with the double circle attack... It'd be way more fair if Deidara had like 3/4 his current health or something...


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 22, 2007)

Practice your kawarimi timing then, you'll get the hang of it!!


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> I usually use yesasia for buying games but only if I am no need for a fast delivery. If I use free shipping it takes ~5-10 days for the shipment to arrive (to Europe). But it fast I would stick to playasia^^



Yeah, well I was thinking of paying for shipping, cause it's only 6.99 for 2-3 day shipping.

Does this game auto-save?/Did the previous ones?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 22, 2007)

So if I get Swap Magic (3.6), I also need a Flip Top? Where did you (North American) guys buy your stuff at?

Man, I don't know if I just want to wait 2 years to get this game and pay $40, or spend the $100+ that it's going to cost just to play it now.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 22, 2007)

Damn it's going to cost $100 for the game?
Better off getting the chip.
None of the work yourself. 
Hopefully there's someone around your area that does it.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 22, 2007)

Not for the game itself. At Play-Asia, they have the game for $65 and there's a $3 shipping fee. Then I was looking around some sites for the Swap Magic and that seems to be going for about $25, and I heard that I need to buy a Flip Top too but someone sent me an PM saying that the Swap Magic comes with a slide tool and that's all I need, so I might not be going over a $100, but I expected the game and the Swap Magic to be cheaper... I didn't expect to go over about $75.

It sounds easy, but I don't really know what I'm doing yet and I'm worried about spending too much on something that's essentially useless to me.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 22, 2007)

Now that I have a swap magic and the slide card is on the way for my fat ps2 I should be able to play accel 2 when I get around Christmas. However, to you guys who don't know Japanese how did you guys figure out how to beat the NH games. This will be my first official imported game.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 22, 2007)

I hope this has AI that is like GODLY... I want to get better without having to invite my friend over to play a decent match T.T


----------



## destinator (Nov 23, 2007)

Usubaa said:


> I hope this has AI that is like GODLY... I want to get better without having to invite my friend over to play a decent match T.T



That will most likely be always the case ^^


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 23, 2007)

But they really should try and make an even harder difficulty though....I would like that!!


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah the AI was seriously noob level in accel its so damn strange considering the psp narutimate game has terrific AI that can kick your ass on hard hope they crank it up in accel.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 23, 2007)

Nah, the psp one was even lacking it a wee bit. I agree that it was a little better, but not by much....


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 23, 2007)

Even on highest difficulty, the weak players will always be weak. Try playing ts rock lee or ts shikamaru on hard. You'd might be surprised even though you'd probably always end up winning anyhow. 

All this talk about swap magic and flip tops are crazy. I'm glad I got in on chipping my slim ps2. It was worth the $60 I paid for everything. I must've burned over $1000 worth of import games by now with accel 2 to come. 

And I got through accel completely by reading through a guide online. Hopefully not much has changed.


----------



## destinator (Nov 23, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> All this talk about swap magic and flip tops are crazy. I'm glad I got in on chipping my slim ps2. It was worth the $60 I paid for everything. I must've burned over $1000 worth of import games by now with accel 2 to come.



Uh yeah bragging about pirating games


----------



## TagZ (Nov 23, 2007)

I used to do the pirate thing, even got a neg rep from Kaki for it . Now i like having a real copy to add to my collection. He changed my life lol.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 23, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Even on highest difficulty, the weak players will always be weak. Try playing ts rock lee or ts shikamaru on hard. You'd might be surprised even though you'd probably always end up winning anyhow.
> 
> All this talk about swap magic and flip tops are crazy. I'm glad I got in on chipping my slim ps2. It was worth the $60 I paid for everything. I must've burned over $1000 worth of import games by now with accel 2 to come.
> 
> And I got through accel completely by reading through a guide online. Hopefully not much has changed.


you might wanna be careful talking about pirating games, i heard it is a bannable offence on these forums.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 23, 2007)

I dreamed about this game last night xD

TS Ino better be high tier. Heh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

I would of gotten this if the PS3 had a swap magic


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd edit but everyone quoted hah.
Oh well.


And besides, i never said anything about pirating.
Burning legal copies and keeping them with me is fine right?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 24, 2007)

Why wouldn't TS Ino be high tier?? In fact, there may even be a new tier, but I doubt it


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Nov 24, 2007)

Any translations for the new scans yet?


----------



## destinator (Nov 24, 2007)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Any translations for the new scans yet?



Well there is nothing interesting written there .

Just the names for the ougis ^^ most of the other stuff doesnt need to be translated (like the whole ougi contest page).


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol hey Des whats up

Ive never seen this thread before, but I think ill visit more often

Any Kankuro players here?


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 25, 2007)

Finally preordered the game =D


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 25, 2007)

^Good move.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, I thought the same thing.

How many memory blocks does this game take up?  If no one knows - then does anyone know how many Accel 1 took?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Nov 26, 2007)

Reckless! said:


> Lol hey Des whats up
> 
> Ive never seen this thread before, but I think ill visit more often
> 
> Any Kankuro players here?



In Accel 1, Kankuro's down+down+O jutsu is kind of disappointing because it's his most potent move, but it's filler. I hope they chuck that away for Accel 2.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't mind some canon moves every now and again!! They are usually pretty cool anywayz!!

No updates this week des??


----------



## destinator (Nov 26, 2007)

Jihad said:


> No updates this week des??



Again! The space for/of color pages in SJ is just limited, and there are more Jump based games then Accel 2. This week GNT EX2 took the page. And as I said a few times already, if there is something in it I gonna post it. If I dont post anything there isnt any info...


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

I know, I know....I just get over excited is all....sorry!!


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 27, 2007)

wonder when they'll update bandai website, we miss less than a month for the release, and know 61/62 character...I can't immagine why in the web site there are still just 3 character...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 27, 2007)

We haven't seen anything about Minato in this game, right? I hope they update him. We know that he can do 4 things, but he only does two in the game. One Rasengan jutsu, one Flying Thunder God jutsu, and one Flying Thunder God ougi. Where's a Gamabunta ougi? Where's a Shiki Fuujin ougi? Where's a Combo Flying Thunder God ougi? And by Combo Flying Thunder God, I mean we know he can teleport to wherever he throws one of his kunais, so why don't they have him throw multiple kunais and just go to town on the opponent like Nightcrawler in the beginning of X-Men 2?
Those guys that makes the Narutimate games have such an imagination for all of the other characters, but they can't seem to think of anything for the most infamous and illustrious ninja in Naruto. And how come he doesn't wear his white jacket with red flames in the past games? I really hope they update him in Narutimate Accel 2!!

And while I'm talking about Hokages, it wouldn't hurt them to give Nidaime a new version of the Multi-Water Dragon attack that he used in Orochimaru's ougi in Narutimate Hero 2. We know he can do it, so why doesn't he?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> We haven't seen anything about Minato in this game, right? I hope they update him. We know that he can do 4 things, but he only does two in the game. One Rasengan jutsu, one Flying Thunder God jutsu, and one Flying Thunder God ougi. Where's a Gamabunta ougi? Where's a Shiki Fuujin ougi? Where's a Combo Flying Thunder God ougi? And by Combo Flying Thunder God, I mean we know he can teleport to wherever he throws one of his kunais, so why don't they have him throw multiple kunais and just go to town on the opponent like Nightcrawler in the beginning of X-Men 2?
> Those guys that makes the Narutimate games have such an imagination for all of the other characters, but they can't seem to think of anything for the most infamous and illustrious ninja in Naruto. And how come he doesn't wear his white jacket with red flames in the past games? I really hope they update him in Narutimate Accel 2!!


they need to fix Zabuza too


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 27, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> they need to fix Zabuza too



What happened to Zabuza? My knowledge of the series is limited.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 27, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What happened to Zabuza? My knowledge of the series is limited.



nothing has appened to him, but a character created in NH1 now is a bit odd,this is true even for haku, actualy theyre jutsu and ougi are the baddest in the game,they realy need to be fixed


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 27, 2007)

I noticed that Zabuza and Haku are missing some of their ougis in Narutimate Accel 1 that they had in Narutimate Hero 2.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 27, 2007)

their only in the game to take up space because 60 characters is supposed to cover up the flaws and other things that the game is lacking.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 27, 2007)

I actually enjoy aku very much, and I think he is just fine if you don't consider the ougis, but Zabuza does need some sort of update very badly, including his move set, his jutsu, and his ougis. 

Haku's move set is actually just fine in Accel, and his jutsu is not that bad, but his ougis are lacking compared to other characters....


----------



## nick65 (Nov 27, 2007)

thats because they were just some scum that got killed really fast but became kinda intersesting in that time and they were the sored of first villains youve seen in the anime but they got killed and so not much of them to see in timeskip or accel


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 27, 2007)

Strength is not determined by how long a character is in the show....just because they got killed off quickly doesn't mean they weren't incredibly strong....


----------



## Xi (Nov 27, 2007)

Exactly, look at Nidaime...he was not even in the series with an actual part and is still amazingly strong. 

But look at it this way, Haku. He was a great ninja along with Zabuza. They both died early, but they were strong, it was just pure coincidence that Haku got in the way of the Chidori, and Zabuza lost. It was one of those things. I know Jihad had touched on this to, but I just want to prove the point.

Also, the Fourth Hokage; Sarutobi. He may have dided against Orochimaru, and it was early, but come on. Obvious on there isn't? Old age gets to people you know.

So, none of those things mean they are bad in the game or in the series.

Anyway, Jihad, just want to express your point a bit further.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks....but Haku could have easily killed off Sasuke and Naruto, but he was too pure and did not wish to kill them off....the only reason Sasuke lived was because Haku only stabbed him with needles in non vital areas, so Haku already knew Sasuke would live....


----------



## tigerwoo (Nov 27, 2007)

i'm excited to get this game after dec 20.  i'm also excited to get this game after dec 20.  oh wait.  same thing.  guess i got confused in all the excitement.

i'm going to play as rock lee and kill everyone.  i'll use konoha senpoo!  no wait, that one sucks.  at least rock lee is awesome to make up for it.  Awesome!

and neji!  but pre-ts neji.  that was the cool one.  post ts is kinda lame.  he shoots air from his wrists like spiderman?  not so cool.

still.  i'm excited.


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2007)

New update, I dont think someone has posted it yet?


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2007)

great des, great post as usual

chiyo's puppets look awesome

Does everyone have a tag special or is it select characters?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome it look like deidara have C3 and Gaara have a big shukaku harbert

any one knows how can i save the images from the flash site?


----------



## nick65 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah the button printscreen on your typeboard and then copy it into paint


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

Great update post as usual Des!! Thank you!! 

Looks like Kankuro might even have a couple new moves!!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 28, 2007)

thanx for the update Des  btw could you rip those characters too as you did with Naruto,Sasuke and Sai in the past.. I cant cuz my comp wont let me 

LS^^


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

Chiyo looks like she'll be a much better and more fun character this time around....I don't know bout you guys, but I never really played as Chiyo all that much 

And of course Yamato looks awesome 

YAY!! New Sakura ougis!!


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Chiyo looks like she'll be a much better and more fun character this time around....I don't know bout you guys, but I never really played as Chiyo all that much
> 
> And of course Yamato looks awesome
> 
> YAY!! New Sakura ougis!!



I didnt either but her down down circle is fun to use on newbs. Didnt notice, but does sakura have new ougi's besides the one with chiyo? I didnt notice?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

I was talkin bout the one with Chiyo controling her!! 

You got it right!!


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2007)

cool, havent had any orange juice yet, so im not up to speed. But also what about kankuro his moves look the same, i dont see any difference, Im playin accel right now and i did those four moves from the images on the site.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

Really?? I don't think I ever did the one where Karasu detaches his body from his legs....maybe its too early for me still


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Really?? I don't think I ever did the one where Karasu detaches his body from his legs....maybe its too early for me still



Its apart of one of his combos, but besides that i didnt notice until you mentioned that sakura is being controlled by chiyo, that is freaking sweet. I thought chiyo was behind her, getting ready with the puppets. 

Is there any info on how the tag team elements will work? Can your partner actually fight, if you die do you get to control your partner or are they just assist characters.

EDIT: I havent read the manga much, but what are the ougi's that yamato is doing?


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

Umm, I havn't heard any of any updates giving us info on support characters yet, but that may just be me 

I suppose I wouldn't have noticed this because I don't really use Kankuro all that often!! My fault 

And yes, Sasura's new ougi does look sweet, and it looks like Chiyo is throwing her at full force and Saskura is about to lay down one hell of a punch!! I can't wait to see it


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Umm, I havn't heard any of any updates giving us info on support characters yet, but that may just be me
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't have noticed this because I don't really use Kankuro all that often!! My fault
> 
> And yes, Sasura's new ougi does look sweet, and it looks like Chiyo is throwing her at full force and Saskura is about to lay down one hell of a punch!! I can't wait to see it



Its sad that this isnt online enabled. I would really like to use sakura against evryone else and test my skills. But one thing I hope to see in either accel 3 or maybe the ps3 version is the three man cel special. I cant read jap but is there a forum on the site anywhere? Bandai needs to ask us for feedback.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow!! I just ckecked out the other characters and they all look badass!! Especially akatsuki!! 

Itachi and Kisame look like they have a faking killer combo!! It looks so awesome!! And Dei....wow, I am speechless!! Sasori looks like he'll be a lot of fun as well!! 

WOW!! Gaara's new ougi looks sweet!! The Shukaku staff, or whatever its called!! I can't wait 

I actually wouldn't want online, mostly because of lag....don't you think lag would cause problems, especially in this very fast paced type of game?? And I havn't seen any forums!! Maybe Des has


----------



## Booyah112 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats awesome, it's like cyber connect forgot their game came out in less then a month and threw a bunch of characters up.  And tommorow is the 1 hr special so maybe they'll be a new commercial, tho i doubt it.


----------



## spectaa (Nov 28, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I actually would want online, mostly because of lag....don't you think lag would cause problems, especially in this very fast paced type of game?? And I havn't seen any forums!! Maybe Des has



I'm playing VF5 right now, sometimes lag fuck the entire game, sometimes you don't notice it. Lag is in every gamesd, you just have to get used to it or to fight people in you area. 
For naruto accel it could mess with the kawarimi, but I wouldn't care much, it's still better than nothing.


----------



## Koi (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome thread you guys are keeping here. (:  I'm gonna preorder the game tonight, as soon as I get home from class.  I'm so excited already.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 28, 2007)

Not a bad update.
Would rather see more info on the assist characters.
Could just be the pictures but the graphics seem to be much much better.
Sasori and chiyo!


----------



## spectaa (Nov 28, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Not a bad update.
> Would rather see more info on the assist characters.
> Could just be the pictures but the graphics seem to be much much better.
> Sasori and chiyo!



They are the same really, the ougi in accel were that great. By the way I love watching ougis beiing performed on konohamaru, it's much more fun XD.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 28, 2007)

finaly!!!! now only a thing make me wonder...I want to see new orochimaru!
hope this time he will be a "kick-ass" character!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 28, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> finaly!!!! now only a thing make me wonder...I want to see new orochimaru!
> hope this time he will be a "kick-ass" character!!!!!!!!!!



I liked the new ougi they gave him in Accel.  The Snake explosion one.


----------



## spectaa (Nov 28, 2007)

I think he will be pretty defensive if they base him on his fight against naruto 4. I hope he can stretch his kusanagi sword like in the manga, that could be is projectile (for ougi confronations).
Something cool they could add is his body change jutsu with the uge snake in the background, actually it's more about the art itself:

Maybe in some ougi...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 28, 2007)

Please let Tobi be playable!! Please let Tobi be playable!! Please let Tobi be playable!!


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2007)

I highly doubt Tobi will be in it. It seems this time around there are a lot more Ougi's than in Accel 1. I wonder if we'll be able to customize them.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 28, 2007)

Its either there are more ougis, or just old ones being replaced with new ones 

And I also liked Oro's ougi in Accel 1!!


----------



## iamboredlance (Nov 28, 2007)

cant wait for this game!


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 29, 2007)

Im happy to see that Deidara's #18 is one of his ougi's this time


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 29, 2007)

#18 ???? I noticed that the Gaara's Super is a super from the last filler arc of the first series, (Ultimate Attack: Shukaku's Spear/Lance)


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder what they going to do about this when it comes to Accel 3 or 4


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 29, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> I wonder what they going to do about this when it comes to Accel 3 or 4



make it super uber


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 29, 2007)

The shukaku spear was still the coolest, no matter if it was filler or not


----------



## Booyah112 (Nov 29, 2007)

People have already put naruto ex 2 videos up on youtube, it will atleast give us an idea of how far Sasuke depth will be b/c im sure that both games had restrictions set by Jump.


----------



## Booyah112 (Nov 29, 2007)

scratch that last post, looks like they didn't give him anything


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 29, 2007)

just hope that we will get cs2 trasformation(for sasuke obviously),
however,i dislike the snake explosion ougi in NA1, and I seriusly hope they will make ougi costumizable this time, maybe even jutsu...it would be cool if there will be some kind of jutsu shop where you can buy new jutsu or power up the one that you alredy got(for example, you can buy jutsu lvl2,3,ecc, maybe they'll be bigger,faster or just stronger)


----------



## spectaa (Nov 29, 2007)

We already know he will have what he shows against team 7 and that's all. Everything else will be original and ougis for filler episodes.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone else worried that Chiko's going to be in the game as two separate characters? Y'know, Fake Chiyo from Accel and True Chiyo with the puppets?


----------



## Ronin (Nov 29, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Anyone else worried that Chiko's going to be in the game as two separate characters? Y'know, Fake Chiyo from Accel and True Chiyo with the puppets?



doubt it, think it will be a transformation, i bet sasori will do the same thing. Do a lvl 2 ougi and then unlock the character.


----------



## spectaa (Nov 29, 2007)

I think Chiko will simply disapear, there is no point in keeping her anymore, sasori may transform in  real sasori but I bet on a new character, cause real sasori seems to fight with is akatsuki outfit, he may have a transformation where he get on his cable and drop the vest. Honnestly I don't have a clue, both seems possible even if it would be cooler to transform normal sasori in real sasori.


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 29, 2007)

It is human sasori with the 3rd kazekage and release sasori with out the robe.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 29, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> I wonder what they going to do about this when it comes to Accel 3 or 4



I bet CC2 went sonuvabitch!  I mean seriously do you 
*Spoiler*: __ 



make him one person or multiple people, ever ougi changes would be difficult


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ They probably won't get that far until Accel 4 or whatever the kids will be callin it by then


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 29, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> I wonder what they going to do about this when it comes to Accel 3 or 4



If we're lucky, he'll be in Accel 4. And 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yahiko will probably be the main playable one while the other 5 bodies are used separately in his ougis.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 29, 2007)

I have feelin selectable Ougis are back. I bet they took the idea i threw out a year ago, where u have supers designated lvl 1, 2, 3. And u assigned which ever. Press triangle however many times for the super u want.

I see no way in hell for them to drop the previous supers and replace it with sand shield and lance.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 29, 2007)

Isn't that what they did in Ultimate Ninja here in the US??


----------



## spectaa (Nov 29, 2007)

On the website you can see:
Chiyo with mom and dad: 1 lvl ougi
Sasori with the third: 1 lvl ougi
It pretty much comfirms they are not transformation of previous sasori and chiyo since transformed ougis are either lvl2 or lvl3.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 29, 2007)

GARlock said:


> EDIT: I havent read the manga much, but what are the ougi's that yamato is doing?



Has anyone responded to this?  If not, here's your answer.  Please note that to anime only watchers, this is a spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato is a user of the Mokuton (wood) bloodline - well, he's not technically inside the bloodline, but he did receive the cells to it for reasons I won't explain right now..so basically the ougi is all this stuff created out of wood.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 29, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Has anyone responded to this?  If not, here's your answer.  Please note that to anime only watchers, this is a spoiler.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



reps for you.



spectaa said:


> On the website you can see:
> Chiyo with mom and dad: 1 lvl ougi
> Sasori with the third: 1 lvl ougi
> It pretty much comfirms they are not transformation of previous sasori and chiyo since transformed ougis are either lvl2 or lvl3.



Those are sasori's parents arent they? How can u tell what level ougi it is? Wait lemme go back to the site and look for myself. is it what it says in japanese?


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 29, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> If we're lucky, he'll be in Accel 4. And
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Quite possibly, I'm not sure. I guess he might play like Ukon/Sakon do after an Ougi.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

From the looks of it they made the story mode interesting at least I hope it is the accels was crappy.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 30, 2007)

I liked the filler of Naruto's Training


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

You must be the only person that does the combat and platform were down right crappy.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 30, 2007)

Those quest were fun I don' t care what anyone says.  I don't think that the one for Accel 2 is gonna be that different from Accel's


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2007)

I actually thought Accel's stroy was fun too!! 

The only thing I didn't like was running around back and forth, and back, and forth....it got kinda old after a while....you know, to unlock all those customizable jutsus and whatnot?? Oh well, it was fun all the same, but the sand village was just downright lame


----------



## Hellion (Nov 30, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I actually thought Accel's stroy was fun too!!
> 
> The only thing I didn't like was running around back and forth, and back, and forth....it got kinda old after a while....you know, to unlock all those customizable jutsus and whatnot?? Oh well, it was fun all the same, but the sand village was just downright lame



You aren't such a bad person after all


----------



## destinator (Nov 30, 2007)

New website update



deidara upsidedown, lol ^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 30, 2007)

yay Hinata she look awesome


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking sharp with the cel shading. Man, this is going to be great!


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 30, 2007)

Hinata's about to unleash a huge can of whoop ass on Dei


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2007)

^ Doubtful. 

hmm is that a new level in the Shino pic? 
Akamaru is awesome. This must be said time and time again!


----------



## nick65 (Nov 30, 2007)

new images


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 30, 2007)

Wooow thanx alot  

Des: could you please do my request bro.. My comp wont let me rip those characters from the Bandai site 

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Nov 30, 2007)

At the moment it seems there is no scan at the moment. I'll ask for more tomorrow.


----------



## spectaa (Nov 30, 2007)

GARlock said:


> reps for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are sasori's parents arent they? How can u tell what level ougi it is? Wait lemme go back to the site and look for myself. is it what it says in japanese?



Because of the dot on the ougi bar, we can see the light on the first dot, so its the 1 chakra bar ougi they can do, so they aren't transormed yet. Voilà.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 1, 2007)

We should be getting the leaked copy within a week or so


----------



## spectaa (Dec 1, 2007)

The best I have seen for a naruto game is 1 weak ... more or less  .By the 15 we should have something


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 1, 2007)

But the 15 is still kinda far away


----------



## Hellion (Dec 1, 2007)

Wasn't Battlestadium: DON out like 2 weeks before the due date


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 2, 2007)

Bleach blade battles 2 leaked on the same day or 1 day after release. 
But I didn't start looking until after the release.
I actually just pre-ordered this game not too long ago for a gift.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 2, 2007)

Guys, who do you think the last character is? the ??? character we saw on the scan,it does look like Konohamaru and Tobi(w/o Akatsuki cloak). so who do you think that it is?

I hope that it is Tobi!!

LS^^


----------



## nick65 (Dec 2, 2007)

that was jiraiya stupid


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope thios game isnt as good as the wii.  The wii will just be ignored because it is a new system and if it is hated quickly that would be bad.  But this game rocks!@  Especially the characters.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 2, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Guys, who do you think the last character is? the ??? character we saw on the scan,it does look like Konohamaru and Tobi(w/o Akatsuki cloak). so who do you think that it is?
> 
> I hope that it is Tobi!!
> 
> LS^^



I hope Tobi's in it!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2007)

I just hope its a very different character that is not too hard to get. 
I don't want to spend a while earning everyone because I can't play it on my PS3 with smoothing that the last one needed. 
I hope this one is particularly smooth.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I just hope its a very different character that is not too hard to get.
> I don't want to spend a while earning everyone because I can't play it on my PS3 with smoothing that the last one needed.
> I hope this one is particularly smooth.



PS2, not PS3, thank God.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, it better play on my Tv better than the last accel. 
It's killing me. I had to take my glasses off to blur it a bit.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 2, 2007)

nick65 said:


> that was jiraiya stupid



who says that, please show some proff thats Jiraya XP

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Dec 2, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> who says that, please show some proff thats Jiraya XP
> 
> LS^^



Prof? Have you read the translation and what the page was about? It was pretty obvious that its Jiraiya.


----------



## mgbenz (Dec 3, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> who says that, please show some proff thats Jiraya XP
> 
> LS^^



Logic's not in your priorities it seems.

He was supposed to be the guest char. of that jutsu juding...thing. That's why his introduction was shadowed and name in question marks along with the rest of the judged chars.


If it was a secret char. they would make a special page for it, not toss it on a random place in a panel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

too bad i cant get this one


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought you were glad it was on PS2.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I thought you were glad it was on PS2.



Talking to me?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

Yea, wasn't that the case?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't have a PS2

and since the PS3 is retarded enough to not be region free involving PS2 games, im still fucked


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

That's why I said I wished there was a version for PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

well there is a naruto game announced for the ps3 so il just get that


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2007)

The ps3 version is gonna be great i just hope that they go up to the 2 Rescue arc at least. We don't need a rehash of all of part one, with no TS people


----------



## Xi (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, it was kind of boring not having much to do, as rescue arks, but hopefully more get put in and not the old ones. Yet, the PS3 is going to be a while at this point though, since in the U.S we have not hit the Shippuuden Series....unfortunatly. We are a bit slow on the concept.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually Shippuden will probably start next fall/winter in the US.  So having 1 release for the PS3 naruto is not out of the question. Especially if they only go to The first Sasuke rescue arc.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 3, 2007)

I am confused about the Jiraya thing, the ??? character on the SCAN (PS:I have not read the translation XP) Sooo the ??? character is JIRAYA? whats the point with ??? character and not just show Jiraya? anyway there is still one character space left and it can be anyone from KN4 to Konohamaru and Tobi XD

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I am confused about the Jiraya thing, the ??? character on the SCAN (PS:I have not read the translation XP) Sooo the ??? character is JIRAYA? whats the point with ??? character and not just show Jiraya? anyway there is still one character space left and it can be anyone from KN4 to Konohamaru and Tobi XD
> 
> LS^^



As someone said he was supposed to be a SPECIAL SECRET GUEST thats why his picture and name was hidden.

As far as it seems people seem so have discovered that Chiyo will take 2 slots too, because when you look at the bandai page there 2 different versions, one from accel 1 and a puppet version from accel 2 (even this not yet confirmed). This would mean we would have all characters already...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> As far as it seems people seem so have discovered that Chiyo will take 2 slots too, because when you look at the bandai page there 2 different versions, one from accel 1 and a puppet version from accel 2 (even this not yet confirmed). This would mean we would have all characters already...



There better not be two Chiyos. If they have any kind of reasoning ability, they'd know that none of the vast majority wants two Chiyos!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL, he was supposed to be a secret guest? and wtf with two Chiyo's? and if you look on the bandai site there is 3 Sasoris XD I hope not that we will get 2 different Chiyos :S

btw thanx for clearing it up for me Des 

LS^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, Accel I should come out in the US before the Naruto PS3 project, so I'll see how that looks on my TV.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 3, 2007)

I doubt that Accel1 will come out on US b4 NarutoPS3 does! dont forget that NarutoPS3 is Part1^^

LS^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

It's a japanese game. The factor is development time. I guess it depends on if the US show the fillers. If they don't, then it may get out about the same time. I'm comparing the US release of NHA to Naruto PS3.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 3, 2007)

Two chiyos?


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 3, 2007)

nha, talk seriously...they are not crazy, 2 chiyo is something that will never appena...don't ever think about this...and if for some strange reason there will be 2...I'll kick the ass of the idiot who made this in the game


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2007)

I was gonna say that there have never been repeat characters, but then I remembered about ANBU Kakashi and Taijutsu Naruto :/


----------



## nick65 (Dec 3, 2007)

na no two chiyos they now theyre past mistakes for sure.. (where are some decent ps3 naruto updates staying)


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2007)

............. blargh you people should read more around other places...



take chiyo watch her pic, you may notice there is chiyo with her hat and chiyo with the puppets!


look at the HUD, when awakenings are activated there is a special kanji.

I drawed another NejiHana fanart. 
now look here, puppetchiyo has no awakning symbol, which means she is in her starting state.....and if it would have been a transform from normal to puppet chiyo her ougi level would be at least 2 or 3.


here you see her with the hat, ingame... and once again no awakening


I dont say its 100% confirmed, but sorry thats just how it looks at the moment. And actually there was no reasonable character anyone could think of for the last slot anyway (would have been a joke character no matter what).


----------



## nick65 (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah youre  right that confirms it you did some nic research but im still hoping for some special character


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 3, 2007)

maybe thats chiyo early model maybe they changed it into the one w/o the hat and added Sasoris parents (puppets) or maybe there is two chiyos which will suck :S  anyway nice research Des.. +Reps^^

LS^^

EDIT: I would have +Rep't you, but atm I cant Des sorry XP


----------



## spectaa (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't complain about two chiyo, just play the new one, the old was filler anyway...


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Don't complain about two chiyo, just play the new one, the old was filler anyway...



Well I would have prefered another joke char then, because chiyo in accel was already a joke char...I dont need her to be a joke char the 2nd time.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 3, 2007)

ofcourse we complain because that would probably mean the second chiyo is the new secret character


----------



## spectaa (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, in that case that's a big let down. If not that's no big deal, that's not like if chiyo was taking the slot of another character since there is always plenty of free space on the dvd (at least on every previous ps2 naruto), if they really wanted to put another joke dude, they could do it. Maybe the old chiyo is on the same slot, and when you press R1  you can chose between the two versions. Honnestly I don't think they would make of her a secret character to hype the game, that would be pretty stupid since she was already there in the last game.


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2007)

Well the thing is nobody ever said there is a secret char. The only thing cc2 gave out that there will be 62 characters, the last game had 52 which means 10 new slots for charcters. 8 are confirmed so far. Assuming Sasoris true form takes a new slot (HOPEFULLY!) and chiyo would take the other one would mean all characters have been revealed. I would love the idea of simply exchaning the same character on one spot but I think its kinda unlikely and that would mean 2 more characters that have not been revealed.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 3, 2007)

^do you mean hopefully hiruko and true form sasori are two different slots? Or when you say true form do you mean sasori without the robe.


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2007)

yes thats what I meant ^^
We saw TF Sasori fighting in his rope already, I would love that after a ougi he fights without rope(from puppetuser -> to direct fighting), that would be awesome.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm hoping for that as well.
After looking at the sasori pics on the website, it seems that he would probably turn into sasori without the robe after a ougi. 
Of course I am just basing on pictures alone.


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2007)

we're going to find out in 2 weeks, or maybe sooner, there should be some new scan this week (hopefully) since there havent been scans for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 3, 2007)

They're just using the 1st Chiyo and the 1st Sasori as an excuse to not put Hidan And Kakuzu in it.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 3, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> They're just using the 1st Chiyo and the 1st Sasori as an excuse to not put Hidan And Kakuzu in it.



Actually, the Narutimate series keeps up with the anime rather than the manga. Since Kakuzu and Hidan haven't made a formal appearance yet, they aren't going to include them. We should be seeing them in Narutimate Accel 3 though.

I wonder what kind of moves they'll make up for them? They probably won't for Kakuzu, but I know they will for Hidan.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 3, 2007)

If that is the case, why wasn't Sasuke in Accel 1 as at least a joke character?


----------



## Uzumaki Stephkokun (Dec 3, 2007)

translate that game into english please ._. need...i can't speak japanese


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 3, 2007)

I find some pix ^^




​



great pix quality ^^


----------



## spectaa (Dec 3, 2007)

Can you have some close up on the interesting ingame pics ?



UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder what kind of moves they'll make up for them? They probably won't for Kakuzu, but I know they will for Hidan.



Yeah hidan and kakuzu would mean-> futon rasengan/rasen shuriken, we're far from that. I know I'm one year early, but I can't wait to see thoses characters, they could be awesome.
Kakuzu could have something like that:
1/douton taijutsu (with his harden body)
2/thunder,wind and fire jutsus + 1 random element (since his 1st mask isn't supposed to be destroyed when you meet him) ->tentacule mode
3/tentacule jutsus
Hidan will be fun to play if not broken with his ritual:
1/I got no idea, some random combo.
2/Some attack with his weapon then he drinks the opponents blood ->Ritual mode
3/Complete ritual

Anyway, I hope orochimaru will be badass and very different, because his old version is too stiff and lack awesome jutsus like edo tensei and his saki move.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 3, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> If that is the case, why wasn't Sasuke in Accel 1 as at least a joke character?



Because sasuke is too full of win to be a joke character. 

I hope Oro gets that upgrade he needs. He wasn't so fun to use imo.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

Ya, I have not played him in a while, and I want to. His sealed arms version was pretty crazy.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 4, 2007)

...it upsets me that it feels like the there's not characters. Everyone should have some type of upgrade and the ougis need some tweaking...I hope that they put a numerous amount of Dual-Jutsus and Dual-Ougis. And have they though of Tweaking Asuma, Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Kurenai?? "Narutimate Combination" should live up to its title.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 4, 2007)

No Tobi...T_T


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> ...it upsets me that it feels like the there's not characters. Everyone should have some type of upgrade and the ougis need some tweaking...I hope that they put a numerous amount of Dual-Jutsus and Dual-Ougis. And have they though of Tweaking Asuma, Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Kurenai?? "Narutimate Combination" should live up to its title.



Sorry but you have to get the it straight that the game is not 10000000000000000000000% fanservice, they also try to make a fighting game. And especially if you compare the NH series with the GNT EX series you will see that CC2 gives you almost as much fanservice as possible...and the anime limits the game content anyway...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 4, 2007)

Tobi would be eay to do. No move list whatsoever, but the opponent can't touch you. Ougi = "My power, the power of uchiha madara" -> Win.
Serriously I doubt tobi will be playable for at least 2 games.

Pses is right, CC2 can give you the fanservice you need and a quality game you can like even if your not into naruto, and that's rare enough to be said. Also they tend to be less fanservice and more game lately (ougis are shorter and fewer, but moves lists and gameplay are richer).


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Dec 4, 2007)

is it out??


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

Ban_Mido said:


> is it out??



december 20th <.<


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 4, 2007)

Think there is still time to reserve a copy??


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Think there is still time to reserve a copy??




Nope, all copies for the next 2.3532363 years have been sold xD!


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats not funny


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 4, 2007)

I wouldn't had thought that Tobi would be playable without knowing what his techniques are, but then Chiyo was playable before she ever used a single puppet... so why couldn't Tobi be playable? At this point he's just kinda the naive underdog of Akatsuki and Deidara's punching bag, him being a joke character would just be him... being him. We do know at least two, technically three things about Tobi: super speed, intangibility, and we also know of his "super-cool jutsu;" though we've never actually seen what it is yet, we know it's powerful and keeping it obscured as his ougi would add to his joking character.



Black Magic said:


> If that is the case, why wasn't Sasuke in Accel 1 as at least a joke character?



Well he only made a cameo appearance and putting him in the game 50 episodes before he's actually supposed to appear would ruin the story for anime-only fans... I believe.
Besides, putting Sasuke in as a joke character would get that game company burned down by Uchihatards, lol.


----------



## K!suke (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't understand why they couldn't add 4TK Naruto. He appeared before Sasuke so the time issue isn't really a factor. The black mouth beam uber death would be his ougi so we have that covered and in general he could be made to be more developed than Chiyo. Chiyo isn't fanservice, she's nothing service. Keeping the older version of her would really lower the value of this game for all of the fans of the series. Some people would deny it, but when asked the question: "Would you rather have 4TK Naruto or joke piece of shit Chiyo?" they'd all agree. 4TK Naruto would be good for fans and anyone playing, he could be the new Yondy, could for all the people who suck. So yea, CC2, add a good character or... I'll find you. O.O


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2007)

You all know that we haven't seen anyone's 3th Ougi where huge transformations take place right?


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

K!suke said:


> bla bla no 4TK bla bla



You realize 4TK is almost confirmed as Ougi (or even transformation).

Someone from Mangahelpers found this on the ads from IchiTenshou
(its a part from Narutos page)



abbacchio said:


> Naruto 4TK?????


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 4, 2007)

4TK should replace 2TK. If we have 4TK, what's the point of 2TK? Similar to the current Chiyo question.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 4, 2007)

i just want minato to have his white jacket!!!!!!!
 is that too much to ask


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> 4TK should replace 2TK. If we have 4TK, what's the point of 2TK? Similar to the current Chiyo question.



Ever heard of transoformations? So far its Naruto -> 2 TK -> 4TK


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 4, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i just want minato to have his white jacket!!!!!!!
> is that too much to ask



His white jacket... a Gamabunta ougi, Shiki Fuujin ougi, and a new Flying Thunder God ougi where he does to the opponent what he does in Kakashi Gaiden.



destinator said:


> Ever heard of transoformations? So far its Naruto -> 2 TK -> 4TK



I don't see why he can't go straight from "Naruto" to "4-Tailed Naruto."


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 4, 2007)

So do we know all of the characters that will be in the game, or how many spaces are still left up in the air?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 4, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> So do we know all of the characters that will be in the game, or how many spaces are still left up in the air?



There's only one character slot left, and we've been speculating on whom it could be: "Fake" Chiyo from Accel, 4-Tailed Naruto, or Tobi.

TS Chouji
TS Hinata
TS Ino
TS Kiba
TS Shikamaru
TS Shino
Sai
Sasori w/ 3rd Kazekage Puppet
Yamato
???


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> So do we know all of the characters that will be in the game, or how many spaces are still left up in the air?



0-2 characters.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> There's only one character slot left, and we've been speculating on whom it could be: "Fake" Chiyo from Accel, 4-Tailed Naruto, or Tobi.



4TK is pretty much confirmed NOT to be a seperate character......



UltimateDeadpool said:


> I don't see why he can't go straight from "Naruto" to "4-Tailed Naruto."



I dont see why he shouldnt go 2 tails first . 4TK is uncontrollable anyway, so it might be just a ougi anyway.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 4, 2007)

Fake Chiyo would suck..no need for that, really.  I don't see Tobi in this game, either..


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 4, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Fake Chiyo would suck..no need for that, really.  I don't see Tobi in this game, either..



After seeing puppetless Chiyo in Accel, Tobi could be a possibility, especially considering his fan-base.


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> After seeing puppetless Chiyo in Accel, Tobi could be a possibility, especially considering his fan-base.



Ehm? What fanbase? And besides that, the fanbase of the audience this game is aiming at (japanese people) is very different from the rest of the world. Just because you or people on this forum like Tobi doesnt make any fanbase for CC2 to implement him. I dont get how people can be serious about that (even as joke character) ... the only way I see him is as special partner character, but thats it.

But its always the same anyway, people dont even start thinking and only want their little fanboy hearts satisfied. I remember the 3248353432742352 people saying Sasuke would be in Accel/GNT EX 1 ...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, if they had Naruto double transform into 4tails, the opponent would be dead before you could do anything.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 4, 2007)

destinator said:


> Ehm? What fanbase? And besides that, the fanbase of the audience this game is aiming at (japanese people) is very different from the rest of the world. Just because you or people on this forum like Tobi doesnt make any fanbase for CC2 to implement him. I dont get how people can be serious about that (even as joke character) ... the only way I see him is as special partner character, but thats it.



Something you gotta know about the Japanese culture, particularly the youths, is that they're pretty much psychotic by American standards. It's like they're all on L.S.D. or something, and Tobi is a mind trip in himself!


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Something you gotta know about the Japanese culture, particularly the youths, is that they're pretty much psychotic by American standards. It's like they're all on L.S.D. or something, and Tobi is a mind trip in himself!



... yeah like Iruka was in top positions in the character polls


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2007)

And yet he's not in this game. Which is cool with me. I want dosu!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2007)

Man would you guys please stop bitching about Tobi, and KN4. Half this thread is full of whining about things that common sense would solve. KN4 was a huge part of the, so why would he be left out.  He was a uncontrollable monster so why would he have his own character slot.

Des has pointed out that the other 2 characters are more than likely Hiroku and non-puppet Chiyo.  If theyy are different we will know in 3 weeks


----------



## hurka (Dec 4, 2007)

A little better version of the ads IchiTenshou posted before:


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome, where have you found it ?


----------



## hurka (Dec 4, 2007)

on good old, auctions.yahooo.co.jp


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for pointing me at the right direction^^

I found 2 more:


We see Sasori attacking with his Kazepuppet one the first and also glowing/explosion stuff everywhere in the center of one screen.

On the 2nd big is a huge glowing/electrical sphere I think I havent seen yet.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 4, 2007)

On urka's pics we can see sasuke and oro in the same ougi. That could be a combo ougi, or one of the two characters ougi. Maybe it's sasuke trying to do  "that jutsu"  and oro comes to stop him then instapawn his opponent  (just dreaming).


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2007)

hurka said:


> A little better version of the ads IchiTenshou posted before:



I hope you people see 4-Tailed Naruto. Question remains if he's an actual character. I have a feeling that 2 tailed naruto super has him go 4 tails does the bomb, then goes back to normal.

Only 15 days. Finals will make this go by quick.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 4, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Something you gotta know about the Japanese culture, particularly the youths, is that they're pretty much psychotic by American standards. It's like they're all on L.S.D. or something, and Tobi is a mind trip in himself!



I don't see a movelist for Tobi at all. "Puppetless" Chiyo however, shouldn't be in the game. They should've made room for someone else is all I'm saying Des. Sorry if it seemed like I was being ungrateful for the rest of the stuff. I just happy we have a goodbye to infinites.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone else see that sasuke /oro dual ougi pic under sasuke's pic? thats gonna pwn


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2007)

yea. That will be ridiculus. Can you change characters mid fight?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 4, 2007)

> anyone else see that sasuke /oro dual ougi pic under sasuke's pic? thats gonna pwn







Wu Fei said:


> yea. That will be ridiculus. Can you change characters mid fight?



From what I've seen so far, no, the other character is a stricker.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 4, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> I don't see a movelist for Tobi at all. "Puppetless" Chiyo however, shouldn't be in the game.



While I fully agree that puppetless Chiyo shouldn't see the light of day again, I can see a movelist for Tobi. We know that he's so fast that he almost creates a vacuum as he runs, and he can pass right through stuff. I'd say that's enough right there to make a pretty neat/humorous moveset, maybe give him a cool combo for one of his two "jutsus." He may only have one ougi, consisting of his as yet unknown "super cool jutsu." But part of the joke would not even showing what it is in the game.
There are characters in the game that barely have one jutsu, but they made them fully-functional characters.

And I don't know if it would ruin the game's story-line, but we have to remember that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi is an Uchiha, as such he is almost guaranteed to have the Uchiha clan secret techniques: Dragon Flame, Mythical Fire Flowers, and Grand Fireball. And he most likely has MS... and CCS(?) are no strangers to completely making up moves for the characters.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2007)

And they do a damn good job of it. Of course tobi would have an invincible taunt like Itachi and others. 
But what would his taijutsu be?


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 5, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> While I fully agree that puppetless Chiyo shouldn't see the light of day again, I can see a movelist for Tobi. We know that he's so fast that he almost creates a vacuum as he runs, and he can pass right through stuff. I'd say that's enough right there to make a pretty neat/humorous moveset, maybe give him a cool combo for one of his two "jutsus." He may only have one ougi, consisting of his as yet unknown "super cool jutsu." But part of the joke would not even showing what it is in the game.
> There are characters in the game that barely have one jutsu, but they made them fully-functional characters.
> 
> And I don't know if it would ruin the game's story-line, but we have to remember that
> ...



I understand sir, you make a great point. But with that, comes SUPER SPOILER possibilities. What I hope to God they do is tweak all the characters so that they don't all feel the same. Like in Each Guilty Gear installment, there's always an EX character to choose from with their moves changing with each installment. I'm just saying that with the BTS characters give'em some new jutsus or ougis or something so that they don't just feel carried over...


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2007)

Alot of the characters where tweaked last year even though they didn't mention it.

Sasuke got a new ougi
Asuma got chakra blades
Oro new ougi
Kabuto, the 2nd, Shizune the sound 5.  There were changes made.


----------



## hurka (Dec 5, 2007)

hey
I've found an auction of a promotional DVD on yahoo auctions

here it is:

(It's not a demo disc, it contains video)


----------



## destinator (Dec 5, 2007)

Like I said, awesome! Might try to get it.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> Like I said, awesome! Might try to get it.



What would the contents be?


----------



## destinator (Dec 5, 2007)

Videos? Its a promo disc and MPEG 2 and DVD Region Code is written there .


----------



## K!suke (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot LegendarySaiyan, I might use some of those pics for sigs. I really want the BANDAI site to get updated with some the other characters, I'm ridiculously impatient to find out more about Kiba and Asuma.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 5, 2007)

hurka said:


> hey
> I've found an auction of a promotional DVD on yahoo auctions
> 
> here it is:
> ...



By the time the auction ends, the actual game will be out in a little over a week.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 5, 2007)

4TKN CONFIRMED 

look at Narutos last pic and you will see it 

thanx to DevilsNeverCry from DBZonPS2 for pointing it out 

LS^^

EDIT: but as an Ougi?! or a seperate character?!


----------



## destinator (Dec 5, 2007)

You might check the last pages to see that this has been discussed already.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, for four tails I think he is is just an ougi but since nothing is confirmed you never know.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 5, 2007)

destinator said:


> You might check the last pages to see that this has been discussed already.



has it? damn!^^ anyway I hope that KN4 is just an Ougi or it will be really annoying fighting against him <_<

LS^^


----------



## nick65 (Dec 5, 2007)

turning out to be a better update than expected but im the one thats hoping for a cs2 sasuke since when the page of cc2 wasnt opend yet there stood a sort a story about lighting probably reffering to(chidori) wind (speed) and flying(cs2 wings) so with these three words being in that story i was thinking about a cs2 sasuke i still hope hes coming but i dont think so anymore or maybe he will have a ougi with partial cs2 attack


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe 4tk will appear when naruto is in the red when he is in 2tk model?
Like how ts naruto starts to have red chakra flow out of him in accel when he is in the red.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 5, 2007)

i hav a strong feeling 4T is only an ougi...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 5, 2007)

We all do, I'm fine with that, gonna be some awesome ougi.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Dec 5, 2007)

Should be like an ougi that eats up 70 percent of the opponent's life with some poison effect, because in the manga, the Kyuubi's chakra acts like poison in its opponents' wounds.


----------



## Gene (Dec 5, 2007)

The ougi should also decrease the user's life as well.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 6, 2007)

The ogui should also completely take out the opponents life and at the same time burn your ps2 console.


----------



## destinator (Dec 6, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> The ogui should also completely take out the opponents life and at the same time burn your ps2 console.



Thanks!!!! ^_^


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm the only one that would like to play 4tk naruto????????


----------



## spectaa (Dec 6, 2007)

No, you're just the only one that still beleive he will lol. As long as aI can play kisame I'm good with the game.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Naruto Shippuden 38 RAW shows a new commercial with 4 Tails in it.

edit: link

Sorry my video splitter messed the start.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2007)

maybe the secret character is the 2 Tail Demon holder girl Yugito


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 6, 2007)

=O 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## destinator (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah that looks nice. Lol everything for the Accel 2 fanboys xD!

too slow but: link


----------



## nick65 (Dec 6, 2007)

so one 2 three four tailes this game is sick


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 6, 2007)

mmh...maybe naruto get trasformed in 1 tail with ougi, and if he perform another he will increase the number of tail in the ougi till 4...
mybe is something like that:
1* ougi: odama rasengan
2* ougi: 1tk trasformation
3* ougi: kyubi trasformation combo with raising number of tail that end with the 4tk chakra blast


----------



## destinator (Dec 6, 2007)

Btw it could simply be a part of a story mode sequenz .


----------



## nick65 (Dec 6, 2007)

no because he does it against yamato pay attention destinator


----------



## Ronin (Dec 6, 2007)

nick65 said:


> no because he does it against yamato pay attention destinator



They put things in game story lines that never happen in the show or manga, pay attention nick.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 6, 2007)

i dont think that something like that would ever happen and something that strange i never saw in a narutimate series and ive played em all


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, I hope they don't dick me around with an original pre story, that was ok, but I don't have time for that shit. I would rather them rehash some of the main story.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 6, 2007)

right and i dont think they will make something up like a argu between yamato and 4 tails naruto its probably a ougi


----------



## Mariobowser (Dec 6, 2007)

Hopefully I'll master Sasuke, Sasori and Kakashi. They seem the most difficult to play as.

Anyone notice Sasuke has a Mitsurugi/Ky Kiske tyoe of fighting with his katana?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 6, 2007)

destinator said:


> Ah that looks nice. Lol everything for the Accel 2 fanboys xD!
> 
> too slow but: here



I like how Naruto looks when Sakura's throwing him, lol.



Mariobowser said:


> Anyone notice Sasuke has a Mitsurugi/Ky Kiske tyoe of fighting with his katana?



Sasuke:  RIDE THE CHIDORI!!!!


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 7, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I like how Naruto looks when Sakura's throwing him, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sasuke:  RIDE THE CHIDORI!!!!



Awww, I wish that Sakura and Naruto were more serious when it comes to offensive double ougis.


----------



## destinator (Dec 7, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> Awww, I wish that Sakura and Naruto were more serious when it comes to offensive double ougis.



Please? I really love that one, just like I loves Gai's Ougis. Its so refreshing to see some humor in a serious fight .


----------



## spectaa (Dec 7, 2007)

destinator said:


> Please? I really love that one, just like I loves Gai's Ougis. Its so refreshing to see some humor in a serious fight .



Me too, naruto + sakura = shanaro and dattebayo, how can this be serious . Plus, double ougis is not the place for serious, it's the place for originality and fanfic.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2007)

CC2 is pretty awesome with everything including humor. They put Konohamaru in the game!


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 7, 2007)

destinator said:


> Please? I really love that one, just like I loves Gai's Ougis. Its so refreshing to see some humor in a serious fight .



Agreed.
I wonder how Sakura and Rock Lee's ogui will be like.


----------



## destinator (Dec 7, 2007)

KY is GOD!


----------



## Helix (Dec 7, 2007)

It's official. KN4 is awesome.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, Des!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 7, 2007)

So KN4 attacks with....other kyuubi.

I know he did that in the manga, but I would've done more with it.

Also, I like how you can go into tail-mode in the adventure gameplay.


----------



## _sai_ (Dec 7, 2007)

its official naruto 4tail ownage time!! w0000t
sasuke= piece of cake


----------



## DirzU (Dec 7, 2007)

A playable 4T-Naruto, that's what i've been hoping for =P, and his attack allready seems awesome! 
Kabuto should have more summoning indeed, and an ougi with the opponents (fake-)corpse hung on a tree, as a feint, would be plain magnificent... probably too much to hope for though. It DOES seem that he has scalpels as throwing weapons, which just oozes badass!
His unique item looks strange, maybe a decoy, or anbu-mask with a questionmark (unlikely).

(REAAAAAALLY can't make out 4TK's basic throwing-weapon, looks a bit like a rock actually, hope it's something else though, or a huge one at least.)


Thx Des, the scan made my day (actually night =P).


----------



## K!suke (Dec 7, 2007)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIK, thanks a lot Des. The anticipation for this game is consuming my soul and I... Have they mentioned any gameplay tweaks such as removing certain features in the options menu? That can't exactly be decyphered from the pictures.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm going to love this game! They tweaked my fav character, he's going to play different YES!!!!!! Thanks a lot Des, and Kylara. I guess we can both agree that seeing 4TK is a breath of fresh air...but do you have to transform 2 to get to it?


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL, I was the only one but it seems I was the one right's ;P
however...FUCKING YES!!!!!!
actualy this game had averything I want from him to had!!!!


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 8, 2007)

So 4tk is the last character right? That makes the list complete?
Looks epic.


----------



## destinator (Dec 8, 2007)

He looks like transformation, he has the awakening symbol, so I think its not a sperate character.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 8, 2007)

They did it. This game just reached godliness.



> So KN4 attacks with....other kyuubi.
> 
> I know he did that in the manga, but I would've done more with it.



Pff yeah right, we don't even know what kyubi does, and after one picture not only you say basically that' all he do (smartest thing ever) but you can do better? Of course everyone can do better than one pic... that was a really stupid thing to say.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 9, 2007)

Another random question.

I know on the Gamecube you're not supposed to mix different region games on the same memory card, and should have a separate one for Japanese games and English games.  Is this the same case with the PS2?


----------



## Gene (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope, you can save japanese games on an English memory card.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2007)

This is insane! yay, there's some upgrade for oro, but it matters how he plays.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 9, 2007)

Oro was so-so in the previous games. The naruto 2 version was more dynamic though.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought oro was very good in the first game. And in 2 he had that alternate version which I won a torny with. 

Well, I like how the life bars look a bit longer now.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't really remember oro in the first game :/. I only remember a kind of fuuton I disliked lol. Everyone were kinda stiff back then.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks des
KN4.........as i expected


----------



## _sai_ (Dec 9, 2007)

well now that i pre-ordered i cant wait.......this game is gonna be so bad@a$$


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 10, 2007)

New Updated ^^ New Movie


----------



## destinator (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PpCiAzfGNY[/YOUTUBE]



 Chiyo has a awakening

Non of the 3 sasori forms had a awakening symbol o.o


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2007)

Man those tag moves are great.  Oro giving Sasuke his blade,  Kisame's and Itachi's combe is just sweet with the MS at the end


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 10, 2007)

Those Ougis....are unfair.....NarutoCombination will change the game.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome, looks way better than the first one. Oro got a totally new gameplay it seems, he really move like against sasuke (1st arc) and 4 tails.



Black Magic said:


> Those Ougis....are unfair.....NarutoCombination will change the game.



Jiraya is fighting 6 people, naruto is unfair  .
PS: Kisame+itachi vs konohamaru pawa!


----------



## Ronin (Dec 10, 2007)

Des, after you get the game about how long will it take you to post translations and walkthroughs on gamefaqs? I was completely lost in accel until I read your walkthrough.


----------



## destinator (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont know I expect to get the game on 17-19th of december. Then it takes at least one day to get one time through the game and to record videos. I hope to have the first version online on the 20th. Also you really should start playing if you dont come further just look around gamefaqs or ask here, most likely people can help you^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2007)

what did itachi did to Kakashi in the tag team ougi?


----------



## destinator (Dec 10, 2007)

Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> Mangekyou Sharingan?


i know that but which Mangekyou Sharingan jutsu?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 10, 2007)

It's amaterasu, like against jiraya.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 10, 2007)

destinator said:


> Nice Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PpCiAzfGNY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Love the trailer.
Don't know how I feel about 3 sasori's though.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

They are getting insane with the teamwork ougi and assists! wow.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> They are getting insane with the teamwork ougi and assists! wow.



its good insane though, they needed tag team play for so long. I've been saying it since narultimate 2. Plus it makes for interesting strats and matchups.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 10, 2007)

why doesnt ps3 naruto project update? nice vid amazing


----------



## Ronin (Dec 10, 2007)

nick65 said:


> why doesnt ps3 naruto project update? nice vid amazing



Because its not even in production yet. What you saw from the trailer is really just an update to the engine used for the 360 release. The ps3 game isnt officially going to be started upon until 2008.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 10, 2007)

Still 1 round matches right?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

I know, it will be great. And Oro must have an awakened state, the was he was moving was crazy.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 10, 2007)

doesnt it look like sai is going to a broken (cheap) character. sasake maybe


----------



## spectaa (Dec 10, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Because its not even in production yet. What you saw from the trailer is really just an update to the engine used for the 360 release. The ps3 game isnt officially going to be started upon until 2008.



I don't think they ever did anything on 360, what are you talking about? And the engine of roan is nothing like the trailer  .



> I know, it will be great. And Oro must have an awakened state, the was he was moving was crazy.



To me, at this point, the strongest form of oro is when he uses edo tensei, that would be the realese I would do, oro + hokages like kakashi + dogs lol.


----------



## Helix (Dec 10, 2007)

So how do these assists and ougis work? I can make any combination of two people to make an ougi/assist. Like say for example, Naruto and Orochimaru, as strange as that sounds.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 10, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I don't think they ever did anything on 360, what are you talking about? And the engine of roan is nothing like the trailer  .


I agree, it's definetly a much different engine... A DBZ Budokai version for Naruto ImO... (Insane)



> To me, at this point, the strongest form of oro is when he uses edo tensei, that would be the realese I would do, oro + hokages like kakashi + dogs lol.



That will happen as an update when they will be forced to... which is:

*Spoiler*: _MAJOR MANGA SPOILER_ 



Seriously major dudes... ...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Once Pein-sama is incorporated they will necesarily have to play with various players at a time, which would benefit also Orochimaru, Sasori and Chiyo...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 10, 2007)

Sakon and ukon fight together as 1 character, not to motion naruto's kagebushins, they won't be forced at all, there is many way they can do the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



6 path of pain


 thing with only one characters if the others appears for specials and ougi, or even regular moves (like for transformed sakon/ukon).


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 10, 2007)

man that deidara / sasori ougi was sick


----------



## Ronin (Dec 10, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I don't think they ever did anything on 360, what are you talking about? And the engine of roan is nothing like the trailer  .





what are you talking about? I never said they(who the hell is they btw) did anything on the 360. The graphics engine they are using on the ps3 is the same one they used for the 360. Just like the unreal engine is used for gears of war(360) and drakes uncharted(ps3). Also who the hell is roan?




Psysalis said:


> man that deidara / sasori ougi was sick



It was, but I'm hoping to see and ougi with sasori and chiyo. MASS PUPPET ATTACK FTW


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 10, 2007)

I really want the Bonus CD >_< Can't wait


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2007)

hey is the art for Accel 2 already avalibable? I saw an image of Ino in wich she looked pretty hawt, and I want one with 4tail kyubbi naruto hehehe.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 10, 2007)

That new video is awesome! 

I have very high hopes for the 3rd Kazekage puppet, and I hope they updated some of the characters' movelists... like the 1st, 2nd, and 4th Hokages. Yamato should be badass too.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup best so far!


----------



## Ronin (Dec 10, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> That new video is awesome!
> 
> I have very high hopes for the 3rd Kazekage puppet, and I hope they updated some of the characters' movelists... like the 1st, 2nd, and 4th Hokages.* Yamato should be badass too.*



Better words have never been uttered. Besides sakura and kakashi did any other characters have the ooo~square infinite?

Those were the only to characters I could shuriken cancel with, was just wondering if anyone else could do it?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

And it looks like assists are fused or can be fused with your character.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> And it looks like assists are fused or can be fused with your character.



whadya mean fused?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2007)

so Ill be able to play all the chars from NH3 and from shippuden 1st 2 arcs huh?? Nice!
By the way that little disc that appears on the trailer, wath is the content of that?


----------



## Helix (Dec 10, 2007)

The Sasuke/Orochimaru ougi was awesome, the Itachi/Kisame ougi was awesome, and the Deidara/Sasori ougi was awesome. This game is going to be awesome.

I also saw Deidara's specialty #18 as an ougi, I'm surprised that wasn't in part one of Accel.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh....man cant wait for this game!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2007)

> whadya mean fused?


like combo jutsu.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 10, 2007)

GARlock said:


> what are you talking about? I never said they(who the hell is they btw) did anything on the 360. The graphics engine they are using on the ps3 is the same one they used for the 360. Just like the unreal engine is used for gears of war(360) and drakes uncharted(ps3). Also who the hell is roan?



_What you saw from the trailer is really just an update to the engine used for the 360 release_. 

That's what you said, what is the 360 release? I guessed it was roan = rise of a ninja, and I thought you were talking about that, since I played it and saw the trailer I couldn't beleive it was the same engine at all, but if you say so.

PS: "They" is the company who developped "the 360 release"...don't need to shout all the 'who the hell" like I bad repped you  .


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd like to match up Sasuke and Itachi, computer vs computer, do it three times and see who wins most of the matches. You know, just to settle the dispute over who's stronger at least in Accel 2 once and for all.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 11, 2007)

KN4 is godly.


----------



## destinator (Dec 11, 2007)

New cc2 website update



as usual you a new front pic + text stuff


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 11, 2007)

ok it's official. 4TK is in this game. now all thats left is for Minato to have his white jacket and everything will be perfect.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 11, 2007)

Whoa just rewatched the new video again.
1:16 seems to open up new doors with the kawami system.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 11, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ok it's official. 4TK is in this game. now all thats left is for Minato to have his white jacket and everything will be perfect.



A white jacket... and a Shiki Fuujin ougi, a Gamabunta ougi, and an updated Flying Thunder God ougi doing what he does in Kakashi Gaiden, except just to the one opponent.

And the 2nd Hokage needs a second ougi including the Water Dragon Missile.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2007)

That was an insane yamato pic. All those thin woods.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2007)

is that a KWGOD ougi?:amazed


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol... Yamato has just been given Mokouton Kaihou!!

I am SO pleased with the way Orochimaru moves and attacks, I hope his ougi and ingame attacks rock too... (I'm pretty sure what the final one will be too)

I have a question, in the video Sandaime Kazekage attacked without moving but it wasn't an ingame jutsu... What was it?

Also, what was that in game jutsu used by Sasori against Sakura... it looked baddass (Where he flies)...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 11, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Whoa just rewatched the new video again.
> 1:16 seems to open up new doors with the kawami system.



I only see a regular throw/kawarimi, what are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Ronin (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone besides me thinking about the following tag matchups:

sasuke & kakashi
sasuke and Itachi
Chiyo and sasori
Sakura and tsunade
kisame and zabuza
there are many more but im hungry so....


----------



## nick65 (Dec 11, 2007)

no istead of the wood that normalaly appears in the kawamiri jiraiya comes in place and immidiatly does a team attack with tsunade


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 11, 2007)

yamato x shodaime hokage should be cool


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 11, 2007)

or the shodaime and nidaime together, or Yondaime and Jiraya or Jiraya and Sandaime or AARRRGGGHHH there is soooo many!!! I just cant waait for it anymore XD 8days left XP

LS^^


----------



## nick65 (Dec 11, 2007)

sannin team ougi or neji and hinata or the most cool team ougi ever,

CS2 Sasuke and K4 Naruto


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2007)

This is game looks friggin sweet. This is part of the Ultimate Ninja series right? It's always been my favorite type of Naruto game. has it been released yet?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 11, 2007)

nick65 said:


> no istead of the wood that normalaly appears in the kawamiri jiraiya comes in place and immidiatly does a team attack with tsunade



Guess I missed that.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 11, 2007)

Holiday Hound said:


> This is game looks friggin sweet. This is part of the Ultimate Ninja series right? It's always been my favorite type of Naruto game. has it been released yet?



not yet. 12/20


----------



## spectaa (Dec 12, 2007)

Some good quality pics: 
The usual stuff.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone else getting the feeling that Sasuke's awakening is Sharingan?

Also, Kakashi should play regular as he did with awakening accel Sharingan, and awakening should be MS... no?


----------



## destinator (Dec 12, 2007)

fast fast specta ^^


----------



## spectaa (Dec 12, 2007)

And I just woke up ^^.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2007)

and chidori rasengan combo was awesome


----------



## Ronin (Dec 12, 2007)

Has it been explained how the tag system is going to work? The bar next to R1 is white and red its also yellow in another picture, does the meter fill up over time does it consume chakra, does it have its own orbs you need to collect to fill it up, stuff like that?



Mibu Clan said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that Sasuke's awakening is Sharingan?
> 
> Also, Kakashi should play regular as he did with awakening accel Sharingan, and awakening should be MS... no?



you mean perform a special to awaken it or after awakening then the ougi is ms? i wonder how it would work if it is used as an awakening? also are certain characters gonna be able to taunt into awakenings like last time?

Great find btw spectaa. images are crisp.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Dec 12, 2007)

For those who care...
the first(i think) review/score for na2.

Famitsu
Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel 2 (PS2, Bandai Namco):9/9/8/8 - (34/40)

(Ratingsystem: 4 editors give the game up to 10 points and the sum of it is the final score)

Of course we all know, that the game will be awesome, but it's still a nice thing to see imo.


----------



## destinator (Dec 12, 2007)

A bit too late here too:

Scores were posted here:
Source:


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 12, 2007)

naturally Narutimate series its one of the best figting games the PS2 has.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2007)

> naturally Narutimate series its one of the best figting games the PS2 has.


 Which makes it one of the best fighting games ever. I know it's my favorite.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 12, 2007)

Has this series ever got such a high rating before?  IIRC they usually get a 7 across the board right ?

I agree with Kaki.  I love this game can wait unti next week


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow!! Next week sure did come by fast!! I am very excited!! I think that this one might have the best story mode yet....at the very least out of the two accels anway  Thats probably why the rating were higher than the previous games, thats my guess!!


----------



## destinator (Dec 12, 2007)

Accel got 8888, NH3 got 9988 (so its the same score as Accel2).


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats the last time I listen to Kripp


----------



## Hellion (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh I think I was thinking about the Bleach game


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 12, 2007)

Bleachimate Accel 2??


----------



## spectaa (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm still playing accel 1 and the 2 is coming out, and he is better in every ways, nice.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm still playing Accel too XP I still like it, but now that Accel2 comes out in few days.. Oooman.. I CANT WAIT ^^

LS^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2007)

> Bleachimate Accel 2?


Hell yeah, it's like the ultimate system. I'd like to see anything and everything in it.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 12, 2007)

Then you've come to the right place Kaki


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 12, 2007)

Agreed. One of the best fighting systems I've played. 
If bleach had this fighting system, I'd be all over it too.
One more week!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 12, 2007)

Imagine if they used the Narutimate engine to make an anime SSB game. With Naruto, Bleach, OP, Ranma, Kenshin, FMA etc.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 12, 2007)

All I know is that the Flame Alchemist would be a beast in that game

EDIT: Someone is going to come into this thread and not know that we are just being fanboys about the enginge  and get the wrong idea.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 12, 2007)

I really liked what they did with Itachi's taunt in Accel 1, but the life drain was hell.. I wish they improved it a little.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 12, 2007)

What's going on with this thread  !
More seriously, the only thing I regret in this game are the collision, they don't feel natural, maybe it still lacks some animations steps on the collisions. That's not even anoying, but that's all I have to say to put this back on track  .


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 13, 2007)

Only thing I didn't like about accel was after a Up+O attack if you kept pressing O, you would go into this mini cut scene thing where you had to beat the other player by pressing O as many times as you can? Hope I explained that well enough. 

And the rock, paper scissors was kind of a waste of time. Sometimes it even determined the outcome of the match. 

Hopefully I have the option of turning these off or on in this game.


----------



## Klue (Dec 13, 2007)

A tad bit off topic , but i need some help

Where do you guys buy your Japanese videogames from? I found a site called  anyone familiar with it?


----------



## destinator (Dec 13, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> And the rock, paper scissors was kind of a waste of time. Sometimes it even determined the outcome of the match.
> 
> Hopefully I have the option of turning these off or on in this game.



Who knows if Janken is even in Accel 2, havent seen anything of it so far (though they mostly only show new stuff in their vids so who knows).


----------



## spectaa (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm fine with janken, it doesn't occur that much, and it's actually a kind of counter, not so bad IMO, depends if you play with button masher, it can get annoying the 3rd time in a round, not as much as dragon rush in budokai though.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it possible to play this game on a PAL ps2 without modding it? Does something exist for the ps2 that works like the freeloader on gamecube?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes its call swap magic 3.  All you need to do is google it, because I have had mine for a while and don't remember where I got mine 

@Klue: play-asia is highly recommended thats where I get mine.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2007)

I just hope they make kawarimi sequences balanced.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2007)

What you mean Kaki


----------



## Helix (Dec 13, 2007)

Man I wanted to look at my playasia.coim account to make sure the payment went throught for my game and I see this:

*Estimated shipping date: On or before Dec 31, 2007*

I can't wait that long. -_-


----------



## destinator (Dec 13, 2007)

Preorder gift



@Shadow, I ordered like on the first day the preorder message was online and it says the same for me. So dont worry.


----------



## Helix (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweeeeeet is that for all pre-order gifts on play-asia? And what's in it?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2007)

It seemed that the kawarimi things the person that initiated it would always lose or something.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2007)

OOH Okay now I see what your saying... carry on :can


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 13, 2007)

My estimated arrival is the 24th.  It better arrive on that date. XD..

What is that preorder gift?  Just a picture?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2007)

I estimate to have my first version on the 18


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2007)

I hope so too, that's when my last final is.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 13, 2007)

This flip top installation looks complicated @_@..I'll probably fuck up my PS2.

Maybe mine will come earlier if they ship out before the 20th..did both of you guys order from playasia?


----------



## nick65 (Dec 13, 2007)

why would you order it if theyre comes a iso file ?


----------



## Jizz (Dec 13, 2007)

Sasuke and Sakura's Ouji's are god awesome and orgasmic.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 13, 2007)

BTW, I never found out what the pre-order gift is. Can someone explain?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I hope so too, that's when my last final is.



My last final is today, and Accel 2 is what I am going to use to get over this lack-luster semester


----------



## sou_desu_ka (Dec 13, 2007)

I just ordered swapmagic from  it was 44.95 with the slider and the discs, the only game I've played in the narutimate hero series is the original.  I didn't like it that much, I assume accel 2 will be worth the money.  Is the gameplay a lot better than the first one?  I hope so, anyways I can't wait to see the specials on my tv instead of on youtube.  How would you compare accel to ex?


----------



## Booyah112 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't really wanna search 70 something pages for this but did they come out w/ a new swap magic? I have three and think I went for that one cuz it was cheaper, that should still work right?


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 13, 2007)

destinator said:


> Who knows if Janken is even in Accel 2, havent seen anything of it so far (though they mostly only show new stuff in their vids so who knows).



Dreamsssss.


----------



## destinator (Dec 13, 2007)

nick65 said:


> why would you order it if theyre comes a iso file ?



To fucking support the developers ?

The pre order disc unlocks all chars and has videos...(for the other one who asked).


----------



## Ronin (Dec 13, 2007)

destinator said:


> To fucking support the developers ?
> 
> The pre order disc unlocks all chars and has videos...(for the other one who asked).



tell him des. let him know we do things legally here.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 13, 2007)

wow, and you'll take all of them online right?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 13, 2007)

By pre order disc, do you mean the actual game, or seomthing completely different??


----------



## Klue (Dec 13, 2007)

Krippler said:


> @Klue: play-asia is highly recommended thats where I get mine.



Sweet, thanks


----------



## Ninmedic (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm really excited about the upcoming Accel 2.

For the next game I think it would be a good idea if they could have summons battle each other. When your character decides to summon a monster, you can either have the option to battle the opponent as they are or have your opponent summon a monster (_only_ if they have the ability to summon a monster)
This would put accel 3 on another level if summons could battle each other, it would be much better than it is now. Of course they would have to change how they battle each other because recharging attacks with the summons in Ultimate Ninja is too slow. 
Another option could be Tailed-Beasts battles. There would only be an option of three tailed beasts (Shukaku, Two-Tailed Cat, and Kyubii) but they could battle the summons also! There could be the three tailed beasts, Tsunade's Summon, Gamabunta and the other frog summons, Orochimaru's snakes and Manda, Enma, Temari's Summons...the list goes on. When I really think about it, there really is a lot of characters that can summon monsters.  There is Naruto, Sasuke, Orochimaru, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Third Hokage, Fourth Hokage, Temari, Kidomaru, Tayuya, Anko (maybe), and Kakashi. I could see huge battles on epic proportions...and if the developers wait a year and a half longer to develop the third one...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 they could be one of the ultimate summoners in...PEIN


----------



## Booyah112 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Des, b/c your knowledge about this game is more then most on the forum, do you know if their's a limit on the pre-order disc? Like only the first hundred orders or something.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, it unlocks all of the characters?


----------



## destinator (Dec 13, 2007)

Its said that it does....

And preorder stuff is limited dont ask me about numbers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzVM6ekBROc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 13, 2007)

nice vid des 

This is random i know and a lil too early to say this but i would really love to play as kakuzu in the next game. Im positive he would kick all kinds of ass


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ 



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



​


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 13, 2007)

How would it go about unlocking everything?
Just put the cd in and save a file?
Would it have extra stuff a regular person without the cd can't get?

I think summon battles are boring but that's just me.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2007)

I think summons are awesome. 

Well, here on NF we're not hard edged about being legit, but we do support what we love.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 13, 2007)

How many combo Ougi's have been revealed so far?

I've seen SasukeNaruto,SakuraChiyo,NarutoSakura,ItachiKisame,DeidaraSasori,OrochimaruSasuke. If they allow for switching combo characters...imagine KabutoOrochimaru,ChiyoSasori,DeidaraItachi


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 13, 2007)

^Good eye. Looks like it will be after a half bar ogui as well.
Agreed on that summoning fighting. It was terrible in accel.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 14, 2007)

Holy shit that video gave me at least two orgasms Des


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 14, 2007)

I really need a job....I'll do it for the games....for the games!!!!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> neji killed kidomaru summoned spider and *jiraiya defended naruto whit a summon* wend kisame attacked him
> 
> and jiraiya killed a big lobster



That frog is in this game, I saw it in a scan somewhere


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 14, 2007)

Didn't Hero 2 have in game summon attacks for Naruto and Jiraiya? 

Anyways I agree that summons should be playable, they kick ass... But you should be able to actually control them, while the player you use stays back...


*Spoiler*: __ 



For example Ken-san would be pretty cool, or any of Pein's when using Peindara...


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2007)

The worst part about these games are that they have to stay instep with the anime so we will not get the more epic characters until later.  Next year I think they will have most people except, AL/Tobi/BH/Zetsu


----------



## spectaa (Dec 14, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> neji killed kidomaru summoned spider and jiraiya defended naruto whit a summon wend kisame attacked him
> 
> and jiraiya killed a big lobster





> It always *end up* summons against summons.


 That's what I said. Kisame didn't fight the toad, you arent going to talk about rashomon lol right ? That's the same, shields don't fight. The only exception was kidoumaru you are right, though I knew it too but since it occured only one time...



> The worst part about these games are that they have to stay instep with the anime so we will not get the more epic characters until later



Yeah the anime is so slow, and the game came so fast.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 14, 2007)

Mibu Clan said:


> Didn't Hero 2 have in game summon attacks for Naruto and Jiraiya?



Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru had their summons, but they were kinda useless.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 14, 2007)

Less than one week before the realese date, a bit more before we receive it, a bit less before we play it  .


----------



## nick65 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah cant wait to kill naruto with sasuke and over rule him with m speed air katon or dual sword ougi or to activate my sharingan and tell that ^%!$@! what real power beholds(until he becomes four tailed and i die )


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, playing as Zetsu sounds really cool


----------



## Ronin (Dec 14, 2007)

Jihad said:


> OMG, playing as Zetsu sounds really cool



zetsu is confirmed??????


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 14, 2007)

No, no, no, no!!!! I was just sayin....I wish though


----------



## Ronin (Dec 14, 2007)

Jihad said:


> No, no, no, no!!!! I was just sayin....I wish though



oh, you cant scare me like that.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 14, 2007)

It would be awesome though, wouldn't it??


----------



## spectaa (Dec 15, 2007)

He would have one move: eat people -> gameover.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 15, 2007)

You just tickled me where you shouldn't have


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 15, 2007)

spectaa said:


> That's what I said. Kisame didn't fight the toad, you arent going to talk about rashomon lol right ? That's the same, shields don't fight. The only exception was kidoumaru you are right, though I knew it too but since it occured only one time...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the anime is so slow, and the game came so fast.



What about the Hokage fight? Enma is a summon.


----------



## Vrtl (Dec 15, 2007)

20 december cant wait

Characters that have been confirmed:

Konoha:

TS Sasuke
TS Ino
TS Chouji
TS Kiba
TS Hinata
TS Shino
Sai
Yamato

Renewed Moveset:

Orochimaru
Kabuto
Chiyo

Sasori (real Body)

I hope that the new Time Skipped Characters do not lack of moves, like in GNt Ex. Because in GNT Ex 2 they are no different that when they small(Not TS)


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 15, 2007)

you may see this all in destinetor signature's link, everything we now is there


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2007)

You could have just answered me if you know all the stuff is there right?

Edit: i did go see it tho, and there's nothing on Kurenai, jiraiya, asuma and tsunade new movesets..so i guess it was false information?


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 15, 2007)

no one had alredy post this, right?
Link removed


----------



## spectaa (Dec 15, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> What about the Hokage fight? Enma is a summon.



Seriously guys you need to play the game, enma got nothing to do in a summon mode.

ps:we could argue that oro "summoned" the hokage firsts, but you know that's not the point, It's not about our knowledge of the manga.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2007)

Nope. But there is a page missing


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> no one had alredy post this, right?
> Link removed



Hum, why would anyone put a picture of this chick on this forum anyway?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 15, 2007)

what chick Sasuto? its a Scan of Sasuke and Sasuke in RPG mode, and one more new screen from Naruto PS3! thanx -OZN-, I am really happy that you can play as Sasuke in the RPG mode too, just hoping for him to be able to team up with Naruto in the RPG mode after you complete the game^^

LS^^


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2007)

So with them advertising the Ps3 project with Accel does that mean it is being developed by the same company?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes it is 

check for updates here and two HQ screens of Naruto PS3:


PS: it has its own topic too here in the NF..
<s>Konan</s>

LS^^


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh I knew that we had a thread about it, but I haven't been there in a whille because I though tit was way to early to have info about it.  Also I thought it would just be a bunch of I hope they have this and I hope they have that


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 15, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Nope. But there is a page missing



the other page was about a DS game


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 15, 2007)

Naruto for the DS or someother DS game?

LS^^


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> the other page was about a DS game



Man I wanted more about sasuke


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 15, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Naruto for the DS or someother DS game?
> 
> LS^^



naruto shippuden on DS


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> what chick Sasuto? its a Scan of Sasuke and Sasuke in RPG mode, and one more new screen from Naruto PS3! thanx -OZN-, I am really happy that you can play as Sasuke in the RPG mode too, just hoping for him to be able to team up with Naruto in the RPG mode after you complete the game^^
> 
> LS^^



Oh man lol, i tho it was weird too lol! the link gives me a picture of a actress, i don't know her name but she's pretty hot.


----------



## DirzU (Dec 15, 2007)

Sharon Stone ,

but seriously people, could we try and keep this on-topic? I've seen the Accel 2-thread on Shishi-Rendan go to waste, it would be a shame if this one becomes filled with shite.

Questions that still bother me:

- Any Speculations on unique items? (Orochi's snakes, Asuma's Chakrablades, Kabuto's misterythingie, Itachi's kunai, ...) Maybe Itachi throws a dozen Kunais around the opponent that home in? He did that in a Sasuke-flashback no? (Training stuff)

- What's with the missing character, since ZSS seems an awakening, don't we have an extra slot? (Don't sue me if this has been answered...)

- Should 4TK drain health? And be temporary?

- ... etc, etc, ...

Sorry for ranting, but try and keep it a clean thread kthx?

Byez


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2007)

well tha sasuke chidori from the PS3 picture was awesome


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 15, 2007)

I think that 4TK should definitely be temporary, unless it's not completely broken.  But I imagine it is.


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothing yet a about CS2 Sasuke? I am starting to think it will not be in the game (and I don't see why, since it is the same thing it was before the time skip, but with other clothes).


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 15, 2007)

Anyone suspect any naruto shippuuden coming out for the PSP any time soon??


----------



## Ronin (Dec 15, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Anyone suspect any naruto shippuuden coming out for the PSP any time soon??



that would be freakin orgasmic.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 15, 2007)

accessBR said:


> Nothing yet a about CS2 Sasuke? I am starting to think it will not be in the game (and I don't see why, since it is the same thing it was before the time skip, but with other clothes).



I'm sure you see why $a$uke C$2 won't be in it .


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 15, 2007)

accessBR said:


> Nothing yet a about CS2 Sasuke? I am starting to think it will not be in the game (and I don't see why, since it is the same thing it was before the time skip, but with other clothes).



TS Sasuke wont have his CS forms in Ac2.. Wish he had^^

LS^^


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi. I am a straight up jerk. I'm banned now because of it. And my joke wasn't even funny to anyone because I'm not even around to see it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2007)

It kinda looks like the best fighter ever.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2007)

no it would be if cs2 sasuke was in it


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasuke TS CS2will come in one of the next installments, and truthfully I can wait!! I'm just happy he's finally back in the game all caught up!!


----------



## spectaa (Dec 15, 2007)

nick65 said:


> no it would be if cs2 sasuke was in it



I couldn't care less, CS2 is d?j? vu.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2007)

''you've been ricked and rolled'' that was so gay...never do that again.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 15, 2007)

Ban this guy or something.
Didn't bother to click the link. Looked over it and saw it was rickroll'ed

Also it's too bad CS2 Sasuke couldn't be in the game.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 15, 2007)

I unfortunately cliked on it, ban his IP.

*runs to get pitchfork* Who wants to start an angry mob?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2007)

I do, I DO!! haha, why are you guys so sur that CS2 aint in it?


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm guessing because the game comes out next week and we have yet to even see sasuke. Let alone his CS2 form.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm, so if we follow you, that means that Saidaime( 3rd hokage) wont be there cuz we didn't see him..

But you might be right...cuz we only see CS2 Form on TS sasuke for the first time when he fights against Orochimaru...Anyways, Sasuke is still a beast without is Cs2 form lol..i'll beat everyone whit him hehe...and whit asuma..and whit jiraiya and whit orochimaru..


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 16, 2007)

What didn't we see the 3rd do?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

We have not seen his updates for this game. But I don't expect Sasuke CS2.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 16, 2007)

And neither do I


----------



## spectaa (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Hmm, so if we follow you, that means that Saidaime( 3rd hokage) wont be there cuz we didn't see him..



Obviously you failled at following us  .



> But you might be right...cuz we only see CS2 Form on TS sasuke for the first time when he fights against Orochimaru...



 
Seriously, after I saw the combi ougi with oro, I can't wait to play the cocky bastard.


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think Sasuke will have access to CS2 or the CS at all, too early in the story maybe? From what i read on a gamespot pro review he's going to have 2 move sets  because apparently after a sword ougi *Oro's team one maybe?* he uses his sword in-game and after that he uses another ougi *chidori apparently* and activates Sharingan.

Anyone know if taunts will activate awakening states?


----------



## Vrtl (Dec 16, 2007)

Do u need a Ps2 system of Asia?

Cause i'm from europe i wanna order it from play asia.

But do you ?


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah you do need a japanese ps2...I'm gonna order one with this game asap


----------



## DirzU (Dec 16, 2007)

An Asian PS2 would help, or you could try to get your European PS2 ModChipped, although that's quite dangerous and sometimes expensive.

I use a SwapMagic disc on a flat PS2, which is nearly harmless (you just have to put a small piece in your PS2 to keep it from resetting each time it opens, and boot your PS2 with a start-up DVD, explanation came with the DVD-box of SwapMagic, very easy...)

You could use a SlideCard or something, but I don't know how that works, try googling for 'Imported games PS2'.

Hope it helps, try going by a local import-store and ask for some advice. Playing imported games through SwapMagic is legal he told me, as long as the game is obtained legally in itself.


P.S.: chamedit: ISO talk isn't allowed here


----------



## spectaa (Dec 16, 2007)

> your European PS2 ModChipped, although that's quite dangerous and sometimes expensive.



Every friend I got got their ps2 moded. Nowadays the risk is very low since the ps2 is know old stuff.


----------



## DirzU (Dec 16, 2007)

@ Spectaa: read 'quite' dangerous, and 'expensive'... and you might also want to check on the 'legal' aspect... . Where I come from, few people have their PS2 modded.

@ Mustang: a Japanese PS2 is not necessarily required.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2007)

I still have hope for CS2.... I DONT CARE OF THE ODDS


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

> At least those who want it, else keep the Piracy-chatter minimal, 'cause it's illegal here.


 I don't think it is, but it's not very noble for big fans of the game. 

However, if the iso comes out before the game arrives it can be tempting.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually iso talk has been forbidden now outside of PMs.  
It's not officially stated yet, so no one will get banned over it, but iso talk will be deleted if spotted.


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

DirzU said:


> @ Spectaa: read 'quite' dangerous, and 'expensive'... and you might also want to check on the 'legal' aspect... . Where I come from, few people have their PS2 modded.
> 
> @ Mustang: a Japanese PS2 is not necessarily required.



Oh, it isnt? Well, either way I gotta get one....I broke my old japanese ps2


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 16, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Actually iso talk has been forbidden now outside of PMs.
> It's not officially stated yet, so no one will get banned over it, but iso talk will be deleted if spotted.



What's iso?


----------



## Ronin (Dec 16, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What's iso?



Its the file that has all the info for the game, once u burn it to a dvd or cd then u can play the game.not the best explanation, sure somone can do better.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

But you have to have region free settings. And WTF I thought this was Narutoforms.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2007)

SO when the game does "come out"  someone pm me if you.  I will do the same if I get it first.


----------



## Harlita (Dec 16, 2007)

If someone posts porn or the never ending rickroll- or anything we don't want people to click on, please don't quote it. 

 just means i have extra posts to edit XD


----------



## destinator (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor moderators 

The game(s) will probably shipped soon, mine is set to "preparing order" already.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 16, 2007)

DirzU said:


> @ Spectaa: read 'quite' dangerous, and 'expensive'... and you might also want to check on the 'legal' aspect... . Where I come from, few people have their PS2 modded.
> 
> @ Mustang: a Japanese PS2 is not necessarily required.



That's what they say, it's not very legal in france, but it's damn easy to find a place to do that will do it for you . 
The price is around 60€ here i think, though I did mine for FFX a long time ago for 150€ (yeah) so the price might be off. But I had it done for all of my consoles, except the dreamcast since the DC-X was so efficient and there was so many was to launch imported games and I never had any trouble. I even modded the GC myself, it was damn easy. I import games since the super famicom, I had this awesome place that rented japanese games when I was a kid, too bad it disapeared...
I'll try to translate the menus a little when I'll get the game, I used to do it for the first series so that won't be too hard I hope (I know very few kaniji).


----------



## Amuro (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone know any _reliable and trustworthy UK _sites to get a Swap Magic? 


I really find myself wanting to buy this for some reason  
Can't wait to play as Sai and Yamato. Is kimimaro still on the roster?


----------



## destinator (Dec 16, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I'll try to translate the menus a little when I'll get the game, I used to do it for the first series so that won't be too hard I hope (I know very few kaniji).



A lot can easily be translated through furigana, I might try to get some friends for translation help^^


----------



## FloriaN~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Santa comes earlier this year 

Play-Asia Release date of Narutimate Accel 2 changed from 20th to 19th!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm pissed off. For some reason my bank messed my account up and took our $100 and I don't have enough for Accel 2. I get paid on Friday through direct deposit so I want to know this: My order says "Waiting for payment". I need to ask this:

Is my copy already held aside once the payment's paid on Friday? How much longer do you think it'd take for me to get it?


----------



## Helix (Dec 16, 2007)

destinator said:


> The game(s) will probably shipped soon, mine is set to "preparing order" already.




Really, you think it'll ship before the release date (20th)?

Edit: Oh I noticed they pushed it forward to the 19th, mine is also 'preparing order'.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 17, 2007)

Krippler said:


> SO when the game does "come out"  someone pm me if you.  I will do the same if I get it first.



same here.



			
				Hagi said:
			
		

> Is kimimaro still on the roster?


why would he not be?  The only character that's ever been taken off is Dotou.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 17, 2007)

NEW sasuke here i come. just 2 more days


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2007)

So, are there gonna be any english guides out right now, or will it take a bit for them to come out?? Cause I can't read Japanese


----------



## destinator (Dec 17, 2007)

Ehm it will take some time, but I will do daily updates on my guide so dont worry .


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I havn't pre-ordered yet, cause I didn't want to get the game and then be completely lost in the menus, but maybe I will now


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2007)

To be honest Jihad Naruto is one of the easier import games to play.   Since you know the story when you are in Master mode you just have to run around and recreate the naruto story, and in Accel the menu was associated with character pictures so going through the menu once you know where to go.  

Also get use to pressing O to accept commands, and X to cancel


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 17, 2007)

I already know all that Kripp, I have accel and NH3....I just like to know exactly what everything is....I already know most of the character associations in the menus, but I don't know all....meh, what are you gonna do!!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh  :can


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeap, the friendliest imports are fighters, basically. Most of the time you'll be occupied with something (specially in master mode) to be worrying about the menus. xD

With the Naruto games, the order it'll be in would be most likely RPG mode, Story mode, VS mode, Mini Game(?), Shop, Gallery and then Options. 


I can't wait for this, we should do a countdown until it releases, haha. =P


----------



## nick65 (Dec 17, 2007)

was dotou is accel?


----------



## destinator (Dec 17, 2007)

No? Maito Naruto and Anbu Kakshi were missing too.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 17, 2007)

spoiler!!!!!!
i was wonder what sasukes item was but in this old video that i just watched again i could see it is a kunai with chidori around it so his item is chiodiri needles aint that awesome
Link removed


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah great spoiler, sasuke ain't even in the video.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 17, 2007)

spectaa said:


> yeah great spoiler, sasuke ain't even in the video.



right, and beside this we alredy know sasuke special item,
is some ninja pill,watch here

maybe the pill will activate cs...


----------



## nick65 (Dec 17, 2007)

sasuke is in the video hes fighting naruto in the middel they even do a rasengan chirodir clash are you blind?????


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 17, 2007)

The game should be easy to navigate. Translations or not.
Hopefully there isn't something that we wouldn't be able to pass unless knowing Japanese. 
Like some test or something.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

nick65 said:


> sasuke is in the video hes fighting naruto in the middel they even do a rasengan chirodir clash are you blind?????



I just looked another time without searching and I saw it, guess I was skipped it, sorry.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 17, 2007)

I have to wait another 2 to 3 weeks after the release so i can play it...So yesterday i ordered bleach blade battler 2nd on play-asia whit the UPS method of shipement (wont do the same error as whit Naruto whit the airmile method)..So now i'll have something good to play whit in between. I watched some videos on youtube and man it looks cool! anyone played it?

I have a Xbox360 but anime games are totally awesome ..even if they are in japanese hehe.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

> If someone posts porn or the never ending rickroll


 I've gotten it three times, and fortunately, it does end. 

BBB2 is a fun game. 



> No? Maito Naruto and Anbu Kakshi were missing too.


 Yes, and sealed oro, and awakened Hinata. But that just means the roster boost was more impressive. I still hate it when they cut things out. Like when they melted the snow on the snow stage, why couldn't they let us have both versions?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> So yesterday i ordered bleach blade battler 2nd[...].So now i'll have something good to play whit in between..



Too bad the game is actually nothing like naruto. I got the first and the second one, the first was okay, but the second one was a real let down. I actually hate this game, I sold it 2 days later to a "friend". Maybe if you can play 2 vs 2 you will manage to enjoy it.


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 4 friends and we played the hell out of Bleach Blade Battlers 2. I agree the game is only tight when you play with friends besides that it kind of sucks.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 17, 2007)

Definitely better than EX 2..


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 17, 2007)

well that's cool, my friends who play naruto whit me are bleach fans too so i guess we'll manage to have some fun too...But i hope you guys are wrong..cuz i still need to pass it alone to get the characters..and it'll cost me like 85$$ :|..what a waste if its bad.. dammn


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

Since I saw you speak french: Apres avoir joué aux narutos de cyberconnect2 on devient vite difficile question adaptation de mangas. Y a quelques années j'aurais trouvé ce bleach battlers tres sympa.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 17, 2007)

Bofff je dirais pas ça de mon côté, j'aime bien Victorious boxer: all star. Donc tu vois que j'suis pas difficile  
De ce que j'ai vue sur youtube, sa ressemble pas mal a naruto côté gameplay, avec les 2 spéciales les petits combos..C'est claire que y'en a moin que Naruto mais comme tu dis, les narutos de cyberconnect2 sont tellement génial qu'on peut pas s'attendre a un meilleur jeu venant d'une autre compagnie ou d'une autre série héhé 

ps: where did you see me speak french?


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Dec 17, 2007)

hmmm my play-asia account just charged the card for this game...and they said they don't charge until it ships...mistake? *Hopes its not but knows it probably is -.- *


----------



## Hellion (Dec 17, 2007)

Are you in America?  because over there in bizzaroland (joke) it is already the 18th a resonable day to ship something.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Bofff je dirais pas ça de mon côté, j'aime bien Victorious boxer: all star. Donc tu vois que j'suis pas difficile
> De ce que j'ai vue sur youtube, sa ressemble pas mal a naruto côté gameplay, avec les 2 spéciales les petits combos..C'est claire que y'en a moin que Naruto mais comme tu dis, les narutos de cyberconnect2 sont tellement génial qu'on peut pas s'attendre a un meilleur jeu venant d'une autre compagnie ou d'une autre série héhé
> 
> ps: where did you see me speak french?



C'est marqué sous ton avatar lol. Sinon j'adore victorious boxer  , ce qui manque ce sont des effets digne du manga et  des bruitages pêchus. // Bleach is nothing like naruto like I said. I mostly play fighting games to put it harshly, it's more like a party game than a fighter. 1 vs 1 won't give you much fun. You won't combo like in naruto, you won't be impressed by ougis like in naruto, etc...It really seems to me they tried to make easy money with this one, that's just my opinion though.

PS: Play asia are in china no? They should have started their day at work already.


----------



## Helix (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope I get this game before Christmas. I picked the cheapest shipping. I usually get fast shipping from Playasia so I remain hopeful...


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Dec 17, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Are you in America?  because over there in bizzaroland (joke) it is already the 18th a resonable day to ship something.



yea lol i hope so, i ordered the ps2 from there on wednesday and it came friday. It'd be great if the game found its way to my front door with such haste


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

hmmmmmm


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

I think my eyesight has gotten bad lately (damn mangekyou ) but I don't see it :|.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

No, but it's a dynamic link and I didn't mean to fake you out. Whatever.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 17, 2007)

IT's 04:45 here, I can't sleep anyway so I'm checking everywhere, but still nothing. I hope it's ehre when I wake up, last time it was released on thursday no?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 17, 2007)

spectaa said:


> IT's 04:45 here, I can't sleep anyway so I'm checking everywhere, but still nothing. I hope it's ehre when I wake up, last time it was released on thursday no?



yeah your right


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

I got excited for a second there.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 18, 2007)

nothing yet so far....not surprised though.  It's kinda early in the day.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 18, 2007)

hey i been thinking what characters are going to be top tier.

i believe
sai
new sasuke
and sasori

what do you guys think


----------



## Pein (Dec 18, 2007)

rock lee and gai


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 18, 2007)

why lee and gai. i havent seen any good trailers on them. did you see one


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2007)

Play-asia 
got the game Available but  Usually ships within 48hrs  >_< lol


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Akatsuki_Pein said:


> why lee and gai. i havent seen any good trailers on them. did you see one



because they always end up being high-tier.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 18, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> because they always end up being high-tier.



haha thats true but i figured that they would tuned them down. like they took away itachi's up up circle (exploding clone jutsu) and now you have to combo into it.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone of you guys kept a E-mail or something of the trajectory that a game does when it gets imported? ...I always forget too keep them when i use something more than the air economy bubble

On the december 17th, my bleach game began to move:

Dec 17, 2007   	20:10:00   	HK  	CHEK LAP KOK   	HUB SCAN
Dec 17, 2007  	19:48:00  	HK 	KWAI CHUNG  	PICKUP SCAN
Dec 17, 2007  	04:10:42  	HK 	  	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

So do you guys know what's next after that? is there a lot more places it needs to go too? Cuz now it's like december 18th in Hong kong and the time is 18:27 and it didn't move since december 17th..It's just that i really wanted to play today before going to work for my night shift..but oh well, i guess i wont be able too..


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

The game is out now, just not for the public .


----------



## nick65 (Dec 18, 2007)

why is it out but not for the public? for who is it out then?


----------



## Ronin (Dec 18, 2007)

nick65 said:


> why is it out but not for the public? for who is it out then?



Think he means in stores but cant be sold yet, not until release date.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaN3QBaPVao[/YOUTUBE]

Intro


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Mitsuketa!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



on newsgroup!


 I'll try to post vids too if the stuff works properly.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

I would remove that :s I dont think warez is allowed here...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

destinator said:


> I would remove that :s I dont think warez is allowed here...



I thought it would be ok without the link, well I'll censor it a bit.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

This should be talked over mp, but don't mp me for this since I got no such thing and des probably neither.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4ju51bVduQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96iotHa4CqY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQuu9CzV50k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCVZnMvKKE0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mydmBW5Al6w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC5niRX7d3I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5Vx2BA2nHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin (Dec 18, 2007)

des,your epic


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2007)

Your spiral power musn't falter. Who the hell do you think you are? 



--
des, a gameplay video would be nice ^^ A story mode or a VS match would do :3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

Tazmo's not dead.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2007)

I sure hope Tobi,Hidan & Kakuzu are in this game.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I sure hope Tobi,Hidan & Kakuzu are in this game.



They are not, story is over now <.<


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2007)

Hidan and Kakuzu's holograms are in one of the game's cutscenes though.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 18, 2007)

i hope the 4th has his long white jacket


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

Minato is unchanged ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Des, did you find out who the secret character is if there is any secret character?

LS^^


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 18, 2007)

destinator said:


> Minato is unchanged ^^



no voice yet?

OH COME ON!


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, there's no Shippuden Gaiden yet...


----------



## Si Style (Dec 18, 2007)

No ougi gallery yet?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 18, 2007)

So these guys who did Accel 1 videos on youtube I assume will be open for us to ask them for certain fights?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, there should be such people. But chill, the game hardly came out and you want the ougi gallery.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

Si Style said:


> No ougi gallery yet?



Lol the game iis out for a few hours....just lol!



There are 2 chiyos which makes it 10 chars so no secret ones so far


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2007)

Fucking two chiyos, I'd rather have 2 orochimaru or something.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 18, 2007)

destinator said:


> Lol the game iis out for a few hours....just lol!
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 chiyos which makes it 10 chars so no secret ones so far



what's the difference between the 2?

I mean, 2 Sasoris I can understand.....


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

taijutusu chiyo like in accel
puppet chiyo


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Si Style said:


> No ougi gallery yet?




Seriously, Des got the game today, he must play it to unlock everybody, do a tutorial, and an ougi gallery in the row.

Fuck! my controller broke while I was playing the first minutes of the game, I had do go buy a new one in this cold night, and now I can finally play and try to make some vids.


----------



## Seany (Dec 18, 2007)

2 Chiyos? 
really odd decision to make..


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> 2 Chiyos?
> really odd decision to make..



Their only other choice was to throw this filler character out of the roaster, I wouldn't mind, I don't mind her being there either. There is still plenty of place on the dvd, she doesn't take the place of anybody.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 18, 2007)

konohamaru should've been in it i think.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 18, 2007)

is it out yet  or stolen copies ?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

tari101190 said:


> konohamaru should've been in it i think.



Why would you say that, he is in it.

PS:This adventure mode bore me to death, again! I got to run around instead of fighting, fuck.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 18, 2007)

i meant shippuuden konohamaru obviously...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Obviously? no. This could be a joke character for the next game though.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm going to try and refrain from watching the videos until I get the game, so it will be more surprising..XD..unless an Ino one comes out, then I'll have to watch it.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the updates des.
I will be losing sleep early now.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 18, 2007)

hey mate, since you get the game can you tell me if kakashi got his MS???


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Thx des, If I can't run around anymore I'll use this.
> 
> Ps:My new CG don't capture shit, If you got screens of the menus, I can do a quick tuto.
> 
> ...



So you are not allowed to pick what the support characters will do? It's already pre-set?


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2007)

Will all of the character moves and specials carry over from NAccel 1?

I can't decided if i should buy both of them...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

> So you are not allowed to pick what the support characters will do? It's already pre-set?



I quite don't understand what you expected. 
The support character usually do one stuff (a combo or a special move), like in every game actually. Only here if you do the good combi, the support character will either interfere in a ougi, a special, or change what he usually do.



> Will all of the character moves and specials carry over from NAccel 1?
> 
> I can't decided if i should buy both of them...



No. Some got new ougis, a lot are better, very few aren't (i don't really like jiraya's new one). IMO the 2nd is enough.



> hey mate, since you get the game can you tell me if kakashi got his MS???



Let's try it. 1st ougi = dogs combo. 2nd ougi = suiton/doton/fuuton jutsu. 3rd one...raikiri issen ://///////////////. Mangekyou is a special move in awekened mode (no more dogs), I'm kinda dissapointed. I tried some stuffs and mangekyou combo in a lot of things, you can hit the guy wherever he is, looks cheap.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 18, 2007)

i got mine today


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Try hinata 2nd ougi, it's sooo fan service, I mean impressive  .


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

Oros level 3 ougi is insane


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Stop exciting me


----------



## Ronin (Dec 18, 2007)

you bastards......vids...please.....i cant stand it


----------



## Si Style (Dec 18, 2007)

My bad, haven't been keeping up with this game - only interested in the Ougis.
Take your time, sunshine


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG, I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna order it now!!


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

the better I can do is some lame quality camera vids lol.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

I am on it already...it just takes a shitload of time...

1.recording 30minutes
2.copying to my pc 30minutes
3. cutting 10-30 minutes
4. encoding 10-30 minutes
5. uploading 5-20minutes
6. youtube processing 5-60 minutes


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn, I never realized how long that could take....is Kisame mostly the same as he was before?? I didn't really hear anything about him yet....


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 18, 2007)

YEEES, finaly, I got it too XD gonna play it now see ya people^^

LS^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm guessing my question came out wrong...
Oh well.
I'll figure it out myself hopefully


----------



## Ronin (Dec 18, 2007)

sorry, dont mean to rush ya des. Take your time and enjoy the game.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok you asked for it, no sound by the way  :



illusions


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 18, 2007)

This game is going to rock once i get it! X3


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 18, 2007)

Is it true that you can do 2 VS. 2 in this game?


----------



## Ronin (Dec 18, 2007)

spectaa, naruto started to come back on ya. Quick question: to do double ougi, does your partner have to be out on the field then you execute it or is it like every other ougi?


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

oki:

ougi 1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XoLbRbtqjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG, Naruto 4 Tails , thank you


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

ougi 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlbxQ85GI_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

Omg...that was awsome...I WANNA PLAY IT!
4 tails was epic, and Sakura/Chiyo too
do characters like Neji and Lee not have a team ougi?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 18, 2007)

Are the graphics a tad better than accel 1 at least?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoa, awesome vids! I assume there are more, right?


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn almost al the oguis are the same. Haha
So what I am getting is not everyone can have a dual ogui?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

GARlock said:


> spectaa, naruto started to come back on ya. Quick question: to do double ougi, does your partner have to be out on the field then you execute it or is it like every other ougi?



Deidera changed a bit, he isn't cheap any more . No more limitless chakra on the bird lol.



> Damn almost al the oguis are the same. Haha
> So what I am getting is not everyone can have a dual ogui?



So you thought they were going to redo all the ougis? Why? For the dual ougis, I think some of the have to be unlocked, that's quite obvious actually when you understand the whole system.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

^Why not? It is the second installment. I didn't expect all the oguis to be redone but maybe even more added and some taken out. 

And not everyone understands the whole system. Which is why I asked in the first place.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

All 3 together ^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XoLbRbtqjE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlbxQ85GI_8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REk4Gx2uHZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm happy they updated Asuma's original ougi and finally created a new one for him, but why couldn't they make up another one for Kurenai? Why is Minato unchanged?? I wonder how the 1st and 2nd Hokage are looking... the 2nd Hokage at least deserves a second ougi! ...The 1st Hokage has two different ones, right? Or does he just have one really long ougi?


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

Sasuke! He doesn't have curse....don't care, will probably be a favorite. 
Hey Des does he really have a different moveset after the sword ougi?


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

yeahhhh sasukeeeee!
human sasori's oguis look real good.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey des, will you make some some fights videos after that? I have to go to work at 10:30 so i just wanted to know before i go to work if i was gonna be able to see some. thx.

Oh and are the graphic better than in accel or it's exactly the same?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

I never expected anyone to understand a game they haven't even played. Actually I say exactly the contrary. I say you got to understand the system to know that. You see most of the supports are unavailable at first. Dual ougi comes from the support you choose, so by unlocking supports you must unlock dual ougis. Since I don't have all the supports I can't tell the number of dual ougis sorry.

Everyone got to remember that Accel 2 happens like 1 week after accel 1, nothing happens between accel 1 and 2, no training, no new move, nothing. Previous characters are supposed to be the exact same, except for what they should already have in accel 1.  That's what they did on gc, and everybody bought it, again and again. Something else to remember is that accel 1 came out in april of this same year. That's why I quite don't understand all those high expectations. Of course the game lacks a voice for minato, a 2nd ougi for nidaime and a new ryudan no jutsu for the good ol zabuza , but I think they did a good job in such a short time. When you'll play the game, you will see it as a whole, and you may see what I mean.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 18, 2007)

I was expecting the 3rd Kazekage puppet to have a World Method ougi... but they seemed to have given Yamato a wooden version of it (not that I don't love it). What are the 3rd Kazekage puppet's jutsus?


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

Is the unlocking this time around harder for that?
It was tiring running around looking for those memory orbs the last time hah.
The missions weren't all too fun either.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry I don't have this character, since I must run into the desert fighting random bandits before fighting akatsuki...

Ps:The old characters are already unlocked, except for akatsuki.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 18, 2007)

So what's the ouji system like in this one? is it like in the 3rd one or the same as in accel? ..I prefered the one in accel cuz you didn't have to go change it each time if you wanted a new one..and since it was in japanese it was pretty hard to know which one it was ..Except if you were wasting time writing it all on a piece of paper liek my friend did for sasuke lol!


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Like in accel, except that if you choose a support than can do a dual ougi with you, the first ougi is the dual ougi instead. Some characters got only 2 ougis, like the new hinata, kiba (yeah akamaru is red on the last one  ) etc...


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 18, 2007)

Hinata is _awesome_.

lol At Naruto kicking Sakura's ass in Ougi 1.

Too bad Kakashi doesn't have MS Sharingan. >_>;


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

He has it, but it's a special move in awekenned mode, yeah I know it sucks compared to an ougi, but it is kinda powerful. I'll try to make a vid (if I find a saving point).


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 18, 2007)

He does? Wow thanks for telling me that. Saves me depression time.  

Yes that does suck. Ah well. At least he has it. >_> If you could make a vid, that would be great.  <3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2007)

Do Sasuke and Naruto have any team-up attacks? (special moves of ougis)

Right now the ougis are very impressive. Atleast to me. Like them alot.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 18, 2007)

I wonder if Des is working on a 4th ougi video?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG AWESOME VIDS DES!!!! HINATA FTW *SPLOOSH SPLOOSH SPLOOSH*


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder if Des is working on a 4th ougi video?



Nope I havent seen any new Ougis for PTS chars yet so no more videos. If anyone finds new PTS ougis just tell me.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 18, 2007)

Darkhope said:


> He does? Wow thanks for telling me that. Saves me depression time.
> 
> Yes that does suck. Ah well. At least he has it. >_> If you could make a vid, that would be great.  <3





illusions

No sound .

PS: Naruto grabs deidera then I do the mangekyou, I'm evil. Enough cheapness for one day, good night.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh wow. That move hits anywhere. 
I sense cheapness with him while playing against my friends. Haha.

Des you should put a watermark on all your videos haha.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey for those who own the game, how is the game? Does it play any different from first? Is the story mode long? And is it worth to get it?


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks, Des. Really.


But I really can't believe all Ino's ougi are Genjutsu. I mean, she NEVER used a Genjutsu in the series. So, I'm ok with giving her one gen-ougi, but all of them?
It would hurt to use her real moves?

I mean, she could use the Shousen Jutsu in a offensive way, like Kabuto. Or she could use the Shintenshin to change body, completely screw the host body and then, after go back to her real body, heal it (so only the enemy would be hurt).
Or, like someone said, she could use the Shintenshin in some sick animal :/
Or revive the Shinranshin ougi but, this time, she would be alone instead of using Inoichi help.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 18, 2007)

the itachi kisame one is really nice, some other duo ones are pretty cool 2. i need to kick my lil bro and his friends of the PS (pes 08) and see the game for myself. too bad i dont have the memory card needed to dl and the unlocked characters on. gotta unlock them myself with those boring story mode fights and shit. probably got those crummy orbs in this one too. looking for frogs? never mind, ill check it out in an hour or so.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

I actually like Ino's ougis, and hope we get to see some genjutsu from her sometime in the show!!


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2007)

I know its a little early to talk about Accel 3 , but what are the chances that it will make its way to PS3?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm hoping not until I have enough money for it!!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 18, 2007)

Klue516 said:


> I know its a little early to talk about Accel 3 , but what are the chances that it will make its way to PS3?



I hope it comes on both the PS2 and PS3.


----------



## Bass (Dec 18, 2007)

Des, thanks for uploading the ougis.

I must say....Kiba's ougis......WIN.


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

random fightism

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oX07BHB4Bc[/YOUTUBE]

reloaded

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFevho8eU8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing 

I want soooooo very badly


----------



## destinator (Dec 18, 2007)

Revolutions:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QlR2BXA16A[/YOUTUBE]

Time to sleep, night ^^


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 18, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Amazing
> 
> I want soooooo very badly



You're not the only one. 



destinator said:


> Revolutions:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QlR2BXA16A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Time to sleep, night ^^



Have a good night's rest. You deserve it.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 18, 2007)

Oro's moves look 10x better!


----------



## The Captain (Dec 18, 2007)

How do you actually call out your tag team partner?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Your the best Des!! Thanks for postin those for us!! They are so fucking amazing


----------



## The Captain (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh shit,4 tails ougi.


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

Fuckin awsome! 4tk is amazing XD...*though he really shouldn't be able to move should he?* Yamoto is gonna be fun too.
can't wait

The ending to that very last fight was hilarious, but kinda sad lol...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 18, 2007)

The Captain said:


> How do you actually call out your tag team partner?



R1 calls out your assist


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 19, 2007)

Can you call out your partner an unlimited amount of times?? I just expected it to be something like you can call them out, but then you'd have to wait for it to charge back up again or something....I don't know....I guess I'll find out once I get it!!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 19, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Can you call out your partner an unlimited amount of times?? I just expected it to be something like you can call them out, but then you'd have to wait for it to charge back up again or something....I don't know....I guess I'll find out once I get it!!



Im not sure about that yet....but I really doubt it. Assists can be turned off though

Ill post when I find out

Editk as for assists, you cant call them out an unlimited amount of times, there is a bar for that. When its full, then you can call them out whenever you want


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 19, 2007)

jesus sasuke's ougi's are made of epic win and pwn :amazed ...


----------



## K!suke (Dec 19, 2007)

I just wanted to put an animation of the ougi in my sig...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hrm, I have the game now, just making "preparations" till I can play it 


--
des, if you're paranoid about the videos being stolen, just edit them before posting on Youtube, leave your name or something to that extent in one of the corners of the video. =P


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 19, 2007)

when is it coming out in America?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure Des will appreciate that Loveless 

I'm not familiar with all that....but what evs!! This game is total amaze!!!!!!!!!!!! Mines is on the way!! 

It probably won't be out in America for another 3-4 years is my guess!!


----------



## Pein (Dec 19, 2007)

des do you have high quality vids for dl?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 19, 2007)

New Sasuke For the Win.

and orochimaru. sasori just nasty too


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 19, 2007)

I luv how naruto's taunt is a kage bunshin.

Shino is fucking back. I need to learn how to play with him again.


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> des, if you're paranoid about the videos being stolen, just edit them before posting on Youtube, leave your name or something to that extent in one of the corners of the video. =P



Its not paranoid, you can check almost every online video hoster and you will find my Accel 1 videos there just without any source/credit.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2007)

So to get this straight, does sasuke really have a second moveset when he use one of his oujis?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2007)

Des where so I find the plant sakura wants me to find


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

Plant ? I never had to collect a plant! Just check your map for a glowing spot then.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 19, 2007)

I think he's talkin bout Accel 1.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah I thought I had to look for a plant again LOL, but I had figured it out sorry should have edited my post


----------



## Seany (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW. Thanks des! 
Sasuke's are... just so fucking cool haha. I love that sheath to the chin.
I have to say that team 8s are wayyyy to exagerated lol even more than usual. Especially Shino, my God.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Des, can you change players in RPG mode, not talking about the R1 button, but you kopw when you press the pause button and choose the three scrolls from the pause menu to level up your character.. sometimes there is a 4th person, can we change it with one of the three we are using or cant we? and can you translate the level up page for me please XD if it not translated yet.. thanx in advance XD

LS^^


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

In this game, Team 8 >>> Akatsuki.

For those who played the first one and that fear the warth of deidera, fear no more. Some of his moves come out slower, and no more unlimited chakura on the bird, so no more bird spaming. He can ride the bird by taunting though, wich is nice. 
Gaara had some fixes too. Ryusa bakuryu (ryu sabaku ryu?) is faster, you can now use it against people -_-. 
Tsunade got rid of her stupid special. She know got the fat hammer kick (longer range on the ground) and a combo (kore ippon jiubun da...something like that) a finger combo . Awekenned she got a cool stuff that grab someone in the air, for some good follow up.
Shizune changed a lot too, she got the same ougis but she plays better.


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it just me or is one of the options bugged xD? The option to turn the help display for jutsus off always gets back to on, no matter how often you change it (yes I presses O to change it xD).

And I am working on my guide, it just takes a shitload of time, especially since I can't really translate japanese.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 19, 2007)

Does this have autosave?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL , I think I got that to, I thought I was getting senile early. By the way, if I can help for the guide, tell me.


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

The Captain said:


> Does this have autosave?



Nope. you always need to save in the main menu or in the master mode.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

I get it. Once you turn off "easy mode" you don't have to do it till you stay in versus mode. If you go the the main menu, you'll have to do it again. Even if you save. Stupid as hell, but that won't be much of a bother for the long versus sessions.

PS: I didn't talked about it, but there is a new mode for ougis. You know the rotations, the button mashing, the inputs, now there is the timing mode. It's kinda ike in parappa the rapper.


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

spectaa said:


> PS: I didn't talked about it, but there is a new mode for ougis. You know the rotations, the button mashing, the inputs, now there is the timing mode. It's kinda ike in parappa the rapper.



Oh wow really ? Due to making videos and writing the faq I havent played much at all. I really need to check that out.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

YOu choose it at the usual place. Well I got nothing to do so I tried to help a bit with the translation:


_Training Options
Yellow background
Health [Full-Middle-Low]_
Chakra [Normal-Infinite]
Support Character [Normal-Infinite]
Ougi type (kinda) [no ougi-random-command-timing-rotation-button mashing]
Support mode [manual-auto]
Items [none-few-normal-many]
Show commands [no-yes]
Show damages[yes-no]
Commentaries[yes-no]

Feel free to change the nominations I gave.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 19, 2007)

Des, you know how you have your name in the ougi vid, you should probably put it more so into the area being viewed rather than the black space. Some people might crop out your name and give credit to themselves.


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Des, you know how you have your name in the ougi vid, you should probably put it more so into the area being viewed rather than the black space. Some people might crop out your name and give credit to themselves.



I know =/ but at the same time I didnt want to ruin watching the video for everyone with super big watermarks everywhere. And a lot of the "stealers" are too lazy to remove it (I hope).

And thanks a lot spectaa .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2007)

destinator said:


> I know =/ but at the same time I didnt want to ruin watching the video for everyone with super big watermarks everywhere. And a lot of the "stealers" are too lazy to remove it (I hope).


If it's for VS videos, you can just decide to cover something in particular, so it can't be cropped out.

For example, covering the items and support gauge would do. Or covering one of the lifebars instead. xD

Making it very noticable helps, too. Write something like: "Video by des" in bold with white color and black outlines lol


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

A shit yeah I should pay attention xD!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 19, 2007)

Could someone post a good to high quality vid of Asuma doing his second ougi (the Katon-Fuuton combo) against Gaara? Not on youtube, of course.

Gooba wants a new animated avatar. xD

Game looks awesome from the vids. Wish I had a modded PS2. D:


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Could someone post a good to high quality vid of Asuma doing his second ougi (the Katon-Fuuton combo) against Gaara? Not on youtube, of course.
> 
> Gooba wants a new animated avatar. xD
> 
> Game looks awesome from the vids. Wish I had a modded PS2. D:



Let me record that, I suppose removed black boarders would help, right?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a few questions if someone could answer them please...

1) How does Sasori play? Im reffering to all three forms (Hiruko, Hitokugutsu and Sandaime) Can you use Red Shell Hiruko?

2) Is Sasori broken?

3) How do you perform ougis in the game... I had Hero 2 and I remember being able to choose the color of the ougi thus the ougi you wanted, but in Accel it was by health... How does it work here...

4) Is Chiyo (Puppets) fun? How does she play?

5) Orochimaru... ...

6) Is Sasuke's awakening Sharingan? Can you use Sharingan with Sasuke?

7) Is playng with partners obligation or can you choose to also play without the interference... (Versatile)


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> So to get this straight, does sasuke really have a second moveset when he use one of his oujis?



Is it because of my bad rep that you guys ignore me? ..


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

I cant answer you too many gameplayquestions because in the last ~15-20h I've only completed Master Mode and then went doing videos for everyone and writing my FAQ ^^


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Is it because of my bad rep that you guys ignore me? ..



I don't have sasuke caused I tried to do vids with no result and got mad, then went to bed then did some translation, then went to bed again since I remembered how pissed I was my controller broke and my capture card wasn't giving me shit . The answer in 1 hours, maybe 2.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh ok, thx guys!

Edit: this is off topic, but man i HATE WINTER!!! dammnn, i ordered not long ago bleach blade battlers 2 like i said before..and they just updated the tracking of it whit ''ADVERSE WEATHER CONDITIONS CAUSED THIS DELAY / DELIVERY RESCHEDULED'' ...I was supposed to have it today!!! it was real near to my city and then poof..they had to tell me that, fuck it!! they are a fuckin delivery company and they can't even deliver something cuz there,s snow?!! I have a damn tercel and i still can go to work, they suck!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't w8 to see Sasuke's and Oro combo jutsu.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

Your day lacked hatred, and I came to say I wouldn't deliver sasuke's vids for a moment...
Sasori seems cheap, I'll try to do some vid too.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2007)

*I CURSE YOU!* 

 haha so when are you gonna do it?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> *I CURSE YOU!*
> 
> haha so when are you gonna do it?



I've been playing for a long time, I don't know how des did, but it seems quite long to le. Maybe in two more hours, If I don't eat outside....

edit:A lot of the voices changed, same seiyu, but they must have re-recorded some stuff. Here I'm playing with kisame, and it' nothing like before, he looks more relaxed, it's like he doesn't even have to try, crush is ennemy. Maybe the idea of his upcomming fight with suigetsu quiet him, "easy victory ahead".

sp:Suikodan no jutsu isn't a charge move anymore, you do 22+O like usual, then you tap O like crazy, you can do up to 4 sharks.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 19, 2007)

I am sure that this question must have been asked b4, but I will ask again... can you turn of the support characters for your own character and for your opponent? and if you can please tell me how.. I want to fight againts Itachi alone with Sasuke.. 1 on 1 fight XD

LS^^


----------



## Si Style (Dec 19, 2007)

Just caught some Ougi's on youtube, my favourites include:
Kabuto's third
Sasuke's second - much of this is attributed to the music
Jiraiya's third
Tsunade's second

Neji's still remain the best set though.


----------



## Saddam Hussein no Jutsu (Dec 19, 2007)

I need the ps2 save file with all the characters, i have the game but no sasuke.......


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

Unlock him :s?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2007)

Will you make some other videos des? Btw, those fights you did before there wern't lots of jutsus in them, actually some of them had none..could you try to make some more please? thx in advance


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

It's hard to do a good fight with many jutsu,  except if you got a good combo. Know it's easier with the support, you can hit your ougi while they combos. Maybe some no sound vids once I unlock sasuke afet I'm fnished watching nip/tuck.


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

I am writing my guide, it I have enough stuff for like a week to write down. SO no videos at the moment.


----------



## Booyah112 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey des/spectaa, is shikamaru even stronger in this game or did they balance him out?  Do you guys got a fav to item yet?  The explosive tags and kunai's were the best in accel.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a question for someone who's played the game 

When you start off in Story Mode with Naruto and Sakura, you leave the village and end up in some forest. At one point there's a section you cant go to, it comes up with a message but I dont know what Im supposed to do.

Can anyone help?


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

R_Lee86 said:


> I have a question for someone who's played the game
> 
> When you start off in Story Mode with Naruto and Sakura, you leave the village and end up in some forest. At one point there's a section you cant go to, it comes up with a message but I dont know what Im supposed to do.
> 
> Can anyone help?



Read my sig............


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

Booyah112 said:


> Hey des/spectaa, is shikamaru even stronger in this game or did they balance him out?  Do you guys got a fav to item yet?  The explosive tags and kunai's were the best in accel.



Awekened mode is more offensive with kagenui. That's all I know, I'm not much of a shikamaru player.


----------



## K!suke (Dec 19, 2007)

Can someone please post a video of TS Kiba in-game? I've seen most of the new characters in battle yet I can't find a video with Kiba, or even the updated (I'm assuming) Asuma.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

K!suke said:


> Can someone please post a video of TS Kiba in-game? I've seen most of the new characters in battle yet I can't find a video with Kiba, or even the updated (I'm assuming) Asuma.



Just so you know, nobody here is really taking video request for now. Des is busy with the guide and my vids are crap with no sound + I haven't finished the game yet. But I'll think about it.


----------



## Saito (Dec 19, 2007)

Dunno if the ougis vid was posted.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]UlbxQ85GI_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## K!suke (Dec 19, 2007)

Ougi vids were posted on the late 80s pages by Destinator, I almost blew a metaphorical load when I saw them. And thanks for your reply spectaa, hopefully someone else will be able to post it. If you've played as him would you be able to by any chance describe his play style?


----------



## Booyah112 (Dec 19, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Awekened mode is more offensive with kagenui. That's all I know, I'm not much of a shikamaru player.



Yea me neither, i just remember people sayin he was the strongest in accel in an unfair way...thanks tho.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

K!suke said:


> Ougi vids were posted on the late 80s pages by Destinator, I almost blew a metaphorical load when I saw them. And thanks for your reply spectaa, hopefully someone else will be able to post it. If you've played as him would you be able to by any chance describe his play style?



Kinda like the old one but with a good dog, it's one of the characters that changed the less. Taunt is a soldier pill for akamaru. Awekenning is kiba riding akamaru, no more garouga. I got to play him more.

edit: Ok it's not like that: taunting => awekening->red akamaru and kiba ride him on some moves. And he got more differencies than I thought, mostly awekenned.



> Yea me neither, i just remember people sayin he was the strongest in accel in an unfair way...thanks tho.



It seems he isn't cracked anymore, but still top tier.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 19, 2007)

What do I do when I meet the guy in a purple suit in the sand village? I seem to be stuck.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> What do I do when I meet the guy in a purple suit in the sand village? I seem to be stuck.



Out of sunagakure you go into the desert, north west, until a dead end in the desert.


----------



## Davit (Dec 19, 2007)

is there a team ougi video?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't watch des vids but I think they are in it.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks spectaa. Was also wondering, what's the option right after you select your assist character? I tried both options and I didn't see a difference.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

MAnual (the long one) and AUTO (short). Manual send the support, he follows you but you got tu push R1 to make him do his move, auto send the support doing his move.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 19, 2007)

That sounds pretty cool that you can choose between the two!!


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 19, 2007)

I will rep anyone who accurately answers this:

How many memory blocks does this game use?
And I know I've been told I can use a US memory card with this game, but can I mix English & Japanese games on the same card?


----------



## Banshi (Dec 19, 2007)

..........From what i've been hearing you cant turn off assists in this game

is it true?..............
if so goodbye tournys


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

Of course you can, I got every country on mine. The game uses 80 blocks I think, though I got to verify, know rep ME  ! (Oh this one sounded kinky).



> ..........From what i've been hearing you cant turn off assists in this game
> 
> is it true?..............
> if so goodbye tournys



I'm pretty sure you can't. Why is it a problem for tourneys? A lot of games have strikers and assists, that's just another part of the gameplay. I don't understand.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 19, 2007)

Verify it 
How many blocks does a 64MB memory card have? XDD


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Verify it
> Do you save it on the same card as your other non-Japanese games?
> How many blocks does a 64MB memory card have? XDD



Ohoh! I don't count in block but in ko, naruto does about *102* kos [confirmed].


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 19, 2007)

What do you mean you count in kos? (knock outs? XD) I don't think that's accurate for memory card blocks =|..

This is just a general PS2 question; do recommend using memory cards not licensed by Sony?  Or could the data from them be deleted?


----------



## Gene (Dec 19, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> I will rep anyone who accurately answers this:
> 
> How many memory blocks does this game use?
> And I know I've been told I can use a US memory card with this game, but can I mix English & Japanese games on the same card?


Idk and yes.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks again!
Just beat the game.
Now I have to unlock all those assist characters =/


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope I can upload a save with all sups later today ^^


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 19, 2007)

Sad thing is I tried to do put game saves onto my memory card before and it failed. haha


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> What do you mean you count in kos? (knock outs? XD) I don't think that's accurate for memory card blocks =|..
> 
> This is just a general PS2 question; do recommend using memory cards not licensed by Sony?  Or could the data from them be deleted?


Sorry I use official material from sony but blocks don't mean shit to me lol. On ps1 yeah, I remember. Can't help you more than that.

ps: Ko kilo octets, MB mega byte, a term you used yourself .  1 octet is 8 bytes (right?).


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 19, 2007)

This is all too confusing to me.  I'm just going to get a couple 8 mb cards and hope my games will fit.  I gave you the rep you wanted though xD


----------



## destinator (Dec 19, 2007)

Ehm whats so hard about that? 1MB = 1024 KB, a savegame is around 80KB. Multiply with your memory card size and check how much space you have xD.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 19, 2007)

Well when you put it that way, it's easier xD..now that I've come off as more of an idiot than usual, I should probably just end this subject right here.

Thank you, haha.

EDIT: But what about the blocks? Same amount as the KB?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

Sasuto said:


> Will you make some other videos des? Btw, those fights you did before there wern't lots of jutsus in them, actually some of them had none..could you try to make some more please? thx in advance



The thing about sasuke is wrong, he got only one gameplay.


> Well when you put it that way, it's easier xD..now that I've come off as more of an idiot than usual, I should probably just end this subject right here.
> 
> Thank you, haha.
> 
> EDIT: But what about the blocks? Same amount as the KB?



Forget the blocks, block = fail. Do you want to fail? DO YOU  ?
If you ain't got enough space on your memory card, just erase an old save, you don't need to buy a new memory cards. I got like 25 game saves on mine, so I had to erase one of my many valkyrie profile silmeria saves  . 

Ps: No chidori nagashi, what's wrong with thoses naruto games lately...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2007)

FUUUUUUUCK, now I CAN'T FIND MY SLIDE CARD AND HAVE TO GET ANOTHER.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

That's fucked up, like how my controller broke yesterday when I just played before I could even do an ougi.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah men, so no new videos yet..Going to work now..Have fun whit your game spectaa and destinator


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 19, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Forget the blocks, block = fail. Do you want to fail? DO YOU  ?
> If you ain't got enough space on your memory card, just erase an old save, you don't need to buy a new memory cards. I got like 25 game saves on mine, so I had to erase one of my many valkyrie profile silmeria saves  .
> 
> Ps: No chidori nagashi, what's wrong with thoses naruto games lately...


Well I don't have the PS2 or memory card yet, so I don't exactly know what I'm doing, if you couldn't tell. .  And no, failing isn't on my agenda at the moment. The other 2 games I have are Final Fantasy X & X-2, and I hear they use a ton of memory. 

And I think I'm going to take the licensed route for memory cards because I don't want it corrupting my data.  Therefore, 8MB is the only option.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 19, 2007)

No, I got like 10 FF saves on mine, between FFX FX-2 FFXII saves in every languages (pal/ntsc us/jap/ on my memory card, beleive me, that's not a probleme.


----------



## Davit (Dec 19, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> I will rep anyone who accurately answers this:
> 
> How many memory blocks does this game use?
> And I know I've been told I can use a US memory card with this game, but can I mix English & Japanese games on the same card?



all i know is u can mix the games...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

My last video, kisame fighting the whole edo tensei, with no voices, but with some music instead !!

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=N8HKzmPGH2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 20, 2007)

do you know which characters you start with?
like which naruto characters, and  which naruto shippuuden characters?
you don't ned to list them, just say who is not in...like all new characters i'm guessing. but what about updated old characters, hokages etc...


----------



## mugenmarv (Dec 20, 2007)

tari101190 said:


> do you know which characters you start with?
> like which naruto characters, and  which naruto shippuuden characters?
> you don't ned to list them, just say who is not in...like all new characters i'm guessing. but what about updated old characters, hokages etc...



Well u have :

Rookie 9 (timeskip)
Kakashi
Gai
Tsunade
Shizune
Jiraiya
Asuma
Kurenai

in the start


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 20, 2007)

I am planning to buy this game. But, I need to know if it's worth 60$? I mean if there's really any changes from accel 1?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2007)

What am I missing here? I can't get Sasuke to activate his higher tier ougi. I thought the team Combo Ougi with Oro screwed me over, but it appears not. >.>


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 20, 2007)

Just save it onto the memory card. I don't think I ever had a memory card fill up completely haha. 

Just had a long session with my friends. I gotta say. The Support characters REALLY change this game up. Taunts are hard to pull off considering you can bring out the support anytime(if the bar is full.) 

Going to try to finish getting all the characters now.

Just wondering. After I get all the support characters, is there still anything I need to unlock?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, since I don't feel like searching for 20 pages back, could anyone tell me how the f**k do you get Sasuke for freebattle?

I completed the RPG mode and got everyone besides him, and I'm really anticipating him for epic duels with my friends. 

EDIT: ok, got it now


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> I am planning to buy this game. But, I need to know if it's worth 60$? I mean if there's really any changes from accel 1?



Do you expect to battle your friends or the cpu only? Cpu will spam the supports, but your friend will fiends interesting ways to use  them and it will change the whole gameplay. And the games got many new characters and improvements.

Ps: To get the oro/sasuke ougi you got to take sasuke and oro, get on the train ZENO !


----------



## jebara (Dec 20, 2007)

i want 2 ask is this game out and if not when will it be


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

jebara said:


> i want 2 ask is this game out and if not when will it be



If you googled it you would have gotten your answer faster. It's out, in jaapan, nowhere else.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder, do Americans buy more copies than the actual Japanese citizins do of this game?? 

That would be silly


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel weird but why has Hinata became my favorite character in this game. Team 8 is beast! I am still the shit with Gai and Lee but damn Hinata got my heart right now.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey does anyone know how to open that door in Orochimarus hideout.  Not the one you fight Sasuke in but the one before that.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 20, 2007)

not so impressed with the game so far. all the accel games seem the same to me. plays just like the last games. we need somebody like capcom or snkp doing a naruto game, a true fighter. also, whats up with 4th an all being choosable from the start but itachi ain't?


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn. I want this game so badly. I can only hope that the US gets it, and for the US to get it, the PS2 will have to be alive spring 2009


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2007)

2009?? You think it'll be that soon??


----------



## K!suke (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually, what CAPCOM and SNK do with each new installment of a game is they tweak the engine, possibly add characters and maybe adjust some characters' moves. That's pretty much exactly what Narutimate Accel 2 did, so I see absolutely no reason for your complaints.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 20, 2007)

K!suke said:


> Actually, what CAPCOM and SNK do with each new installment of a game is they tweak the engine, possibly add characters and maybe adjust some characters' moves. That's pretty much exactly what Narutimate Accel 2 did, so I see absolutely no reason for your complaints.



the reason for my complaint is that the fighting engine in general could use a big ass improvement, and what companies have the most complex fighters and generally deepest fighters? exactly. like how everybody in the game uses the same combos, everybody has that stupid jump dash combo. the characters have only 2 moves, 1 grab and a bunch of supers that could have been worked out so much better where it done by pros. and i don't just mean snk or capcom, namco could do the job too, even konami or sega maybe. but considering its from bandai, we should be happy its not complete shit, like 99.9% of their licenses. its pretty decent for what it represents.


----------



## destinator (Dec 20, 2007)

..................

Sorry but I can only disagree and kinda laugh about people who expect anime based fighting games as perfect as other well known fighting series. But its rather simple:

Your so called "pros" at making fighting games have a little advantage...they take between *1-5 YEARS* to make a new installment and I guess they have a budget that is 10x times higher than what CC2 invest for developing. Where most of the Naruto games barely have a year, if even less of that. We dont even know if they instanly starting to work on the next game or what the development team does, so it might be even less. Accel 2 comes ~ 8 months after Accel 1 which is barely time to make a gaming like you want. Next thing, you complain about the lack of moves and input variety. But dont tell me a game is only deep for you if you have to memorize 7237235 combos and moves for every character, at least for me thats quite stupid but to each his own! Also all the "pro" games are not bound to anything. If they want to have a green blue elephant with laserguns and sharingan they can just implement it. However a anime based game is quite bond do its story and at least for me CC2 does a awesome job with implementing moves. Check out Yamato, we only know a few moves from him, but CC2 has done a superb moveset that really looks like its coming from the manga. If they would take years to make one of these installments it might be like the "pro" games you want to have.

And btw I dont mean to say Accel 2 is perfect, it just makes me laugh sometimes what expectations people have on these games. If they actually would have realistic expectation they wouldnt be dissapointed at all.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

Qutoed for truth.
Guys god knows I'm the first to play kofs, soul cals and all the good shits, but I like accel how it is and for what it is, even if they can improve the animation and add many super moves. I remember a time when I wanted that every games looked like tekken, when I bought the LAME street fighter EX I wanted it like tekken. Truth is a game must have his style and not copy street , kof or tekken, or else they become copies, and we always play the originals in the end. Musolini you say snk should do this capcom should do that like if they were the only one doing good games, you also say bandai did this game, my opinion is you don't really know what you are talking about (cyberconnect2 does it).


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Des, on your faq thing! [6.3] you got these frog things and you are missing what the green frog is or does! I will tell you what it is or what it does XD
RED: Team Ougi
BLUE: Team Combo
GREEN: Support character attacks different (if you choose Sasuke [sup:Kakashi], then Kakashi will use his Kunai to attack the enemy, but if you choose Naruto [sup:Kakashi with blue frog on] he will attack differently, (what he does in his first Ougi, his finisher, something similar to that.).. I am not good with explaining these kinds of things, but if you try this on Training mode I am sure you will understand what I am trying to tell you XD I hope that I was able to help you alittle^^

LS^^


----------



## AznGaara (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm really pleased with this game, however I have two complaints.

1.  Assist are unless, they should've made it tag-team instead.
2.  The fighting in story mode is eh, I like Accel 1's fighting better.

If they make an Accel 3, they should, at least, give the Sound 5 three specials instead of the same one where the only difference is they transform at the end (same deal with Sasori).  Think about, Accel 3 is Hidan and Kakuzu arc, and nothing really happens there.


----------



## Jaxel (Dec 20, 2007)

blue frog = custom assist
yellow/green frog = custom ougi
brown frog with scroll = custom jutsu


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

AznGaara said:


> I'm really pleased with this game, however I have two complaints.
> 
> 1.  Assist are unless, they should've made it tag-team instead.
> 2.  The fighting in story mode is eh, I like Accel 1's fighting better.
> ...



I will disagree, with assists, I can land some pretty cheap ougi combos. I agree with your 2. Gaara vs deidera was better, gai vs kisame was better, why the change??The rest is okay, but I missed sakura punching sai and sasuke inside naruto (you know what I mean).


----------



## AznGaara (Dec 20, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I will disagree, with assists, I can land some pretty cheap ougi combos. I agree with your 2. Gaara vs deidera was better, gai vs kisame was better, why the change??The rest is okay, but I missed sakura punching sai and sasuke inside naruto (you know what I mean).




Thats the point, the assist are cheap  and for my number 2 I meant the fighting when you roamed around the village.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 20, 2007)

des, accel is a simple fighter. in its own right. i just like to play a naruto game thats actually a TRUE fighter, like the ones we know and love. not a dbz clone of a fighter. i don't know how you came with those comments about capcom or snk making games with a higher budget and taking longer. kofs are made in months (cept 12, since its going to be completely new). same for every other fighter that uses sprites or 3d models of an earlier game. correct me if im wrong, but the games characters and 3d models didn't change much. thus a few months is really more than enough time to make a fat game. 

spectaa, your opinion about me is is just that, your opinion. whatever you believe man. unlike you guys i only play these accel games for small fun. i really couldnt care less if its bandai or cc2. i don't buy the shit original (like how most of you don't). nor do i play the game often as it gets boring pretty quickly. its a game my lil cousin and bros play. they are into games like this and dbz along with super smash brothers. i only tried to point out how awesome it would be if one of the more respected firms actually made a naruto fighter that basically just rocks. cause all in all, the game is just that, decent. nothing great about it. easy fighter to get in to and master basically. with all these naruto games coming out, a real fighter wouldn't hurt now would it?


----------



## AznGaara (Dec 20, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> des, accel is a simple fighter. in its own right. i just like to play a naruto game thats actually a TRUE fighter, like the ones we know and love. not a dbz clone of a fighter. i don't know how you came with those comments about capcom or snk making games with a higher budget and taking longer. kofs are made in months (cept 12, since its going to be completely new). same for every other fighter that uses sprites or 3d models of an earlier game. correct me if im wrong, but the games characters and 3d models didn't change much. thus a few months is really more than enough time to make a fat game.



All this series really needs is one more button for fighting, I mean they got the directional inputs down.  If you ask me, they should just make triangle a punch/kick button and as for the ougi activation, they could just make that Triangle+O.


----------



## destinator (Dec 20, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> des, accel is a simple fighter. in its own right. i just like to play a naruto game thats actually a TRUE fighter, like the ones we know and love. not a dbz clone of a fighter. i don't know how you came with those comments about capcom or snk making games with a higher budget and taking longer. kofs are made in months (cept 12, since its going to be completely new). same for every other fighter that uses sprites or 3d models of an earlier game. correct me if im wrong, but the games characters and 3d models didn't change much. thus a few months is really more than enough time to make a fat game.



Exactly what I meant. If I buy a Naruto game I know that it won't be a "True" Fighter and therefor I don't get dissapointed with the games. If you want a true fighter just play SNK or whatever you like. Its not that I would mind a true fighter, its just not going to happen. How I came up with that? Hm lets see...because its just like that most of the time? Oh no I dont see much changes besides 10 new characters and ton of updates. Not to forget that this game actually has a single player campain too. And if you start complaining about I dont care because its just part of the game. So yeah 8 months is a pretty short time for that.

And what I love the most is people pirating a game and then complaining about it. I really couldnt care less about those people .


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 20, 2007)

Krippler said:


> Hey does anyone know how to open that door in Orochimarus hideout.  Not the one you fight Sasuke in but the one before that.



I was wondering this too.


----------



## destinator (Dec 20, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> I was wondering this too.



Nobody knows yet, I read its a special mission.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope it will be known by the time I get the game


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't understand when you said "Assist are unless, they should've made it tag-team instead." I thought you meant useless.
So I went and did a little vid to give a mere glimps of what can be done, well I'll post it anyway.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qULeXiiS0uk[/YOUTUBE]

Ps: I choosed a random character, since I made to much kisame vids already .


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> Nobody knows yet, I read its a special mission.



Hmm interesting stuff.
What does the text say when you go and try to open the door?


----------



## AznGaara (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh well yeah I actually meant useless lol, but good vid I really dont use them really.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

AznGaara said:


> Oh well yeah I actually meant useless lol, but good vid I really dont use them really.



If you play the game more than one week eventually you wil, since most of the new fun stuffs comes from assists IMO.

*EDIT: In the shi no mori aka forest of death, there is this seller that well sell jutsus. Seems he sells one ougi "narutimett ninpoucho"."naruto only"
500 000 :/ somebody already bought it? Sounds like an old young naruto ougi.*


----------



## K!suke (Dec 20, 2007)

Mussolini, have you ever played street fighter? Have you noticed the lack of unique moves when it comes to Ken, Ryu and Gouki? Even Dan Hibiki is the same pretty much. Those games are good in their own right, but Narutimate Accel is a completely different game. And if you want an anime game that's a standalone true fighter, go play Super DBZ. It was awful. A game that lacks innovation is a boring game and the Narutimate series has always surprised me with its innovations.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 20, 2007)

The game looks so fucking cool...

But I am wandering if they are gonna be doing these holdbacks on characters so that later on they still add something, like for example Sandaime's Satetsu Kaihou, Orochimaru's sneaky Kusanagi attack or Kakashi's MS as Ougis on top of current jutsu, I say this due to Deidara's C3 #18 now being in as an Ougi... Especially if they continue this 8 month release game.

Now some quick questions: 
Is Sasori broken?
Does Sasuke have an awakening? If he does is it Sharingan?
Who is "unbeatable"?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ Just got my game with the Bonus CD ^^ yay


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

Mibu Clan said:


> The game looks so fucking cool...
> 
> But I am wandering if they are gonna be doing these holdbacks on characters so that later on they still add something



100% sure, or naruto would have rasen shuriken already. The game follows the anime. For the rest, It's too soon for me to say, I haven't played with friends yet.

edit: Okay I didn't get what you said first. This kind of holding back is purely commercial, yeah that sucks, they just rename tokubetsu rasengan in oodama rasengan lol.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, what about Satetsu Kaihou? I mean they are saving things for characters that will get no more spotlight so they are updated as well... I think.

I like the ingame use of it, but I'd rather him transform into Sasori no Hitokugutsu via Satetsu Kaihou... Beside it looking even more baddass.

Is there absolutely NO WAY for this to play on an American ps3?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

Satetsu kaioh is in the game no? I'm not much of a sasori fan, wich move is it?

edit: Yes it's in the game.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 20, 2007)

This might seem like a silly question, but I've only played Narutimate Hero 2/Ultimate Ninja 2... do the characters have 3 jutsus now instead of two? Or is it still two?


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 20, 2007)

Well i just got my copy of the game today !!! 

But i lost my fucking memory card!!!!!  

called my god brother up a bit ago and he thinks I left one of my games at his house and the card would be in that case so im waiting for the call back . if it isnt with him tho then the only place where i think it could be is in cali at a relatives house . Well anyways while this game teases me before i can play it wish me luck


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 20, 2007)

Most of the older ones have 3, newer ones have 2.

Can you play Kurenai in her white outfit in this game?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

No. I whish we could "arrange" her outfit .
PS: in narutimett2 we had 3 multi part jutsus. Good old time.


----------



## AznGaara (Dec 20, 2007)

Mibu Clan said:


> But I am wandering if they are gonna be doing these holdbacks on characters so that later on they still add something, like for example Sandaime's Satetsu Kaihou, Orochimaru's sneaky Kusanagi attack or Kakashi's MS as Ougis on top of current jutsu, I say this due to Deidara's C3 #18 now being in as an Ougi... Especially if they continue this 8 month release game.



Well we all would know Asuma would receive an update, same with Naruto, probably Ino-Shika-Chou, maybe even Sasuke, I really hope they give Sasori new special for his transformation.



spectaa said:


> 100% sure, or naruto would have rasen shuriken already. The game follows the anime. For the rest, It's too soon for me to say, I haven't played with friends yet.



It's pretty sad how far back the anime is, if they made a game based on the manga... I would be speechless.

*Edit:*


spectaa said:


> PS: in narutimett2 we had 3 multi part jutsus. Good old time.



I actually like the ougi system, I just wished all the awakenings were done holding the taunt button.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 20, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Most of the older ones have 3, newer ones have 2.
> 
> Can you play Kurenai in her white outfit in this game?



Thanks, that's great news.

I hope the next game has a costume select feature for characters that have worn more than one outfit, like Kurenai, Jiraiya, Zabuza... Tobi, etc.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

> I actually like the ougi system, I just wished all the awakenings were done holding the taunt button.



Ultimate systeme:
Actual system + Ougi selection. You chose wich ougi begins the match, wich one when your low on health, and wich one when you are awekened. At least you should be able to choose the first one. IT's kinda possible in accel 2 with the double ougi systeme. But there are so much ougi for the old characters, I don't understand why you can't choose.

Edit: About the taunt button, I think some characters don't choose to aweken, like naruto, but most do, and the sould do it with taunt. Taunt trigger some jutsus, or effects now, so we may need one more input, 2xdown+O and 2xup+O are getting very old.


----------



## AznGaara (Dec 20, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Ultimate systeme:Edit: About the taunt button, I think some characters don't choose to aweken, like naruto, but most do, and the sould do it with taunt. Taunt trigger some jutsus, or effects now, so we may need one more input, 2xdown+O and 2xup+O are getting very old.



Exactly like with Kakashi with his Mangekyuo (which should have been an ougi because it's almost impossible to land, and it just doesn't look as cool).  What I hate is how with some awakenings (ex: Sasuke and Hinata) after you do your basic ougi, your awakened but are forced to gather enough chakra (which in some people's cases the awakening mode drains the chakra) in order to preform that ougi.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

> Exactly like with Kakashi with his Mangekyuo (which should have been an ougi because it's almost impossible to land, and it just doesn't look as cool)



Are you kinding? This move is like the most powerful special of the game. The move even destroy the guard making great damages through it. 

edit: I just tried some matches in very hard, with a good set up with the dogs and the striker, mangekyou will win you the matches.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 20, 2007)

Kurenai looks stupid in her Jounin outfit.  Damn.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 20, 2007)

spectaa said:


> *EDIT: In the shi no mori aka forest of death, there is this seller that well sell jutsus. Seems he sells one ougi "narutimett ninpoucho"."naruto only"
> 500 000 :/ somebody already bought it? Sounds like an old young naruto ougi.*



How do you know it's a ogui? What picture is next to the item? Head protector?

And I've been running around the whole damn game and I am still missing 3 support characters haha. Don't even know which one they are.


----------



## destinator (Dec 20, 2007)

Its not a ougi, the item gives +9 to all stats.

The last 3 sups prolly unlocked thorught getting sasuke in story mode


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2007)

I only ad to find 57 characters, but in Des's thing it said 65 am I missing something?


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got the game . Got to say that I'm really impressed with it so far, and chibi Naruto menus are WIN .


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 20, 2007)

That's odd. I already beat the game. 
Just haven't completed finding all the memory book pages, beating the 100 people at once, whatever it means with the people with the handshake symbol over their head, and unlocking all the characters.

Maybe these pictures would help in determining which characters I'm missing. I think its PTS team kakashi but not sure.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you unlocked the Sasuke door ?


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 20, 2007)

^nope. I'm hoping it would open after I beat everything else hah.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2007)

whew you saved me some time I was just attempting the same thing


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> Its not a ougi, the item gives +9 to all stats.
> 
> The last 3 sups prolly unlocked thorught getting sasuke in story mode



Since you read kana too, you can see it's written ougi right?

Edit: I checked and there is no ougi indeed, don't know how I did my stuf...


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 21, 2007)

Alright just finished collecting all those memory pages and beating 100 people.
What exactly did that even give me? haha

Few questions.

What does Jiraiya want me to do ?
What does Sakura want me to do ? (both have hands in a bubble above their head)


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, I hope all this gets figured out before I get this game


----------



## jebara (Dec 21, 2007)

spectaa said:


> If you googled it you would have gotten your answer faster. It's out, in jaapan, nowhere else.



oh thats fine i know a place which will give me games from almost everywhere, thanks 4 the info


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, I am done with killing all the clones, collecting all of the MBP(Memory Book Pages) and I have done few missions, but now I am on Kakashi's Icha Icha Mission, he tells me something about Jiraya and Icha Icha book and then I did find Jiraya and he dissappered and now I dont know what to do?! anyone knows what to do then?

LS^^

EDIT: nevermind^^ I am playing as Sasuke in RPG so I dont need help anymore XP


----------



## Usubaa (Dec 21, 2007)

meh I thought they'd at least recycle the tag-team ougis from NH3 or NH2 onto here... I wanted to see that Kakashi-Gai Dynamic Entry attack again... *sigh*


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 21, 2007)

or Naruto/Jiraya Rasengan  that one was the most coolest Team Ougi ^^

LS^^


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 21, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Alright just finished collecting all those memory pages and beating 100 people.
> What exactly did that even give me? haha
> 
> Few questions.
> ...



jiraija want you to bring icha icha paradise to ebisu in the area with the commemorial stone without be ambushed by the tief...
however...holy shit...yamato is a beast, the best one in this game!


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 21, 2007)

From the videos I've watched, Chouji seems _really_ (scratch that; he _is_ slow) but gigantic. Ino, Hinata, and Shino have medium speed at best, but I thought Ino would be a bit quicker. She's definitely going to be a genjutsu specialist by the look of her ougis (no other character in the Konoha 12 is), and she seems to have become quite the gymnast too.

Overall, I think that just from looking at it, the newer characters' fighting styles I like best are: Sai, Sasuke, Ino, and Sasori.

And is it just me or do all of the girls' screams really annoying and high pitched except for Sakura's? >_<


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2007)

YEah, I think they should have made Chouji a little faster than before....I mean he is supposed to be faster right??


----------



## nick65 (Dec 21, 2007)

how can you play sasuke in storymode and whats his story about?


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I know Chouji should be slow, but it seems like a hindrance for him to be _that_ sluggish.  Anyway, I'm loving the team ougis. My favorites have to be Sasuke/Orochimaru and Naruto/Sakura (hilarious).


----------



## spectaa (Dec 21, 2007)

I just noticed you could control the black hole with kakashi in mangekyou.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 21, 2007)

Alright just beat every thing in the game.
Every single thing.
Still can't get that damn door open haha.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2007)

Could we get a vid of that Spectaa??


----------



## destinator (Dec 21, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> Alright just beat every thing in the game.
> Every single thing.
> Still can't get that damn door open haha.



Then you didnt beat everything .


----------



## spectaa (Dec 21, 2007)

> Could we get a vid of that Spectaa??


IT's really slow, I don't even think you will notice on my vid. 
By the way I'm beginning to dislike assists, I played with friend this night (it's past midnight here) and assists just ruin all my hardly trained combos with absolutly no skill needed. I always used assist to pull off more interesting combo, I thought it was okay this way, but it seems most players only use them for defense, they don't even need to kawarimi anymore. Your beeing comboed? Easy press R1. And this work every time since assists are limitless.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 21, 2007)

Question: can Sakura, Ino, Tsunade, Shizune, and Kabuto use the healing ability? If not, _why_ not?! *fumes*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 21, 2007)

um.. how do u unlock Support Characters? 
and how can we play as Sasuke in RPG ?
Thanks


----------



## destinator (Dec 21, 2007)

everything is my faq, well lets say most ^^

sasuke you have to do a lot of missions and one of them will lead to the sasuke rpg play


----------



## nick65 (Dec 21, 2007)

what does the sasuke rpg play unlock? and wil there be new cutscenes?


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 21, 2007)

destinator said:


> Then you didnt beat everything .



Wonder what else I'm missing.


----------



## destinator (Dec 21, 2007)

After another mission after Sasuke rpg the last assist should be unlockable


----------



## nick65 (Dec 21, 2007)

and that is yondaime?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 21, 2007)

It unlock a congratualtion screen, this one: 
I just can't get enough...


----------



## nick65 (Dec 21, 2007)

then what te hell whas that a short rpg i hoped it would start with sasuke but no it ends with him hope accel 3 gets more characters than hidan and kakakuzu and sassuke cs2


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 21, 2007)

spectaa said:


> It unlock a congratualtion screen, this one:
> I just can't get enough...



Hello Ino! RaWr!


----------



## spectaa (Dec 21, 2007)

nick65 said:


> then what te hell whas that a short rpg i hoped it would start with sasuke but no it ends with him hope accel 3 gets more characters than hidan and kakakuzu and sassuke cs2



I whished they stopped with the rpg, It doesn't amuse me one bit. I came to fight  .


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2007)

Is there any way at all to turn off assist characters?? Like, can you just battle an old fashioned one on one??


----------



## spectaa (Dec 21, 2007)

Seems not, I heard people were starting to pop off their R1 button so they could fight a proper match...
Honnestly I like the idea, but limitless? Come on...


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree, that is fucked up....I mean, go ahead and make it limitless, but at least give us the option to turn it on or off....


----------



## spectaa (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm thinking about something, I'll play with my friend and abuse them withe worst assists.
So far I've noticed:
kabuto + oro => free special
tsunade+shizune => free poison, unblockable
tenten+neiji => free kaiten
Temari+kankuroh=>LOOOOL, just test it.

I'll start with that, they will be so depressed they will ask to stop with the assists lol (defensive ones atleast). Then I'll go back to my combos .


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds flawless


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 22, 2007)

Was Sasuke really hard to unlock?

After I finished Orochimaru's hideout the first time around, and Naruto and everyone went back to Konoha, I got the pop-up that Sasuke was unlocked already ^^

I got so excited that I exited straightaway and forgot to save so he wasn't there  But when I saved he was already there, next to Orochimaru ;-;


--
I still don't get the frogs, though. Someone explain xD I know one of them is the dual Ougi, the other gives you a teamed up u, u, + O - but what does the other frog do? =/


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 22, 2007)

LOVELESS: you got 2 controllers for the PS2? if so then try this! Choose Naruto[sup:Kakashi] vs Sakura[sup:Kakashi] with you controlling both characters.. then press the  button with Naruto and then do the same with Sakura and you will see the difference in Kakashi's attacks ^^

LS^^

EDIT: I don't remember if Sakura got a frog with Kakashi, if not then you can try out what I just told you, but if there is a frog then dont use Sakura, but use someone else with Kakashi as the support character XD


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 22, 2007)

nick65 said:


> then what te hell whas that a short rpg i hoped it would start with sasuke but no it ends with him hope accel 3 gets more characters than hidan and kakakuzu and sassuke cs2



They could add the tails that hidan and kakuzu captured during the arc too! thats about it lol...not that good..i bet accel 3 will be out in more than a year so that they can take about 2 arcs..then they'll have more to show..like pein, tobi and the team of sasuke.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 22, 2007)

I belive that A3 will follow up to the arc where Team Hebi is first introduced, It will either end with one of these battles: MANGA SPOILERS!
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke vs Orochimaru OR Sasuke vs Juugo OR Sasuke vs Deidara, no further than that! DAAAAMN :amazed when I look back, its been a while since Naruto fought someone.. He has not battled anyone since Kakuzu!! WOOW I am amazed XP 




LS^^


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 22, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I belive that A3 will follow up to the arc where Team Hebi is first introduced, It will either end with one of these battles: MANGA SPOILERS!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fighting Tobi.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 22, 2007)

anyone besides me like the gaara ans naruto tag jutsu better than sasuke and naruto.


btw how do you enter mangekyou with kakashi

EDIT; forget it i figured out its taunt, just used him....


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 22, 2007)

I gotta ask, does Jiraiya summon in this game? Or Orochimaru, Tsunade, or Naruto?


----------



## destinator (Dec 22, 2007)

summons were taken out...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 22, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Naruto's
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



IF that count as a fight he fougt 
*Spoiler*: __ 



itachi and sasuke


 aswell.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> summons were taken out...



Why though?


----------



## destinator (Dec 22, 2007)

Painkiller said:


> Why though?



They didnt fit anymore? Also even I kinda liked them its good that they are out.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 22, 2007)

There we go, "hyaku paasento" complete.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> not so impressed with the game so far. all the accel games seem the same to me. plays just like the last games. we need somebody like capcom or snkp doing a naruto game, a true fighter. also, whats up with 4th an all being choosable from the start but itachi ain't?


Hell no if  Naruto Ultimate Ninja series would be like a true fighter game like Street Fighter or Tekken it would get boring fast since those fighting games get boring after a wile and Naruto is not about martial arts.

Games like Naruto Ultimate Ninja and Smash bros don?t get boring at multiplayer for years I still play Smash bros Melee even wend it is years old

And don?t get me wrong I love Tekken and Mortal Kombat  series but like I said they get boring fast


----------



## spectaa (Dec 22, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> Hell no if  Naruto Ultimate Ninja series would be like a true fighter game like Street Fighter or Tekken it would get boring fast since those fighting games get boring after a wile



I disagree. I mean, yeah, they get boring, kinda like you can get bored of the best things in life. I could do the same mistake you did and say narutimett series get boring fatser, but I know it only depends on your tastes and who you play with. My friends are more old school fighters, we play naruto, but less than soul calibur 3 and kof XI for exemple. We still play it a lot .


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 22, 2007)

I was really suprised to see that there wasnt a Kakashi MS ougi


----------



## _sai_ (Dec 22, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> I was really suprised to see that there wasnt a Kakashi MS ougi



tell me about it damn that pissed me of


----------



## Booyah112 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey, so i have a pretty stupid question I think.  I got my game and just started playin it today and opened the save file from accel 1 so all the characters are unlocked besides the new ones.  What I noticed was that in vs butterfly chouji, drunken lee, cs2... cannot be opened.  So I was wondering if this is a problem or something that needs to be unlocked (tho i did crack my controller wide open and my r's and l's work odd)....thanks


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> summons were taken out...



??!What??! Jiraiya has that combo where Tsunade punches her opponent and Jiraiya (riding on a toad) belly flops the opponent. Is that the only time a summon is really used? 

Jiraiya, the great Toad Hermit, based off the legend of a ninja that used toad magic, the possessor of 21+ techniques, basically does three versions of the Rasengan? I don't know about you guys, but Jiraiya has not been accurately portrayed in this game... but then again, neither has Minato.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 22, 2007)

you have to beat Master Mode (RPG Mode) not 100% though XD (I believe this is the way to unlock the R1 button)

LS^^


----------



## Booyah112 (Dec 22, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> you have to beat Master Mode (RPG Mode) not 100% though XD (I believe this is the way to unlock the R1 button)
> 
> LS^^



thanks, new something was up, i was hoping they didn't get rid of that feature.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 22, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> ??!What??! Jiraiya has that combo where Tsunade punches her opponent and Jiraiya (riding on a toad) belly flops the opponent. Is that the only time a summon is really used?
> 
> Jiraiya, the great Toad Hermit, based off the legend of a ninja that used toad magic, the possessor of 21+ techniques, basically does three versions of the Rasengan? I don't know about you guys, but Jiraiya has not been accurately portrayed in this game... but then again, neither has Minato.



Indeed this year jiraya is a let down. when we talk about ingame summons we talk about controlling summons in ougi. I think it was pretty weak I'm glad they took them out. 
Concerning jiraya and summons...the thing is that oro use summons in every moves an ougi, jiraya got only two of them (guard break and special). And this new katon ougi, I think it's bad. The old gohen rasengan or whatever, it needs to go, we all know now that mixing rasengan + element => naruto only. I think the old ougi where jiraya rides gamabunta and do a giant katon was great. The stomach of the great frog was great, and the swamp too.


----------



## shinjojin (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm, from what I have heard so far, this game kicks ass dispite the flaws. Can't wait to play this when it comes to the US although it well be quite awhile before that happens unfortunately.


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 22, 2007)

shinjojin said:


> Hmm, from what I have heard so far, this game kicks ass dispite the flaws. Can't wait to play this when it comes to the US although it well be quite awhile before that happens unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway, here some vids that I've found that shows all the Ougis of the game! Sorry if they already been posted:
> 
> ...



Yes, they been posted before.  In fact the guy who made those videos made this thread.


----------



## shinjojin (Dec 22, 2007)

Oops! Sorry about that! 

I'll just remove them if thats what you all wish.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 22, 2007)

What I'had like to see is some advanced gameplay vids with or without assists.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 22, 2007)

Jiraiya's going to have his Houen Rasengan taken out of Accel 3, which isn't surprising. However, he'll be having a huge boost in his skills. They gave Asuma a Katon/Fuuton combo in this game as a hint towards his wind chakra for the next arc so I wouldn't doubt Jiraiya having some special summons (like Gamaken) or some new jutsu (Toad Silhouette) available for him in the next game. 

Naruto's going to be a complete monster though. I think they'll have to divide Naruto up into 2 parts: Kyuubi and base. Kyuubi Naruto will probably have 1 tail, 3 tail and then KN4 as forms with all different ougis available. Then base Naruto will have Oodama Rasengan for his first ougi, then probably a Fuuton Rasengan combo for his 2nd ougi and then finally the FRS for his final one.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a cheat out for the game that'll let me unlock all the characters from the main screen like they had for Narutimate hero 3?
I can't read japanese, and the copy I have freezes up if I play story-mode too long.
I made it to kakashi's first little training battle, and the game freezes up if I use an ougi.
So, just to cut myself back on some frustration, is there any codes?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 22, 2007)

Naa I see only one naruto, I just see kyubi2 being triggerd by a taunt when life is middle, and kyubi4 when life low, and FRS being the classical 3rd ougi. Jiraya will be more or less the same (they already changed everything for this one), only the ougi will change imo, except if they include 2 arcs. But the more important is to fix this assist system.

ps: No code, you tried the old one?


----------



## GeneralSummer (Dec 22, 2007)

Well damn.
Nope, I haven't tried the old code yet, but I don't think it'd work. I'm going to give it a shot though.


----------



## Hollow Uchiha (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey, des was just wondering if you could tell me more about how to go OTK TS Naruto and Two Tail TS Naruto, your guide doesnt go into enough detail.


----------



## destinator (Dec 22, 2007)

Ehm 2tk is reversal ougi (health below 50%) after that you go 4tk


----------



## Hollow Uchiha (Dec 22, 2007)

How do you do reversal?


----------



## Hollow Uchiha (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone reading this thread who can tell me how to activate OTK TS Naruto and TTK all i can get is four tails or is that all you can get in this game thanks in advance sorry to sound like  a noob.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 22, 2007)

Just like Des says ^^
During the reversal ougi ( 50% health or below) Naruto 2TK and he turn in to 4TK after that.


----------



## Hollow Uchiha (Dec 22, 2007)

O ok 2TK isnt a playable character i see thanks.


----------



## Hollow Uchiha (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ronin (Dec 22, 2007)

guys, quick question. How do you exactly know when its time to start using sasuke in master mode. I got all the assist besides the 5 and did a few missions. Otherwise how am i supposed to tell, just go to the sasuke door and see if it opens.


----------



## Hollow Uchiha (Dec 22, 2007)

Now im dissapointed because in one of the trailer pics i thought i saw 2 tail maybe it was OTK is that atleast possible in this game for TS Naruto?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 23, 2007)

guys any full guide of rpg  icant read japanese


----------



## destinator (Dec 23, 2007)

Konoha said:


> guys any full guide of rpg  icant read japanese



no comment...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 23, 2007)

Hollow Uchiha said:


> Now im dissapointed because in one of the trailer pics i thought i saw 2 tail maybe it was OTK is that atleast possible in this game for TS Naruto?



You saw that acually: 



I thought 2 tails was in too.



Konoha said:


> guys any full guide of rpg  icant read japanese



Ok I translate the game for 1500$, I accept paypal .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually it's in Master Mode.


----------



## destinator (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah o.o 2/3tk


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 23, 2007)

So hey guys, i guess you tried them all now. So i'll ask you the same question as before, Is it true that sasuke as 2 different movesets? one when he got his sword and the other one bare handed.

And is jiraiya totally new? by that i mean his moveset! does he have this annoying move where he goes forward whit his hand again?

Edit: i guess i'll wait for spectaa, because destinator was actually on the subject and he didn't answer. Des on gamespot is a another synonyme for despicable aint that right?


----------



## nick65 (Dec 23, 2007)

you can become three tails in storymode by pressing the l3 r3 button at the same time as soon as your blue gauge is full wonder what sasuke becomes if that gauge is full 
... 
and you can easily turn yourn your r1 friend of in vs mode by just not pressing it


----------



## nick65 (Dec 23, 2007)

ow jiraIYA is totaaly new btw he can do katon hair jutsu summon frog all ingame no jutsu and no sasuke has only one moveset with only his sword


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info nick65.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 23, 2007)

You now I answered this days ago, I actually rushed the game to answer this quickly .
Sasuke is faster than I thought, he doesn't run that fast, first you might think his speed is good but nothing else. But all his basic moves are hell fast.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 23, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Indeed this year jiraya is a let down. when we talk about ingame summons we talk about controlling summons in ougi. I think it was pretty weak I'm glad they took them out.
> Concerning jiraya and summons...the thing is that oro use summons in every moves an ougi, jiraya got only two of them (guard break and special). And this new katon ougi, I think it's bad. The old gohen rasengan or whatever, it needs to go, we all know now that mixing rasengan + element => naruto only. I think the old ougi where jiraya rides gamabunta and do a giant katon was great. The stomach of the great frog was great, and the swamp too.



Ahh, I see about "ingame summons." That idea doesn't really appeal to me, but I think each sannin should have at least one summoning in their moveset. I loved Jiraiya's "Bringing Down the House in Narutimate Hero 2, lol. And I didn't mind him not having the Rasengan because not only was it one of his ougis, but he did it at the end of one of his combos.

Jiraiya's new katon ougi is cool, but not very impressive... at least not for a 3rd ougi, would had been better as a 1st ougi. And I really enjoy the Great Blaze Rasengan, I was hope it returns in the next game aswell. But as far as Rasengan+Affinity=Naruto only, isn't Kakashi's Raikiri a result of Rasengan+Affinity too? Someone of Jiraiya's level and experience should be able to use the Great Blaze Rasengan. Jiraiya's Double Impact Rasengan ougi is visually impressive, but he already has Rasengan as his jutsu, I think they could replace that with something else to give Jiraiya more variety, or combine it with the Great Blaze Rasengan... imagine! Jiraiya hits the opponent with one Rasengan, then in the other hand he uses Great Blaze Rasengan and sends the opponent flying into a fiery explosion!


----------



## destinator (Dec 23, 2007)

Btw if anyone wants to play as Sasuke in Master Mode you have to equip Sasukes Kunai to Naruto and you will have Sasuke in the battle


----------



## spectaa (Dec 23, 2007)

> Kakashi's Raikiri a result of Rasengan+Affinity too?



Rasengan has never been mixed with any element until some point in the manga (hidan and kakuzu arc). Kakashi ain't doing no rasengan when he uses raikiri, he uses a more simple spacial recomposition (a kind of chakra blade) with an elemental recomposition (thunder). That is raikiri. Rasengan is like the ultimate spacial recomposition, nobody never managed to add elemental recomposition to a rasengan before naruto.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 23, 2007)

Kakashi's Raikiri is not Rasengan+Affinity??! it's just lighting?! Naruto is the only one in the whole Narutoverse who got Rasengan+Affinity.. so they should have taken out Jiraya's Hoen Rasengan XD

LS^^

EDIT: btw Des, is it not possible to unlock him if we complete the Master Mode 100%?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 23, 2007)

Before every new game, I always end up discussing how the ougi system would work ideally, and what particular moves would be best for each character. CyberConnect2 always has a few surprises in store, but I still wish they wouldn't cut corners every so often.



			
				destinator said:
			
		

> Btw if anyone wants to play as Sasuke in Master Mode you have to equip Sasukes Kunai to Naruto and you will have Sasuke in the battle


Didn't take you long to put my info to use, eh? XD


----------



## destinator (Dec 23, 2007)

you just need to complete sasuke rpg mode and the mission with naruto to get that kunai, then you can use him as much as you want



Final Ultima said:


> Didn't take you long to put my info into use, eh? XD



Lol, didnt even know you're here xD! Just wanted to pass the information for the sasutards xD


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 23, 2007)

Discounting the fact that I've been a forum advisor for god knows how long, I was here for Narutimate Accel as well, but apparently you'd forgotten that. XD

Admittedly, I do feel kinda bad that I've known about Sasuke's Kunai for two days now, only to mention it today. (Although Odin89 said it back then himself, but apparently no one noticed.)


----------



## destinator (Dec 23, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Discounting the fact that I've been a forum advisor for god knows how long, I was here for Narutimate Accel as well, but apparently you'd forgotten that. XD
> 
> Admittedly, I do feel kinda bad that I've known about Sasuke's Kunai for two days now, only to mention it today. (Although Odin89 said it back then himself, but apparently no one noticed.)



That was 8 months ago .

And yes, feel bad!!!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 23, 2007)

destinator said:


> you just need to complete sasuke rpg mode and the mission with naruto to get that kunai, then you can use him as much as you want



I used him since I got Sasuke's Kunai and equipped.... XD but I was thinking on running around as Sasuke in Master Mode^^ maybe they will make a codebreaker code for it soon XP

LS^^


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 23, 2007)

So, I have the game now... and now I know how illiterate and def people feel, I can't understand anything! lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 23, 2007)

Sasuke is awesome in RPG ^^ u can use Katon and Chidori Nagashi ^^
Hey Des!! the part where u got the letter from Aoi, is it important?
i dont know what to reply >_<


----------



## destinator (Dec 23, 2007)

No its not, it just gives you some free items as far as I know ^^


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2007)

So, is Chouji even a little better than he was before?? Last time his main weakness was his damn speed, his moveset actually wasn't too bad, but its just actually getting those moves off that was prolematic, and from the videos I saw, he is still pretty slow....so, is he on par with the rest of em yet, or is he still just too slow to be a contender??


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 24, 2007)

I have given up on this game for vs. mode. 
My friends just spam that assist button.
And some of the assists are quite annoying.
I literally won a match just by using oro and kabuto's assist move.
My skills are probably just getting worst but kawami seems harder to do in this game.
All in all I guess i just won't be playing this game as much as accel 1.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah choji is slow but he transforms real quikly to huge mode and his really powerfull in that and his ingame >o allows him to do the old roll over everybody spike no jutsu hes strong now not like the old one.. 
ow and he even has a basketball dunk move in his big form
amd kamikazekage just make a deal with your friends not to use the r1 button


----------



## spectaa (Dec 24, 2007)

Kawarimi had been made a lot more easier in this one, you're getting deseperate because of the assists. And kabuto + oro is one of the cheapest assists of the game.
If you want to play with assists and try to enjoy the game, you will need to change your style... 

Actually the assits kill a lot of other gameplay elementsn not by being assists really, but by being unlimited.

Kawarimi=> When you are being comboed cause you messed up and got caught of guard, you don't need to kawarimi, just call an assits to save your ass.


Combos=> Forget the long combo you had, there is no point working on combos if the guy can fuck them up just by pressing R1.

Ougi set up=> You used to look for ways to guarantee and combo ougis to impress your friends. You don't need to anymore, just guard break+assist and, what the hek, just do an assist and throw your ougi.

Chakra control=> So you want to save some chakra for the late game cause that's how the game works since narutimett 1? Things change dude. You can kawarimi like crazy and spam specials at your opponent and use all your chakra bar in the first 10 seconds, no pro bro, just call an assists to save your ass if you don't have chakra to kawarimi. No need chakra for specials, just call oro he will throw a special for you.

And don't forget to spam your assists since he is unlimited and is usable like every 4 secs.


edit:I hope I'll be able to make some match vids against people and not cpu soon.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 24, 2007)

does anybody know how to play as sasuke in story mode???
I had end the game but still don't know how to do.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 24, 2007)

Look the previous pages, I think everybody talked about it, though I remember them talking about equiping sasuke's kunai. I don't play master mode so I don't know..


----------



## Ronin (Dec 24, 2007)

go read des' faq its in there

here


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey, guys? I was using Des' FAQ and after I met Chiyo, the scene changed to Gai and co. leaving Konoha, but no Gaara extraction FMV, it just went right back to Naruto. Am I missing something?

Also, I can only ever do the characters' first ougis, how do I use their others?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Des I have a request 
Can you make up a faq for Fighting in Master Mode ( like which botton do we press to make the move ) Thanks
There are some move I do it once and I forgot >_<


----------



## destinator (Dec 24, 2007)

Sasuke has moves with OOO XX OOO (nagashi) and similiar stuff


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice points.
I just hate it when ever I just start to do any combo, a assist comes out to break it. 
And some assists teleport behind you (sasuke, tsunade, etc) that also gets annoying haha.
I don't think I'll ever be able to use/avoid assists properly. At least not for now.
Also it might just be me but the matches seem to last longer? Maybe it's just the assists getting in the way of everything.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2007)

hey guys, when selecting your opponent, do you choose auto or manual option for for your opponent's assist character? when I choose manual assist for my opponent, it never uses it?! does the same thing happend to your opponent too? if so we might have found a way to turn it off (kind of)

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Dec 24, 2007)

auto=your assist attacks automatically when you call him
passive= you have to hit r1 one more time for attacking


And I agree that the assists can be uber annoying. Especially Kabuto with his unblockable stun scalps <.<


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 24, 2007)

Stupid yesasia.  My game won't be here for Xmas


----------



## destinator (Dec 24, 2007)

my 4 games got shipped today <.< they were like 3 days "ready for shipping" <.< oh well I know that yesasia is a bit slower than playasia, but they are cheaper ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Des
btw anyone in here have the Bonus CD and able to use it?
for some reason my PS2 cant play the CD >_<


----------



## destinator (Dec 24, 2007)

I have it but didnt use it yet o.o


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2007)

destinator said:


> auto=your assist attacks automatically when you call him
> passive= you have to hit r1 one more time for attacking



I know that LOL, I was saying that when I select "Manual/Passive" for my opponents Assist option, it never uses it! so its kinda like it's turned off... So I don't have any problems with 1 on 1 fights anymore, no more assists in my fights for both, the PLAYER(me) and COM(computer) I hope you did understand know Des XP

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Dec 24, 2007)

What are you talking about? Set the com to the secret difficulty and he will still spam the assist, you *CANT* disable it....


----------



## spectaa (Dec 24, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I know that LOL, I was saying that when I select "Manual/Passive" for my opponents Assist option, it never uses it! so its kinda like it's turned off... So I don't have any problems with 1 on 1 fights anymore, no more assists in my fights for both, the PLAYER(me) and COM(computer) I hope you did understand know Des XP
> 
> LS^^



I did plenty of match in manual and they still attack you.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys how do i unlock sasuke LOL i feel so noobish i've unlocked all except the back up and sasuke  cause i kicked sasuke's butt twice


----------



## gemasis (Dec 24, 2007)

*Here are some ............ (the ....... LEVEL) matches*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, here are some Narutimate (unlockable HARDEST difficulty) matches.....




Here only a few of them...



Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



All the games cutscenes are also here. Here is a match with Naruto 4 tails vs Orochimaru in master (story) mode 




To get the full match list and cutscenes:





Enjoy


----------



## K!suke (Dec 25, 2007)

Does anyone know the names for all the ougis? I think I remember the older games having names written down somewhere, which I'm assuming can be found when you're going through the ougi viewer.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 25, 2007)

gemasis said:


> Ok, here are some Narutimate (unlockable HARDEST difficulty) matches.....



Didn't get what you meant by that.

and lol@sasuke using tentens move.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 25, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I did plenty of match in manual and they still attack you.



did you select manual for your opponent aswell?? if you haven't please try it^^

LS^^


----------



## gemasis (Dec 25, 2007)

*narutimate*

Well, 

Very hard is NOT the hardest level. There is a difficulty level called Narutimate you have to unlock. That is the hardest level...


----------



## cold drinks (Dec 25, 2007)

the ougis are still over powered


----------



## spectaa (Dec 25, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> did you select manual for your opponent aswell?? if you haven't please try it^^
> 
> LS^^



I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 25, 2007)

guys i finished story mode n i had a fight with sasuke twice and i didnt unlock it !! how do i unlock sasuke


----------



## destinator (Dec 25, 2007)

save after you got him...


----------



## spectaa (Dec 25, 2007)

destinator said:


> save after you got him...



I guess they don't save because they don't understand they are asked to.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 25, 2007)

i saved and no use


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 25, 2007)

Just asking, is there a Hero Mode in this? Is there a way to replay all the previous part 1 battles?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 25, 2007)

spectaa said:


> I'll give it another shot.



did it work? I hope it did^^

LS^^


----------



## Usubaa (Dec 25, 2007)

> Just asking, is there a Hero Mode in this? Is there a way to replay all the previous part 1 battles?


Umm I don't think so because you unlock all the pre-time skip characters through the master mode (I think they take the place of the imposter people you fight in the first accel)


----------



## Ronin (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone try to sqc yamato's dash? I can only get a shc with him.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 25, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> did it work? I hope it did^^
> 
> LS^^



I now understand, your thing works that's right, but only in nomal difficulty, it doesn't change a thing in hard. Could have been useful if the game wasn't way too easy in normal. Even in the hardest difficulty, the cpu is weak, weaker than never before, I don't understand why.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 25, 2007)

too bad that it does not work in harder difficultys... but for those who is playing Ac2 with the Difficulty Normal they now have a way to turn of the assist character XD

LS^^


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow I'm lost, I can't find Orochimaru's lair.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 25, 2007)

^check your map.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 25, 2007)

I try. I go into an area where I fight Kiba, and then I keep going straight until I reach a dead end where I fight Shino. Is there somewhere else I'm supposed to go?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 25, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Wow I'm lost, I can't find Orochimaru's lair.



konoha->forest->desert->cliffs->deidera's forest->somwhere after that, there is nowhere else to go anyway...


----------



## Ronin (Dec 25, 2007)

^when in deidera's forest make sure u hang a right. I made the mistake of continuing straight and ended up in that area, that is kind of circular shaped(where shino is) just exit and look at the map, theres an exit that goes off to the side, go through there.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 25, 2007)

ive finnally gotten the game and beaten it. here are the top three cheapest characters
TS Kiba
yamato
TS Sasuke


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2007)

Shizune is actually good in this game. ooooo:


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 26, 2007)

GARlock said:


> ^when in deidera's forest make sure u hang a right. I made the mistake of continuing straight and ended up in that area, that is kind of circular shaped(where shino is) just exit and look at the map, theres an exit that goes off to the side, go through there.



A right huh? Is it that horizontal thing in the middle of the map?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 26, 2007)

guys i've killed all the clones except orochimaru,kabuto and sasuke part 1 & 2 tell me whats the requirements or pm me and i'll rep i promise


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ive finnally gotten the game and beaten it. here are the top three cheapest characters
> TS Kiba
> yamato
> TS Sasuke



How is TS Kiba cheap?


----------



## destinator (Dec 26, 2007)

Konoha said:


> guys i've killed all the clones except orochimaru,kabuto and sasuke part 1 & 2 tell me whats the requirements or pm me and i'll rep i promise



my faq all the way ^^


----------



## spectaa (Dec 26, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ive finnally gotten the game and beaten it. here are the top three cheapest characters
> TS Kiba
> yamato
> TS Sasuke



Explain how sasuke and TS kiba are cheap.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 26, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ive finnally gotten the game and beaten it. here are the top three cheapest characters
> TS Kiba
> yamato
> TS Sasuke



if you think they are cheap that just proves that you suck at the game. Yamato is bottom mid tier. Most of his strings are interruptible and unsafe. Sasuke is fast so he's cheap? And kiba, cant even think why he would be cheap.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> A right huh? Is it that horizontal thing in the middle of the map?



Sorry i didnt get back sooner but, if you didnt try it yet thats the place I'm talking about.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 26, 2007)

In your opinion who is top tier? I lack vs...


----------



## Ronin (Dec 26, 2007)

spectaa said:


> In your opinion who is top tier? I lack vs...



I havent been playing long enough with everyone yet, but if anything TS Shikamaru is still up there at the top. His moves havent changed much, and his Forward O has been toned down but shika is still great. 

Top Tier
TS Shikamaru
4TK TS Naruto
Sasori( Hiruko)
Sasori(Kazekage) - I'll put him up here, he deals great damage and has decent stamina

Mid Tier:
TS Sakura - Shes my main
TS Sasuke -lower mid tier
Yamato - lower mid tier

thats from a few days playing and I think thats how i would rank them right now. havent used many people seriously besides sasuke,yamato, true sasori and sakura.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 26, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Sorry i didnt get back sooner but, if you didnt try it yet thats the place I'm talking about.



Uh! I can't believe I kept passing it! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 26, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Uh! I can't believe I kept passing it! Thanks for the help.



Trust me I know how you feel, it wasnt till i dropped down there and saw the exit. I thought it was just a pathway to a dead end on the side.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks guys for not helping


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting thing I noticed while playing Master Mode...getting a 100+ hit combo seems to double the experience points you get at the end of a battle, combine this with the Narutimate Ninpouchou accessory, and you can seriously level up fast.


----------



## destinator (Dec 26, 2007)

Konoha said:


> thanks guys for not helping



Sorry but if you're not able to read my faq which has all locations and what you need to do to get them then nobody can help you <.<



Final Ultima said:


> Interesting thing I noticed while playing Master Mode...getting a 100+ hit combo seems to double the experience points you get at the end of a battle, combine this with the Narutimate Ninpouchou accessory, and you can seriously level up fast.



I thought only Naruto would get double exp? And he is the first one to reach lvl 50 anyway xD.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 26, 2007)

The experience points shown at the end of a battle is the amount given to all characters, so it works for everyone, it would seem.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 26, 2007)

Konoha said:


> thanks guys for not helping



What exactly is the question? You were saying something about defeating all the clones except Orochimaru, Kabuto, and the Sasukes. What did you need to know? Where to find them?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 26, 2007)

Konoha said:


> thanks guys for not helping



I bad rep you for not minding reading the friggin faq.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 26, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What exactly is the question? You were saying something about defeating all the clones except Orochimaru, Kabuto, and the Sasukes. What did you need to know? Where to find them?



I think his question was about fighting those clones and using sasuke in master mode. Honestly we shouldnt answer him, I asked the same question and des said read his faq. I read it and the info is there. If he doesnt want to read it or hes impatient and doesnt want to do all the missions then it sucks for him.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey 
anyone know how to increase the Stamina ,Chakra .. ect of Sasuke after finish the Sasuke in Master mode?
I do have the Sasuke Kunai 
Thanks


----------



## destinator (Dec 26, 2007)

I am not sure but I think you can't or you take Narutos stats, but I am not certainly sure about it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 26, 2007)

=O ok Thanks ^^
man the survival mode ( Gai Challenges  is so hard  ) >_<


----------



## spectaa (Dec 26, 2007)

I love time attack . Seriously, the game is so easy without the hardest mode I still didn't unlock, since I can't loose at least with time attack there is still a reason to play solo.

EDIT: *DES!* In your guide I see you forgot to mention the new ougi system:

Ougi - Disabled/Command/Rotation/Button Mashing
(You can select the type of "input battle" for the Ougi using the D-pad's left
 and right buttons)
"TIMING" is missing.

edit:
Actually it's like that: *Disabled/Random/command/Timing/Rotation/Button mashing*

Timing:


----------



## MS81 (Dec 26, 2007)

I love this game I think Sasuke level 2 ougi is better than his lvl 3.

his duo ougi is cool also.

Naruto is the man and I'm mad that they gave Kakashi the MS as a special move.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry if already been asked but what was that second disc?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 26, 2007)

You mean the Bonus Disc?


----------



## The Captain (Dec 26, 2007)

Phew,just finished Master Mode in 5 hours. Now to kick my bro's ass with Sasuke!


----------



## Ronin (Dec 26, 2007)

The Captain said:


> Phew,just finished Master Mode in 5 hours. Now to kick my bro's ass with Sasuke!



As it should be. Show your bro sasuke's anti-spiral powah!


----------



## The Captain (Dec 26, 2007)

And I just did. HAHA. He attempted to whoop me like he usually does with Lee,but he got beat down real fast. Oh Sasuke,you are godly and I love you.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 26, 2007)

IchiTenshou said:


> You mean the Bonus Disc?



Yes I do. Yup!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 26, 2007)

GARlock said:


> if you think they are cheap that just proves that you suck at the game. Yamato is bottom mid tier. Most of his strings are interruptible and unsafe. Sasuke is fast so he's cheap? And kiba, cant even think why he would be cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i didnt get back sooner but, if you didnt try it yet thats the place I'm talking about.



first of all i can kick all of you guys asses in this game. second the reason why TS kiba is cheap is because when you use his dash circle move he can jump over your attack and attack with akamaru and then chain it with a 10 hit combo and then use gettsuga.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 26, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> first of all i can kick all of you guys asses in this game. second the reason why TS kiba is cheap is because when you use his dash circle move he can jump over your attack and attack with akamaru and then chain it with a 10 hit combo and then use gettsuga.



just from you saying that i know i can beat you with konahomaru or hanabi even. If you cant knj after the initial dash then you just plain suck. 

EDIT:And I just played against my friend, you can beat out kiba's forward O with yamato;s forward O. Or use TS sasuke or TS sakura and do foward O, they both go invulnerable for a few frames, you just suck, thats all.

EDIT 2: Not only that but like spectaa says, use the assist and they can interrupt combos, if you honestly cant find a way to get out of it then you stink, really bad. TS Kiba has one of the lowest defenses in the game so hes easy to dispose of you if your good. So what im trying to say is, the point is, the jist is,my main idea is,* you just suck*.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 27, 2007)

#31 [33] Orochimaru*   [5000 RYO] - last room of hideout
#32 [32] Kabuto*       [4000 RYO] - near hideout entrance
#33 [33] Sasuke*       [5000 RYO] - first room of hideout dungeon
#35 [33] PTS Sasuke*   [2000 RYO] - first room in the hideout

those people they didnt appear in their location  this my question is killed all the clones except those and they dont appear and i've read the whole faq


----------



## Suigetsu1 (Dec 27, 2007)

naruto 4 tails is godly wtf pwng 

oh yeah my cuzzin is so pissed he cant stand it when i use him lol
he knows that even with sasuke he lost badly w0000t!!!!!!
i love it when sasuke fans get mad when they lose while playing as him.


----------



## Suigetsu1 (Dec 27, 2007)

by the way ty des for the  Narutimate Accel 2 FAQ


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 27, 2007)

GARlock said:


> just from you saying that i know i can beat you with konahomaru or hanabi even. If you cant knj after the initial dash then you just plain suck.
> 
> EDIT:And I just played against my friend, you can beat out kiba's forward O with yamato;s forward O. Or use TS sasuke or TS sakura and do foward O, they both go invulnerable for a few frames, you just suck, thats all.
> 
> EDIT 2: Not only that but like spectaa says, use the assist and they can interrupt combos, if you honestly cant find a way to get out of it then you stink, really bad. TS Kiba has one of the lowest defenses in the game so hes easy to dispose of you if your good. So what im trying to say is, the point is, the jist is,my main idea is,* you just suck*.



whatever!! you guys are just lucky this game dosent have online play which would be so awsome, but it's the ps2. i wonder if accel 3 will be on a next gen. or stay on ps2.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 27, 2007)

Impossible. I've never lost with sasuke. 
Haha.


----------



## Suigetsu1 (Dec 27, 2007)

who ever neg rep me ty so much  atleast leave your name so i can rep u


----------



## Ronin (Dec 27, 2007)

Konoha said:


> #31 [33] Orochimaru*   [5000 RYO] - last room of hideout
> #32 [32] Kabuto*       [4000 RYO] - near hideout entrance
> #33 [33] Sasuke*       [5000 RYO] - first room of hideout dungeon
> #35 [33] PTS Sasuke*   [2000 RYO] - first room in the hideout
> ...



you have to keep doing * missions* until tsunade gives you the *mission* to look for sasuke. even if u get all the clones, if you dont do the * missions* then its all pointless.



arcanecapricorn said:


> whatever!! you guys are just lucky this game dosent have online play which would be so awsome, but it's the ps2. i wonder if accel 3 will be on a next gen. or stay on ps2.



yea, we're lucky we dont get to play against a guy who cant beat one of the lower ranked characters in the game. I like how you changed the subject though.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 27, 2007)

*i feel more stupid* i talked to jiraiya and tsunade in the top of hokage office and i cant find this on a faq


----------



## spectaa (Dec 27, 2007)

It's ok to feel stupid when you really are .


----------



## Spirit (Dec 27, 2007)

zomg...i can't believe i just realized this game came out.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 27, 2007)

Konoha said:


> *i feel more stupid* i talked to jiraiya and tsunade in the top of hokage office and i cant find this on a faq



i cant remember where but that is in the faq i remember reading that.


----------



## destinator (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I moved it already, its either between the social missions or in the additional missions, that quest is a bit tricky and I am going to rewrite a few parts of it

1. do the tsunade/jiraiya crap
2. now do the kank quest with the 5 items


----------



## spectaa (Dec 27, 2007)

destinator said:


> I think I moved it already, its either between the social missions or in the additional missions, that quest is a bit tricky and I am going to rewrite a few parts of it
> 
> 1. do the tsunade/jiraiya crap
> 2. now do the kank quest with the 5 items



Did you see my post about the vs  options?


----------



## destinator (Dec 27, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Did you see my post about the vs  options?



Ehhhh it slipped thanks ^^


----------



## Konoha (Dec 27, 2007)

i played this game so far 28:43:49


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that I actually have the game, I should say that Jiraiya is way better than I thought he was gonna be! Why didn't anyone tell me that he has a cool toad summoning jutsu? Orochimaru is pretty wicked too... but al lthe sannin could benefit from having their boss summons as one of their ougis. 
And does anyone else love how they incorporate jutsus into the characters' movesets? They may not be as powerful as an actual jutsu, but I think it gives them a sense of variety. I was also pleasantly surprised that Kazekage Puppet Sasori and Kakashi do have their World Method and MS techniques, just as their jutsus. When I didn't see them as their ougis I didn't think they were included.

However, some of the characters aren't portrayed completely accurately, such as Nidaime (he needs a triple Water Dragon ougi) and Minato (I haven't unlocked him yet, so I'm basing this on what I heard: he needs toad summoning and/or a Shiki Fuujin ougi). And while I think Shodai is portrayed accurately, he really does seem to pale in comparison to Yamato... who's technically supposed to be a weaker version of Shodai. 



GARlock said:


> I think his question was about fighting those clones and using sasuke in master mode. Honestly we shouldnt answer him, I asked the same question and des said read his faq. I read it and the info is there. If he doesnt want to read it or hes impatient and doesnt want to do all the missions then it sucks for him.



Heh, I'm at that part of the game now and I had to skip over Gai's mission because he doesn't have that handshake symbol over his head. 
But I gotta ask you guys, how do you know what Sasuke's Kunai is, or what the customizable jutsus are? I can't read Japanese symbols, and I'm sure most of you cannot either.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 27, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i played this game so far 28:43:49



you havent been using des' faq then. I been plaing for 14 hours and have everything unlocked. whats taking you so long?


----------



## destinator (Dec 27, 2007)

And I have 50h+ and still not unlocked everything. Too bad inos quest wont work for me :|.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 27, 2007)

It took me 27 hours to 100% the game without the use of a FAQ. By 100%, I mean buying everything from the shop and removing all "new" tags, clearing all social missions, acquiring all items, equipment and unlockable jutsu, completing all difficulties for the 100 man challenge, completing all of Guy's challenges and getting 1st on each ranking table, leveling all characters to Level 50, having Naruto max out the points he could possibly spend (999,999 spare), and obtaining over a million ryou.


----------



## destinator (Dec 27, 2007)

With basic japanese knowledge its far easier xD.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 27, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> It took me 27 hours to 100% the game without the use of a FAQ. By 100%, I mean buying everything from the shop and removing all "new" tags, clearing all social missions, acquiring all items, equipment and unlockable jutsu, completing all difficulties for the 100 man challenge, completing all of Guy's challenges and getting 1st on each ranking table, leveling all characters to Level 50, having Naruto max out the points he could possibly spend (999,999 spare), and obtaining over a million ryou.



ah well if you include buying evrything then, im not 100%. Forgot about the items and what not in the shop. Also didnt lvl everyone to 50. Your damn good to get that all in 27 hours.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't care about master mode, I never play it but I'm over 30h anyway .



> Why didn't anyone tell me that he has a cool toad summoning jutsu?


I did.


> And does anyone else love how they incorporate jutsus into the characters' movesets?


I think everyone does if they play the game.


> I was also pleasantly surprised that Kazekage Puppet Sasori and Kakashi do have their World Method and MS techniques, just as their jutsus.


I made vids of this too  .


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 27, 2007)

When did you post those vids spec??  I still have yet to see Kakashi's MS


----------



## Ronin (Dec 27, 2007)

Jihad said:


> When did you post those vids spec??  I still have yet to see Kakashi's MS



think its about 5 pages or so back. too lazy to look for it though.


----------



## kamikazekage (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm. I still haven't played with puppet sasori.
Gotta see what all the fuss is about.

Anyways I was on 30hours.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 45hrs 32min ^^
and I haven't unlock everything >_<


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 27, 2007)

so ya Ichi do you know what that is?


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks GAR


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 27, 2007)

I need videos for the Ougis... in concrete i need the Itach/Kisame combo...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 27, 2007)

Jihad said:


> They're all over youtube blind Ita!! Unless your lookin for something a little better



yeah quality would be nice for this one...


Edit: oh damn.. three times?!...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys, what happens when you go into Tsunade's office and she's gone and Shizune talks to you? Am I supposed to do something? I couldn't find it on Des' FAQ.

Otherwise I don't think there's anything for me to do right now, I did 6 missions and 1 quest, but it won't let me do any more. Say... is it mandatory for me to complete all of Gai's challenges before I cn progress?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 27, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> so ya Ichi do you know what that is?



The Bonus CD help u unlock all characters and Naruto PTS Arc.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 27, 2007)

They're all over youtube blind Ita!! Unless your lookin for something a little better


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 28, 2007)

sasori is a beast!!!

i geust the reason why they have team ongis is so hidan and kakazu can wreak havoc in NA3.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm a bit skeptical since I felt that the first Accel was a let down imo so is this game any better than the first one? I know that it's been out for a while, but I only caught the buzz a few days ago.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm at 42 hrs, everything unlocked, all mission done, including Gai Survival. All jutsu unlocked and bought. all shop item bought.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 28, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> I'm a bit skeptical since I felt that the first Accel was a let down imo so is this game any better than the first one? I know that it's been out for a while, but I only caught the buzz a few days ago.



I can't answer since I don't know what you expect from the game, at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure if any of you check up on the sales thread. But if you did not first week sales in japan of Naruto: Shippuuden N-Ultimate Accelerator 2 (Bandai-Namco) -= 108,717 / NEW.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 28, 2007)

#15 [28] near a tree

: i cant find it where is the 15th one near a tree? i searched every tree where is that thing can someone help me? i hate memory book pages


----------



## destinator (Dec 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not sure if any of you check up on the sales thread. But if you did not first week sales in japan of Naruto: Shippuuden N-Ultimate Accelerator 2 (Bandai-Namco) -= 108,717 / NEW.



Is that good o.O? I thought the last game had 200k but I might be mistaken...


----------



## nick65 (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry found it thnx to des guide niow i need to ga to qeust 1 but i doesnt work will i have everything but there aint no sakura in 7 and when i talk to tsunade  no people will appear anywhere and theres no girl at irukas place;9


----------



## Helix (Dec 28, 2007)

Finally got the game today. I'm surprised theres so little Dual Ougis. I could've come up with a lot more. Zabuza and Haku, First and Second Hokage (from the Third and Oro fight), Orochimaru and Kabuto, and surprisingly they should've had a Kakashi + Gai ougi. Well that's just to new a few I thought the game could have....


----------



## destinator (Dec 28, 2007)

Even I expected a few more, people should get one thing straight, there are *NO MORE UPDATES *on pts chars...maybe barely some but no big things anymore. I dont get how you ever expected to see dual ougis from them o.o


----------



## Even (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got Accel 2 Awesome game Played through the Rescue Gaara arc so far


----------



## nick65 (Dec 28, 2007)

i need to go to qeust 1 but i doesnt work, i have everything but there aint no sakura in 7 and when i talk to tsunade no people will appear anywhere and theres no girl at irukas place(sjeize)


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 28, 2007)

i still don't like itachi's move set. he was way better in Narutimate hero 3.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 28, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Finally got the game today. I'm surprised theres so little Dual Ougis. I could've come up with a lot more. Zabuza and Haku, First and Second Hokage (from the Third and Oro fight), Orochimaru and Kabuto, and surprisingly they should've had a Kakashi + Gai ougi. Well that's just to new a few I thought the game could have....



Don't brag over the number of idea you have, I got 10 times more, it's easy to have  idea, it's something else to realize it.


----------



## Usubaa (Dec 28, 2007)

lol i think the assists are fine except they just could've been done better...
it'd be better if they had like 1 to 3 character specific ones so they'd be more reasonable. They put Kakashi as an assist before Haku for Zabuza -_-;;
they just don't feel right and it supports the fact that pre-time skip characters are an afterthought to the game by the fact that they only have post-time skip characters to choose from...


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 28, 2007)

I really just wish u were able to decide if u want assist character with u or not, or am i a dumbass and i happened to miss the part where u can fight solo


----------



## Helix (Dec 28, 2007)

spectaa said:


> Don't brag over the number of idea you have, I got 10 times more, it's easy to have  idea, it's something else to realize it.



I'm not bragging, but I only meant to name a few. It's just surprising at the number of obvious ougis they could've made. They are probably saving them so they have new material for the next game. =/


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone translate what all the characters say during their ougis?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 29, 2007)

Usubaa said:


> lol i think the assists are fine except they just could've been done better...
> it'd be better if they had like 1 to 3 character specific ones so they'd be more reasonable. They put Kakashi as an assist before Haku for Zabuza -_-;;
> they just don't feel right and it supports the fact that pre-time skip characters are an afterthought to the game by the fact that they only have post-time skip characters to choose from...



Assists = death of combos. I don't think that's fine.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2007)

I still don't have the game..I hope purolator comes'in monday so that i can play a bit before going to my friend's house to party lol.


----------



## Usubaa (Dec 29, 2007)

> Assists = death of combos. I don't think that's fine.


Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that it'd be better if assist attacks were PART of combos to make entirely new ones. And you should have the option to turn it off/on only for your viewing pleasure.

But in this game's system, I only see assists as an aggressive version of the kawarimi. Only problem is that they should've required a massive amount of chakra to use.


----------



## Helix (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah, requiring chakra to call out a friend to help you out in battle? That would seem lame. Especially since it only lasts 2-3 seconds that they're out and they usually miss their target. Regardless, I don't even use the assist system, only when choosing what kind of ougi I want. The assists are easily avoidable so I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 29, 2007)

Finally got the game, but I can't play it @_@..my first PS2 broke when I installed the flip top, and I can't really do anything to my 2nd one without breaking it -.-...unless I block the sensors, but that's hard.  Anyone have any ideas for me?

Yes, assists may be avoidable, but they mess up combinations that people work hard to perfect.  These combinations normally wouldn't be avoidable.  I guess they're no big deal for the casual player, though.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 29, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> The assists are easily avoidable so I'm not bothered by it.



Assits+guard break = end of guard 
No seriously, assists seems like an okay idea, but not limitless, and not spamable every 2 secs. Just to clarify something, cpu doesn't know how to use assits like I and my friends do. Cusual players wont find anything to say about assits, but once you start to really work on the game they reveal to be a pain in the ass. Fuck them let's talk about something else.


----------



## destinator (Dec 29, 2007)

Jutsu Boredom

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrSa8sTpCaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 29, 2007)

Amazing video Des!! Especially for people who don't have the game yet like me!! XD


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2007)

Sasuke's Chidori is actually...cool.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 29, 2007)

Grr! Gai's challenges are getting exceedingly frustrating! I'm on the last A-level fight. I had Kyuubi Naruto down to a hair of life... if I blew on him, he'd fall over... but he beat me, now I have to fight them all again... and then I have to do all of the S-level fight still! 

Tell me... is it mandatory for me to beat Gai's challenges in order to get PTS Sasuke and Minato? The game won't let me do anything else... well, Chiyo and Ebisu have those pulsating Konoha symbols over their heads like Gai, but I don't think Des' FAQ says what to do with them.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah itachi may use some crow justu ingame he just fights


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 29, 2007)

Guy's challenges only unlock a new difficulty. If you can't find any more missions, and you still have other characters in your party, remove them. That's what helped me out.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 29, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Guy's challenges only unlock a new difficulty. If you can't find any more missions, and you still have other characters in your party, remove them. That's what helped me out.



Naruto's the only one I'm controlling. I did the first 6 social quests, 1 jutsu (Rasengan), and 1 special quest... but I just can't do anything else. I was thinking that if I complete Gai's challenges then a handshake symbol will appear over his head?

::EDIT:: Something's happening now with Tsunade...



> Location : Tsunade in her office [07].
> Reward   : ?
> Mission  : ????
> After you got the mission you have to get on top of the office.
> ...



What logs? Hmm... I probably shouldn't even try this until it's completed.


----------



## Helix (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry if this is a noob question, but how do you get Sasuke's RPG mode thing...?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 30, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Sorry if this is a noob question, but how do you get Sasuke's RPG mode thing...?



um after you done a few missions ( i dont know how many >_< ), try to go to Tsunade's Office
She will talk to you about Sasuke and then you can play as Sasuke ^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 30, 2007)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Sorry if this is a noob question, but how do you get Sasuke's RPG mode thing...?



Read Des's Na2 FAQ/Guide..

LS^^


----------



## Ronin (Dec 30, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What logs? Hmm... I probably shouldn't even try this until it's completed.



logs in training grounds


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 30, 2007)

Crap, I just found out that my cousin was playing my game and the cut-scene happened for him. He said something about talking to a girl and talking to Sakura. Does anyone know what I'm supposed to do from there?


----------



## spectaa (Dec 30, 2007)

Hurt him bad.


----------



## Helix (Dec 30, 2007)

IchiTenshou said:


> um after you done a few missions ( i dont know how many >_< ), try to go to Tsunade's Office
> She will talk to you about Sasuke and then you can play as Sasuke ^^



Okay thank you. I read that on Des's FAQ but I was confused on that part. 

Does Quests = Missions?


----------



## Ronin (Dec 30, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Crap, I just found out that my cousin was playing my game and the cut-scene happened for him. He said something about talking to a girl and talking to Sakura. Does anyone know what I'm supposed to do from there?



Go to the knoll, and talk to that girl, twice I think. Then get the blue thingie behind iruka, then talk to girl, then to sakura or parents cant remember. Its in the FAQ, I really dont even know why im helping you. Its all there.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 30, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Go to the knoll, and talk to that girl, twice I think. Then get the blue thingie behind iruka, then talk to girl, then to sakura or parents cant remember. Its in the FAQ, I really dont even know why im helping you. Its all there.



I posted what the FAQ said and it was incomplete, but it's complete now. I'm no longer stuck and I'm completing more missions now.
Also, you're talking about another mission that I already completed, but I still thank you for trying.


----------



## gemasis (Dec 31, 2007)

*Fighting 2 vs 1*

Hello again.

I did these videos to make the game more trickier. These are Narutimate Level handicap matches where the COM uses ASSISTS but I dont. hope you like them

doesn't have to chant to use the technique
doesn't have to chant to use the technique
doesn't have to chant to use the technique


----------



## _sai_ (Dec 31, 2007)

hey how can i save my time and button smashing settings everytime i turn of the game it goes back to defult wtf i cant save my settings..


----------



## _sai_ (Dec 31, 2007)

gemasis said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I did these videos to make the game more trickier. These are Narutimate Level handicap matches where the COM uses ASSISTS but I dont. hope you like them
> 
> ...





nice video ^^


----------



## gemasis (Dec 31, 2007)

*Thanx*

Thanx for the comment.....

More....Some 2 on 1s are pretty tough...anyhow....

Naruto 4 tails vs 2 pains in the behind.....
kicking parts of a building

Orochimaru vs Naruto and Sasuke - Match 4
kicking parts of a building

Match 5 - Sasuke vs
kicking parts of a building

Match 6 
kicking parts of a building

Match 7
kicking parts of a building


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, really nice video quality!! thanks! And btwwwwww HAPPY NEW YEARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemasis (Jan 1, 2008)

*Crazy request*

This was a crazy video request...but here it is, also on Narutimate level with handicap 3:7:

Konohamaru vs 4th hokage and kabuto


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2008)

How do I unlock KN4? I beat Orochimaru in master mode but he wasn't unlocked afterwards. I already finished the fight against Sasuke which ends the first part of the master mode I believe.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 1, 2008)

You don't get to unlock KN4, he is playable since the begining of the game, KN4 = naruto second form. If you want to select it with r1 at the vs screen (cheaaaaaap) just finish the game once.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 1, 2008)

or do his second ougi and youll transform in it..
in sasuke rpg mode right now a shame that youll only get sasukes kunai afterwards and not something special like a small preview screen of accel 3 or some sort


----------



## Even (Jan 1, 2008)

Normal KN4 mode is after you use Naruto's second Ougi (just let your opponent kick your ass for a bit )

I think Kankuro might be my new favorite character in this game He kicks serious ass


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, you just made me the happiest Narutard evar 

edit:

Another question: I cannot seem to be able to get Sasuke's RPG mode. I am not sure whether or not the people I talked to included the guy with a letter for me, and Tsunade certainly doesn't react to anything.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 1, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Thanks guys, you just made me the happiest Narutard evar
> 
> edit:
> 
> Another question: I cannot seem to be able to get Sasuke's RPG mode. I am not sure whether or not the people I talked to included the guy with a letter for me, and Tsunade certainly doesn't react to anything.



That letter is from Aoi in Accel ( Des says it just get you some item ) and it has nothing to do with Sasuke in RPG ^^


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2008)

So I'm torn now, how do I get to Sasuke's part in the master mode? I'm currently having fun with KN4 so I'm in no rush


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 1, 2008)

Naruto said:


> So I'm torn now, how do I get to Sasuke's part in the master mode? I'm currently having fun with KN4 so I'm in no rush



um after you done a few missions ( i dont know how many >_< ), try to go to Tsunade's Office
She will talk to you about Sasuke and then you can play as Sasuke in Master Mode ^^


----------



## Even (Jan 2, 2008)

KN4 kicks so much ass when you're doing Gai's challenges I blasted through every single one of them


----------



## nick65 (Jan 2, 2008)

wrong ichti something somehting..
ijust got rpg mode with sasuke
so naruto.. just make sure you finish every single mission in konoha and one with kankuro in the sandvillage after that i went to the konoha gate and then a maildeliveryguy stands there talk to him and then you must go to tsunade (or you where transported there i forgot)
then you will immidiatly by at orochimarus hideout as sasuke with orochimaru and kabuto standng behind u..
but dont worry it isnt worth all the missions to me..
he can do some nice ingame moves in rpg like katon double fuuma shuriken one handed chidori dat should resemble nagashi .
and a chidori that goes everywhere 5 times or so.
and some more attacks...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to finish the RPG mode as Sasuke to get Yondaime


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 2, 2008)

nick65 said:


> wrong ichti something somehting..
> ijust got rpg mode with sasuke
> so naruto.. just make sure you finish every single mission in konoha and one with kankuro in the sandvillage after that i went to the konoha gate and then a maildeliveryguy stands there talk to him and then you must go to tsunade (or you where transported there i forgot)
> then you will immidiatly by at orochimarus hideout as sasuke with orochimaru and kabuto standng behind u..
> ...




oh really? >_<
I dont know that cuz I play and finish Sasuke in Master mode even though I have about 11-12 mission finish ^^


----------



## spectaa (Jan 2, 2008)

Even said:


> KN4 kicks so much ass when you're doing Gai's challenges I blasted through every single one of them



I did it with kisame, he killed every damn character of this manga lol, I loved every second of it. Let's hope the challenges are still here when pain an kakuzu are playable (in NA12) so I can kick their asses with kisame at 100% and way over 9000, of course.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know.
I personally hate KN4. His down down circle can be spammed continuously, and it takes out chunks of health even when you block it. I hate it the most in two player, everyone i've played in Accel 2 so far spam KN4's move. It's cheap, and ruins the fun of actually trying when in a fight.
I hope they get rid of him in the future.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 3, 2008)

spectaa said:


> I can't answer since I don't know what you expect from the game, at all.



I was wondering if there are any improvements in the gameplay as well as more timeskip characters. I'm sorry though if my questions sounds really noobish. It's just that I barely have time these days to update myself about gaming.


----------



## FullmetalBG (Jan 3, 2008)

I still havent played the game cause my ps2-go-byebye 
But i read that u get playable Sasuke,Yamato,Sai,Sasori(other forms),Kiba,Hinata,Shino


----------



## spectaa (Jan 3, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I was wondering if there are any improvements in the gameplay as well as more timeskip characters. I'm sorry though if my questions sounds really noobish. It's just that I barely have time these days to update myself about gaming.



kawarimi is easier, characters got a special item (asuma can throw his chakra blade)...Maybe you should check DES link on the first page ...


----------



## Even (Jan 3, 2008)

Accel 2 is doing good on the Japanese charts Claimed the number 5 spot on the Top 20 list of week 51 The spot right after Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 3, 2008)

i have a coupon for play-asia if anyone wants to order the game.
first come first serve.

AK-IFW-LGC
5$ off order over 50$  expires Feb 15 2008.
(US 5$ off US 50$  and the code is all caps, ak-ifw-lgc)

i only really order from them like, once a year, and i always get a coupon i'll never use.  go nuts


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 3, 2008)

Yess purolator came today at 10!! Wouhou! i'm gonna go try it right now! ANd Thx for the faq Des i'll use it right now, i'll print the rpg part right now !


----------



## MS81 (Jan 3, 2008)

Even said:


> Accel 2 is doing good on the Japanese charts Claimed the number 5 spot on the Top 20 list of week 51 The spot right after Super Mario Galaxy.



yeah it's going to do much better once I pre-order it.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 3, 2008)

MS81 said:


> yeah it's going to do much better once I pre-order it.



Pre-order?


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 4, 2008)

Not enough new characters..I'm mad.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2008)

spectaa said:


> Pre-order?



well buy it.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 4, 2008)

Sasuto said:


> Not enough new characters..I'm mad.



Are you kidding me?


----------



## zebas1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I found a glitch or a secret feature for ts naruto in accel 2

when you hold O you get that fuuma shuriken, when it hits the opponent it slams it back to you

but, if you press [] exactly when the fuuma shuriken hits. the clone slams the opponent away from you, instead towards you

lol, check it out yourself ^^


----------



## destinator (Jan 4, 2008)

spectaa said:


> Are you kidding me?



Yes he is ... oh wait he isnt <.<

Seriously why isnt the last scene of Naruto Mangas end in this game? This game suxxxort <.<

...............


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2008)

spectaa said:


> Are you kidding me?



There's 62 characters minus 9 if you dont want to count the pre timeskip rookies, plus all the cursed seals and kyuubi naruto, sasori forms etc...

Hes gotta be kidding.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 4, 2008)

destinator said:


> Yes he is ... oh wait he isnt <.<
> 
> Seriously why isnt the last scene of Naruto Mangas end in this game? This game suxxxort <.<
> 
> ...............



I thought kisame vs suxgetsu was in the game, fuckin' cyberconnect  !!!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 4, 2008)

So, do you guys think Kakuzu and Hidan will be the only new characters in Narutimate Accel 3? Sure if Tobi and Zetsu use some techniques in the next year, they'll have a 50/50 chance of being in the game. But I was thinking about Team Hebi...

4 weeks in a month x 12 months = 48, right?
Naruto Shippuden #41 (chapter 293) is out right now.
In December 2008, they should be on episode #89 (chapter 341, give or take).
Then in December 2009, they should be on episode #137 (chapter 389, give or take).

So if each episode is roughly 1 and a half chapters or 2 chapters long, they're likely gonna be past chapter 341 by the time they get to episode #89, so could we be seeing Team Hebi in Narutimate Accel 3? I know we'll be seeing Pein and Konan in Narutimate Accel 4.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know anything anymore. Those guys keep surprising me in both good an wrong ways. I assume there is some kinf of contract that prevent them from using certain characters.


----------



## Even (Jan 4, 2008)

who knows, maybe Obito shows up  And young Kakashi


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 4, 2008)

*Do you think Jiraiya'll go into 
Spoiler:  



Hermit Mode


 by NA4?*


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jan 4, 2008)

maybe it would be pretty cool but sorry guys Naruto accel 2 is the last game of the series


----------



## spectaa (Jan 4, 2008)

Seriously? Sorry but I need an evidence .


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2008)

Why do you guys think there will be more Accel games to begin with? The PS2 is dying and this was the first game from the series that I found worth playing.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope they continue the Accel line!! Its just so much damn good fun


----------



## spectaa (Jan 4, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Why do you guys think there will be more Accel games to begin with? The PS2 is dying and this was the first game from the series that I found worth playing.




That just mean you never played NA1. He is just like NA2 but without the last characters and the stupid assists. Narutimetts haven't drastically changed since NAruto narutimett 2, saying it's the first worthy of playing...well whatever.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 4, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So, do you guys think Kakuzu and Hidan will be the only new characters in Narutimate Accel 3? Sure if Tobi and Zetsu use some techniques in the next year, they'll have a 50/50 chance of being in the game. But I was thinking about Team Hebi...


Something tells me the game won't get that far but I expect

- Improved Sasuke
- Improved Shikamaru
- Improved Naruto
- Hidan
- Kakuzu
- Yugito 
- Izumo
- Kotetsu 
- Aoba
- Raidou

If we somehow get more then it will end with Sasuke vs Orochimaru/White Snake Oro. I don't see the manga getting further than that and if so then the appearance of Hebi. Still that's way to much. I do expect customizable specials and extras to be in NA3 but I don't think it'll extend past the next arc. It would make sense to have it end with Naruto vs Kakuzu.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2008)

spectaa said:


> That just mean you never played NA1. He is just like NA2 but without the last characters and the stupid assists. Narutimetts haven't drastically changed since NAruto narutimett 2, saying it's the first worthy of playing...well whatever.



Okay, tastes aside, I doubt there will be more sequels. They *might* release another one a year from now, but like, for the wii or the ps3.

If not, then the series dies here, because the ps2 surely will.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 4, 2008)

Well anyway they will stop producing PS2 titltes if the PS3 is able to make more or same amount of money alone, I don't know if it's the case yet.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 4, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Something tells me the game won't get that far but I expect
> 
> - Improved Sasuke
> - Improved Shikamaru
> ...



You may very well be right about Sasuke vs. Orochimaru, but I posted figures to support my theory. 



> 4 weeks in a month x 12 months = 48, right?
> Naruto Shippuden #41 (chapter 293) is out right now.
> In December 2008, they should be on episode #89 (chapter 341, give or take).
> Then in December 2009, they should be on episode #137 (chapter 389, give or take).



These statistics are if they do just one chapter an episode that they'd be at chapter 341 in December, that issue is Kakuzu's final defeat, but many episodes they cover one and a half or two chapters, so they could be covering anywhere around chapter 350+ by the time they do episode 89, and Team Hebi quickly starts to appear in chapter 346. They should have some fights in the manga by that time so CC2 should be able to give them movesets.

I also heavily doubt that Yugito, Izumo, Kotetsu, Aoba, or Raidou will be playable. They each displayed one technique or less.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 4, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Something tells me the game won't get that far but I expect
> 
> - Improved Sasuke
> - Improved Shikamaru
> ...



I bet the 2nd tal and 3rd tail bijuu will be in it too..whit chiriku( chiruku? anyway, the monk!) 

That is, if there is a 3rd one! and i bet there wont be one..at leats not on the ps2 ..probably on the ps3...too bad i dont have one.. and too bad that if i buy a ps3...i still won't mod it!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 4, 2008)

Sasuto said:


> I bet the 2nd tal and 3rd tail bijuu will be in it too..whit chiriku( chiruku? anyway, the monk!)
> 
> That is, if there is a 3rd one! and i bet there wont be one..at leats not on the ps2 ..probably on the ps3...too bad i dont have one.. and too bad that if i buy a ps3...i still won't mod it!



So far none of the games on the PS3 are region-coded, so there's a high chance that Narutimate Accel 3 wouldn't be either. :WOW


----------



## spectaa (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm looking fir gifs of ACCEL 2, if anyone could help, thx.


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 5, 2008)

these are cyberconnect2's games

as you can see, the next project is some PS3 game.  probably won't be called Narutimate, so the gameplay will probably differ in some way.  However, since new games are always being made to support the current cast of characters portrayed in the anime... i'm very sure hidan and kakuzu will make it in.


----------



## Even (Jan 5, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I also heavily doubt that Yugito, Izumo, Kotetsu, Aoba, or Raidou will be playable. They each displayed one technique or less.


Well, Hanabi and Konohamaru are already in the games, and we haven't even seen them fight yet, so it wouldn't surprise me much if those wouldn't show up  One thing I'm looking forward to, is Asuma's new ougi  He'll chop the head off his opponent 
I also doubt the Accel series is dead... The PS2 may be, but then they'll just move the franchise to the PS3... Speaking of the PS3, CC2 are currently working on a Naruto game for that console, and it's looking awesome


----------



## spectaa (Jan 5, 2008)

The next Narutimate is never annouced right after the release date of the current, let alone before the release. The ps3 game has shown Pre TS characters. The PS3 game is something else, Cyberconnect makes a lot of games besife naruto. They makes many games at the same time, like any dev. Just to make it clear *this PS3 game announce doesn't mean anything except that there will be a PS3 game.*


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 5, 2008)

Even said:


> Well, Hanabi and Konohamaru are already in the games, and we haven't even seen them fight yet, so it wouldn't surprise me much if those wouldn't show up  One thing I'm looking forward to, is Asuma's new ougi  He'll chop the head off his opponent
> 
> I also doubt the Accel series is dead... The PS2 may be, but then they'll just move the franchise to the PS3... Speaking of the PS3, CC2 are currently working on a Naruto game for that console, and it's looking awesome



Heheh, yeah, you got me there.

I doubt it's dead too... it can't be, there are still about 10 characters that they still have to introduce, some new transformations, and a handful of updates for current characters!


*Spoiler*: __ 



CS2 Sasuke
Danzo (?)
Hermit Mode Jiraiya (he'll have to be a separate character)
Hidan
Juugo
Kakuzu
Karin (?)
Konan
Naruto ::updated::
Orobuto
Pein
Sasuke ::updated::
Suigetsu
Tobi (probably two versions)
White Snake Form Orochimaru
Zetsu

And any other charactrs that will need updating... like Nidaime and Minato.




Besides, the Narutimate series sounds like it's a cash-cow if it's #5 on the sales charts, and the new PS3 Naruto game doesn't look appealing to me... so far it looks like pre time-skip, which sucks because I'm getting tired of all these new Naruto games literally starting from the beginning. I want to play as ALL the characters! The Narutimate series is just gold, it can't stop now!


----------



## nick65 (Jan 5, 2008)

it think ps3 naruto project will be decent enough to fit in by looking at gameplay and screens and certainly a must buy for me as soon as i see some more and accel will probably continiue i dont think on ps2 probably on the ps3 but one thing is clear bot games have nothing in common except that theyre a naruto franchise fighting game


----------



## spectaa (Jan 5, 2008)

...made by cyberconnect2.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry that 2


----------



## destinator (Jan 6, 2008)

tigerwoo said:


> these are cyberconnect2's games
> 
> as you can see, the next project is some PS3 game.  probably won't be called Narutimate, so the gameplay will probably differ in some way.  However, since new games are always being made to support the current cast of characters portrayed in the anime... i'm very sure hidan and kakuzu will make it in.



PS3 Project is a game about Naruto Part 1...

Also the series is not ended, its just that they are going to bring out new games now and in like ~1-2 years the next part of the NH series.


----------



## HyuugaWarrior (Jan 6, 2008)

destinator said:


> PS3 Project is a game about Naruto Part 1...
> 
> Also the series is not ended, its just that they are going to bring out new games now and in like ~1-2 years the next part of the NH series.



And hopefully there will be copies for the ps for us poor folks 

Uh question about NA2. Did the bonus disk unlock the max difficulty from Gai's challenges too?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 6, 2008)

destinator said:


> PS3 Project is a game about Naruto Part 1...



Yeah, that's why it sucks. I'm getting tired of waiting for the rest of the characters and the only way I'm probably gonna get them is with the Narutimate series.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2008)

Wouldn't it be awesome if The PS3 project was updatable, like RoaN.  But instead of new characters you can add missions/stories etc.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome? Not really since that will probably be the case anyway, want it or not. DC is big money.



> Yeah, that's why it sucks.



The game looks amazing so far.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 6, 2008)

spectaa said:


> The game looks amazing so far.



All these Naruto games are focused on the past, I'm looking to the future and the Narutimate series seems to be the only way I'm gonna get there. And honestly I'd prefer it to be in the Narutimate series, it's so simple yet so complex- y'know?


----------



## spectaa (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah I know me too, it's like doing it all over again, but the animation is neat and the graphism are ubber smooth and "realistic", I know I will play it anyway, just gave me a last reason to buy a PS3 this year. I'll still play accel though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 6, 2008)

TBH there's nothing that says the PS3 Project is only part 1. We know it extends to atleast the VotE but really there's nothing that has actually said that it doesn't go beyond it.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 6, 2008)

spectaa said:


> Yeah I know me too, it's like doing it all over again, but the animation is neat and the graphism are ubber smooth and "realistic", I know I will play it anyway, just gave me a last reason to buy a PS3 this year. I'll still play accel though.



They aren't gonna sell me old with glitter, I want new with bells.


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys may have seen the gameplay, but, if you haven't, I prefer that you guys go to this guy on youtube called "Narutix37"  profile link here: Episode 13 of Avatar is now up in a dozen places .   He has a lot of videos of Narutimate Accel 2, some Narutimate accel 1, and RoaN. He isn't very active right now, but I bet he will be soon. (I hope )

P.S. He also takes subscriptions.


----------



## Even (Jan 7, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> TBH there's nothing that says the PS3 Project is only part 1. We know it extends to atleast the VotE but really there's nothing that has actually said that it doesn't go beyond it.


A BluRay disc is pretty damn big, so it might cover some Shippuuden too


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Well since the us dub will be done with the vote fight in a few weeks it would make sense that they could release the ps3 game simultaneously in japan and america that explains why it would be part 1 only


----------



## Raiyu (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> Well since the us dub will be done with the vote fight in a few weeks it would make sense that they could release the ps3 game simultaneously in japan and america that explains why it would be part 1 only



That does make sense. The dub officially (not counting fillers) ends at the end of the month. Right now, I see Naruto PS3 Project as sorta a Uzumaki Chronicles thing with the moving around an all.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 7, 2008)

Even said:


> A BluRay disc is pretty damn big, so it might cover some Shippuuden too



Well, don't raise your hopes too much for this one  .


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> Well since the us dub will be done with the vote fight in a few weeks it would make sense that they could release the ps3 game simultaneously in japan and america that explains why it would be part 1 only



I don't want them to hold back on our account.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 7, 2008)

spectaa said:


> kawarimi is easier, characters got a special item (asuma can throw his chakra blade)...Maybe you should check DES link on the first page ...



Thanks man. I'm gonna get the game once I have the cash.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 9, 2008)

how many characters are playable?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 9, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> how many characters are playable?



*62, Not counting transformations:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1st Hokage
2nd Hokage
3rd Hokage
4th Hokage
Asuma Sarutobi
Anko Mitarashi
Chiyo
Chiyo /w Puppets
Choji Akimichi
-Time-Skip Chouji
Deidara
Gaara
-Time-Skip Gaara
Gai
Haku
Hanabi Hyuga
Hinata Hyuga
-Time-Skip Hinata
Ino Yamanaka
-Time-Skip Ino
Itachi Uchiha
Jiraiya
Jirobo
Kabuto Yakushi
Kakashi Hatake
Kankuro
-Time-Skip Kankuro
Kiba Inuzuka
-Time-Skip Kiba
Kidomaru
Kimimaro Kaguya
Kisame Hoshigaki
Konohamaru
Kurenai Yuhi
Neji Hyuga
-Time-Skip Neji
Naruto Uzumaki
-Time-Skip Naruto
Orochimaru
Rock Lee
-Time-Skip Rock Lee
Sai
Sakon & Ukon
Sakura Haruno
-Time-Skip Sakura
Sasori w/ Hiruko
Sasori w/ 3rd Kazekage
Sasuke Uchiha
-Time-Skip Sasuke
Shino Aburame
-Time-Skip Shino
Shizune
Shikamaru Nara
-Time-Skip Shikamaru
Tayuya
Temari
-Time-Skip Temari
Tenten
-Time-Skip Tenten
Tsunade
Yamato
Zabuza Momochi




*73, Counting transformations:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1-Tailed Naruto (Pre time-skip only)
4-Tailed Naruto (Time-skip only)
Butterfly Choji (Pre time-skip only)
Curse Seal 2 Jirobo
Curse Seal 2 Kidomaru
Curse Seal 2 Kimimaro Kaguya
Curse Seal 2 Sakon & Ukon
Curse Seal 2 Sasuke (Pre time-skip only)
Curse Seal 2 Tayuya
Shukaku Gaara (Pre time-skip only)
True Form Sasori


----------



## Usubaa (Jan 10, 2008)

Sigh... Anybody have any good strategies against Deidara? I can't get a hit on him because all he has to do is lay down two stationary birds (which should be taken out seriously...) and keep spamming the foreward-O birds agaisnt me. X dash explodes ONE of the stationary birds but the other one makes me go flying... Kawarimi behind him and hitting him makes me go right to the stationary bird hes right next to... This is just getting rediculous because there is no strategy against this...


----------



## destinator (Jan 11, 2008)

Btw if you have any GNT/NH Videos on your account, you might face deletion soon. My account just got deleted from youtube because of my Accel and GNT Videos because TV TOKYO wanted it...


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2008)

what the hell. How the fuck can you get ur account shuttdown for putting up video game vids. Whats the point in these video upload sites if u can't upload a damn thing.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Sigh... Anybody have any good strategies against Deidara? I can't get a hit on him because all he has to do is lay down two stationary birds (which should be taken out seriously...) and keep spamming the foreward-O birds agaisnt me. X dash explodes ONE of the stationary birds but the other one makes me go flying... Kawarimi behind him and hitting him makes me go right to the stationary bird hes right next to... This is just getting rediculous because there is no strategy against this...



I use Oro's snakes, to get around deidara's birds


----------



## nick65 (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah but playin with oro isnt fun because hes strong..
just use long ranged attacks or attacks like sakuras >o in has some sort like that 2


----------



## nick65 (Jan 11, 2008)

ow and if you get close enough just do infinites or dont get him in pplacing a large piece of bombs


----------



## jefu (Jan 11, 2008)

Did someone say that we might get Accel 2 in America soon too? I couldn't have read that right.


----------



## chidorikk (Jan 11, 2008)

jefu said:


> Did someone say that we might get Accel 2 in America soon too? I couldn't have read that right.



No. They said that we *might* get the Naruto PS3 game at the same time because the dubs(not including fillers) end this month


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 12, 2008)

I finally got it working about an hour ago!  YOSH!

My question is, how do I create a save file?  I want to start story mode to get the other characters - but I don't want it to not save.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 12, 2008)

You got to find a save point, check DES faq in the first page.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 12, 2008)

My question was how do I create a regular non-story mode save point, but I figured it out =D  I think I'll start story mode now.


----------



## afronin (Jan 12, 2008)

Before I get Accel 2, I wanted to know if it's possible to unlock characters from Accel 1 without actual save data from Accel 1? I have Narutimate 1, 2, and 3 but never got Accel 1. I want to have all 70+ characters possible for Accel 2.


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes u can unlock every charakter without Accel1


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 12, 2008)

destinator said:


> Btw if you have any GNT/NH Videos on your account, you might face deletion soon. My account just got deleted from youtube because of my Accel and GNT Videos because TV TOKYO wanted it...




Awww...That sucks


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2008)

That deletion is terrible. 

But I finally got a new slide card!! 

The story mode felt like it was the easiest since the first one even if it took about 5 hours.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm only a bit through the 1st half of story mode..then my eyes started to hurt xD


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 13, 2008)

what's up with this bonus disc?  
and what did it just unlock for me?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 14, 2008)

man i want this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya, it's pretty crazy with all the assists, and it looks better than the last one on my HDTV.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 14, 2008)

I really want to do a lot of stuff in practice mode, but my opponent just spams assists.  I saw where it said the menu on des's guide, but what I selected didn't solve the problem =2..maybe I just did it wrong, or is it not possible to turn off?


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its not possible to turn off....but then again I don't own the game yet, so don't go by me


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 14, 2008)

=\..then whats the point of training mode if you can't attack without being interrupted every 2 seconds?

Maybe I interpreted his guide wrong.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 14, 2008)

You could just turn off all attacks from the opponent all together, which would work to practice techniques....unless your trying to practice kawarimis....


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 14, 2008)

I figured it out xD

Yeah, I suck at kawarimi - in GNT it was so easy, now I only get it 25% of the time =\


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 14, 2008)

Mendrox said:


> Yes u can unlock every charakter without Accel1



Thank God I don't have to go through Accel 1 just for the sake of unlocking other characters in Accel 2. 

I can't wait to get my hands on a copy of Accel 2.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a strategy for using Kurenai?  I want to be good with her, but I lose all the time =3

Also, how can I do Genjutsu: Kasumi with her?  Or is it just her >O and she just doesn't say it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2008)

did any one noticed that they removed asuma cigerate


----------



## spectaa (Jan 15, 2008)

Never noticed that before .



RyRyMini said:


> =\..then whats the point of training mode if you can't attack without being interrupted every 2 seconds?
> 
> Maybe I interpreted his guide wrong.



Yeah you did, I translated this part myself   .


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey spec this is kinda off topic but congrats on senior membership


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally after all this time, I'll be able to nail myself a copy of the game. After all the things that I read in this thread, the wait became a torturous one, but I'm damn sure now that it's gonna be worth it.


----------



## spectaa (Jan 15, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Hey spec this is kinda off topic but congrats on senior membership



Thanx to my 360 that died this month, I posted like 500 posts in 2 weeks  .

Ps:I hadn't noticed thanks, didn't know you had something special at 1000 post.


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 16, 2008)

hey can you only run around in masutamodo (master mode) as Naruto/Kakashi/Sakura/Sai/Neji?  i'd love to run around as others.  but i guess, they only built fighting styles against those loser ninja fodder as those five characters?

otherwise this game is cool.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah you can run around as them just not fight with them but they can attack with a special when theyre fighting in master mode by pressing r1 or l1


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 17, 2008)

I played the game and I'm hooked. This game is like a drug.


----------



## [sasuke uchiha] (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm just finished battling vs sasuke but I don't know what should  do after it 
can anyone tell me what should I do?????


----------



## destinator (Jan 20, 2008)

do quests


----------



## -OZN- (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm starting to hate the assist...
and the fact that I cannot save my setted option...


----------



## spectaa (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay, random question 

Can anyone write out (in Japanese) and translate what Kisame says during his Ougi?


----------



## nick65 (Feb 3, 2008)

i like fish


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 3, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Okay, random question
> 
> Can anyone write out (in Japanese) and translate what Kisame says during his Ougi?



During which of his ougi?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the assists add a cool dimension, it makes things much more active.


----------



## spectaa (Feb 3, 2008)

They ruined the game for me(after more or less 30 hours of versus), I even played accel 1 last time...too much randomness and cheapness with assists .



Klue516 said:


> Okay, random question
> 
> Can anyone write out (in Japanese) and translate what Kisame says during his Ougi?



I could write in romagi and maybe translate but I can't write japanese.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> During which of his ougi?



Not the five eating sharks Ougi but the one where he shoots off multiple sharks


----------



## hidden ninja (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok so i've finished the main story and got all the clones but i can't find oro, kabuto, or the sasukes and whats the locked door in oro's hideout. Am i supposed to be doing another quest or what. I've read through des's walkthrough but can't find anything on it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I think the assists add a cool dimension, it makes things much more active.



........and much more chaotic at times.


----------



## Abura (Feb 8, 2008)

hidden ninja said:


> Ok so i've finished the main story and got all the clones but i can't find oro, kabuto, or the sasukes and whats the locked door in oro's hideout. Am i supposed to be doing another quest or what. I've read through des's walkthrough but can't find anything on it.



excuse me...

i'm already done with the problem in oro's hideout.
all i can do just finish the mission that gave in konoha.
how to get that?

first, let naruto alone, non partner yet.
get to the gate, then he will meet postman.
he will given about 4 letters.
after that, try to pick some partner (i use sakura and kakashi in lvl 50)
finish the mission....

in the last letters, go to hokage mansion.
talk to tsunade, and you directly will delivered to oro's hideout.

in there, sasuke will be your hero.
beat all enemy(don't try to decrease his health), or you can't continue
one bridge wiil not be opened because it's not the time.
in the end, you will fight 2 bodyguard with large chakra.
and....that's all...



btw, did anyone know how to finish the mission that given by old dad "mr. Ramen"? how much item to collect and in which location?

thank's before...


----------



## 9 tailed Naruto625 (Feb 8, 2008)

Playstation 2 isn't going to die anytime soon with all these Naruto games still coming out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 8, 2008)

9 tailed Naruto625 said:


> Playstation 2 isn't going to die anytime soon with all these Naruto games still coming out.



What naruto games are coming out for it? They've all been out since 07 and i've not heard of a new one....have you?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 8, 2008)

Finally it's over. This year is the first ps3 game by CS2. It should be PS3 from now on. I'm looking forward to current gen Narutimatte.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 8, 2008)

^ exactly.


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah but i don't think it's gonna be a fighter.  i may be wrong but it's not even based off of Part 2.  and from the preview it kinda looks like an adventure like the 360 one


----------



## spectaa (Feb 9, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Finally it's over. This year is the first ps3 game by CS2. It should be PS3 from now on. I'm looking forward to current gen Narutimatte.



Why does everyone keep saying this stuff? Is it based on some information I didn't hear?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 9, 2008)

spectaa said:


> Why does everyone keep saying this stuff? Is it based on some information I didn't hear?



I'd think it's based on the info of ps2's age compared with the info of the age of death of every other gaming system out there which provides us if we posses logical thought with the info that ps2 shouldn't exist much longer since it's already 1-2 years overdue.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 10, 2008)

I need this game badly? Is the game already out in US?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 10, 2008)

Most likely it'll never be released in USA.


----------



## Prodigy (Feb 11, 2008)

i think it will come out in like 2 years or so...


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 11, 2008)

Tsukiyomi Prodigy said:


> i think it will come out in like 2 years or so...



Ps2 will be dead long before 2 years pass.


----------



## jozaga (Feb 17, 2008)

How do I get this game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 17, 2008)

jozaga said:


> How do I get this game?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 19, 2008)

does anybody know how to turn off support characters when your about to fight???!!!! because thats the only gay thing about this game.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2008)

Not possible man


----------



## nick65 (Feb 19, 2008)

simple dont press the r1 button i play with a friend like this all the time you can play it normally this way just dont press the button


----------



## bankai_boy (Feb 19, 2008)

Any players here live in houston? message if you are interested in meeting up to play. We have a group of 7 players so far.


----------



## Chiru (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone have the names of Yamato's ougis?


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but does anyone have a rough idea of the tier list for this game yet?


----------



## destinator (Mar 7, 2008)

Tallgeese said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but does anyone have a rough idea of the tier list for this game yet?



The Crack Pairings FC


----------



## Jibutters (Mar 7, 2008)

Mines finally on the way X3


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 7, 2008)

destinator said:


> S^M



Thanks very much.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 9, 2008)

Are there any gameplay videos for the game? Like from people who bought the game?


----------



## destinator (Mar 9, 2008)

Gon said:


> Are there any gameplay videos for the game? Like from people who bought the game?



.zip"]Hatsukoi Limited 22 by Franky House [DDL]

Otherwise youtube, there are tons of them.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> .zip"]Hatsukoi Limited 22 by Franky House [DDL]
> 
> Otherwise youtube, there are tons of them.



Thanks! Is the game good?


----------



## destinator (Mar 9, 2008)

Gon said:


> Thanks! Is the game good?



If you're a Naruto fan you might love it...


----------



## Riku (Mar 9, 2008)

I love this game. Had it since a few days after christmas...

Only problem is that it sometimes freezes on the ougis....and that sucks
because I have to start ALL over


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Mines finally on the way X3



Holy Crap are you serious Jihad where did you order it from?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> If you're a Naruto fan you might love it...



Compared to NH3 and NA? Or is it like the same.


----------



## destinator (Mar 10, 2008)

Its like the other NH games just with more content, assists and a rpg mode.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find a savegame for this? I just can't be bothered to get yondaime, honestly. I want him, but I don't have the patience to do everything i need to get him.


----------



## Gene (Mar 10, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Does anyone know where to find a savegame for this? I just can't be bothered to get yondaime, honestly. I want him, but I don't have the patience to do everything i need to get him.




I think he can only be unlocked with a Accel1/NH3 save.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to make a savegame cd right now


----------



## TinyT (Mar 11, 2008)

*Finding Clone*

Hey
 Can someone please tell me where to find the young Sasuke clone? I beat the game already and have all the clones except the young sasuke clone and one of the hokages. There's a guide that says he's SUPPOSED to be in the first room of the Orochimaru's hideout but he's not even there -.-
Also these are awesome smilies, where can I get them? haha 
Thanks


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly you have to go through Sasuke's quest before you can fight lil sas


----------



## TinyT (Mar 11, 2008)

Darn it..that's more work than I wanted to do  o well thx for the reply atleast


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Mar 12, 2008)

omfg, Rock Lee in Accel2 is the cheapest character to ever grace the naruto games.  Insane combo's, kicks that are nearly unstoppable, don't get me started on his gates (holding up) the speed is rediculous, not to mention extremely powerful.  Is there anyone that can rival him?  Personally I think he's pretty cheap and over powered...I've managed to beat my friend who uses him like twice with Jairaya but thats about it ... ^_^


----------



## Naruto (Mar 12, 2008)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> omfg, Rock Lee in Accel2 is the cheapest character to ever grace the naruto games.  Insane combo's, kicks that are nearly unstoppable, don't get me started on his gates (holding up) the speed is rediculous, not to mention extremely powerful.  Is there anyone that can rival him?  Personally I think he's pretty cheap and over powered...I've managed to beat my friend who uses him like twice with Jairaya but thats about it ... ^_^



Base timeskip Naruto is the best character in this game. Followed by Kankuro timeskip, followed by Yondaime (just abuse his circle dash->grab, it works almost without fail because he ends up BEHIND the enemy all the time. I play this game with my friends all the time and I can guarantee you lee is cool, but not broken.

BTW, if you play your cards right, Kakashi can do an infinite air combo. I have not tried with any other characters yet, but I can tell you for sure he can do it.

This game is far from being balanced


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)

No this game is really balance imo !!!


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> No this game is really balance imo !!!



You don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> No this game is really balance imo !!!



No, its not


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

it.....


FREEZES!!!

on

ME!!!

for the Ougis....damn


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

That sucks


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

I know!

could be the version of Swap Magic I'm running though.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

Indeed  that was a very good analysis.

^k that is going to stop. haha.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 20, 2008)

one question, practise mode, how the fuck do you stop the opponents extra from popping out every fucking minute. its fucking irritating


----------



## h-ozuno (Mar 21, 2008)

question!!! how can you form a team in master mode (after beating it)? I can't seem to figure out how...


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 21, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> one question, practise mode, how the fuck do you stop the opponents extra from popping out every fucking minute. its fucking irritating


I don't think you can..what I was doing was throw kunai at them from kinda far away and if you hit them like 5 times you can run past them.  It's a big pain in the ass to fight them, too..  

ALSO: I'm at Orochimaru's Base, do I have to walk all the way back to Konoha, or can I get there faster somehow?


----------



## destinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> one question, practise mode, how the fuck do you stop the opponents extra from popping out every fucking minute. its fucking irritating



Check my faq for translations, however you can disable them from popping up in the practise settings.



h-ozuno said:


> question!!! how can you form a team in master mode (after beating it)? I can't seem to figure out how...



Go to Tsunades Office and talk with Shizune, she will let you change your team.



RyRyMini said:


> ALSO: I'm at Orochimaru's Base, do I have to walk all the way back to Konoha, or can I get there faster somehow?



If you have teleport scrolls you can warp after you finished the story once.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 23, 2008)

I just got the game last week and I already finished the story mode anyhow I got some questions:

Can I take out the summon support mode?

How can I play with the Old Orochimaru wielding the kusanagi sword and old Kisame?

How can I unlock all the support characters?

Will there be a Narutimate Accel 3? is so when to expect it?

I think I am going to sell it.


----------



## Tenrow (Mar 23, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> I just got the game last week and I already finished the story mode anyhow I got some questions:
> 
> Can I take out the summon support mode?
> 
> ...



There is no Old Orochimaru, nor Old Kisame. The updates are set, but I am pretty sure you can play with swords for both cases.

I haven't unlocked all the supports yet, so I wouldn't know

Summon support, in story? I'm not too sure


----------



## destinator (Mar 23, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> I think I am going to sell it.


 No need to answer your question then xD!?


----------



## jozaga (Mar 24, 2008)

*Does the accel 2 have summoning like ultimate ninja 3?*

Does Naruto Accel 2 have summoing like in Naruto ultimate ninja 3 or was that only for the american version of the game


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 24, 2008)

jozaga said:


> Does Naruto Accel 2 have summoing like in Naruto ultimate ninja 3 or was that only for the american version of the game



only few of them are still in the game, for example jinchuriki pts gaara can use summon giant jinchuriki form, however, a lot of summon ougi are currently being changed with normal ougi.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 24, 2008)

Naruto said:


> This game is far from being balanced



With Yondaime or 4TK Naruto on the roster, I agree.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2008)

its a real lame you cant take out the summon support thing, cause it gets really abused and it soon becomes into a you vs the other player summon support.

Better do a new engine that supports 2v2 when Narutimate accel3  for ps3 comes, tought I hope its for ps2 but I highly doubt it.

No suigetsu, lame


----------



## BloodFang (Mar 25, 2008)

Tara said:


> Wow it looks cool  I can't wait for it. I'll be so happy if Sai and Yamato is in it



Sai and yamato are in it.
I live in uk so naruto ultimate ninja 3 isn't even out yet.


----------



## destinator (Mar 25, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> No suigetsu, lame



Lol ... you do realize he hasnt even been shown in the anime, why should he be in the game xD?


----------



## Usubaa (Mar 25, 2008)

> it.....
> 
> 
> FREEZES!!!
> ...


Nope, I had that problem, it's not swap magic.
All swap magic does is let you play the disc. The problem IS the disc (burned copy). You gotta burn it on a better brand of CD, like Verbatim.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2008)

destinator said:


> Lol ... you do realize he hasnt even been shown in the anime, why should he be in the game xD?



thats wath sucks, if things aint in the aime yet then we sui fans are f***ed.

why cant they make a manga based game? rather than a game based on the anime that is based on a manga?


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you guys think the ps2 will die out before this game can come over here?


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey I have a question. I unlock all of the support characters except Sasuke, Orochimaru and Kabuto. I tried looking for them everywhere in story mode, but couldn't find them anywhere.  there is this one door in Orochimaru's lair that I can't go in. My japanese isn't that good and I don't know what I have to do to unlock the door. I suspect the three remaining support characters I need are in there, but I have no way of knowing how to get in. Can someone tell me where I can find Sasuke, Orochimaru and Kabuto? And if they are in the locked door in Orochimaru's lair, can someone tell me how I can unlock the door? Please and thank you!


----------



## -OZN- (Mar 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Do you guys think the ps2 will die out before this game can come over here?



more than this...will the ps2 die before accel 3????


----------



## destinator (Mar 27, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> Hey I have a question. I unlock all of the support characters except Sasuke, Orochimaru and Kabuto. I tried looking for them everywhere in story mode, but couldn't find them anywhere.  there is this one door in Orochimaru's lair that I can't go in. My japanese isn't that good and I don't know what I have to do to unlock the door. I suspect the three remaining support characters I need are in there, but I have no way of knowing how to get in. Can someone tell me where I can find Sasuke, Orochimaru and Kabuto? And if they are in the locked door in Orochimaru's lair, can someone tell me how I can unlock the door? Please and thank you!



Check my sig and you will find enlightenment XD!


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL! Thanks, destinator! I'll check it out!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey I already finsihed the story mode, and beated the 75 clones, now I just missing little sasuke,orochi and Kabuto.
Also how do I play the sasuke rpg mode? and wath happens if I beat the 100 brutes of Iruka¿?

And the most important question of all, how can I play with kisames sword from Narutimate hero 3?
and orochimaru with sword?


----------



## destinator (Apr 2, 2008)

Released Orochimaru is gone and was replaced with his new version.

As for Sasukes RPG part, you have to complete most of the social quest(~10) and some others until you trigger the Investigation of Darkness missions. After you have dont all three of them you can get the last missing chars. The locations are in my faq.


----------



## sasukefan321 (Apr 28, 2008)

i beat the whole game in under 10 hours all of it and I do not know any jap I am the best out of my group of friends that play the game I for the most part like ts Sasuke and The Fourth. I was mad the they did not put in ts cs Sasuke it was a letdown I think that the ts cs Sasuke will only be in one game accel3 by then the anime will be to the point to were he loses the cs but be will have ms

This is what me and my friends have put together for the next game for new people 
tobi 50%
Hidan 100%
Kakuzu 100%
Konan 45%
Pain 45%
Zetsu 35%
That is do to the fact that I only won't Akatsukis as new playables


----------



## Superior (Apr 29, 2008)

How good is this game?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2008)

Very awesome fighting game for PS2
62 characters ^^


----------



## Superior (May 1, 2008)

This game looks cool, is it?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2008)

um of course it is ^^
I love the PRG mode
RGP of CyberConnect 2 I love it


----------



## slickcat (May 2, 2008)

yeah the rpg mode was the coolest thing there, i unlocked sasuke and used him in the rpg all the time. but after 50hrs gameplay, i barely play it anymore.. its too easy


----------



## sasukefan321 (May 2, 2008)

what is the longest time you have on any of the games
I put 357 hours on naruto jap hero 3


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2008)

sasukefan321 said:


> what is the longest time you have on any of the games
> I put 357 hours on naruto jap hero 3



cool not bad for you
Narutimate Hero 3 I spend 364 hrs on it ^^
Narutimate Accel I got 182 hrs and Accel 2 just 67 hrs X3


----------



## sasukefan321 (May 5, 2008)

is any one playing the U.S. naruto hero games I beat the first one in 4 1/2 hours Number 2 in four hours and the third in 5 hours.

After I beat a game like this I do not save in less I was in vs mode so the jap naruto hero 3 time was all vs mode other then the getting the fourth.

There are thing that I do not like about the accel 2 and that is that you do not get two save the changes in the vs mode like inf time and things like that you know.


----------



## Katsuragi (May 10, 2008)

> is any one playing the U.S. naruto hero games I beat the first one in 4 1/2 hours Number 2 in four hours and the third in 5 hours.



I'm still playing UN3.I'm getting Accel 2 sometimes this week though!


----------



## あいか (May 10, 2008)

I fricking love this game, I sit in front of my PS2 and start bashing and glaring and screaming with joy that my brother tells me to shaddap.. xD


----------



## Katsuragi (May 11, 2008)

Uh, who are the default characters in this game? (besides Sakura,Naruto and Kakashi since its obvious their defaults)


----------



## Tatsuki (May 11, 2008)

The game was short ;__; At the same time, it made me wonder why I played the first one XD

Seriously though, I like the whole running around sceneries and the 2d-battles. I love how they improved the random encounter battles too. You get two other people to help xD Always wasted Sai's chakra before Naruto's. Sometimes, I don't even get the chance to use his, because all the bad guys are dead.

No.1 feature of all...you can run and dodge the ninjas easily, unless you're heading for Sunagakure. =[

Fighting with Temari and Rock Lee is pie. Kakashi, I find him to be the hardest to control.


----------



## sasukefan321 (May 12, 2008)

Kakashi is not that bad I like hold up ms thing he has and the up up 0 that he gets from it the red and black dark hole I pwn with all characters with sharingan or an Akatsuki cloak
I want more Akatsuki members in the next game just to see what the move set will be like 
mostly just for pein and that is just to see if you use more then one body same with Kakuzu with the heart beasts things in his back? what do you guy think??


----------



## Katsuragi (May 17, 2008)

I just got the game earlier today, and I got it working!

Its awesome! I love it, my favorite character is TS Ino


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2008)

TS Ino's Ougis is pretty  ( or dirty hahaha jk )
I like TS Sasuke and Deidara


----------



## Purge (May 17, 2008)

Its PS2 only.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2008)

do you know if they are planning an accel 3?
srsly I want to play with suigetsu already and I am sick of the partner summon abuse wich I think was a terrible idea.

the maps are just a remake of one another if you havent noticed.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2008)

Accel 3
there must be one ^^
after they end the filler in the Anime and get back on track in the Manga ^^


----------



## Katsuragi (May 18, 2008)

I actually like the partner system 

Accel 3:
Hopefully Accel 3 will have Team Hebi on it


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (May 18, 2008)

Narutimate Accel 2. It's been a long time since I finished playing it. The whole partner system is quite good, but I wished there was an option to turning it off. It was nice how anyone can send off a partner while charging up for chakra, attacks, or careful timing to make the Ougi moves. Favorite character, Hoshigaki Kisame, that guy was my favorite ever since Narutimate Hero 3, killer moves and long range Ougis, and this time his moves just keep getting better and better.


----------



## sasukefan321 (May 22, 2008)

I kinda want the next accel on the ps3 just so they could add online vs mode that would be the shit I think that way I could get even better.

I play the same four people all the time and they have all gotten to be way to easy to beat 
So online would me more hope for the next game.

I don't even have to watch the tv I can win on all them but envy by only watching there controller or maybe I'm just that good

The other thing I am looking at are the new maybe character I'm looking towards new members


----------



## Katsuragi (May 22, 2008)

I don't care if Accel 3 has online mode, I just want more new characters added.Though, Online VS mode would be cool.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 5, 2008)

Any news on Accel 3? Is there such a thing as "Accel 3?" Will it be on PS2?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2008)

There is no info on Accel 3 yet >_<


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 7, 2008)

I think that we'll get NA3 scan when the anime will start the new series, the one with kakuzu & hidan, and I think (and hope) that this series will remain on ps2


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2008)

um i think so
its still filler now >_<
Accel 3 should out soon after the anime get back on track with the Manga


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2008)

Random but anyone have the sountrack for this game? Let alone the Accel Best Sounds soundtrack? 

I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 13, 2008)

well...since nothing is sure about NA3, do you think they'll make rasenshuriken just an ougi or an ingame jutsu?
(I hope an ingame jutse, I love them,and hope that all of them will be in real time in next game)


----------



## Hellion (Jun 13, 2008)

I tink that it has to be an Ougi.  I just hope that it will be in there.  I am just pissed that The anime is dragging its feet to get to the actual storylkine


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 13, 2008)

wonder if they'll fix what NA2 lack of:
1)an oprion for take off the assist character
2)the possibility to save option
3)alternative costumes(well....in reality this is something that all the narutimate series lack off)...about this, it would be cool if hunder tot healt the appareance of the target will change, for example Kakashi may turn just like in the fight against Hidan&Kakuzu ecc...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2008)

Fuuton Rasengan Shuuriken should be updated X3
well it will be a long time


----------



## nick65 (Jun 13, 2008)

not soon and im not expecting accel 3 since theyre working on ultimate ninja storm next generation naruto games. since the second part of that game will already be time skip


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 23, 2008)

They're probably skipping Accel 3 this year because they like to keep up with the non-filler anime, and quite honestly there won't be enough material to make any real difference between Accel 2 and Accel 3 except adding or fixing features. So they're probably skipping this year.

If I did my math right, before Shippuden started with the filler, the Immortals arc would had been done by November/December so we would have had Hidan and Kakuzu for sure and an updated Naruto, Asuma, and Shikamaru, and also the possibility of Tobi. And if we were really lucky, they would had been able to update Orochimaru and Sasuke... and maybe add Suigetsu and Juugo, although doubtful. 

But like I said, thanks to the filler there's nothing to add to Accel 3 until next year. But next year, we should have everything up to the... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya vs. Pein battle


 ...or maybe even that too, depending on the fillers.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 23, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> They're probably skipping Accel 3 this year because they like to keep up with the non-filler anime, and quite honestly there won't be enough material to make any real difference between Accel 2 and Accel 3 except adding or fixing features. So they're probably skipping this year.
> 
> If I did my math right, before Shippuden started with the filler, the Immortals arc would had been done by November/December so we would have had Hidan and Kakuzu for sure and an updated Naruto, Asuma, and Shikamaru, and also the possibility of Tobi. And if we were really lucky, they would had been able to update Orochimaru and Sasuke... and maybe add Suigetsu and Juugo, although doubtful.
> 
> ...



Skipping? Has the narutimate series done that before? Or do they release a new game every year?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 23, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Skipping? Has the narutimate series done that before? Or do they release a new game every year?



The Narutimate series has come out every year since 2003. Skipping is the only logical explanation I can think of, because at this point Accel 3 would just be a copy and paste of Accel 2.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 24, 2008)

Nah the partner system gets really annoying most of the time, I play the vs mode on the highest difficulty and they summon partners in between your attacks, you either kawarimi or take the beaten, and one you get hit you cant kawarimi. So yeah I find it annoying.. It was a good idea at first, coz of the specials and all , but there are few


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 24, 2008)

slickcat said:


> Nah the partner system gets really annoying most of the time, I play the vs mode on the highest difficulty and they summon partners in between your attacks, you either kawarimi or take the beaten, and one you get hit you cant kawarimi. So yeah I find it annoying.. It was a good idea at first, coz of the specials and all , but there are few



The A.I. does spam the partners. It's a cool system but they need to fix the spamming in Accel 3. They also need to make more characters selectable as partners, I see no reason why it's so limited.

But do you know that you can make the enemy's partner go away by hitting them?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2008)

Accel 3 wont be coming untill 1-2 more years ( and no more filler in anime )


----------



## Katsuragi (Jun 29, 2008)

I think Accel 3 will be on the PS3.


> They're probably skipping Accel 3 this year because they like to keep up with the non-filler anime, and quite honestly there won't be enough material to make any real difference between Accel 2 and Accel 3 except adding or fixing features. So they're probably skipping this year.



Yeah I agree

Hopefully the fillers don't last to long.. 
I'm just hoping there isn't several filler seasons..


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 29, 2008)

This should be the biggest filler arc this year I think, but you never know xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2008)

From what i watched in the storm trailers...i started thinking there may not even be an accel 3...by the time it's time for accel 3 they could just make another storm for ps3...supposedly shippuuden will have started airing in usa too so even though it will be containing spoilers they won't be that many.

They put too much into UNS from the narutimate games (even the awakening system and ougi style)...i'm afraid accel 2 may have been "it".


----------



## slickcat (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, i noticed the exact same thing, but I when they make another shippuuden storm, it will be a step back from how far accel has advanced, But i somewhat feel they will make a shippuuden storm past the current accel one


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 29, 2008)

slickcat said:


> yeah, i noticed the exact same thing, but I when they make another shippuuden storm, it will be a step back from how far accel has advanced, But i somewhat feel they will make a shippuuden storm past the current accel one



That's what I'm worried about too, taking three steps forward (accel) and then two steps back (storm). 
In just two more Accel games, we would likely had every character from the manga. But now with Storm, we're likely going to have to wait another couple years to get to that point.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2008)

More than likely they'll either do another Accel at the end of this year for the PS2 or perhaps bring out Accel 3 for PS3 next year. Only 2 options.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 29, 2008)

Storm looks like it's being made for primarily American audiences. There are 40 episodes of Naruto left in America before Shippuden starts, and Cartoon Network shows two at a time every Saturday. So by January, Shippuden should be showing in America (unless my math is wrong, it's not my strongest subject). Perhaps by next year, Storm 2 will be at where Accel 2 was?

Not really all that great if accurate. Although, perhaps Tobi and maybe Zetsu have the possibility of being playable in Storm 2? And we'll likely have alot more characters in Storm 3 than just Hidan and Kakuzu (which is what looked like Accel 3 was just going to have).


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> More than likely they'll either do another storm at the end of this year for the PS2 or perhaps bring out Accel 3 for PS3.



Storm isn't coming for ps2, ever.

As for accel 3 on ps3...i seriously doubt it when i look at the amount of work put in the mechanics of storm...it's just too good to not use for recreating the shippuuden events.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope there is a Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 3. But seeing how things have been going now it is very unlikely.

Storm is just going to be a graphically updated/new gameplay style and nothing more.
But I am sure it will be worth playing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Storm isn't coming for ps2, ever.
> 
> As for accel 3 on ps3...i seriously doubt it when i look at the amount of work put in the mechanics of storm...it's just too good to not use for recreating the shippuuden events.


Typo, go back and read what I rewrote. 

And yeah they could put Accel 3 on the PS3 if they wanted to but considering how Storm is they'll have to completely redo it, it wouldn't work well.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmmm yeah i feel your pains, The thing is they have 3 options 
1. make accel 3 for ps 2 regardless
2. Quit accels totally and now go with storm
3. Make accel 3 as a storm for ps 3 with disregard as too how much the american audience has advanced. 

And Like Dreikoo said, the mechanics are too similar to accel( narutimate series as a whole)..  X- homing, triangle- special, square - inventory, circle - attack... same as accel
Then again, to me japanese will keep producing ps 2 games until maybe next yr or 2yrs time, why , because i believe they are considerate and know that not everyone has a 
PS 3 in japan, If you have noticed there arent much japanese titles yet for PS 3, pretty much weird considering SONY and PS 3 is the main console in japan.

Well we can keep our fingers crossed( I love the Narutimate series esp. the RPG mode)
if theres an accel 3 Hidan, kazuku, plus updated Azuma and maybe sasuke will be present.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe they'll continue accel on psp like dimps did with the DBZ games...didn't they already have a few narutimate games on it anyways?


----------



## sasukefan321 (Sep 17, 2008)

I hop that the they stay with the ps2 for the time being I can't get a ps3 for so time

I want tobi kakuzu and hiden in the next game zetsu would be cool in a way


----------



## sasukefan321 (Oct 9, 2008)

There is a "trailer" for accel 3 in a new naruto ep.
But to me it looks like a new pack of naruto cards


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm hoping for this game to come to the US soon, it's the best to date, and sadly storm does not cut it.


----------



## sasukefan321 (Jan 4, 2009)

there is still no trailer for accel 3. I would just like for them to confirm accel 3 that is all that would make the wait less of a bitch.


----------

